# Glossybox - June 2013



## MaiteS (May 16, 2013)

Even though our May boxes have not begun to ship out Glossybox has announced that the June Box will be another Collaboration Box with Dallas Shaw.

Something big is in the works! The GLOSSY Team is excited to show you this sneak peek of our June American Beauty GLOSSYBOX collaboration with celebrated It-Girl Illustrator and Style Expert, Dallas Shaw. We can't wait to show you more sneak peaks throughout the month and share more about this special partnership with you! Want to be the first to know about our American Beauty Box? Learn more here: http://bit.ly/10riJp6





what do you guys think?


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

I wonder if it will be as good as the Man Repeller box. Also hope they ship on time.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 16, 2013)

Signing on for the thread.  Had been planning to cancel after May. Hmmmm.


----------



## lovepink (May 16, 2013)

Me too!  But it seems like the curated boxes are always better than the monthly ones.  May stay for May and June to get my dots for a free July and then head out.  I have not been overly impressed with what I get for the price.



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Signing on for the thread.  Had been planning to cancel after May. Hmmmm.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

This is ridiculously exciting! I absolutely adored the January collab box!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  But it seems like the curated boxes are always better than the monthly ones.  May stay for May and June to get my dots for a free July and then head out.  I have not been overly impressed with what I get for the price.


 That's what I am thinking of doing too. I hope it is as good as January was. But I still hope that May is a great box, too


----------



## unicorn (May 17, 2013)

Are there any 20% off codes floating around? Might resub for June, but not at full price.


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2013)

There's a $25 off a 6 month subscription code. With ebates it comes to just over $16 a month. I'm very tempted. I usually do month to month.


----------



## MaiteS (May 17, 2013)

this could be a possible sneak peak since a brand that was mentioned that was going to be in the box is being shown!

from their FB:

Wondering what goes on at the GLOSSYBOX US Office? Today we had Dallas Shaw and Bondi New York stop by for a video shoot!LIKE this post if you're as excited as we are for next month's American Beauty Box!





looks like the Bondi Nail Polishes that could possibly be in the box.


----------



## MaiteS (May 17, 2013)

also on said brand mentioned:

I went on the Bondi New York FB page:

Looks like for the Glossybox its a:  We have a limited edition collection coming out in June

someone asked on their FB if it was new polishes - looks likes for the box its a brand new collection.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 21, 2013)

Interesting.  I really don't need any more polish, I keep contemplating cutting GB.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2013)

I don't know that brand, but I would love a pretty polish.


----------



## princess2010 (May 24, 2013)

More spoilers in this article!

http://www.dujour.com/2013-06/1263/dallas-shaw-glossybox-collaboration
I'm getting very excited about the June box!


----------



## JessP (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More spoilers in this article!
> 
> ...


 So pretty! I may cash in my points to get two of these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 24, 2013)

So excited! Definitely signing up for the June box. It seems like we have to wait until the 29th to sign up for this particular box.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 24, 2013)

Ohh, grrr.  I was totally planning to cancel.  Looks interesting.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

Ahhh dangit, I was going to cancel after seeing the disappointing May boxes roll in..maybe I'll cancel after June.


----------



## JamieRobinson (May 24, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhh. I was going to cancel but now I just can't. Lol


----------



## EmJay (May 25, 2013)

I cancelled before I got my April box but I will definitely sign back up for this. Looks like it will be a fantastic box.


----------



## rainpetal (May 25, 2013)

I expect that I will also cancel after June.  Not that I'm really unhappy with Glossybox, I still tend to like the boxes, but I feel like I've got to get through some of my items before I start up again.  But June looks too good to pass up.  However, I'm totally sticking with Lip Factory, I love that box!  I think I'm going to try Mantry of Julibox next, something the hubby can enjoy with me.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More spoilers in this article!
> 
> ...


hmmmmm and I was so ready to cancel after this box. But that one looks good!!!! Ok fine...after June then. Why can't every box be fun??


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right! I also like all the extras they send in Germany I don't know why they don't do that for the US boxes.


Exactly my thought!


----------



## viper4901 (May 26, 2013)

Update me ....


----------



## melawnduh (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More spoilers in this article!
> 
> ...


Tarte lipstick and these lovely nail polishes!? Can't wait.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

My lone hope is that the lipstick isn't red (I AM ALL REDDED OUT, I haven gotten about 6 red lippies from my subs in the last 3 or so months, omg...)

This will likely be my last GB, because I'm just not loving them like I used to..so I hope it's a great one!


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 26, 2013)

> My lone hope is that the lipstick isn't red (I AM ALL REDDED OUT, I haven gotten about 6 red lippies from my subs in the last 3 or so months, omg...) This will likely be my last GB, because I'm just not loving them like I used to..so I hope it's a great one!


 http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A233234.html This is really the only thing I could find on the lipstick, it looks like it is a nude. Reviews aren't promising, but I'm going to keep an open mind!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 27, 2013)

> My lone hope is that the lipstick isn't red (I AM ALL REDDED OUT, I haven gotten about 6 red lippies from my subs in the last 3 or so months, omg...) This will likely be my last GB, because I'm just not loving them like I used to..so I hope it's a great one!


 Luv your new pic- U look Gorgeous !!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My lone hope is that the lipstick isn't red (I AM ALL REDDED OUT, I haven gotten about 6 red lippies from my subs in the last 3 or so months, omg...)
> ...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 27, 2013)

Is the American Beauty Box different than the June 1 Year Anniversary Box?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the American Beauty Box different than the June 1 Year Anniversary Box?


I believe it is. The anniversary box is actually for May (this month) and the American Beauty Box is for next month (June).


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 27, 2013)

So excited for the tarte lipgloss!!!! Has anyone heard of any coupon codes yet??


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My lone hope is that the lipstick isn't red (I AM ALL REDDED OUT, I haven gotten about 6 red lippies from my subs in the last 3 or so months, omg...)
> 
> This will likely be my last GB, because I'm just not loving them like I used to..so I hope it's a great one!







 I have so much red I need a nice pink, purple or coral lipstick. It will also be my last for a while I am considering getting a second one because of the Tarte.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 27, 2013)

Do we know which Tarte lippie they are sending?

edit: Ooops. Read the earlier posts. I actually LOVE it! Now I am going to have to resub for sure.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 28, 2013)

I am not sure how I feel about the lip stick actually.....I can't open the link on this computer so i will look at it in detail at home


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the American Beauty Box different than the June 1 Year Anniversary Box?


 May's box is the anniversary box, June's box is the American Beauty box.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 28, 2013)

> May's box is the anniversary box, June's box is the American Beauty box.


 Thanks, I accidentally subbed for may and didn't mean to so I immediately cancelled. It was only in the pay stage when I cancelled so hopefully they'll refund it and not send May.


----------



## heather4602 (May 28, 2013)

SOOOOOO glad I saw this! I was on my way to cancelling and never looking back! I subbed as soon as they offered it here .Then canceled in October. Joined back in Dec. when they offered the 40% off. It seems like every other month they have a box I liked, then they the next month is ughhh! I had hoped the anniversary month would be awesome, I mean itshould be! But from the pictures it does not appeal to me. There aren't any brands that I love or would to try! But the June look amazing. Love Tarte, any nail polish, and Oscar! The I will cancel so they so they don't suck me back in!


----------



## MaiteS (May 28, 2013)

more spoilers have been revealed!

http://www.examiner.com/article/glossybox-partners-with-dallas-shaw-for-june-s-american-beauty-box

Other luxe products in this limited edition box include C. Booth apothecary-inspired body care, Philip B Botanical luxury hair.

The other items mentioned we have known about: Exclusive to this collaboration will be a Bondi New York custom color collection curated by Dallas. Oscar de la Renta will include their â€œEssential Luxuries fragrance collection,â€ which includes six fragrance sprays in a custom, satin pouch. And the Tarte item.


----------



## pride (May 28, 2013)

this box sounds awesome *_*


----------



## JC327 (May 29, 2013)

I am really excited about this box, this should have been the anniversary box.


----------



## birchhughes (May 29, 2013)

Now begins the waiting game for a promo code lol


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

I am new to Glossy box. I got the April and May boxes and cancelled. I would like to get the June box because it does look good, but when I went to reactivate my subscription, it seemed to indicate that I would receive another May box. I don't want another one of those! Will I have to wait until June 1 to get the June box? According to Glossy box's advertising, I thought the June box would be available today.


----------



## MissTrix (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am new to Glossy box. I got the April and May boxes and cancelled. I would like to get the June box because it does look good, but when I went to reactivate my subscription, it seemed to indicate that I would receive another May box. I don't want another one of those! Will I have to wait until June 1 to get the June box? According to Glossy box's advertising, I thought the June box would be available today.


 I'm confused about this as well. I want nothing to do with the May box, it is thoroughly unimpressive. I've been patiently waiting for the countdown timer to end so I can sub to get the American Beauty box. Now, when I go to the American Beauty page it just says "Expired!" and I have yet to get an email about the box despite signing up to be "The first to know". What the heck was the countdown timer for if the box still isn't available yet?


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

I think the article said the June GB would be available May 31st. At least that's what one of the ones posted said.


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

> I think the article said the June GB would be available May 31st. At least that's what one of the ones posted said. I don't know. Both the Examiner and DuJour articles say May 29, as does the Glossy box site. The countdown clock indicated that the box should have been available at 7 am EST this morning. Â


----------



## MissTrix (May 29, 2013)

From their Facebook page...
 
Quote: GLOSSYBOX
17 hours ago
The American Beauty Box featuring original artwork from Dallas Shaw will be available soon! Are you as excited as we are? Follow along with our official countdown! We're 13 hours away!

Be the first to learn about it here:
http://campaigns.glossybox.net/us/american-beauty-box/


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

> From their Facebook page...
> Â
> Yeah, everything I have seen, including the Examiner and DuJour articles and their own countdown clock, indicates that it should have been available this morning. Â  Â


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

I seem to be having problems posting from my tablet. . .but yeah, everything I have seen, including the Examiner and DuJour articles, says that the June box should be available today. And by Glossybox's own countdown clock, the box should have been available at 7 am EST this morning.


----------



## MissTrix (May 29, 2013)

The website is showing the American Beauty box now. I just subbed.


----------



## pride (May 29, 2013)

I signed up for the June box also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I can't remember where I saw this, but someone had been asking about how to update their beauty profile. Mine didn't show up again until I had an active sub. Don't know if that helps but thought I'd just throw that out there!


----------



## JHP07 (May 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that I'll sub for the June box (for the tarte lipstick alone, this is a great deal)...but I'm going to wait for a tempting promo code.

Don't forget to use ebates when you re-sub!


----------



## sldb (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The website is showing the American Beauty box now. I just subbed.


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## LadyK (May 29, 2013)

So excited for this box.


----------



## wxhailey (May 29, 2013)

I'm also waiting around for a promo code because I cancelled after I expected to be disappointed with May. I'm now looking to save some money by using ebates as well, and I have a question - do some of you ladies subscribe (with codes/ebates) for one month and then cancel, then resubscribe to get those perks again? I'm just wondering how I can do that as well if so .. thanks!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 29, 2013)

Found a coupon code for June ladies!!!!! its WINK (all caps) for a full size $14 eyeliner, not sure of the brand or color about to go try it. i found it in an article on my subscription addiction here:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/05/glossy-box-june-2013-subscription-box-preview-makeup-spoilers.html


----------



## easteregg (May 30, 2013)

I am usually on top of things, however, I'm confused about this box.  Is the June Box the Dallas Shaw box or is that something separate?  The site isn't working.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am usually on top of things, however, I'm confused about this box.  Is the June Box the Dallas Shaw box or is that something separate?  The site isn't working.


 It's the Dallas Shaw box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easteregg (May 30, 2013)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## MaiteS (May 30, 2013)

just got this email this morning 





looks like we are getting all 6 fragrances as a sampler in our box.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got this email this morning
> 
> ...


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 30, 2013)

I love their collaboration boxes!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 30, 2013)

*'Current' Subscriber Alert!*​ 

  ​ 

​  ​ Just pulled the trigger on a 2nd box for self... ​


----------



## mstlcmn (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 30, 2013)

I can't wait to resub - just have to find a good discount code! This looks to be a really great box!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 30, 2013)

I swore off Glossybox forever after my first, and only box in January (loved the box, hated the company) but they've reeled me back in! The June box looks great! Now the looooong wait.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this for the June box?


 It appears so.  When I ordered it a photo of the June box with the "American Beauty" girl was on the box top.





 




 




 




 


So the line-up looks like this:


Tart Lip Stick (nudes) with lipgloss core (I believe 2 shades fair and medium)
Bondi New York custom color collection
Oscar de la Renta â€œEssential Luxuries" fragrance collection
C. Booth apothecary-inspired body care product
Phlip B. Botanical luxury hair product


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 30, 2013)

​  ​ Looks like they are following in the conceptual foot steps of Atelier.  While the presentation is old school good and the new scents are intriguing...  I am still not warming up to the idea of the tiny vials, even if there are 6 of them.  

I usually like to sample a fragrance for 6 to 7 days before the full purchase, trying it on a cold, warm and hot day.   The vial size testers do not provide sufficient product for a thorough '*how do you do*' with this fragrance of the $140 calibre.  

I'd prefer to get acquainted with one or two scents intimately, via a deluxe size vs. six superficially, via the teeny tiny spanky vial size...  It's like going to a whisky tasting for $100 bottle top shelves and have the hosts pass out honey-straws filled with said whisky, rather then being poured one finger in a shot glass.   

That's just my .02 oz. (disclaimer: Not my expression, saw an MUT use it and I thought it was brilliant!)


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It appears so.  When I ordered it a photo of the June box with the "American Beauty" girl was on the box top.
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 30, 2013)

If you get yourself a gift box, don't forget to ebates it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $12.25 for a box is pretty great! (And MrRebates has $3 so $12 even...)

I don't NEED a box, but I really want one... lol especially since I still have my heart set out on a upcycled GB wardrobe. But I'd need two more boxes after this even.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to be so dense but did you buy a gift box for yourself then? Did it let you do that? I'm interested in the June box but I want to make sure I'm getting that box for the $15 price and not some random welcome gift box or something like that


 For your questions ~ Yes, uh-huh and I'm hopping that they will deliver the box featured at the check out, otherwise they will receive an 'inquiry' from me 




...  

Actually thanks for the question, I'm going to take a snap-shot of the ordering page incase there's a dispute.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For your questions ~ Yes, uh-huh and I'm hopping that they will deliver the box featured at the check out, otherwise they will receive an 'inquiry' from me
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (May 31, 2013)

I'm super excited for the perfume set! I like (and am hopping) that we really do get all 6! I love that we are pretty much getting the whole set to try. This whole box just looks amazing!


----------



## EmJay (May 31, 2013)

Anyone accidentally bought two boxes?

I created a new subscription then cancelled and reactivating my old one never realizing I inadvertently bought two boxes. 



 Anyone ever do this before? I contacted them but I'm afraid I wont get my money back because I cancelled the first subscription. 

I feel like an idiot now.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (May 31, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 Bahahahahaha awesome metaphor!


----------



## emmzk25 (May 31, 2013)

I had no idea who Dallas shaw was before this.... I'm a bit behind the times in the blog universe. This box seems super cute so I'm, for the first time in a long while, actually looking forward to this box


----------



## Kikyo0083 (May 31, 2013)

dammit i caved, resubbed lol


----------



## DragonChick (May 31, 2013)

I'm amused that they're back with the gifting one of the curated boxes idea again. I caved and got a second box. I'm going to take a break on GB after June anyway, so this is good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahahahahaha awesome metaphor!


 Thank you, right brain was on 5th gear last night... one too many coffee...







> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm amused that they're back with the gifting one of the curated boxes idea again. I caved and got a second box. I'm going to take a break on GB after June anyway, so this is good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## evildrporkchop (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Cylarne (May 31, 2013)

Went to go check my glossybox subscriptions because I decided to resubscribe for June, and.. what? These just appeared, they weren't there last time I checked it. I can't remove them either, I only have the option to cancel them. Has anyone else had this before? I don't even know which one is the subscription that I used last, and I don't want to create ANOTHER one.


----------



## wishinstar777 (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It appears so.  When I ordered it a photo of the June box with the "American Beauty" girl was on the box top.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 31, 2013)

I would totally sub for this box if I had a good promo code. Has anyone found any % off codes or anything?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would totally sub for this box if I had a good promo code. Has anyone found any % off codes or anything?


 I second this, I want the June box but I am waiting for a promo! The eyeliner one expired a couple of days ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easteregg (May 31, 2013)

My sub ends in June.  Does anyone know how long I should wait to order July?  I don't really trust their common sense and don't want another June.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sub ends in June.  Does anyone know how long I should wait to order July?  I don't really trust their common sense and don't want another June.


 You can re-sub on July 1 to be safe.  By then, the June boxes should have shipped.  Also, GB has been posting on FB and sending emails for "last chance" to get the May box so they'll likely send one for June so you'll know when it's safe to do so.


----------



## easteregg (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 1, 2013)

I placed an extra gift order by mistake and now I have two extra boxes coming to me.  Trying to cancel, I sent half a dozen emails and finally got a response from GB - a negative one.  They would not allow it, citing that the boxes are 'immediately' prepared for shipment and cannot be cancelled or refunded.  

I find this ludicrous because 'immediate' is nothing I've experienced from them, in either CS or box shipment, they ride on our good will month after month with the delayed boxes...  The only 'immediate' in this whole transaction is how quickly GB collects money.  

Well if they have been immediately prepared and in such a rapid pace that it is too late to reverse charges, I assume that I shall receive the boxes by mid next week, end of week latest? 

I'm pretty much miffed by GB's business process, my door is slowly closing on you GB, the consistent late box delivery and the 1 out of 4 good box routine...  Eh... who am I kidding, I'll be back in a few months, maybe...

MAY 31, 2013  |  02:28PM EDT 
*Alex* replied:
Hi Grace,

Thanks for writing in! Unfortunately, once placed, GLOSSYBOX orders are immediately prepared for shipment and cannot be cancelled or refunded. My apologies for the inconvenience.
Best, 
Alex From The GLOSSYBOX Team 
[email protected] 
1.855.6 GLOSSY 

MAY 31, 2013  |  01:02PM EDT 
Original message
*Grace *wrote:

Please reverse charges on this order.  It was an error.  Please confirm receipt of this email and completion of action.  Thank you.

best,
Grace


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 1, 2013)

You could probably trade the extra box or just resell it on ebay. Still no codes for the month? I want this box!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed with the box, I will only stick around for the tarte next month and than call it quits with gb no matter how tempting they make the July spoilers.

So the only question is should I replace GB with lip factory inc. or starlooks???

I'd go with Starlooks, it seems that Lip Factory Inc and Ipsy share some brands and feature similar products from said brand... that is if you are subbed to Ipsy!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow that is ridiculous! you're right, I've never known Glossybox to be immediate. This just further backs up my decision to cancel after June. Sorry honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!  I'll be putting the breaks on GB to after June.  
 
It's just a bit of a double standard from GB, to be so flippant with their action items but be iron-clad with our action items.  If that was a boyfriend who was always 45 min late to everything... turns around and tells me 'sorry sweetie, we have to keep the playoff tix, I feel badly that you have to be out of town, but I've already gotten the day off' well, let's just say the other grass just got greener...
 
The extra box in the scheme of things isn't a big deal, it's the price of a cab ride, but it's the customer experience they've created.  I mean not refunding is a policy thing, not a procedural thing and it certainly has very little to do with the urgency of their process.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is total BS. I remember they were able to reverse charges on the Mother's Day boxes people were canceling. It's doubtful every time someone places an order someone runs to the warehouse and packs it immediately.


Agreed.....then they magically sit in the warehouse for WEEKS till they finally ship out the last few days of the month...for no good reason whatsoever LOL


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 2, 2013)

> Â
> Â
> 
> I'd go with Starlooks, it seems that Lip Factory Inc and Ipsy share some brands and feature similar products from said brand... that is if you are subbed to Ipsy! Â
> ...


 I had this problem with GB before. Since I paid through PayPal I contacted them and the charges were eventually refunded to me.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is total BS. I remember they were able to reverse charges on the Mother's Day boxes people were canceling. It's doubtful every time someone places an order someone runs to the warehouse and packs it immediately.


 Yes a generous serving of BS... what am I a mushroom?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed.....then they magically sit in the warehouse for WEEKS till they finally ship out the last few days of the month...for no good reason whatsoever LOL





That's exactly what I was thinking 



...

 


> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had this problem with GB before. Since I paid through PayPal I contacted them and the charges were eventually refunded to me.


 I'll keep at GB until they uncle, or until I get an interpretation gig and am forced away from my computer... ya know, if I'm not bringing in bank, I need to be recouping any lost.



> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I think I'm gonna sub to Lip factory for now just to expand my lip collection because i seem to keep wearing the same two shades of lipstick and i want to get out of my rut, lol, also i sent customer service at lip fact. inc. an email asking when the next all lip box was and they responded in literally like 2 minutes saying that july SHOULD be the next all lip but then hinted that because it is their anniversary they MAY do something special, so im hooked for july, but there is only so many lippies a girl can really use so after a month or two ill switch to star looks. Thanks for the Ipsy heads up, im proud too say i have been keeping myself only subbed to one box a month but idk how long that will last among all this temptation!!
> 
> Also i think that is your right, refunds are a policy thing, and someone at GB headquarters needs to go back to business ethics 101 asap lol, but i think birch hughes has a good idea about paypal if you ordered through them, a lot of times they will fight on your behalf, or maybe your credit card company will do the same?? Regardless though its all BS because i've seen girls return and cancel boxes all time on these threads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







 




 
That's exciting about Lip Factory Inc, I have a bunch of lippies but they are all just about... of the reds, nudes and wine shades that I've received through the subs.  I was in Sephora and tried on the Dior Bellissima and kept puckering at every mirror that I passed, more a la Zoolander then couture...  It wasn't a red, nude or a wine but a red with a touch of fuschia toned down by a splash of wine, then I realized there was a whole spectrum to be discovered and explored within that range.

Funny thing I first typed in Factory Inc (w/o the 'Lip') and i was looking at an by appointment only jewelry site, with Cartier prices.  I remember thinking "Wow!  These have subs?!  How much are they, $2,500?  

*peggytalkpretty *sure has some spare change in her pockets!"   I wanna party with her! 





On GB, I'm sure they'll change their mind after another half a dozen emails or I'll have the credit card reverse the charges.  On second thought it's way too much trouble, I'll just throw the extras up for trade, most likely.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes a generous serving of BS... what am I a mushroom?
> 
> ...


----------



## EmJay (Jun 2, 2013)

Seems odd how they didn't refund the gift purchase. They refunded me.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 2, 2013)

I think with these companies it all depends on who answers. I do a lot of business with Amazon and I could chat or call three different representatives and get three different solutions to the problem.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could probably trade the extra box or just resell it on ebay. Still no codes for the month? I want this box!


 LOVE15 works on 3,6, and 12 month subs... still none for monthly... I really only want this box and have no interest in a longer sub.... might just bite the bullet and get a 3-month though lol


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 3, 2013)

Uhg me too! I got the code for 15% off a 3 month sub and used Ebates so I just couldn't stop myself. I am justifying it by cashing out my money from Field Agent, which actually covered the cost. (It was $51, cashed out for $56.25) So 3 more months for me! I hope they aren't as unexciting as the last 3 months. This box looks good, though!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think with these companies it all depends on who answers. I do a lot of business with Amazon and I could chat or call three different representatives and get three different solutions to the problem.


 I called again today and happen to speek to the same person that wrote the email and she canceled it after a teeny tiny round of back and forth.  Thanks for the advise ladies!  

GB: Why do you want to cancel?

FH: Because it was an error.

GB: Well, we ship out at the 3rd week of each month and...

FH: Yes, I know and that's why I don't see why it should be a problem to cancel it...

GB: Let me check for you.

GB: Okay we can do it.

I think their script is just 'no' for the first request and if the request persists or if the requests is also coming from enough of their other clients, then they'll make amends.  Sorta like it has to go past at least the lowest level of escalation, before it will be considered resolution.  

Not a bad strategy, it helps them to retain their revenue, but could be not prudent if competition is strong.  

Well now there's one box that's opened up for for someone who might want one and not risk getting a hodge-podge one.





 

Thanks ladies for your support!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha victory!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 4, 2013)

I just read that Glossybox has suspended operations in Canada. Has anyone else heard anything about this? I remember they had some issues with expired/discontinued products, and sent out drugstore samples at times. It's pretty unfortunate that they couldn't pull it together though!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I heard they went kaput. They sent out an email to their subscribers fairly recently after being silent for a couple of weeks. I hope the U.S. one is run well enough that we don't have to worry about them seemingly spontaneously folding.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder how Glossybox conglomerate is ran. Apparently they're all independent sectors/businesses, unlike Birchbox, which all seem to be owned by Birchbox...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 4, 2013)

It sounds like they're franchised. Every country operates completely separate from one another. It was a replicated business meant to be sold to the highest bidder, but no interested buyers as of yet. It also accounts for why they're not run as efficiently as Birchbox is.


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 5, 2013)

If anyone is still looking for a coupon code I just found one below:

Code:  *LOVE*  

GLOSSYBOX: Free Eyeshadow from ModelCo with Any Beauty Box Subscription. Ends 6/16/2013


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mom2aqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is still looking for a coupon code I just found one below:
> 
> ...


 Ooh, thanks!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok, I caved.  I resubbed to get this months box.  I had canceled after April but this one looks like it will be great!  I loved the last collab box so I have high hopes.


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 5, 2013)

just got charged this morning.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

Just charged too. Guess we wait another 3 weeks for our box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Just charged too. Guess we wait another 3 weeks for our box.


 3 weeks if we're lucky! It seems like there are always "delays."


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 5, 2013)

I just subbed for this box. I haven't been all that impressed with Glossybox in the past, but this does look like a good box. I hope they actually give me the Model Co., since I did use the promo code.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 weeks if we're lucky! It seems like there are always "delays."


 BUT never delays when it comes to being charged!  That happens on time!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got charged as well.


----------



## MarineBride007 (Jun 5, 2013)

Question- If you cancel GlossyBox _*after*_ being billed, but _*before*_ shipment, do the cancel that month, and reimburse you, or do they still send out that month's box?? Very curious. Thank you!!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question- If you cancel GlossyBox _*after*_ being billed, but _*before*_ shipment, do the cancel that month, and reimburse you, or do they still send out that month's box?? Very curious. Thank you!!


 They send it out. Probably won't be willing to do a refund but if you call and you are nice and persistent they might refund you.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2013)

I unsubbed after my May box but want to get June.  if I sub today will I get June? 

From GB's FAQ page:

"Your first GLOSSYBOX will likely arrive the month after you purchase your first Box. Our Boxes ship from the East coast with an estimated delivery time of 5-10 business days. Your tracking number will be emailed to you once available."

I mean all our boxes kind of arrived the month after you get them.  I just do not want another May box and I am not sure about July!

TIA!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I unsubbed after my May box but want to get June.  if I sub today will I get June?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you probably will. They usually post on facebook when the cutoff for the current month's box is and that is usually way towards the end of the month.  I know I don't even get charged until the 14th.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome thanks!  I saw a lot of ladies charged today and I know when I had my active sub (for a year) I usually got charged on the 5th or so.  Off to reactive sub!

Ok just reactivated and it said this so fingers crossed! I hope that means I am getting a June box because we all know they do not ship that early! Lol

GLOSSYBOX JUNE 2013 You will receive your first GLOSSYBOX in about 13 days (between 6/17/13 and 6/21/13)



> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure you probably will. They usually post on facebook when the cutoff for the current month's box is and that is usually way towards the end of the month.  I know I don't even get charged until the 14th.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question- If you cancel GlossyBox _*after*_ being billed, but _*before*_ shipment, do the cancel that month, and reimburse you, or do they still send out that month's box?? Very curious. Thank you!!


 Yes ma'am!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like they're franchised. Every country operates completely separate from one another. It was a replicated business meant to be sold to the highest bidder, but no interested buyers as of yet. It also accounts for why they're not run as efficiently as Birchbox is.


 That makes sense, most bad experiences I've ran into with big corporate names have been franchised, i.e. GNC, some stores won't take returns or do exchanges of online purchases or from another GNC, even when the policy clearly states otherwise.  

But not all franchises operate in near silo manners, lots a good and make you feel that big corporate love.   

This makes sense about GB's late shipments now, I guess it's a little harder when you don't get good support or threats (?) from HQ.


----------



## MarineBride007 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They send it out. Probably won't be willing to do a refund but if you call and you are nice and persistent they might refund you.


 Thank you!


----------



## Brittann (Jun 6, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 6, 2013)

This has been officially confirmed for the June box.  Has anyone read any reviews on this product? 

Worth signing up for?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome thanks!  I saw a lot of ladies charged today and I know when I had my active sub (for a year) I usually got charged on the 5th or so.  Off to reactive sub!
> 
> ...


 Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa good one! Considering they say they ship the third week and that's not even always happening I am currently betting on June 27th on the date of arrival for my glossybox. How exciting if they would actually come earlier.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 6, 2013)

The spoiler looks AMAZING- so Xcited


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmm...honestly I only want the tarte lipstick...so I'm wondering if I should get a Glossybox or just buy the lipstick from Sephora...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...honestly I only want the tarte lipstick...so I'm wondering if I should get a Glossybox or just buy the lipstick from Sephora...


 That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has been officially confirmed for the June box.  Has anyone read any reviews on this product?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The reviews on QVC are only a 2.3 out of 5 rating. They say that the color isn't that good and the staying power is bad.


 Thank you for the heads up! It seems more of a sheer color from what it looks like.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 6, 2013)

> The reviews on QVC are only a 2.3 out of 5 rating. They say that the color isn't that good and the staying power is bad.





> Thank you for the heads up! It seems more of a sheer color from what it looks like.


 Yes, thanks for that. Think I will be skipping this box.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...honestly I only want the tarte lipstick...so I'm wondering if I should get a Glossybox or just buy the lipstick from Sephora...


 It's not listed on Sephora or their own website, only QVC.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2013)

> It's not listed on Sephora or their own website, only QVC.


 A lot of times QVC gets Tarte stuff before Sephora. I can't remember if they do QVC exclusives or not, which is also possible.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not listed on Sephora or their own website, only QVC.


 Yeah and after those reviews I am really not excited for it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2013)

I've decided not to resub for this box...reading the tarte reviews was disappointing when that was the main  item I wanted..


----------



## ricarlav (Jun 7, 2013)

I was only going to sub for the Tarte lipstick, but after reading the reviews on QVC, I think I'm going to just be done with Glossybox and stick with ipsy and maybe do the blush mystery box.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry if I killed the box for everyone! I didn't mean too.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 7, 2013)

I still want to try the Tarte, plus there's enough other good stuff in the box to keep me interested. This is my first box, though, so maybe I just haven't had enough of Glossybox yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 7, 2013)

Eh. Reviews don't really mean much to me. I don't mind the cardboard case, which a lot of the reviewers had an issue with, and as with everything, ymmv. I like Tarte and I want to try it to make my own determinations, you know?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm excited about the Tarte lippy.  I read the QVC reviews 10 days back but I still went ahead and got a 'gift' box for $15.

I have 'stay-home' lipppies that I keep on my dresser and 'travel' ones that I carry around, I don't move them back and forth.  These are just perfect for the dresser, it's fine that the packaging is cardboard, they won't be knocking about in a make-up bag.  

I mean seriously how cute are they?  When at home I don't usually wear really pigmented stuff because I'm just on the 'puter, doing housework or snacking... drinking coffee.  So it will be delightful to have the pretty little tubes about and I think of them more as extra-special tinted lip-balm.  Just a thought...

I got a good deal for the boxes, just over $14 with a combination of offers, so I'm quite happy with the two boxes I'm getting but I wouldn't pay $21 a box and I wouldn't carry the Tarte in my make-up bag.

I also like to make up my own mind and I've always wanted to try Tarte!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited about the Tarte lippy.  I read the QVC reviews 10 days back but I still went ahead and got a 'gift' box for $15.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not put off by the reviews either. I'm still intrigued enough to want to try it for myself. I'm also excited to try the other products that are supposed to be in the box. Most of all, I just want the box itself! I love Dallas Shaw's illustrations!


----------



## wels5711 (Jun 7, 2013)

after I do the surveys for June's box I will have enough points to get a free box and it's probably going to be my last box so do any of you have tips on when I should redeem my points so I won't get charged and get duplicate boxes in July?


----------



## dbella (Jun 7, 2013)

I got charged today though I was thinking about cancelling.  I guess I'll see how this box turns out and then consider whether or not I want to continue.  May's box was a big disappointment for sure.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> after I do the surveys for June's box I will have enough points to get a free box and it's probably going to be my last box so do any of you have tips on when I should redeem my points so I won't get charged and get duplicate boxes in July?


 same here but seeing how late the surveys come up, I would be charged for July's box before I could even redeem the points


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here but seeing how late the surveys come up, I would be charged for July's box before I could even redeem the points


 I'd cancel my sub, do the questions when the come out and apply the points when enough time has passed to assure that there will be no mistake on which box is coming out.  That's what I'm planning to do.

So June will probably be my last 'paid' box, questions will probably come out sometime in July and I'll order the August box with points as my closing act.


----------



## pride (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> after I do the surveys for June's box I will have enough points to get a free box and it's probably going to be my last box so do any of you have tips on when I should redeem my points so I won't get charged and get duplicate boxes in July?


 I've done it twice so far and each time I just wait until either GB starts touting that month on FB or email or something, or when the ordering page has an estimated date of sometime in the month you want. (Because it'll usually be late in the month). One thing about GB is I don't think you usually have to worry about missing a box by signing up too late, haven't seen anyone do that yet.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm much too intrigued to quit now! lol I wanna see this Dallas Shaw box!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 7, 2013)

So when I first heard about this box I resubbed but then realized it was for May so I promptly cancelled and emailed them to make sure I wouldn't get May and would be refunded. They refunded me the money and then I came home to two Glossyboxes and they were both May ones so it looks I got two boxes for free. I'm looking forward to June though.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it wrong that the reason I subscribed is because I think the actual pink box with the new Glossygirl mascot is super cute?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that the reason I subscribed is because I think the actual pink box with the new Glossygirl mascot is super cute?


Not at all! Part of the reason I get so excited for glossybox every month is because of how nice and sturdy the boxes are! And the mascot is adorable


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that the reason I subscribed is because I think the actual pink box with the new Glossygirl mascot is super cute?


 I do the same thing too.  I'm a sucker for cute packaging too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wrong that the reason I subscribed is because I think the actual pink box with the new Glossygirl mascot is super cute?


Never



......that is serious stuff right there!


----------



## wels5711 (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks for the info!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 8, 2013)

I broke down and got the June box. Sucker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Jun 8, 2013)

I have that Tarte lipstick and really like it.  It goes on smooth and feels good on your lips.  It doesnt last forever.  But then again only half of it is really a lipstick the other half is a lip conditioner.  The case is a harder cardboard.  Kind of like the containers from the Balm.  It isn't that bad.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have that Tarte lipstick and really like it.  It goes on smooth and feels good on your lips.  It doesnt last forever.  But then again only half of it is really a lipstick the other half is a lip conditioner.  The case is a harder cardboard.  Kind of like the containers from the Balm.  It isn't that bad.


That sounds nice. I'm excited about it! I hope all the boxes get it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not sure if anyone posted yet- June box for only $10- First step you have to be a subscriber- gifts are $15- go through ebates- save $2.75- &amp; use code GBGift for 15% off- comes out to basically $10. You should be able to also use the code as a subscriber to save 15%- I know some have been looking for codes.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 9, 2013)

> Not sure if anyone posted yet- June box for only $10- First step you have to be a subscriber- gifts are $15- go through ebates- save $2.75- &amp; use code GBGift for 15% off- comes out to basically $10. You should be able to also use the code as a subscriber to save 15%- I know some have been looking for codes.


 Thanks for posting!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 9, 2013)

After being with GB since September, I cancelled last month after the disappointing May box.

I had encouraged several friends to sign on for GB (without referring them) when I first started.

I was new to subs and was overly excited..."Oh you MUST do this, it's like getting a present every month...! Really great brands and sizes"

Yeah right.

Three of them purchased year subscriptions due to my reco and now are stuck with it

I feel sooo badly and embarrassed actually. The past few boxes have really gone down hill.

Those tiny foil packets of body lotion were an insult. The whole box was junk. And it was only emphasized by the "This is our 1 year Anniversary celebration box" card that came with it. I guess we all have our breaking point and the May box was it for me.

Then I saw all the spoilers for June and thought I may have to resub. But now I am not that sure....

The first spoiler email was not an incentive for me. I don't like perfume samples, so packaging them in a pouch and giving me 6 of them, is just more of what I don't like.

It reminds me of the old joke,

Person 1: "This cake tastes AWFUL"

Person 2: "Yeah, and the portion is too small"

I do like the other spoiler though. Alot.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do like the other spoiler though. Alot.


 That one is actually tempting me, but then I remember January (which I received in February).  They promoted the hell out of the tarte and Vincent Longo red lipsticks, but a lot of people who signed up based entirely on that item didn't receive either one and instead ended up with lip gloss or blush.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That one is actually tempting me, but then I remember January (which I received in February).  They promoted the hell out of the tarte and Vincent Longo red lipsticks, but a lot of people who signed up based entirely on that item didn't receive either one and instead ended up with lip gloss or blush.


Totally! You are SO RIGHT! Then factor in that even if you got the product you wanted, you didn't get it in the shade you wanted.

The T product comes in two shades this month. I would only be happy with the one for fair/light complexions.

I love the Starlooks TenderGloss btw. It seems to do the same kind of thing. I am tempted to get another April StarBox,

just to get another TenderGloss in Basic. (It's been since discontinued and is now re-packaged in the shade Luv).

Also don't know if you got the Allure Beauty Box but the Neutrogena Healthy Blush is amazeballs!

At this point I would be mostly getting the box for the box.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Starlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure if anyone posted yet- June box for only $10- First step you have to be a subscriber- gifts are $15- go through ebates- save $2.75- &amp; use code GBGift for 15% off- comes out to basically $10. You should be able to also use the code as a subscriber to save 15%- I know some have been looking for codes.
> Thanks for posting!
> ...


----------



## HazelC (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure if anyone posted yet- June box for only $10- First step you have to be a subscriber- gifts are $15- go through ebates- save $2.75- &amp; use code GBGift for 15% off- comes out to basically $10. You should be able to also use the code as a subscriber to save 15%- I know some have been looking for codes.


 You are awesome! I was on the fence but now I might just hop on to the dark side.. 

One thing I'm worried about is the color of the nail polish I'd be getting.


----------



## HazelC (Jun 10, 2013)

If we do a gift box now, might we get the previous box instead of the American Beauty?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we do a gift box now, might we get the previous box instead of the American Beauty?


 I'm pretty sure you'll get the American Beauty box. Whenever I've done a gift sub that person has always gotten the current month's box.


----------



## dbella (Jun 10, 2013)

I just went ahead and cancelled.  I've got more samples of things right now than I can go through in months, so I'm going to wait for a while until my supplies run low again and then resub.  I've already been charged for this month's box, so I'm assuming I will receive it and then be cancelled for July.  Do you think that's right?  They won't refund will they?  I hope not, since I would like to get the June box.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have that Tarte lipstick and really like it.  It goes on smooth and feels good on your lips.  It doesnt last forever.  But then again only half of it is really a lipstick the other half is a lip conditioner.  The case is a harder cardboard.  Kind of like the containers from the Balm.  It isn't that bad.


 It's nice to actually hear feedback from someone on here. Makes me look forward to it a littl emore.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's nice to actually hear feedback from someone on here. Makes me look forward to it a littl emore.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I canceled last month, and have been debating for awhile to get the June box. Then my e-mail said 20% off with code JUNE..so I was forced to resub for this month. Can't wait to see the rest of the products! Loving the Tarte lipstick.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 10, 2013)

May surveys are up!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 10, 2013)

So I got a gift box for my sister and the check out page said something interesting:

Delivery Date (please allow a few more days for West Coast deliveries): You will receive your first GLOSSYBOX Beauty Box in about 8 days (between 6/17/13 and 6/21/13)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May surveys are up!


Thank you! Done and done


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I canceled last month, and have been debating for awhile to get the June box. Then my e-mail said 20% off with code JUNE..so I was forced to resub for this month. Can't wait to see the rest of the products! Loving the Tarte lipstick.


Thanks for the code! Have been waiting for one to decide whether I should subscribe back. And yes I just did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 11, 2013)

​


----------



## wxhailey (Jun 11, 2013)

> So I got a gift box for my sister and the check out page said something interesting: Delivery Date (please allow a few more days for West Coast deliveries): You will receive your first GLOSSYBOX Beauty Box in about 8 days (between 6/17/13 and 6/21/13)


 ^^ I saw that when I placed my order too (a week or so ago).... Love their inconsistencies :/ could the box actually be arriving in the correct month?!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ I saw that when I placed my order too (a week or so ago).... Love their inconsistencies :/ could the box actually be arriving in the correct month?!


Mine DID actually arrive a day after the scheduled arrival day last month! Maybe they're getting their act together!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine arrived earlier than usual too. You just never know with GB!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine arrived earlier than usual too. You just never know with GB!


 Did you get the June box? If so, please post the picture. Yes, I just checked my acct. and it said due to arrive on June 19th. No shipping notice announcement thru glossybox FB page yet. Today is the 12th.. MMMM!!! Mind that I'm on the far end of west coast


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 12, 2013)

Call me crazy but I ordered a second box. I couldn't pass up $12.00 for a box. I have issues!


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Did you get the June box? If so, please post the picture. Yes, I just checked my acct. and it said due to arrive on June 19th. No shipping notice announcement thru glossybox FB page yet. Today is the 12th.. MMMM!!! Mind that I'm on the far end of west coast Â


 Mine says the same and I'm also on the west coast. I haven't received tracking either.


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 12, 2013)

Glossybox just updated their cover photo on Facebook to this:


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 12, 2013)

So, is it just me or has anyone else noticed that the polish bottle silhouette is a dead ringer for OPI?  Now, I know we aren't getting an OPI polish in this box (I forgot the brand we're supposed to get) but I really feel a little let down.  I've also seen a silhouette that looks suspiciously like Deborah Lippman polish all over their website but have never seen them send out that brand



  I almost feel like they are misleading customers.  Maybe this isn't a big deal to anyone but me but I don't think it's right.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, is it just me or has anyone else noticed that the polish bottle silhouette is a dead ringer for OPI?  Now, I know we aren't getting an OPI polish in this box (I forgot the brand we're supposed to get) but I really feel a little let down.  I've also seen a silhouette that looks suspiciously like Deborah Lippman polish all over their website but have never seen them send out that brand
> 
> ...


The polish brand is

Bondi?
I believe, in case you wanted to know.

I don't think it's misleading, but then again I can't really tell one bottle apart from another unless its super fancy, so I'm probably not a good judge.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2013)

It's definitely supposed to be Bondi that was the first spoiler. It's part of Dallas Shaw's new collection with the company. Probably the silhouette was a stock one from January.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ha! I just noticed they changed the nail polish silhouette to a Bondi type bottle.


----------



## melawnduh (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That sounds nice. I'm excited about it! I hope all the boxes get it.


Whaaaaaa? I thought we were all getting it! I actually got two boxes this month because I really wanted two lipsticks and two polishes! If I don't get two of each I might have a minor teensy fit


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaa? I thought we were all getting it! I actually got two boxes this month because I really wanted two lipsticks and two polishes! If I don't get two of each I might have a minor teensy fit


Hopefully everyone is getting it, but I learned with the subs don't count on anything!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got box #2 hope it's good.


----------



## granolabox (Jun 13, 2013)

Am excited to receive my first Glossy! Have you guys tried to made the little dresser with their boxes? I'm definitely trying that as soon as I get enough boxes.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the June box? If so, please post the picture. Yes, I just checked my acct. and it said due to arrive on June 19th. No shipping notice announcement thru glossybox FB page yet. Today is the 12th.. MMMM!!! Mind that I'm on the far end of west coast


 I meant the May box. I haven't gotten this month's box yet. I wish!

I just placed an order for a second box too. For a little over $10 after the 20% off code and Ebates, I couldn't resist. The box itself is just too cute.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *granolabox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am excited to receive my first Glossy! Have you guys tried to made the little dresser with their boxes? I'm definitely trying that as soon as I get enough boxes.


I've been meaning too, but I'm to lazy.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *granolabox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am excited to receive my first Glossy! Have you guys tried to made the little dresser with their boxes? I'm definitely trying that as soon as I get enough boxes.


I did. It looks cute but the bottom 2 draws are a pain to open. I now store nail things that I don't use often in them.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *granolabox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## dbella (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is a link to what is apparently a full on spoiler.  Proceed at your own risk if you want to be surprised:

http://cranraspberryblog.wordpress.com/2013/05/29/spolier-alert-june-glossybox-usa-preview-dallas-shaw-collaboration/


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a link to what is apparently a full on spoiler.  Proceed at your own risk if you want to be surprised:
> 
> http://cranraspberryblog.wordpress.com/2013/05/29/spolier-alert-june-glossybox-usa-preview-dallas-shaw-collaboration/


Darn! That has the same spoilers I've known since June. lol

I was really hoping for more info about 

what the Philip B, C. Booth, and the "possibly more" could be.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 13, 2013)

The silhouette in the picture looks like it could be this:

http://www.freemanbeauty.com/product/honey-almond-nourishing-dry-oil-mist

Harder to guess the haircare item, maybe something on these pages:

http://www.philipb.com/-c-125.html

http://www.philipb.com/-c-126.html

I hope it's hair masque!


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 13, 2013)

> I did. It looks cute but the bottom 2 draws are a pain to open. I now store nail things that I don't use often in them.


 I love the cup you are using to hold your brushes in


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah...they constantly change what they have in the box? Not really sure why. They did this with the Mother's Day box too...they did release spoilers that the nail polish would be the brand  (thats in the spoilers above) because it was one that Dallas was working on....but who knows really...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Darn! That has the same spoilers I've known since June. lol
> ...


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been meaning too, but I'm to lazy.


 I have, it's fun to put together, but you have to be more mindful than I thought during construction. When you make it be sure to put a thin but sturdy piece of paper, cardboard or even plastic between the drawers so they don't fall into each other. Also, to avoid the drawers getting stuck you can cut the back of the drawer off a bit so it slides in and out with ease. I cut off the thin pink line in the back and put some masking tape to seal it. It doesn't look glamorous from the back but no one but you knows it's there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 15, 2013)

So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page. http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/inspiration/8107477-a-statement-from-our-founder-concerning-the-june-glossy-box-dallas-shaw-collaboration


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page.
> 
> http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/inspiration/8107477-a-statement-from-our-founder-concerning-the-june-glossy-box-dallas-shaw-collaboration


 Wow, wonder what happened?!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 15, 2013)

What?  That sucks!  I wonder if they are going to come up with a replacement item, if this is going to delay shipping and will we get a repeat item?  Grrr Glossybox.  I am so mad at myself for getting suckered in again.



> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page.
> 
> http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/inspiration/8107477-a-statement-from-our-founder-concerning-the-june-glossy-box-dallas-shaw-collaboration


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is a link to Facebook where the Founder/CEO is explaining to someone what happened. https://m.facebook.com/#!/story.php?story_fbid=10201250419653502&amp;id=1562007378&amp;__user=688380869


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 15, 2013)

> What? Â That sucks! Â I wonder if they are going to come up with a replacement item, if this is going to delay shipping and will we get a repeat item? Â Grrr Glossybox. Â I am so mad at myself for getting suckered in again.


 I was just thinking the same thing. I have a feeling this will now delay the boxes from being shipped unless they have a backup plan.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I am going to try and call on Monday and cancel.  I would rather have my $21 back than receive the box at this point.  I think this could end bad for Glossybox.



> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing. I have a feeling this will now delay the boxes from being shipped unless they have a backup plan.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 15, 2013)

At least this month we have a good reason for a delayed box.  Be positive! Maybe the new item will be better.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is a link to Facebook where the Founder/CEO is explaining to someone what happened.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/#!/story.php?story_fbid=10201250419653502&amp;id=1562007378&amp;__user=688380869


 I read the press release, the facebook stuff, and the one lady's blog post.  I find it interesting that while the CEO of Bondi said that it was Dallas Shaw's attorney that caused the problem, however the blog post blamed Glossybox.

I have to say that although Glossybox definitely has its issues, I'm leaning towards believing that it all goes back to Dallas Shaw.  If they just couldn't get the polish into Glossybox this month for whatever reason, I don't think they would have to "repurpose" the polish in order to sell it on their website.  However, if the problem is Ms. Shaw, then of course they would have to remove the labels featuring her artwork and pull out of her curated box.

I honestly don't have any clue who Dallas Shaw is, I'm sticking around this month because the box looks better than last month, but I think all of this just firmed up my decision to cancel my Glossybox subscription for the time being.  Time to check out something new, maybe I'll give starlooks a try.


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 15, 2013)

> I read the press release, the facebook stuff, and the one lady's blog post. Â I find it interesting that while the CEO of Bondi said that it was Dallas Shaw's attorney that caused the problem, however the blog post blamed Glossybox. I have to say that although Glossybox definitely has its issues, I'm leaning towards believing that it all goes back to Dallas Shaw. Â If they just couldn't get the polish into Glossybox this month for whatever reason, I don't think they would have to "repurpose" the polish in order to sell it on their website. Â However, if the problem is Ms. Shaw, then of course they would have to remove the labels featuring her artwork and pull out of her curated box. I honestly don't have any clue who Dallas Shaw is, I'm sticking around this month because the box looks better than last month, but I think all of this just firmed up my decision to cancel my Glossybox subscription for the time being. Â Time to check out something new, maybe I'll give starlooks a try.


 Good point. I'm going to keep my box for this month too and wait to see what happens. I'm still eager to see what else is is in it.


----------



## pride (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm also interested in why the CEO said it was a problem on the part of Dallas Shaw and the"news"post said it was GLOSSYBOX. Because he said it was a problem about not meeting a deadline and I can't see glossybox having an issue with that, they don't seem to care about boxes being late. ;P I was pretty confident about my reading ability, but that post confused me so I'm glad someone else mentioned it too, it was weirding me out! GLOSSYBOX isn't top of my list and this is probably my last sub with them for a while but I hate that kind of sensationalist news writing (and seems to be downright false, if it is Dallas Shaw's problem). Also love how the CEO apparently loved the piece despite it... Not even being what he said.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm kind of glad that I didn't end up signing back up for this box...I'm sure whatever they do now will be fine, but I sense some delays and frustration coming, and it's not worth it for me!


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also interested in why the CEO said it was a problem on the part of Dallas Shaw and the"news"post said it was GLOSSYBOX. Because he said it was a problem about not meeting a deadline and I can't see glossybox having an issue with that, they don't seem to care about boxes being late. ;P
> 
> I was pretty confident about my reading ability, but that post confused me so I'm glad someone else mentioned it too, it was weirding me out!
> ...


 I did notice that the CEO loved the blog post even though it contradicted what he had said earlier.  Maybe he is just upset about the whole thing and wants to be mad at all parties involved, I really don't know.

I'm torn right now between wanting to know what happened and thinking that the CEO shouldn't be discussing details of what happened on facebook.  I thought the press release was perfect, facebook posts, not so much.


----------



## pride (Jun 15, 2013)

> I did notice that the CEO loved the blog post even though it contradicted what he had said earlier. Â Maybe he is just upset about the whole thing and wants to be mad at all parties involved, I really don't know. I'm torn right now between wanting to know what happened and thinking that the CEO shouldn't be discussing details of what happened on facebook. Â I thought the press release was perfect, facebook posts, not so much.


 Haha yeah, I do feel bad for Bondi though (well I guess it really depends on the details. Obviously the CEO of Bondi is going to spin the story in a way that makes them look the best). I suspect, though, that Dallas Shaw ain't the only diva at this party!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 15, 2013)

I decided to subscribe for the first time to get this box, and now I am regretting my decision. Glossybox just never seems to have it together in any month I follow their boxes. Not sure why I got drawn in by the this one. The products just seemed so nice, including the Bondi nail polish. Oh well, I will cancel after this month. When do you usually  have to cancel to not get charged again?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not at all upset the polish won't be in there. I hope they replace it with something that's not a polish. I am super nosey and would LOVE to know what went down. It must have been huge to cause a pull out this late.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 15, 2013)

Very interesting turn of events.  I think I will keep this month's box coming and cancel (again) before I get billed for July.  I've given GB  many months to impress me and they just haven't been able to do it


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 15, 2013)

> I'm also interested in why the CEO said it was a problem on the part of Dallas Shaw and the"news"post said it was GLOSSYBOX. Because he said it was a problem about not meeting a deadline and I can't see glossybox having an issue with that, they don't seem to care about boxes being late. ;P I was pretty confident about my reading ability, but that post confused me so I'm glad someone else mentioned it too, it was weirding me out! GLOSSYBOX isn't top of my list and this is probably my last sub with them for a while but I hate that kind of sensationalist news writing (and seems to be downright false, if it is Dallas Shaw's problem). Also love how the CEO apparently loved the piece despite it... Not even being what he said.


 yeah, the ceo's statement and the blog post are not matching up. first, the blogger sounds unhinged. it's not that serious, lady. secondly, she mentions that the bondi collaboration had glossybox's name on it, but it didn't. dallas shaw's signature was on those bottles. the ceo went out of his way not to deter people from subscribing to gb too...unless he did that to avoid legal action... however, he sounds sincere in his praise for gb, but doesn't mention anything about dallas despite having worked with her to create those colors. hmmm... it sounds like his mention of logistics issues = gb and disagreement = dallas shaw. just my interpretation. i mean, whatever. the bondi nail polish was the item i was least excited about anyway. i'll wait to see the box itself before feeling one way or another about all this.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 15, 2013)

Disappointing! I was impressed with how well Glossybox handled sending out replacement items for May, and thought that the fancy collaboration meant they were on the right track. I really wanted to try Bondi polish. I love the American-made theme, but it will probably be hard to find a USA-made product at the last minute. I wouldn't mind a Pacifica rollerball like some people got in Ipsy last month... but I bet they just ship the boxes as-is with one less item, or maybe some kind of coupon or gift certificate, since that could be printed quickly.

No mater who's to blame, it's Glossybox's responsibility to fix it, so I'm curious to see how they do.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Disappointing! I was impressed with how well Glossybox handled sending out replacement items for May, and thought that the fancy collaboration meant they were on the right track. I really wanted to try Bondi polish. *I love the American-made theme, but it will probably be hard to find a USA-made product at the last minute.* I wouldn't mind a Pacifica rollerball like some people got in Ipsy last month... but I bet they just ship the boxes as-is with one less item, or maybe some kind of coupon or gift certificate, since that could be printed quickly.
> 
> No mater who's to blame, it's Glossybox's responsibility to fix it, so I'm curious to see how they do.


 Actually, probably not, given their prior relationships with nail polish companies.  OPI and Zoya -- both of which have been in previous Glossyboxes -- are both made in the US.  butter LONDON and Deborah Lippmann are as well.  I'm sure there are others, but those are the higher-quality polishes I have within arm's reach that have appeared in subscription boxes.  Oh, essie, Orly, and China Glaze, too.  Actually, most of the better-than-drugstore brands in my collection are made in the US, so as far as nail polish goes, it would really be a matter of what company could provide 30k bottles on a moment's notice, which probably means one of the big kids (OPI, essie, Orly, Zoya) and not a smaller indie.  They did feature essie's neon collection on their Facebook page recently, so I wouldn't be surprised if that was sent instead.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 15, 2013)

I had no idea Butter LONDON was made in the USA, lol. I bet you're right though and we'll get polish after all.

I'm probably missing something, but how hard is it to guest curate a polish collection? Bondi probably have their own colour expert to nudge the curator on trend and someone to advise what's feasible from a practical standpoint. It seems like Bondi would have done 99% of the work and provided all the real expertise, so it's surprising that something like this could go so far wrong. If there were a legal issue, it seems they'd have settled it before manufacturing.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 15, 2013)

So maybe that spoiler image with products that has an OPI polish silhouette is actually true to what we'll be getting after all.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 15, 2013)

I kind of instantly thought, oh well they'll probably sub OPI or Essie for the polish, not a big deal in my mind. Great polishes, great colors. I tend to prefer OPI over essie but wouldn't be bummed with either or Zoya. 

I just counted my polish collection including base and top coats and I have less than 30 bottles so bring on the polish!  I barely have any!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page.
> 
> http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/inspiration/8107477-a-statement-from-our-founder-concerning-the-june-glossy-box-dallas-shaw-collaboration


 Oh no that was the reason I got a second box


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page.
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow. I'm super bummed to hear about this. The Bondi polish was one of the main reasons I subbed to Glossybox. I was really looking forward to trying them out. 





As a polish junkie, I really hope they replace it with a different polish.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page.
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no that was the reason I got a second box


 Me too, I actually got three boxes this month: one for myself, and two for presents. Really bummed we won't be getting Bondi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

Did any of you ladies happen to catch the Facebook update on Glossybox's page yesterday about the Oscar de la Renta fragrance "sample"?? I was under the impression we were getting one each of the six different scents, but their post was definitely worded in a manner that sounded like we were only getting one of the scents...? I'm confused now!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 15, 2013)

That sucks! I was most excited for the Bondi! As long as I get some type of polish this month, I'll be happy though, no matter the brand


----------



## EmJay (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page.
> 
> http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/inspiration/8107477-a-statement-from-our-founder-concerning-the-june-glossy-box-dallas-shaw-collaboration


 I wonder if it has something to do with Dallas herself as they made an effort to encourage people not to blame GlossyBox and said the collection would be re-purposed to be sold on their website. 





edit - There does my trigger finger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Should have read the posts after the original one I quoted.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least this month we have a good reason for a delayed box.  Be positive! Maybe the new item will be better.


 Hope so!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kikyo0083* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have, it's fun to put together, but you have to be more mindful than I thought during construction. When you make it be sure to put a thin but sturdy piece of paper, cardboard or even plastic between the drawers so they don't fall into each other. Also, to avoid the drawers getting stuck you can cut the back of the drawer off a bit so it slides in and out with ease. I cut off the thin pink line in the back and put some masking tape to seal it. It doesn't look glamorous from the back but no one but you knows it's there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for letting me know


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I guess bondi has decided to pull their polishes from the June Glossybox. Hopefully this link works, if not, it's posted on their page.
> 
> http://www.bondinewyork.com/blogs/inspiration/8107477-a-statement-from-our-founder-concerning-the-june-glossy-box-dallas-shaw-collaboration


 That sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 15, 2013)

Whew......drama drama drama.

I am definitely sad about this....but things just don't add up. The CEO/Founder says not to let this withdraw affect your opinion of Glossybox, but then he praises, thanks and is going to send a gift to a blogger that slams Glossybox and makes them out to be the bad guy???? Hmmmm......I suddenly have a bad taste for Bondi. Which is disappointing, because the polishes looked fantastic. I have a feeling this DOES have something to do with Dallas since it was her attorney supposedly that caused havoc with Bondi.

I wonder what they'll replace it with and MORE IMPORTANTLY, I wonder how long the delay for the boxes are going to be now.....


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 15, 2013)

Does anyone else find it disturbing that Bondi are the only ones talking about this? There hasn't been a peep from Glossybox or Dallas Shaw. Do they think people are just going to magically forget about the much hyped nail polish?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 15, 2013)

I think Glossybox doesn't have a problem changing things up in their boxes without telling people.


----------



## angnash (Jun 15, 2013)

Good evening (if you're on the East coast)...

I'm the (I think someone described me as "unhinged") blogger.  To set the record straight:


At no time did the CEO of Bondi disparage GlossyBox or Dallas Shaw.
When I write, for the MOST part, I do with a strong sense of humor, and my tongue placed as firmly in my cheek as my fingers are placed on the keyboard.
If you go and read the (my) article, while I failed to specifically mention Dallas Shaw, I stated that bottles were produced with someone else's name on them (GB or DS?  I am not going to split hairs - the bottles were printed specifically for the collaboration, as I understood it), there was a difference of opinion during legal negotiations, and the deal went south.
My ire with GlossyBox (again, if you read my article) is primarily based upon receipt of duplicates of the same item (or type of item) within a six month period, and continued (read "monthly") box delays.  My payment to GB comes out prior to the 5th of each month - if I receive it by the last day of that month, it's miraculous. This has been my experience each month.
My perception is that Bondi was treated poorly.  That is my perception, and only my perception - and it is *my* perception upon which I rely when I blog, and when I make decisions on how to continue to spend my own money.  Based upon the fact that production is complete and now the polish will not be included in the box?  I think that Bondi is the one who will have to recoup their costs of production (that's simple business math).
The June box is touted as being a collaboration box; even if the problem was with the collaborator, it is still a GlossyBox.  They have a brand; they should be seeking to continue to promote good will for their brand, both with their consumers and with their suppliers - this is, again, my opinion.
You should make your own decision about your GlossyBox subscription; you can use this incident to inform that decision, or not.  The primary concentration for my MBA was in corporate social responsibility; based upon what I've seen thus far, I detect a strong sense of that from Bondi.  I am not feeling that, as much, from GlossyBox - and as a result, am looking to end the business relationship with them.
I believe (again, my opinion) that the CEO's perceived "delight" with my article had more to do with my writing style (and the fact that I swear like a sailor in print) rather than it had to do with anyone being bashed.  I'm very outspoken with my opinion.  Please pay attention to those two words:  MY opinion.

I hope this acts as a clarifier to an unfortunate situation, and any perceived disparagements and/or miscommunications resulting from my blog post.

Warm regards,

Angie Nash


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angnash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good evening (if you're on the East coast)...
> 
> ...


Do you have inside info? I didn't read your blog so I'm not sure how you came to your conclusions, or even what it says beyond what you wrote above.


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Did any of you ladies happen to catch the Facebook update on Glossybox's page yesterday about the Oscar de la Renta fragrance "sample"?? I was under the impression we were getting one each of the six different scents, but their post was definitely worded in a manner that sounded like we were only getting one of the scents...? I'm confused now!


 Hi! I tried looking for that post and couldn't find it. As far as I know we are getting a sample of each. â˜º


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I tried looking for that post and couldn't find it. As far as I know we are getting a sample of each. â˜º


I looked too but I didn't see anything that led me to believe we were getting anything other than a bag with six small samples.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 15, 2013)

​  ​ New product offer silhouette, the Oscar looks the same.  Maybe we are getting Channel nail polish... no I am not serious, at all, even the slightest.  

Yeah!  I've got three mystery boxes coming now... some time in June or maybe in July?!?  I'm just going to put these boxes out of my mind, can't seem to have any expectations about what's in them or when they are coming.


----------



## angnash (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you have inside info? I didn't read your blog so I'm not sure how you came to your conclusions, or even what it says beyond what you wrote above.


 No, I do not have inside information.  I had a conversation, drew a conclusion, and asked permission to refer to the conversation in an already-planned blog post regarding a subscription service, customer service trends, and my own experience.  I did not, have not, and will not ever allege to be a reporter - I did not present this blog posting as "news."  I have often made "flip" comments about supporting indie journalism, etc. - but isn't that what all bloggers are?  They're writers - and they're independent journalists.

I don't know what transpired; I wasn't at the negotiating table.  I just know that bottles were produced (and so does everyone else - that's information that's been out there, and pictures of the bottles are/were on the web), and due to a breakdown in negotiations, they will not be included in the June box.  That same information is available via press releases (bona fide press releases, NOT blog postings and/or Facebook conversations).  I took the information shared during a casual conversation, combined that with the bad taste already in my mouth, and wrote in my usual "rant" style.  Most people find it amusing, or at least that's what they tell me ... perhaps they're humoring me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Someone chose to provide a link to a conversation between friends, causing a whole lot of  ... well, much ado about nothing (unless you were really looking forward to receiving that polish in your June box).

Hope this helps!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angnash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good evening (if you're on the East coast)...
> 
> ...


I found your blog post and I'm wondering why you got 3 dry shampoos and 2 nail files, and 3 Juicy Couture perfume samples in 6 months when I haven't even gotten one of those. I didn't even see it as an option in the boxes.  I've been subbed every box since the beginning. I did get two of those from ipsy though. Kerastase hasn't had ANY products in GB that I'm aware of so I'm not sure how you got that twice either.  I did get the Le Metier twice but I welcomed it because those samples are amazing! I got a nail file in BB and one is Starlooks. Nothing in Glossybox.


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 15, 2013)

> ​
> New product offer silhouette, the Oscar looks the same. Â Maybe we are getting Channel nail polish... no I am not serious, at all, even the slightest. Â  Yeah! Â I've got three mystery boxes coming now... some time in June or maybe in July?!? Â I'm just going to put these boxes out of my mind, can't seem to have any expectations about what's in them or when they are coming.
> 
> 
> ...


 Just putting this out there... That silhouette is very similar to the cult nail polish featured in the limited edition boxes from earlier this year.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

> I looked too but I didn't see anything that led me to believe we were getting anything other than a bag with six small samples.


 It's gone!! I kinda had a feeling it would be...that's so wierd!... I scoured their page a little while ago looking for it and couldn't find it, either...I knew I should have taken a screen shot of it on my phone...argh!! I have very limited personal experience with Glossybox, (May was my first box), but judging by the huge amount of customer complaints with their "One Year Anniversary " box, and now, in light of everything just happening surrounding the Bondi pull out, I *hope* that Glossybox wouldn't make such a costly oversight as to send anything less than the entire collection as promised...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found your blog post and I'm wondering why you got 3 dry shampoos and 2 nail files, and 3 Juicy Couture perfume samples in 6 months when I haven't even gotten one of those. I didn't even see it as an option in the boxes.  I've been subbed every box since the beginning. I did get two of those from ipsy though. Kerastase hasn't had ANY products in GB that I'm aware of so I'm not sure how you got that twice either.  I did get the Le Metier twice but I welcomed it because those samples are amazing! I got a nail file in BB and one is Starlooks. Nothing in Glossybox.


Maybe you meant Sebastian or Alterna. I think we've recieved those a couple times this year. I LOVE Sebastian but it's time to take a break. I think we've gotten 3 different items this year from them. Potion 9 is my HG but I'm ready to try a new brand.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's gone!! I kinda had a feeling it would be...that's so wierd!... I scoured their page a little while ago looking for it and couldn't find it, either...I knew I should have taken a screen shot of it on my phone...argh!!
> 
> I have very limited personal experience with Glossybox, (May was my first box), but judging by the huge amount of customer complaints with their "One Year Anniversary " box, and now, in light of everything just happening surrounding the Bondi pull out, I *hope* that Glossybox wouldn't make such a costly oversight as to send anything less than the entire collection as promised...


 It's like GB is selling the cake before it was even baked, heck the ingredients weren't even all at the bakery.  Let down is not the proper word, it is after all but a box of samples, I guess just miffed.  Probably won't put myself in the position of being miffed again.


----------



## angnash (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found your blog post and I'm wondering why you got 3 dry shampoos and 2 nail files, and 3 Juicy Couture perfume samples in 6 months when I haven't even gotten one of those. I didn't even see it as an option in the boxes.  I've been subbed every box since the beginning. I did get two of those from ipsy though. Kerastase hasn't had ANY products in GB that I'm aware of so I'm not sure how you got that twice either.  I did get the Le Metier twice but I welcomed it because those samples are amazing! I got a nail file in BB and one is Starlooks. Nothing in Glossybox.


 I received regular Juicy twice, and LaLa once.  I got a Blandi dry shampoo, and another one (I forget the brand) two months later - I may have miscalculated on the dry shampoos.  I don't remember the months, etc. on the other products - other than specifically the Le Metier (one in Man Repeller - another in April or May) that you mentioned, and back-to-back Bulgari.  The box immediately following the Man Repeller box was horrible; likewise, the anniversary box.  This is supposed to be a high-end service, and the packaging is beautiful - and it's such a disappointment to open it and find three foil packet samples, one deluxe sample, and a really poor quality "full-size" product.  They seem VERY focused on gathering feedback about the magazine and their social networking presence, but not so much on the samples; I didn't subscribe to receive their magazine or follow them on Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/Pinterest.  And again - and this is my entire issue - I should be happy with them more consistently than I am unhappy; that has not been my experience.  I should not pay for something on the 3rd of the month that I sometimes don't receive until AFTER the 1st of the following month, when I am getting billed again (I get billed anywhere from the 1st to the 5th, depending upon the fall of business days).  I have hung in there, defended them on the Facebook page... this conversation yesterday began with my saying that the June box was supposed to be awesome, regardless of the inclusion of the polish.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's like GB is selling the cake before it was even baked, heck the ingredients weren't even all at the bakery.  Let down is not the proper word, it is after all but a box of samples, I guess just miffed.  Probably won't put myself in the position of being miffed again.
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

> It's like GB is selling the cake before it was even baked, heck the ingredients weren't even all at the bakery. Â Let down is not the proper word, it is after all but a box of samples, I guess just miffed. Â Probably won't put myself in the position of being miffed again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pride (Jun 15, 2013)

> I believe (again, my opinion) that the CEO's perceived "delight" with my article had more to do with my writing style (and the fact that I swear like a sailor in print) rather than it had to do with anyone being bashed.  I'm very outspoken with my opinion.  Please pay attention to those two words:  MY opinion.


 My only beef was why Dallas Shaw's legal team suddenly became GB's legal team in your blog post. I don't think that really falls under opinion...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

It's a big deal to have the #1 product you've promoted pulled from the box. That's why I lean towards it being something with Dallas Shaw. No way GB wanted that item pulled and didn't fight tooth and nail to have it. Bondi wanted it in the box because they lose money if it's not, GB has heavily promoted the item. It seems DS is the only one left.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 15, 2013)

I LOVE that!! I would take it even a step further and add that they also didn't have a RECIPE, lol!! Clearly, if they did, they wouldn't be in this situation...regardless of who's attorney did what to whom, and for what reasons, at the end of the day, you have a brand (Glossybox) who's collaborated with various partners (Dallas Shaw, Bondi, etc..) to bring their subscribers (us) a special "themed" , curated box, and all I have to say to Glossybox is if, indeed, their main goal is to keep my money, and me as one of their consumers, then they better "bring it"...in a BIG way


----------



## angnash (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I use regular polish - and thanks to Glossybox (giving credit where it's due), I am now a huge fan of some other brands, including Zoya (I already loved OPI, but really didn't care much for the color I got in the Man Repeller box).  And I will do business with Bondi directly - I like the fact that the polish is "five-free," and that their net profits support charitable causes - that resonates with me.  They also have amazing customer service... and I know that because every time I log into the site, someone prompts me to chat - just in case I have questions.  And it's a real person, who tells you their name, and puts smiley faces at the ends of the sentences - and offers to help you find things.  So, I'll seek them out and direct purchase.

And the cake analogy?  SPOT-ON.


----------



## angnash (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My only beef was why Dallas Shaw's legal team suddenly became GB's legal team in your blog post. I don't think that really falls under opinion...


 My understanding (and please remember that it is only that - this was a casual conversation, not an interview) was that this was a negotiation wherein everyone's legal representation was present.

I still stick by an earlier assertion; the box was a collaborative effort.  I subscribe to GlossyBox, not Dallas Shaw; I pay GB, not DS.  And it was GB, not DS, who hyped the contents of the box.  No matter whose attorney was out-of-line (or whatever the case might have been), Glossybox - ULTIMATELY - has a responsibility to its subscribers.  Ms. Shaw is "repping" the GlossyBox brand in this collaboration...and they should be doing more to protect their brand identity, in order to make good on promises to their customer base.

And please, let me assert again:  This is my opinion.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> My understanding (and please remember that it is only that - this was a casual conversation, not an interview) was that this was a negotiation wherein everyone's legal representation was present. I still stick by an earlier assertion; the box was a collaborative effort. Â I subscribe to GlossyBox, not Dallas Shaw; I pay GB, not DS. Â And it was GB, not DS, who hyped the contents of the box. Â No matter whose attorney was out-of-line (or whatever the case might have been), Glossybox - ULTIMATELY - has a responsibility to its subscribers. Â Ms. Shaw is "repping" the GlossyBox brand in this collaboration...and they should be doing more to protect their brand identity, in order to make good on promises to their customer base. And please, let me assert again: Â This is my opinion.


 Exactly....as I stated before, REGARDLESS of who's attorney is a diva, or mad at who, or whatever else childish nonsense that keeps getting conveyed and parlayed back and forth, the bottom line is Glossybox's responsibility should be to their fan base...because of whom..their able to take home salaries...just my opinion as well..


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

Despise with all of that drama going on with Glossybox; I'm gonna add up to my 1000 points and then cancel. I really like their samples but it is kinda getting old with the drama.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angnash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received regular Juicy twice, and LaLa once.  I got a Blandi dry shampoo, and another one (I forget the brand) two months later - I may have miscalculated on the dry shampoos.  I don't remember the months, etc. on the other products - other than specifically the Le Metier (one in Man Repeller - another in April or May) that you mentioned, and back-to-back Bulgari.  The box immediately following the Man Repeller box was horrible; likewise, the anniversary box.  This is supposed to be a high-end service, and the packaging is beautiful - and it's such a disappointment to open it and find three foil packet samples, one deluxe sample, and a really poor quality "full-size" product.  They seem VERY focused on gathering feedback about the magazine and their social networking presence, but not so much on the samples; I didn't subscribe to receive their magazine or follow them on Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/Pinterest.  And again - and this is my entire issue - I should be happy with them more consistently than I am unhappy; that has not been my experience.  I should not pay for something on the 3rd of the month that I sometimes don't receive until AFTER the 1st of the following month, when I am getting billed again (I get billed anywhere from the 1st to the 5th, depending upon the fall of business days).  I have hung in there, defended them on the Facebook page... this conversation yesterday began with my saying that the June box was supposed to be awesome, regardless of the inclusion of the polish.
> ...


 Are you getting the US version of Glossybox? Juicy has only been in the overseas boxes, but has been sampled extensively in Birchbox, maybe sample overload has you a bit mixed up. Oscar Blandi dry shampoo was also only sampled in Birchbox, there was an Oscar Blandi heat protectant spray in the holiday box, but heat protectant =/= dry shampoo, come to think of it, I can't find a single dry shampoo sampled in the US glossybox. You seem to be a little loose with the details, and when you are making claims against a company, it comes off as sketchy when you are just sort of guessing at your complaints.

I understand you are claiming it's all opinion, but when you write up a blog post about a new situation like this, being a little more clear with things and fact checking (because you made it clear you used the conversation as a source, yet you mixed up some details) I read the comments, and the CEO was very clear to say it was Ms Shaw's lawyer, and there is no way you can convince us that GB's attorney and Shaw's attorney are interchangeable and thats your opinion, that is misconstruing facts.


----------



## angnash (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you getting the US version of Glossybox? Juicy has only been in the overseas boxes, but has been sampled extensively in Birchbox, maybe sample overload has you a bit mixed up. Oscar Blandi dry shampoo was also only sampled in Birchbox, there was an Oscar Blandi heat protectant spray in the holiday box, but heat protectant =/= dry shampoo, come to think of it, I can't find a single dry shampoo sampled in the US glossybox. You seem to be a little loose with the details, and when you are making claims against a company, it comes off as sketchy when you are just sort of guessing at your complaints.
> ...


 Thank you for your comments; I appreciate both the clarification and your feedback.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> ...


 Thanks!  Donna Summer's McArthur Park is a good alternate scenario here, could make for good theme song for some of the involved parties ... Someone left the cake out in the rain.



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE that!! I would take it even a step further and add that they also didn't have a RECIPE, lol!! Clearly, if they did, they wouldn't be in this situation...regardless of who's attorney did what to whom, and for what reasons, at the end of the day, you have a brand (Glossybox) who's collaborated with various partners (Dallas Shaw, Bondi, etc..) to bring their subscribers (us) a special "themed" , curated box, and all I have to say to Glossybox is if, indeed, their main goal is to keep my money, and me as one of their consumers, then they better "bring it"...in a BIG way


 I completely agree, very important this recipe thing.  In most business this type of detail should be all buttoned up before the details are released and promised to the public.  

Though I sorta understand that with the speed of the sampling boxes it's a little difficult.  They might do well to draw-up a new time line and operating map of how their '*critical process*' ought to look like, this my suggested recipe.

1. Month -3 to Box Day: Start contacting all perspective sponsors and theme box talent

2. Month -2 to Box Day: Work on rough draft of how the box will look and feel (design and product testing)

3. Month -1 to Box Day: Finalize marketing details and product details and sign off on all legal agreements

4. Launch Box: *Release teasers to public and deliver box before end of month*

One critical contingency is that they need to have one or two more item in the wing so that if something goes wrong in Month-1, they can slot in the 'seasoned' product before releasing the teaser to the public.  



> Originally Posted by *angnash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use regular polish - and thanks to Glossybox (giving credit where it's due), I am now a huge fan of some other brands, including Zoya (I already loved OPI, but really didn't care much for the color I got in the Man Repeller box).  And I will do business with Bondi directly - I like the fact that the polish is "five-free," and that their net profits support charitable causes - that resonates with me.  They also have amazing customer service... and I know that because every time I log into the site, someone prompts me to chat - just in case I have questions.  And it's a real person, who tells you their name, and puts smiley faces at the ends of the sentences - and offers to help you find things.  So, I'll seek them out and direct purchase.
> ...


  Thank you, it's the first thing that came to my mind!  Well second, the first was $*&amp;@#*&amp;^#^@&amp; GlossyBox, you did it again!!


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> It's gone!! I kinda had a feeling it would be...that's so wierd!... I scoured their page a little while ago looking for it and couldn't find it, either...I knew I should have taken a screen shot of it on my phone...argh!! I have very limited personal experience with Glossybox, (May was my first box), but judging by the huge amount of customer complaints with their "One Year Anniversary " box, and now, in light of everything just happening surrounding the Bondi pull out, I *hope* that Glossybox wouldn't make such a costly oversight as to send anything less than the entire collection as promised...


 Lol I hate when that happens! I wonder if maybe so many started questioning the post they removed it. That's my guess. I would hope on Monday they will address this or at least let people know if this is going to delay sending the boxes out. I am still looking forward to this months box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

For those of you that emailed Glossybox regarding the AmorePacific item last month, did you ever receive your replacement item? Just curious. EDIT: Oops nevermind, I see this is being discussed in the May thread. Just ignore my post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you that emailed Glossybox regarding the AmorePacific item last month, did you ever receive your replacement item? Just curious.
> 
> EDIT: Oops nevermind, I see this is being discussed in the May thread. Just ignore my post.


I did get my replacement item right away. I asked for another of the face mask that came in the May box. I've been on vacay and haven't gotten to use either yet!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> Lol I hate when that happens! I wonder if maybe so many started questioning the post they removed it. That's my guess. I would hope on Monday they will address this or at least let people know if this is going to delay sending the boxes out. I am still looking forward to this months box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I SO agree with you!! I love getting makeup/skincare in the mail! Plus, the box is ADORABLE.... !!! I'm still thinking maybe I should order a second one just for the box!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol I hate when that happens! I wonder if maybe so many started questioning the post they removed it. That's my guess. I would hope on Monday they will address this or at least let people know if this is going to delay sending the boxes out. I am still looking forward to this months box.
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 16, 2013)

That brought up something I remembered. When I took the survey for May Glossybox. They asked questions about whether if I'd be interested in getting make up and Skincare from Glossybox brand; not other brands? Now that I wonder if it caused issues with Bondi/Shaw?


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> I SO agree with you!! I love getting makeup/skincare in the mail! Plus, the box is ADORABLE.... !!! I'm still thinking maybe I should order a second one just for the box!!


 I decided to order a second one! I was able to get it for 12.00 by using the promo code and the $15.00 gift option. That just seemed like a really good deal in my opinion. And the box alone does look adorable!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you should order a second box! Lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> I decided to order a second one! I was able to get it for 12.00 by using the promo code and the $15.00 gift option. That just seemed like a really good deal in my opinion. And the box alone does look adorable!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you should order a second box! Lol


 What promo code did you use??? For $12, I would definitely pull the trigger for a second box!!


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> I subbed because the box is so cute! The polish that we won't be getting now was my 2nd reason but I'm still psyched to see what we get. I will definitely be cancelling after I receive it though.Â


 I know me too! I know some people don't like perfume samples (and I completely understand why)but I like the fact that they are including (I think) six. I'm hoping that will be in all the box variations. I just can't wait to get it and see what's in it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jilla1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I subbed because the box is so cute! The polish that we won't be getting now was my 2nd reason but I'm still psyched to see what we get. I will definitely be cancelling after I receive it though.
> ...


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> What promo code did you use??? For $12, I would definitely pull the trigger for a second box!!


 If I would've used ebates with the code and the gift box it would have been closer to $10 so don't forget ebates. I believe the 20% off code was June. I will double check but I think that's it. EDIT: I just checked my order and the code was JUNE.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> If I would've used ebates with the code and the gift box it would have been closer to $10 so don't forget ebates. I believe the 20% off code was June. I will double check but I think that's it.


 Ok, I'm heading over to GB to see if the code will work for me!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> Ok, I'm heading over to GB to see if the code will work for me!!


 Ugghh...the code didn't work. Glossybox hates me ;/


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Ugghh...the code didn't work. Glossybox hates me ;/


 Did you try it using all capital letters?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 16, 2013)

The code GBGift should give u 15% off if you can't get the other coupon to work.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

I



> Did you try it using all capital letters?


 I tried it both ways ;(


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try that one!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> The code GBGift should give u 15% off if you can't get the other coupon to work.


 THANK YOU!! I'm now the proud owner of a second American Beauty box, lol!! Here's hoping for the good stuff!!


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 16, 2013)

> THANK YOU!! I'm now the proud owner of a second American Beauty box, lol!! Here's hoping for the good stuff!!


 Yay!! I'm glad the other code worked for you!!! 15% off is still awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> Yay!! I'm glad the other code worked for you!!! 15% off is still awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It really is!!! Yay!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 16, 2013)

> THANK YOU!! I'm now the proud owner of a second American Beauty box, lol!! Here's hoping for the good stuff!!


 You're so Welcome!! Glad it worked- that's what us makeuptalk sisters are for... Enablers...lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> It really is!!! Yay!! I'm so excited!!!


 I truly don't know how I survived before stumbling on MUT...makeup sisters are AWESOME!! ;-)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

I promise one day I'm going to learn how to use the quotes properly!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I truly don't know how I survived before stumbling on MUT...makeup sisters are AWESOME!! ;-)


Agreed!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 16, 2013)

> For those of you that emailed Glossybox regarding the AmorePacific item last month, did you ever receive your replacement item? Just curious. EDIT: Oops nevermind, I see this is being discussed in the May thread. Just ignore my post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep I got some matrix exquisite oil (4 samples) and touch de sol


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 16, 2013)

As disappointed I am about not getting the polish now, I guess I'm just hoping I get my box before the middle of July. I'm moving then and while my box will just end up being sent to my mom's house, I'm moving a few states away and won't be able to get to it unless my mom ships it to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 16, 2013)

> As disappointed I am about not getting the polish now, I guess I'm just hoping I get my box before the middle of July. I'm moving then and while my box will just end up being sent to my mom's house, I'm moving a few states away and won't be able to get to it unless my mom ships it to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, no! I'm definitely sending positive vibes up that we ALL get our boxes before mid-July!!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As disappointed I am about not getting the polish now, I guess I'm just hoping I get my box before the middle of July. I'm moving then and while my box will just end up being sent to my mom's house, I'm moving a few states away and won't be able to get to it unless my mom ships it to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hope GB ships on time!


----------



## annifer (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got this email from Glossybox.


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just saw this email. I guess we can expect a slight shipping delay.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 17, 2013)

> Just got this email from Glossybox.


 Are they the only ones not aware there's a "slight" delay in shipping every month???!! Ugh...Come on, Glossybox!


----------



## annifer (Jun 17, 2013)

> Are they the only ones not aware there's a "slight" delay in shipping every month???!! Ugh...Come on, Glossybox!


 Apparently. We will probably get this right before we get the July box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey, at least they sent out a notice! Baby steps...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angnash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use regular polish - and thanks to Glossybox (giving credit where it's due), I am now a huge fan of some other brands, including Zoya (I already loved OPI, but really didn't care much for the color I got in the Man Repeller box).  And I will do business with Bondi directly - I like the fact that the polish is "five-free," and that their net profits support charitable causes - that resonates with me.  They also have amazing customer service... and I know that because every time I log into the site, someone prompts me to chat - just in case I have questions.  And it's a real person, who tells you their name, and puts smiley faces at the ends of the sentences - and offers to help you find things.  So, I'll seek them out and direct purchase.
> ...


 Exactly for the reason of it being 5 free I was excited to try it. I was ready to cancel my subscription the end of May but when the polish news came out I got so excited about it that I kept the subscription. When I read Bondi's statement regarding their curtomer service and their focus on customers it almost seemed to me like they were mocking GB. However when I constinued reading and them praising GB, it made me feel as if the specially created nail polish might have been a polish they do not want to have to justify.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 17, 2013)

So if I cancel my subscription now, will they still send me the June box or will I get a refund? I would still rather get the June box, I just don't want to sign up for another month after this.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 17, 2013)

You will still get a June box. You would have to pry a refund out of Glossybox's cold dead hands! Once they have your money, they aren't keen on giving it back no matter what happens. I'm not getting my hopes up for delivery in June. I think I'll expect August and anything before will be a surprise.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That brought up something I remembered. When I took the survey for May Glossybox. They asked questions about whether if I'd be interested in getting make up and Skincare from Glossybox brand; not other brands? Now that I wonder if it caused issues with Bondi/Shaw?


 It's possible, maybe they wanted to co-brand the way that OPI and Sephora does?  

Personally I didn't sign up to try unestablished brands and I feel that it's a little bit of a conflict of interst at this stage of the game, so I always say no.  They can do what BB did with Selma's brand and see how it's received before mass-mailing it out to everyone.

The other interesting thing is, since GB is a franchise and not a chain, any created GB product could just be the local US project, with limited liability and responsibility.  Which I wouldn't put too much stock on since their examples of negotiations with existing premium brands have been such a quagmire with product changes at the 11th hours, it gives rise to questions on how they would negotiate with their supply chain...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You will still get a June box. You would have to pry a refund out of Glossybox's cold dead hands! Once they have your money, they aren't keen on giving it back no matter what happens.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up for delivery in June. I think I'll expect August and anything before will be a surprise.


 Come on August



!!  That's funny August...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That brought up something I remembered. When I took the survey for May Glossybox. They asked questions about whether if I'd be interested in getting make up and Skincare from Glossybox brand; not other brands? Now that I wonder if it caused issues with Bondi/Shaw?


 There have been GB branded items included in the boxes before. Kryolan made a lipstick called "Glossy Pink" that was sent out in the September 2012 boxes. I've seen GB blush in international boxes.

As for speculation on the Bondi/Shaw fallout, I'm suspecting there was a disagreement over royalties. Since the Bondi polishes had Shaw's illustration and signature branded on the bottle, I could see her asking and expecting for partial net proceeds from the sale.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently. We will probably get this right before we get the July box.


 *laughs* Probably. I just hope they don't decide to send out all of the extra Essie and Zoya they seem to have right now.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There have been GB branded items included in the boxes before. Kryolan made a lipstick called "Glossy Pink" that was sent out in the September 2012 boxes. I've seen GB blush in international boxes.


 We got the blush in the US boxes, too, and it's just as amazing as the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We got the blush in the US boxes, too, and it's just as amazing as the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really liked both those products!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 17, 2013)

GB just sent me a code for 15% off my next subscription....trying to draw me back in. It's TREAT15 for anyone interested and expires on June 19. I'm not sure if I want to take advantage of it. Her artwork looks cute but IDK if that's enough for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 17, 2013)

From the CEO and Founder of Bondi - but before you read this, I'd just like to point something out that should be clearly stated and appreciated...that he PERSONALLY went out of his way to clarify this matter and uphold the name of his company. How often do you see a company (or a company's CEO for that matter) do that? This speaks highly of him, of what he stands for (both personally and on a business standpoint) and of what he wants Bondi to be all about. Now I don't know about you, but I am now even more disappointed that Bondi's polishes won't be included in this collab. So it does seem that the issue here was just a business snafu (albeit on Dallas Shaw's side, or her attorney I suppose you could say!). Enjoy the read and be in AWE of the rare quality called Honesty LOL Hi there, I thought I'd jump in on this post to clarify a few points as between some blog posts and conversations on Makeuptalk.com there seems to be confusion on what was actually said. Bondi New York has been involved with this collaboration since March of this year. The original concept was to provide Glossy Box subscribers with a polish from our existing Spring/Summer 2013 collection. This idea then evolved into Dallas Shaw curating a collection of six colors. It has always been our intention to make the collection available for purchase for customers who do not subscribe to Glossy Box and also to those Glossy Box subscribers that may wish to complete their collection. Unfortunately, on Friday we received communication from Ms Shaws attorney informing us that we are not permitted to sell the polish. This twist coupled with other difficulties that occurred through the collaboration lead me to withdrawing from this months box. My team and I realize this is a serious disappointment for many and it is not a decision we took lightly. As a start up company we could not allow a $50,000 investment go out the door when terms were being changed at such a late stage. I stand by my statement in which I feel Glossy Box is a great company and from time to time difficulties come up in business which cause situations like this. The comments made in a string on Facebook were thanking the blogger for raising awareness of the difficulties surrounding this partnership. As the blogger has gone on to clarify, the comments relating to Glossy Box were her own and relate to her experiences with the business. I hope this helps to clarify what has occurred and I trust that Glossy Box will make its subscribers aware at some point this week. My team and I are available via the Live Chat on our website, our email, Facebook fan page and Twitter to answer any questions or concerns. Thanks Richard


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We got the blush in the US boxes, too, and it's just as amazing as the lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I gave the blush to my sister, I store the lipstick upside down so I can see the color and name, went to swatch it the other day to compare to an old lipstick I was getting ready to toss and the entire stick fell out of the packaging.  I just stuck it back in there and will move it to a safer container later.  Good color/product, packaging not to much.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the CEO and Founder of Bondi -
> 
> but before you read this, I'd just like to point something out that should be clearly stated and appreciated...that he PERSONALLY went out of his way to clarify this matter and uphold the name of his company. How often do you see a company (or a company's CEO for that matter) do that? This speaks highly of him, of what he stands for (both personally and on a business standpoint) and of what he wants Bondi to be all about. Now I don't know about you, but I am now even more disappointed that Bondi's polishes won't be included in this collab. So it does seem that the issue here was just a business snafu (albeit on Dallas Shaw's side, or her attorney I suppose you could say!).
> ...


 I appreciate the clarification directly from Bondi!

I figured the problem had to start with Dallas Shaw.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There have been GB branded items included in the boxes before. Kryolan made a lipstick called "Glossy Pink" that was sent out in the September 2012 boxes. I've seen GB blush in international boxes.
> ...


 Some of us US subscribers got the GLossybox blush, too...it was by Kryolan, like the lipstick (and I still have and love both of them!) *Edit* Ah, I see someone beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I decided not to sign back up to get this month's box...I was curious about the Bondi, but now I think I'll just try some of the Bondi polish directly from them instead of messing with Glossybox and its myriad of issues again!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of us US subscribers got the GLossybox blush, too...it was by Kryolan, like the lipstick (and I still have and love both of them!) *Edit* Ah, I see someone beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I decided not to sign back up to get this month's box...I was curious about the Bondi, but now I think I'll just try some of the Bondi polish directly from them instead of messing with Glossybox and its myriad of issues again!


 I'm thinking about picking up a few of their polishes too, especially after reading CEO's letter.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 17, 2013)

> From the CEO and Founder of Bondi - What a stand-up guy... to ME, it speaks volumes that Bondi was the first of all parties involved to address the situation... but before you read this, I'd just like to point something out that should be clearly stated and appreciated...that he PERSONALLY went out of his way to clarify this matter and uphold the name of his company. How often do you see a company (or a company's CEO for that matter) do that? This speaks highly of him, of what he stands for (both personally and on a business standpoint) and of what he wants Bondi to be all about. Now I don't know about you, but I am now even more disappointed that Bondi's polishes won't be included in this collab. So it does seem that the issue here was just a business snafu (albeit on Dallas Shaw's side, or her attorney I suppose you could say!). Enjoy the read and be in AWE of the rare quality called Honesty LOL Hi there, I thought I'd jump in on this post to clarify a few points as between some blog posts and conversations on Makeuptalk.com there seems to be confusion on what was actually said. Bondi New York has been involved with this collaboration since March of this year. The original concept was to provide Glossy Box subscribers with a polish from our existing Spring/Summer 2013 collection. This idea then evolved into Dallas Shaw curating a collection of six colors. It has always been our intention to make the collection available for purchase for customers who do not subscribe to Glossy Box and also to those Glossy Box subscribers that may wish to complete their collection. Unfortunately, on Friday we received communication from Ms Shaws attorney informing us that we are not permitted to sell the polish. This twist coupled with other difficulties that occurred through the collaboration lead me to withdrawing from this months box. My team and I realize this is a serious disappointment for many and it is not a decision we took lightly. As a start up company we could not allow a $50,000 investment go out the door when terms were being changed at such a late stage. I stand by my statement in which I feel Glossy Box is a great company and from time to time difficulties come up in business which cause situations like this. The comments made in a string on Facebook were thanking the blogger for raising awareness of the difficulties surrounding this partnership. As the blogger has gone on to clarify, the comments relating to Glossy Box were her own and relate to her experiences with the business. I hope this helps to clarify what has occurred and I trust that Glossy Box will make its subscribers aware at some point this week. My team and I are available via the Live Chat on our website, our email, Facebook fan page and Twitter to answer any questions or concerns. Thanks Richard


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 17, 2013)

> I'm thinking about picking up a few of their polishes too, especially after reading CEO's letter.


 Ditto; the power and art of Social media and our wonderful moderator, CheshireCookie ðŸ˜‰ðŸ‘. I saw a couple of their polishes and I am tempting to buy their cute pastel and bright colors like mint green and something. Gosh it was late at night I was nearly falling asleep as my memory is still foggy.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the CEO and Founder of Bondi -
> 
> but before you read this, I'd just like to point something out that should be clearly stated and appreciated...that he PERSONALLY went out of his way to clarify this matter and uphold the name of his company. How often do you see a company (or a company's CEO for that matter) do that? This speaks highly of him, of what he stands for (both personally and on a business standpoint) and of what he wants Bondi to be all about. Now I don't know about you, but I am now even more disappointed that Bondi's polishes won't be included in this collab. So it does seem that the issue here was just a business snafu (albeit on Dallas Shaw's side, or her attorney I suppose you could say!).
> ...


 Thanks for posting this, I do have a bit of admiration to Richard for pulling out and sticking to his guns.  

I had an idea that in most cases the samples were supplied to the beauty subs free of charge but hand't realized how big a budget that entails.  $50,000 is not a small number for a start-up, often the founders will not pay themselves for the first couple of years and that amount is 6 months of salary for someone at the calibre of starting up a company.

That's what Boni was investing the $50,000 in inventory, but not to mention the behind the hours time it took to forumlate and come up with the colors for Shae to pick or curate.  I'd call that investment at $50,000+ to bring awareness to his brand to his consumers.

For Miss Shaw, she might be a brilliant graphic design artist but I would tend to think the the time she put in on this project might not have translated to $50,000+.  Just speculations...  I'd sure like to hear something from Miss. Shaw on her social media, as I'm sure she had very good reasons from her position as well.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You will still get a June box. You would have to pry a refund out of Glossybox's cold dead hands! Once they have your money, they aren't keen on giving it back no matter what happens.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the CEO and Founder of Bondi -
> 
> but before you read this, I'd just like to point something out that should be clearly stated and appreciated...that he PERSONALLY went out of his way to clarify this matter and uphold the name of his company. How often do you see a company (or a company's CEO for that matter) do that? This speaks highly of him, of what he stands for (both personally and on a business standpoint) and of what he wants Bondi to be all about. Now I don't know about you, but I am now even more disappointed that Bondi's polishes won't be included in this collab. So it does seem that the issue here was just a business snafu (albeit on Dallas Shaw's side, or her attorney I suppose you could say!).
> ...


 I appreciate the clarification and the personal attention given by the CEO. I look forward to trying Bondi products in the future.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this, I do have a bit of admiration to Richard for pulling out and sticking to his guns.
> ...


I'd like to hear from her as well....we've heard from Bondi, we've even heard (from a small short email, but heard nonetheless lol) from Glossybox...but not a peep from Dallas Shaw, am I right? Everyone must have their reasons, but I'd think it'd just be good sense to explain.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd like to hear from her as well....we've heard from Bondi, we've even heard (from a small short email, but heard nonetheless lol) from Glossybox...but not a peep from Dallas Shaw, am I right? Everyone must have their reasons, but I'd think it'd just be good sense to explain.


 I agree. Right now, she's not looking too good in all of this. Last minute changes per her directions that will now further delay shipping of a box she agreed to collaborate on? Not professional...


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 17, 2013)

Really disappointed in not receiving a Bondi polish. That's the only reason I stayed subbed this month. :/


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 17, 2013)

I just want the polish and my box to arrive during the same month I'm billed, I could care less about Dallas shaw.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 17, 2013)

This is making it a little easier to cancel. I am really kind of sad of what has been happening with the box. I remember how excited I was to get this box when it first came out, but it just isn't as fun anymore. They do have some nice products pop up, but the more I think about the fact that the cost of the box will usually almost buy me whatever full size item it comes with I think I can walk away this month and just sign back up if the spoilers seem to make the box seem worth it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just want the polish and my box to arrive during the same month I'm billed, I could care less about Dallas shaw.


 I sorta agree, it seems a pity that a product got canceled by a 'sponsor' over a 'theme talent's' legal demands.  

Specifically because this isn't a sub to introduce art work.  Which I've seen too, you can sub to receive 5 to 6 pieces of work made by artists, little boxes, cards, plaques and labels.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm with ya' all- I care about bondi &amp; GB- I'm over Dallas shaw at this point. I feel bad for Bondi &amp; I'm going to support them &amp; purchase their products


----------



## annifer (Jun 17, 2013)

> I just want the polish and my box to arrive during the same month I'm billed, I could care less about Dallas shaw.


 I don't care about her either. Before this, I didn't even know who she was.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Really disappointed in not receiving a Bondi polish. That's the only reason I stayed subbed this month. :/


 Same here. Definitely pulling the plug after I get enough points for a free box (sooo close here).

I respect Bondi's decision to pull out of the collab and I'll have to buy some polish from them in the future.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd never heard of Dallas Shaw before, and now I wish I never had. I still look forward to getting the pretty box though. 

I hope Bondi does some sort of discount on the collection when it's released; some of the colours are really pretty, and I'd still like to try them.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't mean to misalign Ms. Shaw, I just thought it was a pity and things seem to have spun out of intent.  

I imagine as another poster had mentioned, Ms Shaw's design was probably on the Bondi collection promised to GB and she likely (this is all hypothetical) asked for royalty for the nail polish that might be sold from her 'curation' but was turned down by Bondi or the % agreement could not be reached so her lawyer shot from the hips.


----------



## mhammill (Jun 17, 2013)

Perhaps they could not reach a mutually beneficial agreement and those things happen, but Glossybox should NEVER have agreed to this collaboration between Ms Shaw and Bondi New York much less announced it BEFORE those agreements were hammered out.  This is still in my opinion squarely in the lap of Glossybox's team.  These details should have been ironed out before this box was announced.  God forbid soimeone actually thinks ahead.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps they could not reach a mutually beneficial agreement and those things happen, but Glossybox should NEVER have agreed to this collaboration between Ms Shaw and Bondi New York much less announced it BEFORE those agreements were hammered out.  This is still in my opinion squarely in the lap of Glossybox's team.  These details should have been ironed out before this box was announced.  God forbid soimeone actually thinks ahead.


 I agree, this is GB's project.  

I don't know if GB was invovlved or in the know for the final rounds of the Shaw-Bondi communiqe, but GB needs to put in some disclosure in the future that all communications betwen invovlved parties in a collaboration needs to be transparent and changes in the agreement needs to be 'signed-off' by GB before it is dispatched to the other party, because it directly effects GB's deliverables.

In this case, no Bondi will be delivered...


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps they could not reach a mutually beneficial agreement and those things happen, but Glossybox should NEVER have agreed to this collaboration between Ms Shaw and Bondi New York much less announced it BEFORE those agreements were hammered out.  This is still in my opinion squarely in the lap of Glossybox's team.  These details should have been ironed out before this box was announced.  God forbid soimeone actually thinks ahead.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 17, 2013)

> I don't mean to misalign Ms. Shaw, I just thought it was a pity and things seem to have spun out of intent. Â  I imagine as another poster had mentioned, Ms Shaw's design was probably on the Bondi collection promised to GB and she likely (this is all hypothetical) asked for royalty for the nail polish that might be sold from her 'curation' but was turned down by Bondi or the % agreement could not be reached so her lawyer shot from the hips. Â


 From what I gather, it was a done deal then Shaw's attorney recently changed their stance and informed Bondi that they would not be allowed to sell the picked polishes on their website. That along with a logistics/shipping issue between Bondi and Glossybox. According to Bondi, Glossybox was being difficult in regards to the time/day for Bondi's shipment and refused to come to an agreement...which makes me laugh cause um...isn't Glossybox the box that is NEVER on time?! lol


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the CEO and Founder of Bondi -
> 
> but before you read this, I'd just like to point something out that should be clearly stated and appreciated...that he PERSONALLY went out of his way to clarify this matter and uphold the name of his company. How often do you see a company (or a company's CEO for that matter) do that? This speaks highly of him, of what he stands for (both personally and on a business standpoint) and of what he wants Bondi to be all about. Now I don't know about you, but I am now even more disappointed that Bondi's polishes won't be included in this collab. So it does seem that the issue here was just a business snafu (albeit on Dallas Shaw's side, or her attorney I suppose you could say!).
> ...


 Thanks for posting this! I think this is the most clarified reason.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm with ya' all- I care about bondi &amp; GB- I'm over Dallas shaw at this point. I feel bad for Bondi &amp; I'm going to support them &amp; purchase their products


 I agree. I didn't even know who she was and now there is a lot of drama going on with her box, not a good first impression. I can't wait to buy a bondi polish. They did look pretty


----------



## melawnduh (Jun 17, 2013)

It looks like they kept the same teaser pic while deleting other teasers of the Bondi polish... seems like they're committed to still sending out a polish, right? I'm kinda irritated (with Dallas Shaw, not with GB or Bondi) as I was really looking forward to these polish colors and subbed for an extra box this month in large part because of the Bondi polish... bummer.


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 17, 2013)

> I agree, this is GB's project. Â  I don't know if GB was invovlved or in the know for the final rounds of the Shaw-Bondi communiqe, but GB needs to put in some disclosure in the future that all communications betwen invovlved parties in a collaboration needs to be transparent and changes in the agreement needs to be 'signed-off' by GB before it is dispatched to the other party, because it directly effects GB's deliverables. In this case, no Bondi will be delivered... Â Â :inwc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg the little smiley going down the toilet is hilarious! Haha!!!!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, if they kept the same shadow, it could also be Illamasqua polish. We know they were in our boxes in the past, so maybe they GB worked out a quick last-minute deal.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I gather, it was a done deal then Shaw's attorney recently changed their stance and informed Bondi that they would not be allowed to sell the picked polishes on their website. That along with a logistics/shipping issue between Bondi and Glossybox. According to Bondi, Glossybox was being difficult in regards to the time/day for Bondi's shipment and refused to come to an agreement...which makes me laugh cause um...isn't Glossybox the box that is NEVER on time?! lol


 That is really tongue in cheeck of GB to be stringent on timing and scheduling, eh?  Funny GB, funny...  

I see what you say about things being a 'done deal' but what has my mind going in several different directions is that there's usually a cause and reaction thing in an ultimatum issue... what precipitated before the abrupt position letter by Shaw's lawyer, although it was a done deal, maybe Shaw felt a little 'strong armed' into the agreement and thus her lawyer responded accordingly?  Okay maybe I've been watching too much NCIS...

But I really really would like the hear something from Ms. Shaw.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 18, 2013)

Without being privy to the full details and like CheshireCookie stated, the agreements were in place and everyone was on the same page until Shaw and co. changed their mind at an inopportune time. It happens in business quite frequently. We can blame GB (although I think the blame rests squarely on Shaw), but the fact of the matter is GB is doing what they can to deliver us a product albeit a slightly altered one. From their perspective, I can't imagine they wanted this to happen anymore than we did as the nail polish was one of the marquee items of this whole darn, much vaunted collaboration.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, if they kept the same shadow, it could also be Illamasqua polish. We know they were in our boxes in the past, so maybe they GB worked out a quick last-minute deal.


 That would be awesome! I love Illamasqua's polish.

Anyway I do agree that we will probably still be getting some type of polish. I'd really be happy with anything, even if it is OPI, Essie, Zoya, whatever.


----------



## annifer (Jun 18, 2013)

> That would be awesome! I love Illamasqua's polish. Anyway I do agree that we will probably still be getting some type of polish. I'd really be happy with anything, even if it is OPI, Essie, Zoya, whatever.


 I'm the same. I would still like a polish, no matter what the brand is.


----------



## dbella (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm glad I cancelled.  I hate that my box is being delayed though, since it's my birthday tomorrow and I was hoping to receive it by then. 

I liked the way Bondi handled the situation, so much so that I just went to their site and bought 3 polishes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad I cancelled.  I hate that my box is being delayed though, since it's my birthday tomorrow and I was hoping to receive it by then.
> 
> I liked the way Bondi handled the situation, so much so that I just went to their site and bought 3 polishes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Which ones? I'm trying to figure out which ones I should get.


----------



## dbella (Jun 18, 2013)

City Slicker, Starry Night and Teal Magnolia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

Oh, they have a chat feature that pops up and asks if you need help.  I told the girl that I was a Glossybox member and was there because I really wanted to try their polish and was disappointed it was canceled in this month's box, but I appreciated the professionalism of their response.  She thanked me profusely and said they were really sorry they were unable to avoid disappointing us.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> City Slicker, Starry Night and Teal Magnolia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, they have a chat feature that pops up and asks if you need help.  I told the girl that I was a Glossybox member and was there because I really wanted to try their polish and was disappointed it was canceled in this month's box, but I appreciated the professionalism of their response.  She thanked me profusely and said they were really sorry they were unable to avoid disappointing us.


Isn't that live chat impressive? I spoke to someone named Rachael and at first I wondered if it was a fancy bot, but nope, it was a real person that had actual information to very specific information I asked about! I bought Teal Magnolia too



and Strawberry Fields


----------



## OiiO (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Isn't that live chat impressive? I spoke to someone named Rachael and at first I wondered if it was a fancy bot, but nope, it was a real person that had actual information to very specific information I asked about! I bought Teal Magnolia too
> ...


 I've been eyeing Strawberry Fields, too. Such a gorgeous color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 18, 2013)

After canceling my Glossybox order and receiving a refund, I was persuaded by you ladies



 to purchase a couple of Bondi polishes. I opted for "Botanical Beauty" for myself (wow!) and "Tavern on the" for a friend. Thanks girls!!


----------



## dbella (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep, Rachael is who I spoke with too!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> City Slicker, Starry Night and Teal Magnolia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, they have a chat feature that pops up and asks if you need help.  I told the girl that I was a Glossybox member and was there because I really wanted to try their polish and was disappointed it was canceled in this month's box, but I appreciated the professionalism of their response.  She thanked me profusely and said they were really sorry they were unable to avoid disappointing us.


 Wow their live chat sounds awesome, love that!  I was eyeing Starry Night, it's super pretty


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe I'm just being greedy, but I think it would have been a good move and a nice gesture for Bondi to send out a discount code for Glossybox subscribers to use. I want to try their polish, but now I'll have to pay for it on top of the $21 for GB.. Probably not going to happen until next month when I cancel GB.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Without being privy to the full details and like CheshireCookie stated, the agreements were in place and everyone was on the same page until Shaw and co. changed their mind at an inopportune time. It happens in business quite frequently. We can blame GB (although I think the blame rests squarely on Shaw), but the fact of the matter is GB is doing what they can to deliver us a product albeit a slightly altered one. From their perspective, I can't imagine they wanted this to happen anymore than we did as the nail polish was one of the marquee items of this whole darn, much vaunted collaboration.


Exactly this!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 18, 2013)

I



> Maybe I'm just being greedy, but I think it would have been a good move and a nice gesture for Bondi to send out a discount code for Glossybox subscribers to use. I want to try their polish, but now I'll have to pay for it on top of the $21 for GB.. Probably not going to happen until next month when I cancel GB.Â  [/quote I totally agree....Regardless of where the fault lies, (which, I can't help but think there's many parts of the story we'll never be privy to, and that's ok), I do think it would've been an awesome gesture on their part to float a discount our way...I was just looking longingly at their web site, but there's NO way I can swing it until at least next month...really bummed about this entire situation..


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if I cancel my subscription now, will they still send me the June box or will I get a refund? I would still rather get the June box, I just don't want to sign up for another month after this.





> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You will still get a June box. You would have to pry a refund out of Glossybox's cold dead hands! Once they have your money, they aren't keen on giving it back no matter what happens.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up for delivery in June. I think I'll expect August and anything before will be a surprise.


 I'm in the same boat. I subscribed to Glossybox for their first 2 boxes, I think, and dropped them when they started sending out different boxes to everyone out of fears they would become like Birchbox. I re-subbed for this box because of the previews and everyone would be getting the same thing. However, I planned on unsubbing after getting this box. My big concern is that I signed up to get the free model co. eyeshadow with the code and I want to get that along with my June box. Is Glossybox good at honoring their codes, whether you unsub before you get the freebie or not? Also, my account says the June box is 'pending' so is it a concern that under those circumstances I will not get the June box? I don't care so much about the Bondi. To be honest, I didn't care for any of the colors except the pink one which I liked a little bit. Mostly, I just thought the bottle itself was cute and you could see the design best against the light pink background. I may not have actually used it anyway.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There have been GB branded items included in the boxes before. Kryolan made a lipstick called "Glossy Pink" that was sent out in the September 2012 boxes. I've seen GB blush in international boxes.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the CEO and Founder of Bondi -
> 
> but before you read this, I'd just like to point something out that should be clearly stated and appreciated...that he PERSONALLY went out of his way to clarify this matter and uphold the name of his company. How often do you see a company (or a company's CEO for that matter) do that? This speaks highly of him, of what he stands for (both personally and on a business standpoint) and of what he wants Bondi to be all about. Now I don't know about you, but I am now even more disappointed that Bondi's polishes won't be included in this collab. So it does seem that the issue here was just a business snafu (albeit on Dallas Shaw's side, or her attorney I suppose you could say!).
> ...


 I don't necessarily think Richard's letter precludes a valid disagreement with Shaw over royalties. I won't go so far as to say I'm on her side, but I will say I don't think his letter really explains things. I doubt we'll ever know what really happened. I just find it strange Richard tries to make it sound like someone objected to the polishes being sold without mentioning any reason for their objections. People don't object to things like this without a reason, IMHO. And I bet he is driving his own attorney crazy! Sending out letters like this when I'm betting there is ongoing litigation on the matter is not a good idea. I understand him wanting to defend his company, but even so, I'd just let the lawyers handle things.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I gather, it was a done deal then Shaw's attorney recently changed their stance and informed Bondi that they would not be allowed to sell the picked polishes on their website. That along with a logistics/shipping issue between Bondi and Glossybox. According to Bondi, Glossybox was being difficult in regards to the time/day for Bondi's shipment and refused to come to an agreement...which makes me laugh cause um...isn't Glossybox the box that is NEVER on time?! lol


 Hmm...Interesting. But I still want to know why? Seems like there still has to be a reason? Though, I agree that the way you state it makes it sound like Shaw is more at fault after all. I mean, if no one thought to address the money from future sales but she *knew* about Bondi's plans to sell the colors later on, that is a big difference from her finding out about the sales after they thought they'd reached a conclusion. That would be what I'd want to know. But I doubt we will ever know what really happened. It is going to be a big blow to Glossybox, that's for sure. I got the impression they were trying to use this curated box to increase sales and yet it is far more likely to increase cancellations instead.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be awesome! I love Illamasqua's polish.
> 
> Anyway I do agree that we will probably still be getting some type of polish. I'd really be happy with anything, even if it is OPI, Essie, Zoya, whatever.


 I've never tried anything from Illamasqua. I have heard of them though. Never heard of Bondi until this box. So for me, I'd actually rather have the Illamasqua polish anyway, assuming the colors are good.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't necessarily think Richard's letter precludes a valid disagreement with Shaw over royalties. I won't go so far as to say I'm on her side, but I will say I don't think his letter really explains things. I doubt we'll ever know what really happened. I just find it strange Richard tries to make it sound like someone objected to the polishes being sold without mentioning any reason for their objections. People don't object to things like this without a reason, IMHO. And I bet he is driving his own attorney crazy! Sending out letters like this when I'm betting there is ongoing litigation on the matter is not a good idea. I understand him wanting to defend his company, but even so, I'd just let the lawyers handle things.


Well, also keep in mind this letter written by him personally to me in regards to some concerns I had. This wasn't a general letter to the public, he also has a public statement on Bondi's website/blog. I also asked him other questions that he answered which leads me to my information. I definitely don't know all the details, and I'm sure there's a business aspect that keeps him from sharing every single thing, but he DOES value honesty and he was straight forward with me. I also really appreciate that he HAS come forward to apologize to Glossybox subscribers unlike Glossybox (until that one email) and....like we've said....where is Dallas Shaw??? lol Hope this helps clarify a bit


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I subscribed to Glossybox for their first 2 boxes, I think, and dropped them when they started sending out different boxes to everyone out of fears they would become like Birchbox. I re-subbed for this box because of the previews and everyone would be getting the same thing. However, I planned on unsubbing after getting this box. My big concern is that I signed up to get the free model co. eyeshadow with the code and I want to get that along with my June box. Is Glossybox good at honoring their codes, whether you unsub before you get the freebie or not? Also, my account says the June box is 'pending' so is it a concern that under those circumstances I will not get the June box? I don't care so much about the Bondi. To be honest, I didn't care for any of the colors except the pink one which I liked a little bit. Mostly, I just thought the bottle itself was cute and you could see the design best against the light pink background. I may not have actually used it anyway.


 From my personal experience, I was supposed to get a free model co. lipgloss once and they forgot to include it. When I emailed Glossybox about it, I was mailed one within about a week.

Also, I think it's normal for your June box to still say "pending" since they haven't started shipping out boxes.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> Well, also keep in mind this letter written by him personally to me in regards to some concerns I had. This wasn't a general letter to the public, he also has a public statement on Bondi's website/blog. I also asked him other questions that he answered which leads me to my information. I definitely don't know all the details, and I'm sure there's a business aspect that keeps him from sharing every single thing, but he DOES value honesty and he was straight forward with me. I also really appreciate that he HAS come forward to apologize to Glossybox subscribers unlike Glossybox (until that one email) and....like we've said....where is Dallas Shaw??? lol Hope this helps clarify a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmm...where IS Dallas Shaw?? Pouting in a corner somewhere?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Hmm...where IS Dallas Shaw?? Pouting in a corner somewhere?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha, I don't want to be the one to contact her via twitter. Anyone?


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 19, 2013)

I just looked at her blog http://dillydallas.blogspot.com/

I guess she's ignoring the whole situation


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm over the drama surrounding this box.






I know it's probably a scramble to replace a product that fits the theme.  I'm just a bummed as anyone to not get the polish we thought we were getting, but I'd be happy with just about any other polish brand they've worked with in the past.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 19, 2013)

> I just looked at her blogÂ http://dillydallas.blogspot.com/ I guess she's ignoring the whole situationÂ


 Now according to her site, we know exactly what we are gonna get in glossybox! I'm on iPad so I can't do spoiler box here.


----------



## page5 (Jun 19, 2013)

Her blog post had this note about the polish change:

I would like to share a small change in the collaboration with my followers, fans and friends. 
When the  nail company we originally planned to include defaulted on their plan to provide the polish, we decided to replace  it with a different product on my love list (one that has also been personally chosen by me and which I feel confident that youâ€™ll enjoy).
 
 
I apologize for any confusion this caused subscribers and I thank you for the amazing faith you always placed in me and my brand.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Her blog post had this note about the polish change:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> Now according to her site, we know exactly what we are gonna get in glossybox! I'm on iPad so I can't do spoiler box here.


 Woah! All the box contents are listed!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2013)

> So not even an apology... I wasn't aware she had a brand, but at least now I know what to avoid.Â


 I think in this particular instance, *she* is the brand.


----------



## dbella (Jun 19, 2013)

I imagine she tried to tell Bondi they couldn't sell her "branded" polish on their website or something like that.  And they probably felt they had a right to do that.  After all, it might have her illustration on it (for which she certainly should be compensated) but they are the ones who created the color and they are the nail polish company, not her, so of course they'd want to be able to sell it.  It's not like she sells her own line of products.  The whole situation is unfortunate.  After looking at her blog and website, she seems like she's pretty enamored of herself and that turned me off big time.
 

Having now seen what's in the box in its entirety, I'm not sorry this is my last box.  There's nothing in it I'm excited about.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 19, 2013)

I saw the box contents. Bondi or no Bondi, it looks good to me. I'm excited to get it!


----------



## page5 (Jun 19, 2013)

Polish switch aside, it looks like a fantastic box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I imagine she tried to tell Bondi they couldn't sell her "branded" polish on their website or something like that.  And they probably felt they had a right to do that.  After all, it might have her illustration on it (for which she certainly should be compensated) but they are the ones who created the color and they are the nail polish company, not her, so of course they'd want to be able to sell it.  It's not like she sells her own line of products.  The whole situation is unfortunate.  After looking at her blog and website, she seems like she's pretty enamored of herself and that turned me off big time.
> 
> Having now seen what's in the box in its entirety, I'm not sorry this is my last box.  There's nothing in it I'm excited about.


 To be fair, I find all personal blogs to be self aggrandizing in varying degrees.

And while I don't appreciate the timing of the objection over the polishes being sold (again, assuming that this was actually the case), I'm wondering if Bondi was willing to compensate her for the use of her signature and illustration on the bottles. If they weren't and so much as balked at the suggestion, then I do see where she's coming from.


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's what's coming in the box including the replacement polish brand:


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not really looking forward to it much anymore, to be completely honest there just isn't anything that I really want. Add that to the drama and I'm just kinda meh.

The polish will be ok as long as we all don't get orange. I'm getting a similar oil product in a different box this month. Everything else is just meh.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, also keep in mind this letter written by him personally to me in regards to some concerns I had. This wasn't a general letter to the public, he also has a public statement on Bondi's website/blog. I also asked him other questions that he answered which leads me to my information. I definitely don't know all the details, and I'm sure there's a business aspect that keeps him from sharing every single thing, but he DOES value honesty and he was straight forward with me. I also really appreciate that he HAS come forward to apologize to Glossybox subscribers unlike Glossybox (until that one email) and....like we've said....where is Dallas Shaw??? lol Hope this helps clarify a bit


 Oh I know. But it is the very fact he can't tell you everything that makes me view the letter with suspicion, if that makes sense. I'm sure he cleared his official statement from Bondi with his legal team. I wonder if he cleared this letter with his lawyer too. Going to law school myself has made me more suspicious than most people, lol! I think more about the things behind the scenes which could be going on. And as for Dallas Shaw, maybe her attorney is just more cautious and has told her not to say anything, you know. So we are thinking her silence makes her look bad, but it could just be caution and not guilt.

Not that this really matters. I'm just a bit nosy, I suppose. I don't wish either party bad luck. I just want my Glossy box so I can cancel for July already! Arrrggghhhh!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 19, 2013)

I received something from the replacement brand in a Yuzen box and really liked it. It's a nice replacement, though I'd rather have gotten Bondi as I haven't tried them before. The other items look interesting; I think it will be a lovely box in the end, and I look forward to getting it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To be fair, I find all personal blogs to be self aggrandizing in varying degrees.

And while I don't appreciate the timing of the objection over the polishes being sold (again, assuming that this was actually the case), I'm wondering if Bondi was willing to compensate her for the use of her signature and illustration on the bottles. If they weren't and so much as balked at the suggestion, then I do see where she's coming from.
Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So not even an apology... I wasn't aware she had a brand, but at least now I know what to avoid. 

I agree with many people's take on Shaw's dispositioin.  

Without further information, from a busiess perfective Bondi's investing $50,000 of products and I personally don't believe that her *curation hours, branding cache and projected loyalty fees* matches Bondi's investment.  





 The fallout for her brand is bad.  Even if Bondi refused any loyalty, the exposure that the "Shaw" brand would have received through Bondi's broader distribution channel would have been invaluable for Ms. Shaw and her brand, because at this point the Bondi brand is stronger then the Shaw brand, IMHO.  Again, without addition information on the public's part, I think her lawyer had to make a tough call in support of Shaw's presumed "branding cache" and it came back unfavorably.

For me its a valuable lesson in Marketing 101  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...





 

I am still excited for the box(es) though!!



     But please, please no orange, me no creamsicle...


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 19, 2013)

i will actually use everything in the box so im really pleased with it - to me it looks great even with the switch. i dont own a polish from that company but i know its a good one. hoping the boxes get sent out at least next week!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for the box now that we see what's in it. I think the fallout over the Bondi polish is unfortunate, but I'm not going to blame anyone for that. In situations like this it's usually "your version, my version, and the truth falls somewhere in the middle." The illustration is way cute and I'm excited to try everything! Sounds like a win for me!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 19, 2013)

I like the spoiler. It looks good to me! I wonder if there are variations?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty excited for the box now that we see what's in it. I think the fallout over the Bondi polish is unfortunate, but I'm not going to blame anyone for that. In situations like this it's usually "your version, my version, and the truth falls somewhere in the middle."
I like your optimism, don't have a whole lot today, applying for jobs is stressful...  Could I borrow a cup of that?



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the spoiler. It looks good to me! I wonder if there are variations?


 Oh golly-mosses I really hope so!


----------



## page5 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the spoiler. It looks good to me! I wonder if there are variations?


 From the spoiler pic it appears that

the hair item will vary and the polish color and the lip color.


----------



## sldb (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm pretty excited for the box now that we see what's in it. I think the fallout over the Bondi polish is unfortunate, but I'm not going to blame anyone for that. In situations like this it's usually "your version, my version, and the truth falls somewhere in the middle."


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> I like the spoiler. It looks good to me! I wonder if there are variations? I KNOW!! It's killing me!!! I want to know if there are variations, too!!! Â


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the spoiler. It looks good to me! I wonder if there are variations?


 From what I gathered, there will be variations of the 

shampoo (based on the hair type), nail polish colors, and the shade of tarte lipstick.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the nature of business, no? Not all investments are good investments and no one should go into business thinking their losses can be recouped.
> ...







 




 
Nice come back!  Yeah, I'm going to eat my words now with a nice dousing of maple syrup, just read the following...  

Launched in 2013, Bondi New York is a collection of twenty fashion forward colors that are five free (formaldehyde, formaldehyde resin, camphor, toluene and DBP). Based out of New York, our brand is American made with all of the net profits going to our non-profit foundation which supports a wide variety of charitable causes throughout the United States.

The Shaw brand has been around longer and she'd done illustrations and deigns for some of the industry most respected fashion house. 





 





 
I wonder who their non-profit foundation is?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> Actually, the Bondi vs. Shaw agreement is pretty surface-level. Regardless of who was being unreasonable between the two of them in negotiations, the fallout *is* on Glossybox's shoulders, and it should've been their responsibility to mediate the discussions in the first place. Not only is it hurting their brand because they promised something (highly touted) to their subscribers and are failing to deliver, but it's extremely harmful to their brand in the sense that they are setting a pattern for making it difficult for other brands to work with them. I highly doubt Bondi is going to work with them in another box, and I'm not sure Shaw will want to be associated with this afterwards because it has been damaging to her brand, since it has made her seem unreasonable and malicious. Brands are going to be wary now because they might have to worry about whether they'll come out with damage to their own brands. I mean it's easy to say it's not GB's fault because they are not directly party to the disagreement, but GB isÂ _their_Â brand andÂ _their_ customers, and they've had and continue to have a bad habit of pushing off responsibility. If the Bondi-GB collaboration has been in the works since March, and Shaw was introduced later,why didn't GB ask if there was any stipulation to them working together? I'm guessing the issue was Bondi using her illustrations for the bottle, which in terms of copyright and royalty could be a thing, but then why didn't GB ask Shaw, "Hey, would it be cool if they used your illustrations on their bottles? Do you require royalty for that?" If did a better job at anticipating problems, maybe they should've pushed one of the collaborations to next month. Or, you know, not have the Bondi polish bottles have her design printed in the first place.Â This is GB's project. Bondi-Shaw probably never would've interacted it it weren't for them. The Bondi-Shaw collaboration is a Bondi--&gt;GB&lt;--Shaw collaboration, and since GB brought them together, it was supposed to be GB's responsibility to make sure it went smoothly the entire time it was happening. Not trying to bum out anyone who's still getting the box 'cause it looks awesome, but geez, GB. Really needs to get it together.Â


 I totally agree


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 19, 2013)

It sounds to me that Bondi wanted to sell the polish shaw was designing  She was desigining it for glossybox not for bondi. Bondi was putting there polish in glossybox so people could get to know there brand with her art or without her art. If someone liked the polish they could go to the bondi website and buy the polish . I do not see why they needed her art work to sell polish after someone liked it in glossybox;. Seems like they had bad communication. Seems like glossybox didn't mediate well with them. Also sounds like Dallas Shaw ( never heard of her before this) has a very inflated image of herself. She is not so famous that if bondi did sell her polish with her design it would be good publicity  for her I feel. In anycase if bondi did include there polish it would be the same publicity for them with or without dallas shaws designs. I somewhat do not understand why they backed out. The replacement brand is a good brand though


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i will actually use everything in the box so im really pleased with it - to me it looks great even with the switch. i dont own a polish from that company but i know its a good one. hoping the boxes get sent out at least next week!


 Seriously! As soon as I get a shipping notice, I will probably cancel my account. I'm trying to hold off until then.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From my personal experience, I was supposed to get a free model co. lipgloss once and they forgot to include it. When I emailed Glossybox about it, I was mailed one within about a week.
> 
> Also, I think it's normal for your June box to still say "pending" since they haven't started shipping out boxes.


 Yeah, and if ever they are likely to forget to include an extra, it would be this month, right?! LOL That's another reason I'm hesitating about cancelling. If I have to contact customer service, I figure they'll be a whole lot nicer if I'm still subscribed. Thanks for letting me know about your gloss Elizabeth.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 19, 2013)

I feel like this was a failure of a colab box. Birchbox used to do good colab boxes and I like the Starboxes bc they actually have a MUA create a signature look with the products in the box. Maybe GB should've asked Dallas Shaw to contribute to the Glossy Mag, but her curating a box doesn't make sense to me she's not a MUA or a celebrity. She's not even popular enough to get GB more subscribers, she has less than 5,000 twitter followers. I'm sick of these bloggers and style gurus or whatever they call themselves with Kanye egos, just get over yourself.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 19, 2013)

Regardless of what we all _*think*_ happened.. What we _*know *_happened is that Dallas Shaw signed a contract to do X, and then at the 11th hour tried to renegotiate the terms of the contract, which made Bondi uncomfortable enough to need to remove themselves from the collaboration.  And rightfully so, IMO.  If someone started sounding like they were going to try to pull a weird last-minute switcheroo on me, I'd get out too. 

This was a Dallas Shaw and Glossybox failure.  You don't sign a contract and then later on decide you don't like it anymore.  

I'm over Glossybox. 2 months in and it's already too much drama for me, lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regardless of what we all _*think*_ happened.. What we _*know *_happened is that Dallas Shaw signed a contract to do X, and then at the 11th hour tried to renegotiate the terms of the contract, which made Bondi uncomfortable enough to need to remove themselves from the collaboration.  And rightfully so, IMO.  If someone started sounding like they were going to try to pull a weird last-minute switcheroo on me, I'd get out too.
> 
> ...


 I don't think we even know that for sure. I mean, if they forgot to agree on what the court would look at as a material term, they could find there never was a valid contract in the first place. Who knows? But yeah. Enough is enough. I just think they need to get the boxes ready and send them out. By the way, other than getting the first 2 boxes a year ago, this was my first month with GB in a long, long time. They are not making a good impression! And to see everyone basically suggest something happens to delay the boxes every single month. Not good at all...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am still excited for the box(es) though!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill6358 (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't really care about the drama, I have enough drama in my own life.  Just make a decent box, dammit.  





The box looks okayyy.  Lovin the Tarte, but that's all that's got my interest.  And I HATE it when subs only provide one shampoo or conditioner.  I want the whole experience!  Even if that means it comes in two foil packets, at least I would get the full effect.  It's really hard to tell if something works on your hair when you only have one, so you have to use it with one of your regular brands.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

I was really hoping for a sample option from Philip B that included Chocolate Milk...it doesn't look like that's going to be the case, though ;(


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was really hoping for a sample option from Philip B that included Chocolate Milk...it doesn't look like that's going to be the case, though ;(


Now that sounds like something awesome! I might have to check that out if I like the product they we are getting


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 19, 2013)

> Now that sounds like something awesome! I might have to check that out if I like the product they we are getting


 I know, right?! I'm already in love, and if I hadn't dropped $75 in the BB store this week, I totally would've ordered it today...but, alas...I must wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe we'll get lucky and GB will include a coupon for Philip B in our June boxes?!! A girl can dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regardless of what we all _*think*_ happened.. What we _*know *_happened is that Dallas Shaw signed a contract to do X, and then at the 11th hour tried to renegotiate the terms of the contract, which made Bondi uncomfortable enough to need to remove themselves from the collaboration.  And rightfully so, IMO.  If someone started sounding like they were going to try to pull a weird last-minute switcheroo on me, I'd get out too.
> 
> ...


We don't *know *anything for sure about their deal. What if Bondi signed a contract to let her create a polish color and then decided at the last minute to do a whole collection, then decided they wanted to sell that collection without those terms in the original contract? It sounds to me like this was all done kind of informally and kind of got out of hand.

I don't think it's fair to blame anyone over hearsay. I really don't care what happened, and it's between the parties involved. As long as I get a box with a comparable item (which I love Sparitual so I feel like we are) I'm happy.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We don't *know *anything for sure about their deal. What if Bondi signed a contract to let her create a polish color and then decided at the last minute to do a whole collection, then decided they wanted to sell that collection without those terms in the original contract? It sounds to me like this was all done kind of informally and kind of got out of hand.
> ...


I've been told that since March both Bondi and Dallas Shaw have been discussing her compensation for the collection that would be sold from Bondi but only recently her attorney came out with an outright rejection to them being sold from Bondi at all. She actually didn't create the polishes, from what I understand, only picked them. Glossybox and Dallas Shaw were both aware of the plans that Bondi was going to sell the collection way ahead of time. Not sure why she/her attorney/both/whateverlol suddenly changed his/her/their mind(s).

I do think this box is still going to be awesome though! High hopes, high hopes! lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been told that since March both Bondi and Dallas Shaw have been discussing her compensation for the collection that would be sold from Bondi but only recently her attorney came out with an outright rejection to them being sold from Bondi at all. She actually didn't create the polishes, from what I understand, only picked them. Glossybox and Dallas Shaw were both aware of the plans that Bondi was going to sell the collection way ahead of time. Not sure why she/her attorney/both/whateverlol suddenly changed his/her/their mind(s).
> ...






 I think so, it will be an awesome box! I've never had that brand nail polish before (not Bondi). I've seen it around but never had that.. Bring it on!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right?! I'm already in love, and if I hadn't dropped $75 in the BB store this week, I totally would've ordered it today...but, alas...I must wait
> 
> ...


 Hey they did it last month with Sebastian, they could do it again!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been told that since March both Bondi and Dallas Shaw have been discussing her compensation for the collection that would be sold from Bondi but only recently her attorney came out with an outright rejection to them being sold from Bondi at all. She actually didn't create the polishes, from what I understand, only picked them. Glossybox and Dallas Shaw were both aware of the plans that Bondi was going to sell the collection way ahead of time. Not sure why she/her attorney/both/whateverlol suddenly changed his/her/their mind(s).
> ...


 Yeah, curation... rather then creation.   Not knowing the inside scoop, but seeing the persona and brand identity represented on each of their respective sites... I think the Shaw team overstepped themselves and Glossybox should have been in there to referee.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, I've been playing chicken with this box and the discount codes (always holding out for something better!), but alas it doesn't look like any are active.  Tried GBGIFT, LOVE, and JUNE, and none were valid.  Anyone have any luck with anything else recently?  I'm still hoping they'll come up with something else to unload boxes this month, since due to the Bondi debacle and delay maybe they are selling less than usual.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> Ok, I've been playing chicken with this box and the discount codes (always holding out for something better!), but alas it doesn't look like any are active.Â  Tried GBGIFT, LOVE, and JUNE, and none were valid.Â  Anyone have any luck with anything else recently?Â  I'm still hoping they'll come up with something else to unload boxes this month, since due to the Bondi debacle and delay maybe they are selling less than usual. Â


 Oh, man! I used something with "15" in it just a couple of days ago on a second box (gift box), and I think the total came out to like $12.50? I know that's not much help-sorry! I would say, try JUNE15...I was having trouble with codes, too, that seem like they were working for everyone else but not for me...Good Luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been told that since March both Bondi and Dallas Shaw have been discussing her compensation for the collection that would be sold from Bondi but only recently her attorney came out with an outright rejection to them being sold from Bondi at all. She actually didn't create the polishes, from what I understand, only picked them. Glossybox and Dallas Shaw were both aware of the plans that Bondi was going to sell the collection way ahead of time. Not sure why she/her attorney/both/whateverlol suddenly changed his/her/their mind(s).
> ...


 Assuming you were told the truth, she sure is looking worse and worse then, isn't she? It still makes zero sense to me that she would object out of the blue with no real reason for it, but no matter. I was in it for the Tarte and perfume anyway. Everything else was going to be a bonus. And I've wanted to try Spa Ritual since I've seen them in Beauty Fix, but I've never picked them. So other than the delay, the box is going to be even better for me.

I just hope I get a good color of polish so I don't have to trade. I'm kind of burnt out on trading after Ipsy, lol! I didn't realize the Tarte lipstick color could vary. That makes me a tad nervous. I never saw any indication of that like I saw with them mentioning polish colors and the Philip hair product varying. That said, I think there's only 2 colors from Tarte--warm and cool--and while I'd prefer the cool, I've heard they are really sheer, so the warm is probably wearable anyway.


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 20, 2013)

So the special edition Glossybox is the Wedding Box. I just received the email. Due to be delivered by July 31st and its $40.


----------



## dotybird (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, man! I used something with "15" in it just a couple of days ago on a second box (gift box), and I think the total came out to like $12.50? I know that's not much help-sorry! I would say, try JUNE15...I was having trouble with codes, too, that seem like they were working for everyone else but not for me...Good Luck!


 It was "TREAT15" for 15% off but it expired yesterday.  You can still try and see if it still works.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 20, 2013)

I kinda wish they would stop putting out these special edition boxes (seems like they are doing it monthly!) and get their stuff together to make their monthly boxes run more smoothly. As far as the Dallas Shaw box, I am a little annoyed by her blog post. She is giving people a piece of her art that can't afford it through that drawing on the top of the Glossybox?! Really?!



> So the special edition Glossybox is the Wedding Box. I just received the email. Due to be delivered by July 31st and its $40.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Assuming you were told the truth, she sure is looking worse and worse then, isn't she? It still makes zero sense to me that she would object out of the blue with no real reason for it, but no matter. I was in it for the Tarte and perfume anyway. Everything else was going to be a bonus. And I've wanted to try Spa Ritual since I've seen them in Beauty Fix, but I've never picked them. So other than the delay, the box is going to be even better for me.
> 
> I just hope I get a good color of polish so I don't have to trade. I'm kind of burnt out on trading after Ipsy, lol! I didn't realize the Tarte lipstick color could vary. That makes me a tad nervous. I never saw any indication of that like I saw with them mentioning polish colors and the Philip hair product varying. That said, I think there's only 2 colors from Tarte--warm and cool--and while I'd prefer the cool, I've heard they are really sheer, so the warm is probably wearable anyway.


Yeah, I agree, it is very strange about her (her attorney) objecting. Essentially both Glossybox and Dallas Shaw knew when the collaboration between DS and Bondi began and throughout the curating that Bondi would be not only selling this collection on Bondi's website but it was also being pitched to a major department store. That proposal was actually shown to and approved by both GB and DS. Glossybox subscribers were actually going to get a discount to purchase the remaining 5 polishes that they did not receive in their box. DS and her attorney never gave any indication that there was an issue with that or with her compensation that she would receive for the collection being sold. Glossybox had no issue with Bondi selling it, as long as their logo was somewhere on it. The royalty payments for DS from Bondi had been brought up many times within the three months leading up to this event, and 3 weeks ago Bondi sent DS a finalized proposal to cement the deal, but then just last Friday DS (her attorney) contacted Bondi and said that they were not allowed to sell (both on website and in major department store) any polish that had her name or illustration on it.

*Bondi has been hearing from everyone here as well as other various sources that Glossybox subscribers would like a discount for Bondi to make up for all this mess, but they feel it wouldn't be right to capitalize or profit on what is an unfortunate withdrawal and occurrence. HOWEVER, they would like everyone to know that they DO have a promo going around right now from now till JUNE 30th. Use the code FREECLEAR for a free top coat! (Only 1 per order). You can, however, let them know via their live chat on their website that you're from MUT and you've come to say Hi! lol *





So we haven't yet verified if BOTH tarte shades are being sent out or just one? Correct? Has anyone heard about this yet?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree, it is very strange about her (her attorney) objecting. Essentially both Glossybox and Dallas Shaw knew when the collaboration between DS and Bondi began and throughout the curating that Bondi would be not only selling this collection on Bondi's website but it was also being pitched to a major department store. That proposal was actually shown to and approved by both GB and DS. Glossybox subscribers were actually going to get a discount to purchase the remaining 5 polishes that they did not receive in their box. DS and her attorney never gave any indication that there was an issue with that or with her compensation that she would receive for the collection being sold. Glossybox had no issue with Bondi selling it, as long as their logo was somewhere on it. The royalty payments for DS from Bondi had been brought up many times within the three months leading up to this event, and 3 weeks ago Bondi sent DS a finalized proposal to cement the deal, but then just last Friday DS (her attorney) contacted Bondi and said that they were not allowed to sell (both on website and in major department store) any polish that had her name or illustration on it.
> ...


 Verrry interesting! In this case, it wasn't really GB's fault. Are they sloppy in general? Sure, but they can't force Shaw to do anything on top of the fact that she changed her mind about the Bondi deal last minute. Gah! I just want this box already. I wish they would give us an estimate of when they plan on shipping... I love you, but I hate you, GB!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Quote:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty excited for the box now that we see what's in it. I think the fallout over the Bondi polish is unfortunate, but I'm not going to blame anyone for that. In situations like this it's usually "your version, my version, and the truth falls somewhere in the middle."
> ...


 Good luck on your job hunt!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As far as the Dallas Shaw box, I am a little annoyed by her blog post. She is giving people a piece of her art that can't afford it through that drawing on the top of the Glossybox?! Really?!


 Yeah I read that too, I thought that was a bit stuck up? Maybe that's not the right word, but it definatly didn't sit right with me.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I kinda wish they would stop putting out these special edition boxes (seems like they are doing it monthly!) and get their stuff together to make their monthly boxes run more smoothly.
> 
> As far as the Dallas Shaw box, I am a little annoyed by her blog post. She is giving people a piece of her art that can't afford it through that drawing on the top of the Glossybox?! Really?!


 This!!!! My first thought on the bridal email was "really?" They can't get their act together on the monthly boxes. And I dread to know how many times they'll change the contents of this box before it actually ships out.

I, too, thought the comment about affording a piece of Ms. Shaw's art was a bit offputting. She makes it sound like the normal person is simply beneath her. If I was her and thought that people "couldn't afford" her art, then maybe releasing a couple of inexpensive prints would do wonders for her pocketbook.

Wait... I'm talking sense, I need to stop.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This!!!! My first thought on the bridal email was "really?" They can't get their act together on the monthly boxes. And I dread to know how many times they'll change the contents of this box before it actually ships out.
> ...


 That is exactly what I was thinking, I just couldn't word it right!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> That is exactly what I was thinking, I just couldn't word it right!


 I especially detested the "I see you" remark she put in parenthesis....seriously?? That's a whole lot of attitude for someone with 5,000 twitter followers..


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, I'm going to be mean, because this crap is just irritating me.

I don't consider sloppy fashion illustrations the kind of art I want to display in my home. That'd be like an architect hanging blueprints up. To me, this stuff looks like student work. I work in the fashion industry, and I think it's weird that someone who is not a designer would be drawing things like this to begin with. 

Maybe I'm wrong, and I've never met her, but everything I hear or see from her seems pretentious.  Is this the spoiled brat special edition?  Come on.  Her entire website is like "look at all of the pictures of me and all of my expensive things!", and she calls herself the "It-Girl Illustrator".  





It might be the GIANT SIGNATURE she puts on everything. Let the work speak for itself, without your massive logo on it. 

Ok, /end rant. Thanks for listening, lol.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a whole lot of attitude for someone with 5,000 twitter followers..


 LOL, oh my god. SO true.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

What exactly is her brand? Is it just her illustrations? That's what I gathered from her Glossybox post, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 20, 2013)

Itâ€™s incredibly gracious of Ms. Shaw to allow her illustration to go on a paper box, for all those poor souls whose biggest dream in life is to own a piece of her art. I especially love that she made her signature enormous, so that we can show off our boxes off to our jealous friends. No longer will we have to print her images off on our inkjet printers at home, for we will now have real, original Dallas Shaw artwork (in printed box form) to hand down to our grandchildren. Why, if you invest in several boxes, thatâ€™ll even pay for their university tuition by the time theyâ€™re old enough to go. Thank you Ms. Shaw! _Thank you!_


----------



## page5 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Itâ€™s incredibly gracious of Ms. Shaw to allow her illustration to go on a paper box, for all those poor souls whose biggest dream in life is to own a piece of her art. I especially love that she made her signature enormous, so that we can show off our boxes off to our jealous friends. No longer will we have to print her images off on our inkjet printers at home, for we will now have real, original Dallas Shaw artwork (in printed box form) to hand down to our grandchildren. Why, if you invest in several boxes, thatâ€™ll even pay for their university tuition by the time theyâ€™re old enough to go. Thank you Ms. Shaw! _Thank you!_


 &lt;smirk&gt; LOL! Guess I'll hang that box lid next to the Monet in the foyer.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> Ok, I'm going to be mean, because this crap is just irritating me. I don't consider sloppy fashion illustrations the kind of art I want to display in my home. That'd be like an architect hanging blueprints up. To me, this stuff looks like student work. I work in the fashion industry, and I think it's weird that someone who is not a designer would be drawing things like this to begin with.Â  Maybe I'm wrong, and I've never met her, but everything I hear or see from her seems pretentious. Â Is this the spoiled brat special edition? Â Come on. Â Her entire website is like "look at all of the pictures of me and all of my expensive things!", and she calls herself the "It-Girl Illustrator". Â
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the GIANT SIGNATURE she puts on everything. Let the work speak for itself, without your massive logo on it.Â  Ok, /end rant. Thanks for listening, lol.


 LOVE this..all of it!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> Itâ€™s incredibly gracious of Ms. Shaw to allow her illustration to go on a paper box, for all those poor souls whose biggest dream in life is to own a piece of her art. I especially love that she made her signature enormous, so that we can show off our boxes off to our jealous friends. No longer will we have to print her images off on our inkjet printers at home, for we will now have real, original Dallas Shaw artwork (in printed box form) to hand down to our grandchildren. Why, if you invest in several boxes, thatâ€™ll even pay for their university tuition by the time theyâ€™re old enough to go. Thank you Ms. Shaw! _Thank you!_
> 
> Â


 I am seriously on the floor laughing!!!!


----------



## EastCoastGlamm (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Itâ€™s incredibly gracious of Ms. Shaw to allow her illustration to go on a paper box, for all those poor souls whose biggest dream in life is to own a piece of her art. I especially love that she made her signature enormous, so that we can show off our boxes off to our jealous friends. No longer will we have to print her images off on our inkjet printers at home, for we will now have real, original Dallas Shaw artwork (in printed box form) to hand down to our grandchildren. Why, if you invest in several boxes, thatâ€™ll even pay for their university tuition by the time theyâ€™re old enough to go. Thank you Ms. Shaw! _Thank you!_


 I can not stop laughing!



This was my thoughts exactly! You nailed it on the head!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Itâ€™s incredibly gracious of Ms. Shaw to allow her illustration to go on a paper box, for all those poor souls whose biggest dream in life is to own a piece of her art. I especially love that she made her signature enormous, so that we can show off our boxes off to our jealous friends. No longer will we have to print her images off on our inkjet printers at home, for we will now have real, original Dallas Shaw artwork (in printed box form) to hand down to our grandchildren. Why, if you invest in several boxes, thatâ€™ll even pay for their university tuition by the time theyâ€™re old enough to go. Thank you Ms. Shaw! _Thank you!_


 Lol this is so funny! Love it!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 20, 2013)

Omg that blog post was SOOOO annoying. Yeah I can't wait to display the box in my home as a piece of art.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought this was too funny not to share...say what you will, but I LIKE this guy...and his customer service...Rock on, Richard!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought this was too funny not to share...say what you will, but I LIKE this guy...and his customer service...Rock on, Richard!


 He really is da bomb lol, he cracks me up!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 20, 2013)

> He really is da bomb lol, he cracks me up!


 I know, right?! And never mind that I sent the email at almost 11 PM..he responded in less than 7 minutes... Now THAT is awesome customer service! Can't wait to get my polish in the mail!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> I know, right?! And never mind that I sent the email at almost 11 PM..he responded in less than 7 minutes... Now THAT is awesome customer service! Can't wait to get my polish in the mail!!!


 And their offering free shipping right now, too!!! BOOM!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right?! And never mind that I sent the email at almost 11 PM..he responded in less than 7 minutes... Now THAT is awesome customer service! Can't wait to get my polish in the mail!!!


Yup! He's very quick to respond! He and his team really have the best customer service I've ever seen...no joke.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 21, 2013)

FYI, just chatted on the Bondi website with a real, live human named Chris. Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but I asked him if they would still be releasing the Glossybox colors, and he said:

*"We are producing them without the illustration and signature and they will be available for a reduced price in mid to late July". *

Yessssss!  Those colors were awesome. Also, their live chat situation is incredible, I had nit-picky questions and Chris answered me and even gave me some further info about the company. Apparently if you're not happy with a polish, you can return it (they just don't cover the return shipping). He said "We want you to love the polish you buy. Who likes spending $12.50 on something they aren't happy with? Heck, you could get a margarita for that!"  He even humored me when I asked his opinion on which of two polishes I should get, hah!

LOVE these guys. Could not care less about an illustration and a giant signature on a bottle. Can't wait for the new colors to be released!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And their offering free shipping right now, too!!! BOOM!


free shipping too? i just paid $2.99 for shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, that's not bad for shipping.


----------



## alliekers (Jun 21, 2013)

I just placed an order with Bondi as well. I couldn't resist with the free clear coat and free shipping. I have been very impressed with how they've kept their sense of humor through this situation and their customer service seems top notch.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> I just placed an order with Bondi as well. I couldn't resist with the free clear coat and free shipping. I have been very impressed with how they've kept their sense of humor through this situation and their customer service seems top notch.


 I cracked up laughing when I saw #glossygate! Lol!! So HYSTERICAL!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 21, 2013)

I spoke with Chris and he said it's a free coat with shipping when you buy a polish for $12.50.  I placed my order a few minutes ago and it already shipped!  How can Dallas Shaw not like people from this company?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I spoke with Chris and he said it's a free coat with shipping when you buy a polish for $12.50.  I placed my order a few minutes ago and it already shipped!  How can Dallas Shaw not like people from this company?


You ain't kidn'.....this guy is hilarious! He says they usually ship within the hour of purchase.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

Just placed an order with Bondi for Strawberry Fields and Midnight Mystery. I have never had such a hard time choosing between 20 colors in my life! I ended up going with 2 colors that I feel may be underrepresented in my ridiculously large polish collection &amp; I already have my next order picked out.


----------



## Soxi (Jun 21, 2013)

> I thought this was too funny not to share...say what you will, but I LIKE this guy...and his customer service...Rock on, Richard!


 What a great CEO. Despite the fact, that he stood to lose the most out of the severed agreement with Dallas Shaw and Glossybox he has handled the situation quite well. All his statements were tactful and poised, and he has used social media to his advantadge. I wish all companies would take a page from his book! I had not heard of Bondi prior to #glossygate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I absolutely be placing an order with them as soon as I get paid, for no other reason than his handling of the situation...well that and my obsessive need to purchase polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would far rather give my money to a company that is run well, than all the greedy companies that don't care about their customers that I hand my money to all the time.


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 21, 2013)

We haven't even gotten this dramabox yet but I'm already thinking about July... lol.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI, just chatted on the Bondi website with a real, live human named Chris. Not sure if this has been mentioned already, but I asked him if they would still be releasing the Glossybox colors, and he said:
> 
> ...


 That's awesome! I can't wait, I loved the glossybox colors!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 21, 2013)

#Glossygate... That cracks me up- what a great CEO- adds humor into the situation. I'm sure this was a complete letdown for Bondi- I'm really hoping that through all this exposure for them, they'll be able to turn lemons into lemonade.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> What a great CEO. Despite the fact, that he stood to lose the most out of the severed agreement with Dallas Shaw and Glossybox he has handled the situation quite well. All his statements were tactful and poised, and he has used social media to his advantadge. I wish all companies would take a page from his book! I had not heard of Bondi prior to #glossygate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I absolutely be placing an order with them as soon as I get paid, for no other reason than his handling of the situation...well that and my obsessive need to purchase polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would far rather give my money to a company that is run well, than all the greedy companies that don't care about their customers that I hand my money to all the time.


 YES. Just YES..!


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

Well color me sad.  I went (as I said earlier) straight over to Bondi and put in an order to show support and I didn't hear about the code for the free clear polish until now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

I



> Well color me sad.Â  I went (as I said earlier) straight over to Bondi and put in an order to show support and I didn't hear about the code for the free clear polish until now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quote I'm sure as amazing as they are, if you contacted them and told them your a GB subscriber, and just heard about the code for a free top coat, I'm sure they'd make it right!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> #Glossygate... That cracks me up- what a great CEO- adds humor into the situation. I'm sure this was a complete letdown for Bondi- I'm really hoping that through all this exposure for them, they'll be able to turn lemons into lemonade.


 Me, too, Shauna!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

Prepare to be dazzled by the single most impressive instance of customer service I have ever experienced. My phone just rang and it was a number I didn't recognize, so I answered with some hesitation.  The gentleman on the other end (with the most gorgeous British accent ever), asked if I'd posted on Makeuptalk about having placed an order for Bondi nail polish without knowing about the free polish code and being disappointed.  After I shook off my astonishment, I said that I had and must have also sputtered something about "how did you know that?" because he replied "we see everything" (which gave me a good laugh).  He was from Bondi and was calling to let me know they *were sending me out the free clear polish*.

I. AM. AMAZED.  Truly.  Bravo, Bondi!

(and since you "see everything" you now know I find your accent swoon worthy).


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prepare to be dazzled by the single most impressive instance of customer service I have ever experienced. My phone just rang and it was a number I didn't recognize, so I answered with some hesitation.  The gentleman on the other end (with the most gorgeous British accent ever), asked if I'd posted on Makeuptalk about having placed an order for Bondi nail polish without knowing about the free polish code and being disappointed.  After I shook off my astonishment, I said that I had and must have also sputtered something about "how did you know that?" because he replied "we see everything" (which gave me a good laugh).  He was from Bondi and was calling to let me know they *were sending me out the free clear polish*.
> 
> ...


 That is amazing!! Definitely going to order from them now. I am working in the hospitality industry and know how to appreciate great customer service. Bravo Bondi!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 21, 2013)

Lady Liberty is on her way to me! I was torn between that and Teal Magnolia, but Chris nudged me towards Liberty. If nothing else comes of my three-month fling with Glossybox, I'm happy to have discovered this delightful company.

Edit: My tracking info was sent six minutes after my order. Is that some kind of record?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Prepare to be dazzled by the single most impressive instance of customer service I have ever experienced. My phone just rang and it was a number I didn't recognize, so I answered with some hesitation.Â  The gentleman on the other end (with the most gorgeous British accent ever), asked if I'd posted on Makeuptalk about having placed an order for Bondi nail polish without knowing about the free polish code and being disappointed.Â  After I shook off my astonishment, I said that I had and must have also sputtered something about "how did you know that?" because he replied "we see everything" (which gave me a good laugh).Â  He was from Bondi and was calling to let me know they *were sending me out the free clear polish*. I. AM. AMAZED.Â  Truly.Â  Bravo, Bondi! (and since you "see everything" you now know I find your accent swoon worthy). :icon_redf


 This does not surprise me in the least and a swoon worthy british accent? Oh my, I'm so jealous you got that call! lol Lady Liberty looks gorgeous! It took me forever to pick one last night but Chris suggested City Slickers (I may marry him, he's so hilarious), he was very patient with me haha! I seriously just wanted them all!


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prepare to be dazzled by the single most impressive instance of customer service I have ever experienced. My phone just rang and it was a number I didn't recognize, so I answered with some hesitation.  The gentleman on the other end (with the most gorgeous British accent ever), asked if I'd posted on Makeuptalk about having placed an order for Bondi nail polish without knowing about the free polish code and being disappointed.  After I shook off my astonishment, I said that I had and must have also sputtered something about "how did you know that?" because he replied "we see everything" (which gave me a good laugh).  He was from Bondi and was calling to let me know they *were sending me out the free clear polish*.
> 
> ...


 Wow. I'm amazed at their customer service. As a side note, I was looking at their FB page and noticed they had a survey up for "how much would you pay for a monthly sub box" poll.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay...now I'm jealous, lol! I would've totally given you my free top coat in exchange for hearing a "swoon-worthy" British accent!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

[Runs quickly over to Facebook]!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cheshire, it was swoon worthy indeed, but I'm such an Anglophile that I'm easy when it comes to swooning over that! LOL


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised the accent was British, but not for the reason most people might expect: Bondi Beach is a super-famous Australian beach. Apple based the shade of a certain computer on it and named the color Bondi Blue. I was fully expecting this company to be run by Australians!


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prepare to be dazzled by the single most impressive instance of customer service I have ever experienced. My phone just rang and it was a number I didn't recognize, so I answered with some hesitation.  The gentleman on the other end (with the most gorgeous British accent ever), asked if I'd posted on Makeuptalk about having placed an order for Bondi nail polish without knowing about the free polish code and being disappointed.  After I shook off my astonishment, I said that I had and must have also sputtered something about "how did you know that?" because he replied "we see everything" (which gave me a good laugh).  He was from Bondi and was calling to let me know they *were sending me out the free clear polish*.


 Holy crap!  Also, LOL forever @ "We see everything".  This is a company after my own heart.  The polish would have to be truly awful at this point for me to change my mind about them, I think I_ like_-like them. 

I've already told a heap of friends about Bondi, this level of customer service is something to shout from the rooftops about. I shop _a lot,_ for my work and also personal things, and I'd say I generally get luke warm or poor customer service, so it's truly refreshing when someone takes the time to connect, and be real.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prepare to be dazzled by the single most impressive instance of customer service I have ever experienced. My phone just rang and it was a number I didn't recognize, so I answered with some hesitation.  The gentleman on the other end (with the most gorgeous British accent ever), asked if I'd posted on Makeuptalk about having placed an order for Bondi nail polish without knowing about the free polish code and being disappointed.  After I shook off my astonishment, I said that I had and must have also sputtered something about "how did you know that?" because he replied "we see everything" (which gave me a good laugh).  He was from Bondi and was calling to let me know they *were sending me out the free clear polish*.
> 
> ...


O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

Definitely British.  I love a good Aussie accent, but not like I love a British one.  I have a special affinity for the Mancunian accent in particular (since I'm a rabid fan of "Take That"), but this was the glorious, cultured tone of an accent along the lines of Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy.  LOL  Working in the music business, I get a lot of calls from the UK, but this accent was the best yet.  He should consider a secondary career in voice acting (and if they ever do commercials, he has GOT to do the voice over).

Poor man, I'm probably mortifying him, but it's not my fault he has my favorite accent.


----------



## easteregg (Jun 21, 2013)

I could do without the illustration and signature anyway...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely British.  I love a good Aussie accent, but not like I love a British one.  I have a special affinity for the Mancunian accent in particular (since I'm a rabid fan of "Take That"), but this was the glorious, cultured tone of an accent along the lines of Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy.  LOL  Working in the music business, I get a lot of calls from the UK, but this accent was the best yet.  He should consider a secondary career in voice acting (and if they ever do commercials, he has GOT to do the voice over).
> 
> Poor man, I'm probably mortifying him, but it's not my fault he has my favorite accent.


I say we put it to a vote that they do personal calls when a new promo or collection is coming out....I'm sure I will buy ANYTHING that gorgeous accent says to buy lol!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, I must say that when I got GB's email about the limited edition wedding box my blood pressure went through the roof.  The June boxes haven't even begun shipping yet, seems like they just can't pull it together.  That said, I will be spending my $21 in July on Bondi polishes





Sorry Glossy, but it's over.  It's not me, it's you.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay I folded I already love this company and really wanna try the polish so I ordered "blue skies" which is a sort of darker sky blue that online reminds me of Essie "bikini so teeny" and "starry night" which is a really pretty sort of shimmery navy blue. This is officially going to be the most expensive nail polish I've bough (the Butter London I own was all bought during BOGO) but at least we get the free clear coat. If the polish is good I may go back and order "top of the rock" (hopefully there's still free shipping then).


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

By the way, has anyone's June box shipped yet?  My approximate delivery date STILL says June 19th and I haven't gotten an email confirming shipping.  It makes me a bit nervous since this is my last box since I cancelled.  I'd better not have been charged and then not get my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

WOW! My Bondi package is out for delivery already!!!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I must say that when I got GB's email about the limited edition wedding box my blood pressure went through the roof.


 I get really irritated during 'wedding season' - I can't turn around without wedding crap shoved down my throat, so this is just too much for me. Also.. Don't most of the weddings happen in May/June/July?  Receiving a box 'by July 31st' (according to their ad) seems a little counterproductive. 

Instead, I got my 'something blue' at Bondi!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Wow. I'm amazed at their customer service. As a side note, I was looking at their FB page and noticed they had a survey up for "how much would you pay for a monthly sub box" poll.


 I don't see that on their FB page? Do you mind point that to me? I looked at it.. Nope.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 21, 2013)

> I don't see that on their FB page? Do you mind point that to me? I looked at it.. Nope.


 Actually, it may not show up on iPad or iPhone so maybe on PC?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, has anyone's June box shipped yet?






.................oh wait....is that a serious question? lol


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know. I know.  I should take my comedy act on the road.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow. I'm amazed at their customer service. As a side note, I was looking at their FB page and noticed they had a survey up for "how much would you pay for a monthly sub box" poll.
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I say we put it to a vote that they do personal calls when a new promo or collection is coming out....I'm sure I will buy ANYTHING that gorgeous accent says to buy lol!


 Lol same here!  I'm such a huge fan of nice accents.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 21, 2013)

Just picked up Central Park Blossom and the free topcoat.  What an awesome company.  They took an unfortunate situation and turned it into an opportunity to attract a loyal customer base.  The chat feature is great!  I like that I don't have to navigate through multiple pages to get help if needed.  Keep it up Bondi!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

OT, but I just noticed I have a little heart under my avatar now.  What are the little hearts for?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

> OT, but I just noticed I have a little heart under my avatar now.Â  What are the little hearts for?


 The number of posts you have made.


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

Who on Earth are you talking to?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mascaraashley14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you work in the fashion industry? I have to know!
> 
> Also, we should be clear about one thing, your unnecessary hate of another female is so sad. Really f'ing sad. I wish that this forum supported things, partnerships and other women as opposed to being a release for nasty girls to witch and lament online. I think we should all be a little bit better. I mean it. You too.


 You seriously made an account to come on here and scold someone?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 21, 2013)

> Where do you work in the fashion industry? I have to know!Â  Also, we should be clear about one thing, your unnecessary hate of another female is so sad. Really f'ing sad. I wish that this forum supported things, partnerships and other women as opposed to being a release for nasty girls to witch and lament online. I think we should all be a little bit better. I mean it. You too.Â


 Dallas, is that you? Btw MUT is a great community where women can connect and most of the ladies on here are just lovely.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mascaraashley14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where do you work in the fashion industry? I have to know!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> Who on Earth are you talking to?Â  Â


 I'm wondering the same myself lol


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 21, 2013)

This is a little reminiscent of the Red Carpet Box and Panty Fly threads.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 21, 2013)

> You are so rite girl .... It's such a disgrace when you see grown women spend their days on blog sites witching and complaining about pure non sense. I wish these women would be more productive with their time and channel their energy into something positive, like reading a book and educating themselves. Most of the women on these forums don't have any back ground in Make up or fashion, but consider themselves BEAUTY GURUS. Sorry honey just because you post a video on the internet does not mean you are an expert in beauty. Â Lets get it together ladies......


 I'm sorry, but when did any of us claim to be beauty gurus?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you could explain please how your comment relates to anything we've been discussing. It seems very confusing to me.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 21, 2013)

Who let the trolls in?  People with 1 and 2 post counts, who can't figure out how to quote posts.. 



> Originally Posted by *mascaraashley14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you work in the fashion industry? I have to know!
> 
> Also, we should be clear about one thing, your unnecessary hate of another female is so sad. Really f'ing sad. I wish that this forum supported things, partnerships and other women as opposed to being a release for nasty girls to witch and lament online. I think we should all be a little bit better. I mean it. You too.


 Spitting venom at us and then denouncing us for not supporting a fellow woman?  Are you tripping, because that's exactly what you're doing. 

Aren't you going to support me, your fellow woman, and my career in the fashion industry? You should be a little bit better. I mean it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

The hilarious part of all of this is that these "friends" or "fans" of Dallas Shaw think that they are somehow helping her by riding in here on their high horses and chastising people. The fact of the matter is that they are doing her "brand" far more harm than good right now.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 21, 2013)

> You are so rite girl .... It's such a disgrace when you see grown women spend their days on blog sites witching and complaining about pure non sense. I wish these women would be more productive with their time and channel their energy into something positive, like reading a book and educating themselves. Most of the women on these forums don't have any back ground in Make up or fashion, but consider themselves BEAUTY GURUS. Sorry honey just because you post a video on the internet does not mean you are an expert in beauty. Â Lets get it together ladies......


 Who and what are you talking about? This site is pretty supportive of Women. I am very sensitive to when someone is being bullied and my alarm isn't going off. If you are talking about Dallas Shaw, and how "impressed" some people on this site is with her (including myself), I have to say she brought it on herself through the Bondi ordeal and her blog post. I hate when people criticize others education, and have a ton of spelling and grammar errors as they do so..


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jun 21, 2013)

* phone is acting up. Sorry.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 21, 2013)

I think we can all do something more productive with our time, let's channel our energy into creating blogs to brag about ourselves. After that we can join forums with multiple fake accounts to agree with ourselves.


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think we can all do something more productive with our time, let's channel our energy into creating blogs to brag about ourselves. After that we can join forums with multiple fake accounts to agree with ourselves.


 This


----------



## Souly (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think we can all do something more productive with our time, let's channel our energy into creating blogs to brag about ourselves. After that we can join forums with multiple fake accounts to agree with ourselves.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bella Mia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are so rite girl .... It's such a disgrace when you see grown women spend their days on blog sites witching and complaining about pure non sense. I wish these women would be more productive with their time and channel their energy into something positive, like reading a book and educating themselves. Most of the women on these forums don't have any back ground in Make up or fashion, but consider themselves BEAUTY GURUS. Sorry honey just because you post a video on the internet does not mean you are an expert in beauty.  Lets get it together ladies......


 Hmmm... thanks for the assumption that people that frequent these boards don't read and educate themselves on a regular basis. Let me point out to you that on average I read a couple hundred books a year. Furthermore, I frequent these boards to get OPINIONS and engage in DISCUSSION with other women about makeup or beauty, or just in general. If the discussion is less than glowing in review on a topic, then I welcome those OPINIONS as a consumer and an individual, especially when it involves where and how I am spending my hard-earned money.

Please explain how this random statement is relevant to the discussion at-hand?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a little reminiscent of the Red Carpet Box and Panty Fly threads.


 Yep, soon we'll start receiving empty lawsuit threats for "deformation"


----------



## easteregg (Jun 21, 2013)

Did one of their boxes have bath salts in them or what?


----------



## viper4901 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol !!



> Did one of their boxes have bath salts in them or what?Â  :icon_lol:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ahaha, looks like some of Shaw's lackeys found us (no, I kid, sorry, that's mean).

Actually, that is one thing that has been bothering me lately. Feminism isn't about blindly supporting women, it's about asking women to get the same rights and privileges men are entitled to. Including having the same chance of success when doing business. But it also means calling out problematic behaviours and failures of women the same way we would for a man.

MuT is greatly supportive of women. Most of us subscribe to Birchbox, ipsy, and/or Julep, which are all started by women -- and those are just what I can think of off the top of my head. Yes, there are stay at home moms here (not that there's anything wrong with that! and it's unfeminist to think so) but there are also scientists and programmers and people from all walks of life. We have high school students and people who have grandchildren, and we share and appreciate other's life experiences and stories.

Pigeon-holing women who like makeup and think it's a valueable artform and aesthetic is a holdover from the patriarchy, by devaluing what women enjoy. You coming here and critiquing us is more problematic than anything we've ever said about Shaw. We have problems with what she has done, you have problems with who we are.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> Yep, soon we'll start receiving empty lawsuit threats for "deformation"Â


 My face hurts from laughing so hard. Like, it hurts..


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

LO



> Hmmm... thanks for the assumption that people that frequent these boards don't read and educate themselves on a regular basis. Let me point out to you that on average I read a couple hundred books a year. Furthermore, I frequent these boards to get OPINIONS and engage in DISCUSSION with other women about makeup or beauty, or just in general. If the discussion is less than glowing in review on a topic, then I welcome those OPINIONS as a consumer and an individual, especially when it involves where and how I am spending my hard-earned money. Please explain how this random statement is relevant to the discussion at-hand?


 LOVE this.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahaha, looks like some of Shaw's lackeys found us (no, I kid, sorry, that's mean).

Actually, that is one thing that has been bothering me lately. Feminism isn't about blindly supporting women, it's about asking women to get the same rights and privileges men are entitled to. Including having the same chance of success when doing business. But it also means calling out problematic behaviours and failures of women the same way we would for a man.

MuT is greatly supportive of women. Most of us subscribe to Birchbox, ipsy, and/or Julep, which are all started by women -- and those are just what I can think of off the top of my head. Yes, there are stay at home moms here (not that there's anything wrong with that! and it's unfeminist to think so) but there are also scientists and programmers and people from all walks of life. We have high school students and people who have grandchildren, and we share and appreciate other's life experiences and stories.

Pigeon-holing women who like makeup and think it's a valueable artform and aesthetic is a holdover from the patriarchy, by devaluing what women enjoy. You coming here and critiquing us is more problematic than anything we've ever said about Shaw. We have problems with what she has done, you have problems with who we are. 

So well said and I agree with every word!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 21, 2013)

> Ahaha, looks like some of Shaw's lackeys found us (no, I kid, sorry, that's mean). Actually, that is one thing that has been bothering me lately. Feminism isn't about blindly supporting women, it's about asking women to get the same rights and privileges men are entitled to. Including having the same chance of success when doing business. But it also means calling out problematic behaviours and failures of women the same way we would for a man. MuT is greatly supportive of women. Most of us subscribe to Birchbox, ipsy, and/or Julep, which are all started by women -- and those are just what I can think of off the top of my head. Yes, there are stay at home moms here (not that there's anything wrong with that! and it's unfeminist to think so) but there are also scientists and programmers and people from all walks of life. We have high school students and people who have grandchildren, and we share and appreciate other's life experiences and stories. Pigeon-holing women who like makeup and think it's a valueable artform and aesthetic is a holdover from the patriarchy, by devaluing what women enjoy. You coming here and critiquing us is more problematic than anything we've ever said about Shaw. We have problems with what she has done, you have problems with who we are.Â


 WHAT SHE SAID.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 21, 2013)

Just flag and let the mod's take care of it. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The hilarious part of all of this is that these "friends" or "fans" of Dallas Shaw think that they are somehow helping her by riding in here on their high horses and chastising people. The fact of the matter is that they are doing her "brand" far more harm than good right now.


 I totally agree, not a way to win people over.   It's kind of funny and a little sad they felt the need to do so.


----------



## pride (Jun 21, 2013)

I knew something had to be up when I came on and saw a whole bunch of new posts. A+, would read again.


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

Just wanted to give you all a quick update!  I got home to find my Bondi polishes delivered.  They are GORGEOUS and beautifully packaged.  The big surprise was that someone actually included the free clear polish even though I didn't have or know about the code.  They just hand wrote "Thank you for your order, please enjoy a complimentary clear coat."  I emailed them to let them know I received a free clear coat today by surprise so if they haven't already sent one out, not to bother.  I don't want to double dip, since that wouldn't be right!  I'm more and more impressed with every interaction with them.  I can't wait to try out the polishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 21, 2013)

@dbella swatches!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @dbella swatches!!!


 THIS!!!

On other topic: I've been out all day with my daughter (she's on summer break) and came on this; WHOA! What's the deal? I had to


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't swatch just now (sorry).  I literally posted this on my way out the door for the evening.  I promise to try to do it tomorrow when I get home.  Evening with my boyfriend tonight and I haven't seen him all week!!  Tomorrow for sure!

Okay, wait.  I'll take them with me.  When I get to his house, I'll do it!!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

> I can't swatch just now (sorry).Â  I literally posted this on my way out the door for the evening.Â  I promise to try to do it tomorrow when I get home.Â  Evening with my boyfriend tonight and I haven't seen him all week!!Â  Tomorrow for sure! Okay, wait.Â  I'll take them with me.Â  When I get to his house, I'll do it!!


 Oooh please and thank you. Just curious, how long did shipping take (just placed my order today and already anxious/excited for mine, stupid weekend).


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, I'm at his house. I'm going to sound like an idiot, but I'm still a novice here (and this is the only beauty forum I'm on) and I'm not sure I know what "swatching" is. I mean, I know you want to see the colors, but all at the same time? If I'm wrong, just tell me, but for now I'm going to paint one nail with each, take a photo and post it. I ordered on the 18th and I live in Tennessee. Pretty fast! I should have kept the box I guess and done a photo, but I was on the run. Little brown square box. Lots of brown packing shreds (like the black ones Glossybox uses) and little individual accordion shaped (think paper lantern) pieces around each bottle. I'm about to paint and will post in a few minutes with a photo!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Okay, I'm at his house. I'm going to sound like an idiot, but I'm still a novice here (and this is the only beauty forum I'm on) and I'm not sure I know what "swatching" is. I mean, I know you want to see the colors, but all at the same time? If I'm wrong, just tell me, but for now I'm going to paint one nail with each, take a photo and post it. I ordered on the 18th and I live in Tennessee. Pretty fast! I should have kept the box I guess and done a photo, but I was on the run. Little brown square box. Lots of brown packing shreds (like the black ones Glossybox uses) and little individual accordion shaped (think paper lantern) pieces around each bottle. I'm about to paint and will post in a few minutes with a photo!


 You pretty much nailed exactly what swatching is (the pun was not intended but did make me giggle once I noticed it). Wow that was very fast, I'm assuming they ship from New York so my delivery time will probably similar since I'm a few states down in Florida.


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

It's not letting me upload photos. I guess I have to upload them to an album in my profile, but when I try, it just sits and spins and doesn't upload. Grr. I'm still trying. The uploader page here just wasn't working, so I put the photo in a Google album. I hope this works. The colors are Teal Magnolia, City Slicker and Starry Night. Teal Magnolia is more of a spring green than teal. Very opaque, even with just one coat. City Slicker is sheer on the first coat, opaque on the second. It's a gorgeous, metallic true silver. Starry Night was opaque with one coat. Very dark black. The link won't work with the rest of the type in this reply, so I'm entering it separately in another reply.


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

It won't work either. I don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

> It won't work either. I don't know what to do at this point.


 Are you trying to do it from your phone? I've never successfully uploaded from my phone (possibly it doesn't work with my phone type, not sure) but it's normally pre simple from a laptop.


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

No, I'm on my boyfriend's desktop.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  AHA! Success!

Teal Magnolia looks more blue in the photo, but in real life it's much more green, at least to my eyes.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

> No, I'm on my boyfriend's desktop.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  AHA! Success! Teal Magnolia looks more blue in the photo, but in real life it's much more green, at least to my eyes.


 They all look very pretty, I got "Starry Night" too and it looks a tad darker than I was expecting.


----------



## pride (Jun 21, 2013)

How's the application?


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 21, 2013)

Ooooh Teal Magnolia is calling my name! I'm dying to see Tavern On The as well, if anyone ordred that color please share!


----------



## dbella (Jun 21, 2013)

It's just fine.  The teal goes on opaque with one coat.  The silver is sheer on the first coat, opaque on the second.  The black is opaque from the first coat.  The consistency is good, not thin or watery.  Goes on smoothly, dries quickly.  I really like it a LOT.   Starry Night is very dark, but I think if you applied it with a lighter hand, it might not be.  I gave it my usual pretty strong coating and two coats.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't be the only one who find the random ass out of left field comments beyond hilarious. 

I just picture all of us sitting around in a room discussing products and showing each other pretty things, and boom

the door slams opens and the person screams their little comment, slams the door and leaves. 

It's that "wait did that just happen???" kinda feel 

P


----------



## JessP (Jun 21, 2013)

Loving the swatches - I think I'll mosey on over to Bondi's site and pick up some new polishes next week! The company, staff, and products all seem awesome. Incidentally, I've been to Bondi Beach in Sydney so here's a fun pic! It was winter there, hence the jacket lol.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 21, 2013)

> Hmmm... thanks for the assumption that people that frequent these boards don't read and educate themselves on a regular basis. Let me point out to you that on average I read a couple hundred books a year. Furthermore, I frequent these boards to get OPINIONS and engage in DISCUSSION with other women about makeup or beauty, or just in general. If the discussion is less than glowing in review on a topic, then I welcome those OPINIONS as a consumer and an individual, especially when it involves where and how I am spending my hard-earned money. Please explain how this random statement is relevant to the discussion at-hand?





> Hmmm... thanks for the assumption that people that frequent these boards don't read and educate themselves on a regular basis. Let me point out to you that on average I read a couple hundred books a year. Furthermore, I frequent these boards to get OPINIONS and engage in DISCUSSION with other women about makeup or beauty, or just in general. If the discussion is less than glowing in review on a topic, then I welcome those OPINIONS as a consumer and an individual, especially when it involves where and how I am spending my hard-earned money. Please explain how this random statement is relevant to the discussion at-hand?





> Ahaha, looks like some of Shaw's lackeys found us (no, I kid, sorry, that's mean). Actually, that is one thing that has been bothering me lately. Feminism isn't about blindly supporting women, it's about asking women to get the same rights and privileges men are entitled to. Including having the same chance of success when doing business. But it also means calling out problematic behaviours and failures of women the same way we would for a man. MuT is greatly supportive of women. Most of us subscribe to Birchbox, ipsy, and/or Julep, which are all started by women -- and those are just what I can think of off the top of my head. Yes, there are stay at home moms here (not that there's anything wrong with that! and it's unfeminist to think so) but there are also scientists and programmers and people from all walks of life. We have high school students and people who have grandchildren, and we share and appreciate other's life experiences and stories. Pigeon-holing women who like makeup and think it's a valueable artform and aesthetic is a holdover from the patriarchy, by devaluing what women enjoy. You coming here and critiquing us is more problematic than anything we've ever said about Shaw. We have problems with what she has done, you have problems with who we are.Â


 Well said ladies!, 100% agree, you rock!!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Loving the swatches - I think I'll mosey on over to Bondi's site and pick up some new polishes next week! The company, staff, and products all seem awesome. Incidentally, I've been to Bondi Beach in Sydney so here's a fun pic! It was winter there, hence the jacket lol.


 Wow that looks beautiful, I am now adding it to my mental "Places I Want to Go" list. Edited to reduce redundancy.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 21, 2013)

You ladies are so funny! Did I mention how much I enjoy you? And how SMART and LOVELY and EDUCATED I think you are?! The troll(s) have no business here!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mascaraashley14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What exactly is it that you do in your everyday life that allows you THIS much time to investigate a nail polish "incident" while simultaneously bashing a woman who you don't even know. Legitimate question. I understand your frustration, I'm frustrated too, but I'm BAFFLED by your ability to invest this much time creating assumptions and destroying other women. It's a subscription box service, how can you possibly care this much? Serious question. Like, seriously, please tell me, because I want the kind of time that you have. To be quite honest, you are a grown woman that is leaving a very horrible and disreputable example for the younger girls on here. I wish you took your authority and age a little more seriously. I mean it, you make me sad. 

xo- Ashley Mascara. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *mascaraashley14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where do you work in the fashion industry? I have to know! 

Also, we should be clear about one thing, your unnecessary hate of another female is so sad. Really f'ing sad. I wish that this forum supported things, partnerships and other women as opposed to being a release for nasty girls to witch and lament online. I think we should all be a little bit better. I mean it. You too. 
Whew, nice to be back!  Spent all day on bus, subway and bus again.  Just returned from a conference for women MBAs held by Boeing in DC.   Well, the first thing that I check is this board 'cause it's fun, honest, compelling and really... I just enjoy it.  

While undergrad, my team and I launch Tresor in Taiwan (many, many years ago) but these days I work as an interpreter with lawyers on criminal cases in and around the NYC, just for kicks and pocket change, until I am able to land a full time job and I do some consulting on the side as well.  I must tell you that I find your comments in contempt of this blog and is subject of a defamation violation.

What is it that you do for a living?  If it is salvaging a damaged reputation, you are not doing a very good job of it.

This is exactly how I choose to spend my free time, rather then watching a 30 min sit-com, go on FB to partake in negative banter or create psudo personas.

The women on this board provide invaluable information on consumer feed-back for new products, marketing and collaborations.  Golly moses, companies pay money in cconducting focus groups to gather information like this on new product, marketing campaign and corporate image and here it's free, unbiased and candid.

To the two Shaw camp, the Shaw brand would do well to take feedback in stride.  One of the panalist (a Director working at Boeing) mentioned that 'feedback is a gift' and when you receive it take advantage of it.  The majority of the feedback here have been constructive and in apporpriate context, providing cause and effect.  I've learned a great deal by reading everyone's thoughts.  The women here are smart, educated, candid, compassionate and very good natured.

(Please refrain from using the word 'witch' in this forum, let's set good examples for the younger gals?)


----------



## LadyK (Jun 22, 2013)

I am definitely not a "guru" (more of a newbie really)  but I love coming on here and discussing makeup with women from all walks of life.  I can get tips on just about any product or company.  I prefer the advice on here to that in magazines because I know that no one on here is paid to tell me a product is good.  

For the trolls from the last couple pages let me say this:

If you look back to when we first found out Bondi wasn't going to be in the June Glossybox you will see that people were frustrated with Bondi as well.  Bondi responded to this by apologizing for the unfortunate situation and attempting to make it up to prospective customers (free clear coat).  Because of their professionalism and wonderful customer service they are getting tons of orders from women who might never have tried their product otherwise.  This is a good lesson for anyone working in the beauty or fashion industry.  It doesn't matter if you know more about fashion or beauty than us, we are the customers.  There is a word for a company that alienates its customers: Bankrupt.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I'm on my boyfriend's desktop.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  AHA! Success!
> 
> Teal Magnolia looks more blue in the photo, but in real life it's much more green, at least to my eyes.


I love the silver!  I have never been able to find one I like but this might be it.  I actually like these together.  You could have a neat manicure idea going.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm really excited to see the polishes from this month's box, because I don't quite have the budget to spend on full price nail polish at this point.  The Bondi polishes does look great though and I really like it that their profit goes to support charity.


----------



## StickyLips (Jun 22, 2013)

Ladies...is there a thread to discuss the new limited edition wedding box?  I can't find any.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies...is there a thread to discuss the new limited edition wedding box?  I can't find any.


 Here you go:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136105/bridal-glossyboxes


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where I live, most weddings are from late August to early November. June/July weddings would be miserable with the humidity we get and May can be pretty rainy and humid as well.


 Same here. It rains all the time and sometines up to the end of May there is snow on the ground (or there was last year). I know a lot of people who have fall weddings.


----------



## StickyLips (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here you go:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136105/bridal-glossyboxes


Thank you so much &lt;3


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I'm on my boyfriend's desktop.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  AHA! Success!
> 
> Teal Magnolia looks more blue in the photo, but in real life it's much more green, at least to my eyes.


 Wow those are so pretty! I think I need Teal Magnolia


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> On other topic: I've been out all day with my daughter (she's on summer break) and came on this; WHOA! What's the deal? I had to


 Yeah I feel the same way. I can't believe how much I missed in such a short amount of time.


----------



## melawnduh (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't be the only one who find the random ass out of left field comments beyond hilarious.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that we're all so dumb and vapid that after the door slams, we'll just be sitting around applying mascara and blinking brainlessly.

Don't worry about us after the door slam, we'll just be here enjoying each other's company. See ya never, trolls!



(Steps off high horse)


----------



## dbella (Jun 23, 2013)

Well crap. I dropped my bottle of Starry Night and it broke (all over the vinyl in my bathroom).  To top it off, I'm out of polish remover, so I can't clean it up tonight and will have to go get remover tomorrow (like I said, it dries fast).  I'm heading over to Bondi to buy another bottle.  LOL  Klutz.

Oh, to clarify, the bottle didn't shatter, it just landed at the right angle to snap the neck off it.  Nothing wrong with the bottles, just my clumsiness.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well crap. I dropped my bottle of Starry Night and it broke (all over the vinyl in my bathroom).  To top it off, I'm out of polish remover, so I can't clean it up tonight and will have to go get remover tomorrow (like I said, it dries fast).  I'm heading over to Bondi to buy another bottle.  LOL  Klutz.
> 
> Oh, to clarify, the bottle didn't shatter, it just landed at the right angle to snap the neck off it.  Nothing wrong with the bottles, just my clumsiness.


 I hope you're able to clean it up okay tomorrow. I have a knack for finding the "sweet spot" any time I drop something fragile. It's a curse. LOL


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well crap. I dropped my bottle of Starry Night and it broke (all over the vinyl in my bathroom).  To top it off, I'm out of polish remover, so I can't clean it up tonight and will have to go get remover tomorrow (like I said, it dries fast).  I'm heading over to Bondi to buy another bottle.  LOL  Klutz.
> 
> Oh, to clarify, the bottle didn't shatter, it just landed at the right angle to snap the neck off it.  Nothing wrong with the bottles, just my clumsiness.


Oh no! I'm sorry






::HUG::





How much spilled? Some or all of it?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Prepare to be dazzled by the single most impressive instance of customer service I have ever experienced. My phone just rang and it was a number I didn't recognize, so I answered with some hesitation.Â  The gentleman on the other end (with the most gorgeous British accent ever), asked if I'd posted on Makeuptalk about having placed an order for Bondi nail polish without knowing about the free polish code and being disappointed.Â  After I shook off my astonishment, I said that I had and must have also sputtered something about "how did you know that?" because he replied "we see everything" (which gave me a good laugh).Â  He was from Bondi and was calling to let me know they *were sending me out the free clear polish*. I. AM. AMAZED.Â  Truly.Â  Bravo, Bondi! (and since you "see everything" you now know I find your accent swoon worthy). :icon_redf


 Wow that's amazing customer service!


----------



## tasertag (Jun 23, 2013)

> Well crap. I dropped my bottle of Starry Night and it broke (all over the vinyl in my bathroom).Â  To top it off, I'm out of polish remover, so I can't clean it up tonight and will have to go get remover tomorrow (like I said, it dries fast).Â  I'm heading over to Bondi to buy another bottle.Â  LOLÂ  Klutz. Oh, to clarify, the bottle didn't shatter, it just landed at the right angle to snap the neck off it.Â  Nothing wrong with the bottles, just my clumsiness.


 Oh that's such a shame!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone know how long the free top coat promo is good? I'm heading to Vegas later this week so I wanna save my $$$ for that but after seeing how amazing their customer service is I HAVE to support them! Not that I need polish but I just gotta try out their gorgeous polish. I've had SO many bad Customer Service experiences that I will be loyal till death if you treat me right! But that doesn't happen too often, sadly. I'm 34 (mom of 3!) and look like I'm underage so I get ignored a lot in store. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Anyone know how long the free top coat promo is good? I'm heading to Vegas later this week so I wanna save my $$$ for that but after seeing how amazing their customer service is I HAVE to support them! Not that I need polish but I just gotta try out their gorgeous polish. I've had SO many bad Customer Service experiences that I will be loyal till death if you treat me right! But that doesn't happen too often, sadly. I'm 34 (mom of 3!) and look like I'm underage so I get ignored a lot in store. Grrrrrrrrr


 June 30th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 23, 2013)

> I hope you're able to clean it up okay tomorrow. I have a knack for finding the "sweet spot" any time I drop something fragile. It's a curse. LOL


 Clumsy girls unite! I work at a bank and have a knack for dropping rolls of coins on the floor so I'm always left picking up coins off the floor and have to rewrap.


----------



## dbella (Jun 23, 2013)

The whole thing, Cheshire.  A big puddle and lots of splatters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   As soon as it landed and the neck snapped, it all came flooding out.  I'm about to head out to the store to get some polish remover. I went ahead and ordered another bottle of Starry Night last night, so that's already taken care of.  Ah well.  I'll be more careful next time


----------



## dbella (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clumsy girls unite! I work at a bank and have a knack for dropping rolls of coins on the floor so I'm always left picking up coins off the floor and have to rewrap.


 Bummer!  I'm sure it will clean up fine, but I certainly felt like a big dork when it happened.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 23, 2013)

So I asked a glossybox cs rep if we will get our boxes before July, and she said they're prepping to ship out boxes this week. Thank God, lol.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 23, 2013)

> So I asked a glossybox cs rep if we will get our boxes before July, and she said they're prepping to ship out boxes this week. Thank God, lol.


 Oh yeah, thanks for posting that. I was wondering about that. ðŸ˜‰ Knowing that its gonna be the 4th week of the month to ship out (not on the 3rd week of the month LOLOL)


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 23, 2013)

I am hoping to get my shipping notification email soon because I want to cancel before July start.  I need a break from Glossybox.  I thought I was going to take it easy on the subs in July, but Julep has beautiful polishes this month and Ipsy is sending out Benetint.  Oh well, I give up.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping to get my shipping notification email soon because I want to cancel before July start.  I need a break from Glossybox.  I thought I was going to take it easy on the subs in July, but Julep has beautiful polishes this month and Ipsy is sending out Benetint.  Oh well, I give up.


 I think if you've already been charged, you'll get the June box, even if you cancel now.. Right ladies?

I cancelled already and I haven't received my shipping notice, but I'm pretty sure that means I'll get June and then not July.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The whole thing, Cheshire.  A big puddle and lots of splatters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   As soon as it landed and the neck snapped, it all came flooding out.  I'm about to head out to the store to get some polish remover. I went ahead and ordered another bottle of Starry Night last night, so that's already taken care of.  Ah well.  I'll be more careful next time


Moment of silence for the poor little Starry Night bottle





I had this gorgeous green glass accessory tray on my bathroom counter. I used it to put my rings in when I washed my hands or just put little odds and ends on, etc. It was SO beautiful...delicate looking and a beautiful color.....well...I was blowdrying my hair and somehow the cord got tangled and tightened. Yup, it pulled up and nabbed the side of the glass tray/bowl and knocked it right off the counter and onto the tile floor. I'm telling you in was in super slow motion. I had plenty of time to utter a dramatic and loud ::GASP:: before it shattered in a million gazillion pieces. Oh the drama!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Loving the swatches - I think I'll mosey on over to Bondi's site and pick up some new polishes next week! The company, staff, and products all seem awesome. Incidentally, I've been to Bondi Beach in Sydney so here's a fun pic! It was winter there, hence the jacket lol.


 Wow that's a great pic!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

> No, I'm on my boyfriend's desktop.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  AHA! Success! Teal Magnolia looks more blue in the photo, but in real life it's much more green, at least to my eyes.


 Those are beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

O



> Well crap. I dropped my bottle of Starry Night and it broke (all over the vinyl in my bathroom).Â  To top it off, I'm out of polish remover, so I can't clean it up tonight and will have to go get remover tomorrow (like I said, it dries fast).Â  I'm heading over to Bondi to buy another bottle.Â  LOLÂ  Klutz. Oh, to clarify, the bottle didn't shatter, it just landed at the right angle to snap the neck off it.Â  Nothing wrong with the bottles, just my clumsiness.


 Oh no! Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I asked a glossybox cs rep if we will get our boxes before July, and she said they're prepping to ship out boxes this week. Thank God, lol.


Thanks for posting this! At least the boxes won't be too late


----------



## dbella (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow! More amazing customer service.  I don't check my email often on the weekends, but I just checked it a few minutes ago and I had an email from Richard at Bondi.  He heard about me dropping and breaking my Starry Night.  Even though I already ordered a new bottle (and was happy to do so, since it's so pretty and breaking it was entirely my own fault) he said they were sending me out a replacement and issuing a refund for it.  I just love this company!  I certainly didn't expect that and it was so nice of them.

I'm making a late dinner, but afterward I'm going to mani/pedi myself with my pretty new Teal Magnolia!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! More amazing customer service.  I don't check my email often on the weekends, but I just checked it a few minutes ago and I had an email from Richard at Bondi.  He heard about me dropping and breaking my Starry Night.  Even though I already ordered a new bottle (and was happy to do so, since it's so pretty and breaking it was entirely my own fault) he said they were sending me out a replacement and issuing a refund for it.  I just love this company!  I certainly didn't expect that and it was so nice of them.
> 
> I'm making a late dinner, but afterward I'm going to mani/pedi myself with my pretty new Teal Magnolia!


dbella...you ready to swoon some more? That was Richard that called you the other day.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! More amazing customer service.  I don't check my email often on the weekends, but I just checked it a few minutes ago and I had an email from Richard at Bondi.  He heard about me dropping and breaking my Starry Night.  Even though I already ordered a new bottle (and was happy to do so, since it's so pretty and breaking it was entirely my own fault) he said they were sending me out a replacement and issuing a refund for it.  I just love this company!  I certainly didn't expect that and it was so nice of them.
> 
> I'm making a late dinner, but afterward I'm going to mani/pedi myself with my pretty new Teal Magnolia!


Wow that's awesome!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! More amazing customer service.  I don't check my email often on the weekends, but I just checked it a few minutes ago and I had an email from Richard at Bondi.  He heard about me dropping and breaking my Starry Night.  Even though I already ordered a new bottle (and was happy to do so, since it's so pretty and breaking it was entirely my own fault) he said they were sending me out a replacement and issuing a refund for it.  I just love this company!  I certainly didn't expect that and it was so nice of them.
> 
> I'm making a late dinner, but afterward I'm going to mani/pedi myself with my pretty new Teal Magnolia!






Best. Customer Service. Ever.


----------



## tasertag (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! More amazing customer service.  I don't check my email often on the weekends, but I just checked it a few minutes ago and I had an email from Richard at Bondi.  He heard about me dropping and breaking my Starry Night.  Even though I already ordered a new bottle (and was happy to do so, since it's so pretty and breaking it was entirely my own fault) he said they were sending me out a replacement and issuing a refund for it.  I just love this company!  I certainly didn't expect that and it was so nice of them.
> 
> I'm making a late dinner, but afterward I'm going to mani/pedi myself with my pretty new Teal Magnolia!


 Uh wow...greatest customer service ever. Way to go Bondi.


----------



## jilla1020 (Jun 23, 2013)

> Wow! More amazing customer service.Â  I don't check my email often on the weekends, but I just checked it a few minutes ago and I had an email from Richard at Bondi.Â  He heard about me dropping and breaking my Starry Night.Â  Even though I already ordered a new bottle (and was happy to do so, since it's so pretty and breaking it was entirely my own fault) he said they were sending me out a replacement and issuing a refund for it.Â  I just love this company!Â  I certainly didn't expect that and it was so nice of them. I'm making a late dinner, but afterward I'm going to mani/pedi myself with my pretty new Teal Magnolia! :icon_chee


 Wow!! Ok I think I've read enough reviews! I am going to officially become a customer now! This is amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 24, 2013)

You guys have successfully enabled me to buy a bottle of polish (that I didn't really need) just because I love the way Bondi treats their customers.

I wanted a dark blue/night sky shade in my collection, and I certainly could have gotten a much cheaper Essie or Orly with coupons or on sale, but instead I decided to become a happy owner of Midnight Mystery and a clear top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys have successfully enabled me to buy a bottle of polish (that I didn't really need) just because I love the way Bondi treats their customers.
> 
> I wanted a dark blue/night sky shade in my collection, and I certainly could have gotten a much cheaper Essie or Orly with coupons or on sale, but instead I decided to become a happy owner of Midnight Mystery and a clear top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hard to resist, isn't it? lol I just bought Horny Mistress and Fuschia-istic! Too pretty to pass up


----------



## OiiO (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hard to resist, isn't it? lol I just bought Horny Mistress and Fuschia-istic! Too pretty to pass up


 I was looking at Horny Mistress, too, but decided to pass it up because I already have several very similar shades from Zoya.

It was very hard to delete it from my cart, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Jun 24, 2013)

I knew it was him, Cheshire.  LOL  Love that accent and love the customer service even more!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 24, 2013)

Press boxes have gone out. Despite the Bondi controversy, the boxes look really nice and I'm excited to be getting two now. It still doesn't top The Man Repeller box though imo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dallas Shaw KILLS me. Is she serious? This is from her blog post revealing what's in the box. I think the contents of the box look great and I'm looking forward to getting it. It's this quote that has me ROFL. Don't click on the link unless you want to know everything in the box!

http://dillydallas.blogspot.de/2013/06/glossybox-american-beauty-box.html
"_What I hear most from readers and followers is they want a piece of artwork and cannot afford the hefty price tag_."

I love my Glossyboxes but they not something I'm going to frame. She thinks highly of her illustrations.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hard to resist, isn't it? lol I just bought Horny Mistress and Fuschia-istic! Too pretty to pass up


 I love Horny Mistress, I'm trying to talk myself out of buying it.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Press boxes have gone out. Despite the Bondi controversy, the boxes look really nice and I'm excited to be getting two now. It still doesn't top The Man Repeller box though imo.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Press boxes have gone out. Despite the Bondi controversy, the boxes look really nice and I'm excited to be getting two now. It still doesn't top The Man Repeller box though imo.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dallas Shaw KILLS me. Is she serious? This is from her blog post revealing what's in the box. I think the contents of the box look great and I'm looking forward to getting it. It's this quote that has me ROFL. Don't click on the link unless you want to know everything in the box!
> 
> ...


That is hilarious! I thought the art was cute and was going to give the box to my 9 year old daughter to store things into. She will probably add her own art to it.

I *need* to make a Bondi order but it will have to wait for my next check. I love the name Horny Mistress so I will be getting it without even knowing what color it is.


----------



## dbella (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dallas Shaw KILLS me. Is she serious? This is from her blog post revealing what's in the box. I think the contents of the box look great and I'm looking forward to getting it. It's this quote that has me ROFL. Don't click on the link unless you want to know everything in the box!
> 
> ...


All that sort of comment makes me want to do is take a lit match to the box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sadly, I'm so broke right now (always broke from mid month to end of month) Will have to miss that wonderful promo at Bondi. I do plan ordering some. I thought about Blue Skies but I saw samples on nail blogs. It looked more grey-blue color. I hoped for bright blue like Color Club's London Calling and Regin in Spain. May order the Brick Road bec I didn't like Julep's Lexie which was too mustardy for my skin, maybe Lady Liberty and Fuschia-istic; ooh; Teal Magnolia, and Uptown Girl. Boy I'm getting carried away!


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh I did not know there was a promotion! What is it? I am sure it is on this thread but I really do not want to run through all the pages. Pretty please?
 

Nevermind. I found it!


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 24, 2013)

So I ordered from Bondi on Thursday night at 9:37pm, and received my order today. Wow, that's freakin' fast.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just got my Bondi today!!!!

Here's what I got :





I'm Vers, Blue Skies, Starry Night (no flash)





I'm Vers, Blue Skies, Starry Night (with flash)

And SWATCHES (Already have nail polish on my nails so I couldn't do proper swatches):





Bondi Blue Skies, Essie Bikini So Teeny, Bondi Starry Night, Essie Midnight Cami (no flash)





Bondi Blue Skies, Essie Bikini So Teeny, Bondi Starry Night, Essie Midnight Cami (with flash)

The polishes look beautiful, hopefully they apply beautifully too.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Just got my Bondi today!!!! Here's what I got :
> 
> I'm Vers, Blue Skies, Starry Night (no flash)
> 
> ...


 Mmm! You're making me to change my mind about Blue Skies. It doesn't look like blue/grey on most nail blogs' sample. It looks brighter. Doesn't it?


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh the Essie blue is brighter right?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh the Essie blue is brighter right?


Yeah the Essie is brighter, the Bondi is more grey.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 24, 2013)

Lady Liberty with Zoya Neely pattern and I'm Vers over all. 





(Sorry it's so messy.)


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lady Liberty with Zoya Neely pattern and I'm Vers over all.
> 
> ...


Really pretty!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jun 24, 2013)

I just ordered Top of the Rock and Central Park Blossom can't wait to get them!


----------



## dbella (Jun 24, 2013)

Got my I'm Vers today. Their shipping is SO fast.  

I can't wait to get my replacement Starry Night.  I got lots of compliments on Teal Magnolia today.  I have a feeling I'm going to be buying more colors on payday! LOL  Now I have blues, teals and steels.  I need some pinks and reds!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

I received City Slickers and I'm Vers....UGH.....so beautiful! Thank you Chris for the recommendation! I know you're reading this LOL


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 25, 2013)

Should we start a Bondi thread?  I feel like that's all I want to talk about here, lol. 

Those of you who have gotten Bondi's 'I'm Vers' - How do you like it?  

I don't have a ton of experience with multi-purpose base/top coats, but this one didn't really work for me.  I found it difficult to apply, and I needed to double dip for some nails. I kind of mangled a couple because it was drying so quickly while I was applying it. 

I pretty much only use Seche Vite, which is kind of on the thick side, but I found this one to be very thin. I use an Essie base coat which is much thinner than the Seche Vite, but it spreads nicely and has gotten tacky while I was applying it.  

What do you guys think?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Should we start a Bondi thread?  I feel like that's all I want to talk about here, lol. *
> 
> ...


 I was just thinking the same thing yesterday. We have thoroughly derailed this thread to the point that when someone does bring up Glossybox I find myself wondering why they are talking about it in the Bondi thread. 





I haven't had a chance to try out my Bondi polishes yet. I just got them today &amp; I have a 2nd interview with Nordstrom on Wednesday so I'm keeping my nails a nice, safe, subtle shade until then. I am DYING to paint them Strawberry Fields though! Might have to do a pedi to satiate the craving.


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should we start a Bondi thread?  I feel like that's all I want to talk about here, lol.
> 
> ...


 I feel like if you do that we'll have nothing to do here but twiddle our thumbs while we wait for our boxes... I like reading about the bondi nails here. lol


----------



## aricukier (Jun 25, 2013)

My status just changed to pack. Woooooo


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a tracking number! Whoot!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> My status just changed to pack. Woooooo


 Mine, too!!! But my one off order ( I "gifted" myself an extra June box) is saying inactive?? Shouldn't it display packing status, as well?? Can anyone comment on this??


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

LOVE the idea starting a Bondi thread! As for double base/top coats: I received one free bottle from OPI called start to finish. It dries very quickly as base. Not thick or not too thin. It's best I've tried. It was hard to find in Los Angeles when I needed to buy. Yet, OPI headquarter was down the street from where I lived. Finally, for a long live June box!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine, too!!! But my one off order ( I "gifted" myself an extra June box) is saying inactive?? Shouldn't it display packing status, as well?? Can anyone comment on this??


 Not sure it's any help, but both my one-off order and subscription order say 'pending'.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

You know this is my first limited box so I'm kinda excited about it. I joined Glossybox in Feb. 2013 and had no clue about Man Repeller box until you guys mentioned about it and the fact it was a limited box. I have 540 points right now and was considering to cancel after 1000 points. Maybe; I should only sign up for limited boxes then.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> Not sure it's any help, but both my one-off order and subscription order say 'pending'.Â


 See, that's what concerns me ..yours says pending, and mine says inactive..I think it should say pending, too


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Maybe; I should only sign up for limited boxes then.


 This is what I do! My only other Glossy Box was the Man Repeller box.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 25, 2013)

> See, that's what concerns me ..yours says pending, and mine says inactive..I think it should say pending, too


 are you looking at your account dashboard or recurring profiles and orders? mine says pending in the dashboard and inactive in recurring profiles since it's a one-time order and not a subscription. hope that helps.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 25, 2013)

Quick question - if I were to cancel my sub, would I still be able to leave feedback on the June boxes after the surveys go up? Or would I need to reactivate for that? (not liking the idea of being charged for July before getting June's box and I'm very close on points to a free box)


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, that's what concerns me ..yours says pending, and mine says inactive..I think it should say pending, too





> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are you looking at your account dashboard or recurring profiles and orders? mine says pending in the dashboard and inactive in recurring profiles since it's a one-time order and not a subscription. hope that helps.


Same here. Pending in the dashboard and inactive in the recurring profiles area.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

T



> are you looking at your account dashboard or recurring profiles and orders? mine says pending in the dashboard and inactive in recurring profiles since it's a one-time order and not a subscription. hope that helps.[/quote That was it!! Thank you so much!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jun 25, 2013)

I want my box! I don't care what's in it at this point... or what picture is on the box. I just want the dang box. lol


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 25, 2013)

The wait is getting a bit frustrating and I am a very patient person. At this rate, we are probably going to get the July box before the June box LOL!!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 25, 2013)

This was posted on Instagram. I m not exactly sure if this gonna be July's box. Under glossybox_US


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This was posted on Instagram. I m not exactly sure if this gonna be July's box. Under glossybox_US


 That's from an older box. We got a glossybox lipstick made by Kryolan that looked exactly like that.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

So glossybox recently posted that picture. Hmmmm.... either they are just posting pics or maybe it is in some boxes or July's box?Who knows. I did like it a lot though!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My status just changed to pack. Woooooo


 Aricukier--You gave me a giggle. For some reason, when I saw 'my status' I thought FB status. So I was thinking, 'hmm...Did she find out she was going on a last minute trip she has to pack for?' Then I figured it out. Still good. But IMHO not quite as good as a trip at the moment. I'm feeling a tad restless, but looking forward to Glossybox nonetheless.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 25, 2013)

Those of you who have been getting Glossybox for a while now, this is my first month with them since the first two boxes they put out when starting up last year, so I could use some advice. Would it really be worth it to keep my subscription for one more month? Or, do the boxes tend to be a disappointment to most people on here? I regretted not getting last month due to the Amore Pacific CC Cushion, but then I saw not everyone got that. Typical sub box variation envy issues that drive me nuts! So in a way, it was a good thing I waited until this month with the special edition box so that everyone gets treated equally. If I had gotten May's box and not gotten the CC Cushion, I would have gotten mad and cancelled anyway, lol! The $21 price tag seems a bit steep to me. But if anyone thinks July is going to be awesome for some reason, I wouldn't mind sticking around for one more month, cancelling, then waiting on the next special, curated box to resub. I did see the discussion about the Glossybox Kryolan Pink lipsticks. I'd LOVE one of those if they resent them to newbies (well, practically newbies) like me. Thanks for any candid advice you can give!


----------



## dbella (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm getting a little annoyed with Glossybox.  I canceled this month after I was already charged for the June box.  When I try to look at the status of my June box, there is no information.  It says "Profile Status: Canceled".  It also says under Last Box "Inactive", Approximate Delivery Date: 6/19/63.  It has an order number, but no shipping information.  I'm really starting to think I got charged and I'm not getting a box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone a member of Rue La La? There's a $40 Glossybox discovery box, a supposed $100.50 value. 

Quote: Beauty addicts, prepare to fall in love at first application. This exclusive-to-Rue box of beauty loot is that luxe fix you've been longing for.
It says it's exclusive, but bears a suspicious resemblance to past boxes, especially the Man Repeller box.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rue La La Box looks like its just leftovers from past boxes. I've got everything in it in past boxes except the eyeshadow duo.


----------



## dbella (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Rue La La Box looks like its just leftovers from past boxes. I've got everything in it in past boxes except the eyeshadow duo.


This just annoys me even more.  I can't get any straight answer out of Glossybox about my June box being shipped, but they have time to sell other boxes (and ship them) for other websites like Rue La La while their own customers cool their heels?  They need to get it together.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm canceling after this month, I was supposed to get a replacement product from back in November. I've emailed them a couple times with no response.


----------



## pride (Jun 25, 2013)

> Quick question - if I were to cancel my sub, would I still be able to leave feedback on the June boxes after the surveys go up? Or would I need to reactivate for that? (not liking the idea of being charged for July before getting June's box and I'm very close on points to a free box) Â


 I've canceled and gotten the surveys for the box I received.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So glossybox recently posted that picture. Hmmmm.... either they are just posting pics or maybe it is in some boxes or July's box?Who knows. I did like it a lot though!


 That would be awesome! I would totally not complain about that


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who have been getting Glossybox for a while now, this is my first month with them since the first two boxes they put out when starting up last year, so I could use some advice. Would it really be worth it to keep my subscription for one more month? Or, do the boxes tend to be a disappointment to most people on here? I regretted not getting last month due to the Amore Pacific CC Cushion, but then I saw not everyone got that. Typical sub box variation envy issues that drive me nuts! So in a way, it was a good thing I waited until this month with the special edition box so that everyone gets treated equally. If I had gotten May's box and not gotten the CC Cushion, I would have gotten mad and cancelled anyway, lol! The $21 price tag seems a bit steep to me. But if anyone thinks July is going to be awesome for some reason, I wouldn't mind sticking around for one more month, cancelling, then waiting on the next special, curated box to resub. I did see the discussion about the Glossybox Kryolan Pink lipsticks. I'd LOVE one of those if they resent them to newbies (well, practically newbies) like me. Thanks for any candid advice you can give!


 I've been a subscriber since December and I really like my boxes. Its not always my favorite box of the month, but to me it is always worth the $21 because I get to try brands that I've never heard of before (like the Nicka K perfume last month, versus like NYX from Ipsy, which I already own a few of their products and know I don't really care for them). Also usually it's worth it value wise too. I know the shipping is slow, but most of the time I get my boxes before the next month and I've never had a problem with their CS so overall I've had a very positive experience with glossybox and I'd recommend them. I tend to be pretty easy to please though


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 25, 2013)

My status still says pending. As soon as it changes to shipped, I'm cancelling.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting a little annoyed with Glossybox.  I canceled this month after I was already charged for the June box.  When I try to look at the status of my June box, there is no information.  It says "Profile Status: Canceled".  It also says under Last Box "Inactive", Approximate Delivery Date: 6/19/63.  It has an order number, but no shipping information.  I'm really starting to think I got charged and I'm not getting a box.


 Me too!

I cancelled, because I've already been charged.. But now I have no idea how to tell if anything has shipped. Feels like I'm screwed and I'm not getting anything this month!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a subscriber since December and I really like my boxes. Its not always my favorite box of the month, but to me it is always worth the $21 because I get to try brands that I've never heard of before (like the Nicka K perfume last month, versus like NYX from Ipsy, which I already own a few of their products and know I don't really care for them). Also usually it's worth it value wise too. I know the shipping is slow, but most of the time I get my boxes before the next month and I've never had a problem with their CS so overall I've had a very positive experience with glossybox and I'd recommend them. I tend to be pretty easy to please though


 Thanks Smiletorismile. I'm really trying to decide. I see most people are cancelling though. How I wish I could get my box before the 1st. If they fail to include the eyeshadow I'm supposed to get with the code I used, I'll probably take that as a sign to unsubscribe. But we'll see. I wish they would at least do a promo or something as that could also help me come to a conclusion.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm canceling after this month, I was supposed to get a replacement product from back in November. I've emailed them a couple times with no response.





> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!
> ...


 Maybe it is time to file a credit card/debit card dispute. I bet they'd listen to that. 



 Just saying. I know I will if they charge me and I don't get anything from them or something is missing.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 25, 2013)

> Thanks Smiletorismile. I'm really trying to decide. I see most people are cancelling though. How I wish I could get my box before the 1st. If they fail to include the eyeshadow I'm supposed to get with the code I used, I'll probably take that as a sign to unsubscribe. But we'll see. I wish they would at least do a promo or something as that could also help me come to a conclusion.


 it probably won't help you any, but i don't plan on canceling. i've never had any cs issues with gb either and don't mind that they ship so late since i receive a few other beauty subs and i like that their delivery is spread out through the month. as for the box, i've been happy with the contents save for the march box. it was a weak month. i've been a subscriber since december. i'm verrrryyy picky about my beauty products and gb has introduced some nice stuff into my regimen.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who have been getting Glossybox for a while now, this is my first month with them since the first two boxes they put out when starting up last year, so I could use some advice. Would it really be worth it to keep my subscription for one more month? Or, do the boxes tend to be a disappointment to most people on here? I regretted not getting last month due to the Amore Pacific CC Cushion, but then I saw not everyone got that. Typical sub box variation envy issues that drive me nuts! *So in a way, it was a good thing I waited until this month with the special edition box so that everyone gets treated equally.* If I had gotten May's box and not gotten the CC Cushion, I would have gotten mad and cancelled anyway, lol! The $21 price tag seems a bit steep to me. But if anyone thinks July is going to be awesome for some reason, I wouldn't mind sticking around for one more month, cancelling, then waiting on the next special, curated box to resub. I did see the discussion about the Glossybox Kryolan Pink lipsticks. I'd LOVE one of those if they resent them to newbies (well, practically newbies) like me. Thanks for any candid advice you can give!


 Here's the thing:  They stated everyone would get a red lipstick -- Vincent Longo or tarte -- in the Man Repeller box back in January.  They sent out two shades of the tarte, one or two shades of the VL (can't remember how many) -- and then also tarte blushes and lip glosses (that is, gloss *or* blush, not one of each) instead red lipstick.  We had *no clue* those were going to be sent out until they started showing up in boxes, and some of those people signed up specifically because they expected red lipstick based on what we were told ahead of time.  GB might go ahead and send everyone the same items in different shades this month, but I would not be surprised to find out that they switched stuff again.  I just don't trust them.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2013)

This!  I was one of those who got the blush.  I mean it was a Tarte blush but not the red lippie I was hoping for.  I always get the beauty sub short stick (whatever the hot ticket item is, I never seem to get it).  Last month I did get the Amore Pacific thingie but that was something I knew I would not use.  Thank goodness for the trade thread!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the thing:  They stated everyone would get a red lipstick -- Vincent Longo or tarte -- in the Man Repeller box back in January.  They sent out two shades of the tarte, one or two shades of the VL (can't remember how many) -- and then also tarte blushes and lip glosses (that is, gloss *or* blush, not one of each) instead red lipstick.  We had *no clue* those were going to be sent out until they started showing up in boxes, and some of those people signed up specifically because they expected red lipstick based on what we were told ahead of time.  GB might go ahead and send everyone the same items in different shades this month, but I would not be surprised to find out that they switched stuff again.  I just don't trust them.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the thing:  They stated everyone would get a red lipstick -- Vincent Longo or tarte -- in the Man Repeller box back in January.  They sent out two shades of the tarte, one or two shades of the VL (can't remember how many) -- and then also tarte blushes and lip glosses (that is, gloss *or* blush, not one of each) instead red lipstick.  We had *no clue* those were going to be sent out until they started showing up in boxes, and some of those people signed up specifically because they expected red lipstick based on what we were told ahead of time.  GB might go ahead and send everyone the same items in different shades this month, but I would not be surprised to find out that they switched stuff again.  I just don't trust them.


 Ooh! I do NOT like hearing that as I signed up specifically for the Tarte this month and I will literally pitch a hissy fit--fire and brimstone and all--if they reneg on that promise. You just don't do that to people. I don't care if sub boxes are a mystery. If you say 'everyone is getting such and such' then everyone should get it. period. end. of. story. This is a big difference from the months without promos or where they note you *could* get this or that. This month (in my case) they sent out an email saying 'resub and you WILL get this product.' At least, that is how I read it. (I'm going to go back to try to find it now). So yeah. This piece of information may have helped me make up my mind after all. I don't like being treated differently on general principle. But being lied to??? I say "




 NO!" Not what I wanted to hear, but thanks for the warning anyway Meaganola.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have no plans to cancel GB. I've been subbed since the first box and maybe 2 have been slightly disappointing. Only one of the two was bad IMO. They are almost always worth way more than you pay. Like this month's box price is recouped with just the Tarte and nail polish.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

They do give you high worth boxes....you just have to decide if you're OK with not always getting what they show is going to be in the box. I kinda just leave it all to chance/surprise and that way it's always exciting to see what I might get. However, if you're signing up for particular items, then just know you might get disappointed! Fair warning! LOL You never know what funny little stunt they might pull!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 25, 2013)

> They do give you high worth boxes....you just have to decide if you're OK with not always getting what they show is going to be in the box. I kinda just leave it all to chance/surprise and that way it's always exciting to see what I might get. However, if you're signing up for particular items, then just know you might get disappointed! Fair warning! LOL You never know what funny little stunt they might pull!


 BTW, Thanks for your post about the Target beauty box, Cheshire! I'll be super excited to add that one in the mix when it launches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!
> ...


 Go to the Your Orders page and copy your order number, then go to a previous Glossybox's tracking number and take out that tracking number and put in your order number. It should tell you if it has shipped or not. Mine has already departed NJ, so sometimes the emails go out late. 

*I'm not sure if it works with the newgistics website with an order number, but you could try


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 25, 2013)

That totally worked! Thanks. Estimated delivery: 7/1 - 7/3. Sigh.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do give you high worth boxes....you just have to decide if you're OK with not always getting what they show is going to be in the box. I kinda just leave it all to chance/surprise and that way it's always exciting to see what I might get. However, if you're signing up for particular items, then just know you might get disappointed! Fair warning! LOL You never know what funny little stunt they might pull!


 Well, from the beginning, I had the attitude that I was just going to get this one box because it appeared to me, since it was curated, everyone was promised the Tarte and fragrances. I had tentatively planned to cancel anyway and only thought about getting one more month due to the timing of them shipping the June box in relation to when I would be charged for July. I didn't want to cancel and then be in the position of contacting customer service if I had a problem. So I know like other boxes they typically vary. It was just when I got the email, I read it as representing that if I clicked the link through my email to resub, I would be getting the Tarte. That's what I'm talking about. I thought it was like Ipsy with the NYX blushes for June where everyone was promised one. So I was only talking about being upset this month and maybe taking a chance with July then quitting. Now, I'm worried about June's box and feel like, if not everyone is getting Tarte and the fragrances (which have been pictured everywhere I've seen the box advertised) then they are guilty of false advertising just for this specific month.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That totally worked! Thanks. Estimated delivery: 7/1 - 7/3. Sigh.


 Mine just says shipping info received for both boxes, with no arrival date.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, from the beginning, I had the attitude that I was just going to get this one box because it appeared to me, since it was curated, everyone was promised the Tarte and fragrances. I had tentatively planned to cancel anyway and only thought about getting one more month due to the timing of them shipping the June box in relation to when I would be charged for July. I didn't want to cancel and then be in the position of contacting customer service if I had a problem. So I know like other boxes they typically vary. It was just when I got the email, I read it as representing that if I clicked the link through my email to resub, I would be getting the Tarte. That's what I'm talking about. I thought it was like Ipsy with the NYX blushes for June where everyone was promised one. So I was only talking about being upset this month and maybe taking a chance with July then quitting. Now, I'm worried about June's box and feel like, if not everyone is getting Tarte and the fragrances (which have been pictured everywhere I've seen the box advertised) then they are guilty of false advertising just for this specific month.


It has indeed happened before, unfortunately


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It has indeed happened before, unfortunately


 Ugh! Sorry. Don't want to take over the thread with complaining, but I really, really, really feel duped this time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Smiletorismile. I'm really trying to decide. I see most people are cancelling though. How I wish I could get my box before the 1st. If they fail to include the eyeshadow I'm supposed to get with the code I used, I'll probably take that as a sign to unsubscribe. But we'll see. I wish they would at least do a promo or something as that could also help me come to a conclusion.


 As for being satisfied with GB, I've been with them for the most part since the beginning (but I have unsubscribed). For the most part, I have been happy with most of my boxes when I got them. But, when I had an item that I couldn't use last month and they told me to send them a list of items they could pick from to send me as a replacement, I went over all of my old boxes...and in hindsight, I realized that only one or two were worth the $21 for me. It's interesting to look at them all together like that and think about how much money altogether you have spent on that particular stuff. And I've decided to use it as a way to measure all of my subs!

I have not been completely unhappy with GB, but I won't be resubscribing unless a really epic box comes up. The service and shipping is iffy, and that's annoying. There have been some products I've loved, like the Kryolan lipstick and blush, Ellis Faas lipstick, and the OPI liquid sand, but there have been some "blah" products, too, like multiple bar soaps, really bad nail stickers, two of the worst lip glosses I've ever tried, boring black liners with no staying power...

Of course, there are ups and downs with every sub, but you expect more from a $21 sub than a $10 one, and rightfully so!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 26, 2013)

> Ugh! Sorry. Don't want to take over the thread with complaining, but I really, really, really feel duped this time.Â


 there's a good chance you may still get the lipstick and fragrances. i wouldn't feel badly about it just yet until you receive your box.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2013)

The only time I remember a substitute product that was PROMISED was the Tarte lipstick in the Man Repeller box. If I remember correctly it was the Man Repeller who promised everyone was getting it, not GB. The item substituted was the lipstick for a Tarte blush. So it's not like they substituted Tarte lipstick for a bar soap. In this case I would have preferred the blush! 
 

I've never had a CS issue. I got the dark Amore Pacific and they sent a replacement item to me immediately. All was good there but Newgistics is the devil. GB struggles to get their bags out on time then hands them off to the pony express so that doesn't help things at all!

The worst item I think they ever sent out was the nail stickers. It was so unlike GB. That whole box was no bueno.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine says between 6/28 and 6/29 delivery...


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 26, 2013)

My mom just called. My glossybox was just delivered. Never recieved shipping notice. And it's still June, that was a nice suprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice. My box should be here tomorrow!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine says between 6/28 and 6/29 delivery...


 Mine too, but I have not received shipping notice. I wonder if they are like overnighting the box or some form of express shipping?


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 26, 2013)

I just checked my mail and my box was here! I took a picture but it won't upload on my ipad. Any ideas?


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too, but I have not received shipping notice. I wonder if they are like overnighting the box or some form of express shipping?


 Doubtful - mine are definitely coming via the Pony Express.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 26, 2013)

I finally got my shipping notice!  Can't wait to see if my box takes another journey through Nevada before backtracking to Utah!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 26, 2013)

Just got my tracking info, and my box is already at the post office!! Do I prob get it tomorrow!!!! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 26, 2013)

> I just checked my mail and my box was here! I took a picture but it won't upload on my ipad. Any ideas?


 Was everything in there the ones from the spoilers, or were there any surprises??


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just checked my mail and my box was here! I took a picture but it won't upload on my ipad. Any ideas?


 I've uploaded pics from my iphone to this many times. if you look the icon that says pic so click on that icon that says pic and upload from a device; select a pic. there you go and submit it.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 26, 2013)

Got shipping notices for my box and the gift box I purchased for this month. Should be here tomorrow. Finally!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> My mom just called. My glossybox was just delivered. Never recieved shipping notice. And it's still June, that was a nice suprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Eeeeee!!! Please (spoiler) post content pics ASAP!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Got shipping notices for my box and the gift box I purchased for this month. Should be here tomorrow. Finally!


 Yay!!! I'm hoping against hope this means they somehow neglected to send me shipping info, and mine will be arriving any day now, too!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> I've uploaded pics from my iphone to this many times. if you look the icon that says pic so click on that icon that says pic and upload from a device; select a pic. there you go and submit it.Â


 LEX!!! I need pics!! I'm dieing over here, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LEX!!! I need pics!! I'm dieing over here, lol


 Ha ha Tiffany, I do not have Glossybox, I wish!!! I was trying to help this follow MUT how to post the pic on MUT bec I use iPad and iPhone and always posted pics but it's different format comparable to PC's format.. Ya know? Lemme check instagram to see if there's any recent Glossybox unboxed.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tiffany: Not yet. Just the European Glossybox unboxed..


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 26, 2013)

I am so frustrated because I know I have uploaded pics from my ipad before. When I click on the pic icon it only brings up a screen to enter a URL. I am ready to smash the ipad.


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 26, 2013)

There wereno surprises in the box. I got the polish in Days of Wine and Roses, the. Phillip b African Shea butter shampoo and everything else was as expected. I am not sure about the Tarte.........the perfume bag is really cute and I like half of the scents.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There wereno surprises in the box. I got the polish in Days of Wine and Roses, the. Phillip b African Shea butter shampoo and everything else was as expected. I am not sure about the Tarte.........the perfume bag is really cute and I like half of the scents.


 That's good to hear although I didn't mind the substitutions in the Man Repeller boxes. I wanted the Tarte cheek stain and got the Tarte lipstick instead. I don't envy beauty box subscription companies. We can be hard to please. I can't imagine the barrage of emails Birchbox receives from countless customers bemoaning their box contents and they're on top of their customer service.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There wereno surprises in the box. I got the polish in Days of Wine and Roses, the. Phillip b African Shea butter shampoo and everything else was as expected. I am not sure about the Tarte.........the perfume bag is really cute and I like half of the scents.


 Wow! You got TWO polishes?! What color was Tarte? Was there 6 vials of mini perfumes in a bag? That's odd about iPad.. Try on your iPhone if you have one? Click on the flower icon and click on the photo that you wanted to share and try it again? You may have clicked on wrong icon that has chainlink icon that's for URL. You need to click on the Picture icon that looks like a painting icon..


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is Days of Wine and Roses (I thought it was two polishes so it's a long name of one color) Is that what you got, birchhughes?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Days of Wine and Roses (I thought it was two polishes so it's a long name of one color) Is that what you got, birchhughes?


Gorgeous!


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 26, 2013)

> > There wereno surprises in the box. I got the polish in Days of Wine and Roses, the. Phillip b African Shea butter shampoo and everything else was as expected. I am not sure about the Tarte.........the perfume bag is really cute and I like half of the scents.
> 
> 
> Wow! You got TWO polishes?! What color was Tarte? Was there 6 vials of mini perfumes in a bag? That's odd about iPad.. Try on your iPhone if you have one? Click on the flower icon and click on the photo that you wanted to share and try it again? You may have clicked on wrong icon that has chainlinkÂ icon that's for URL. You need to click on the Picture icon that looks like a painting icon..Â


 I think it is my ipad and the browser settings. Sorry guys. I even just installed the latest update... There is only one polish, it just has a long name that is misleading lol. I got the Tarte in fair to med. it is like a very nude brown with a hot pink center. I am not sure if I want to try it or trade it. There were 6 perfumes. The bag has little charms on the drawstrings, nice touch. I also got a Model Co eyeshadow because of a promo code I used.


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 26, 2013)

> This is Days of Wine and Roses (I thought it was two polishes so it's a long name of one color) Is that what you got, birchhughes?


 Yes! That is it. And it is going up for trade to those interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going out of town this weekend until the middle of next week so I may wait until then to update my trade list.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a pretty color, but it's definitely a fall color, not a June color.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a really depressing name for a polish because that's an old movie about lives being ruined by alcoholism.


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 26, 2013)

Does this work. https://www.makeuptalk.com/g/a/228503/default/


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Tiffany: Not yet. Just the European Glossybox unboxed..Â


 Can you tell I'm a tad bit over zealous?! Thanks for trying! You're the BEST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you tell I'm a tad bit over zealous?! Thanks for trying! You're the BEST


Hey girl, you're getting this month's GB too, huh?! Come onnnn Glossybox!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Hey girl, you're getting this month's GB too, huh?! Come onnnn Glossybox!!Â  :drive:


 That car is TOO cute! And yes, I'm getting 2 Glossyboxes this month!! I definitely see some trades in our near future!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Does this work. https://www.makeuptalk.com/g/a/228503/default/


 YES! I just tried it! Thanks so much for posting!! Your right, the bag does look adorable!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> That's a really depressing name for a polish because that's an old movie about lives being ruined by alcoholism.


 I couldn't stop laughing when you said that lol. I'm surprised that they sent that color. It's very Fall color. Wonder if Sparitual gave a bulk for Fall 2013 colors or surlups to make room for something?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As for being satisfied with GB, I've been with them for the most part since the beginning (but I have unsubscribed). For the most part, I have been happy with most of my boxes when I got them. But, when I had an item that I couldn't use last month and they told me to send them a list of items they could pick from to send me as a replacement, I went over all of my old boxes...and in hindsight, I realized that only one or two were worth the $21 for me. It's interesting to look at them all together like that and think about how much money altogether you have spent on that particular stuff. And I've decided to use it as a way to measure all of my subs!
> ...


 Sounds exactly like how I would have felt. When I've viewed Youtube vids on Glossybox since I cancelled after getting their first 2 boxes, the things I wanted were: Amore Pacific, Glossybox lipstick, Glossybox blush, Ellis Faas, Bulgari tea bath, and maybe a few other high end things. But I've seen a lot of dud items too. I haven't been following them closely, however, and silly me, I thought most of those highly desirable items were sent to everyone. I guess not. And yes, for $21, it is only reasonable to expect more from them than from Isy. Since I got my tracking today, it may be time to cancel. Sad, but probably for the best. I'd rather get 2 extra Ipsys anyway.


----------



## dbella (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to the Your Orders page and copy your order number, then go to a previous Glossybox's tracking number and take out that tracking number and put in your order number. It should tell you if it has shipped or not. Mine has already departed NJ, so sometimes the emails go out late.
> 
> *I'm not sure if it works with the newgistics website with an order number, but you could try


I tried it and all it said was "In transit" and "Your package has not yet been received".   Sigh.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there's a good chance you may still get the lipstick and fragrances. i wouldn't feel badly about it just yet until you receive your box.


 Thanks. I know that. I just kind of feel dumb, you know, and I hate feeling that way. Plus, when I got the offer to buy a gift box for $15, I ordered one for my mom. If anything, she is pickier than me, and I know she would have loved the Tarte lipstick. (I know. I know. Pickier than me? Hard to imagine, lol!)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a really depressing name for a polish because that's an old movie about lives being ruined by alcoholism.


 Didn't Dallas say she chose the colours herself? Perhaps she found it autobiographical. 

Actually I think it's from an Ernest Dowson poem, which could fit a summer theme. 

Quote: They are not long, the weeping and the laughter,Love and desire and hate:I think they have no portion in us afterWe pass the gate.They are not long, the days of wine and roses:Out of a misty dreamOur path emerges for a while, then closesWithin a dream.


----------



## sldb (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it and all it said was "In transit" and "Your package has not yet been received".   Sigh.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You're not alone.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Days of Wine and Roses (I thought it was two polishes so it's a long name of one color) Is that what you got, birchhughes?


 Wow is that gorgeous! A bit dark for me, so I wouldn't wear it often, but there's something about this I find drawing me in. Hoping I get it. Anything but orange or yellow please!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it is my ipad and the browser settings. Sorry guys. I even just installed the latest update...
> 
> There is only one polish, it just has a long name that is misleading lol. I got the Tarte in fair to med. it is like a very nude brown with a hot pink center. I am not sure if I want to try it or trade it. There were 6 perfumes. The bag has little charms on the drawstrings, nice touch. I also got a Model Co eyeshadow because of a promo code I used.


 Birchhughes--Thanks for mentioning you got the Model Co eyeshadow. I used the same code and was really worried with the mess this month they would forget to send those out. Here's hoping I get mine ok too because I am going to go ahead and cancel to avoid getting charged for July. I don't want to call them asking about a missing eyeshadow *after* I cancel, lol!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 26, 2013)

Found this from Wendy BentleyBlonde's FB post:


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Found this from Wendy BentleyBlonde's FB post:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: June GB Box





Spoiler: Warning: June GB Box



Nice; same dark nail polish? I hope there will be varities. No lipstick color swatch? Mmm lemme look up at her site.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Nice; same dark nail polish? I hope there will be varities. No lipstick color swatch? Mmm lemme look up at her site.


 Oh, man....I hope there's varieties, too :sad:


----------



## dbella (Jun 26, 2013)

The box looks good.  I just got an email from Glossybox saying mine will ship by the end of the week.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## sldb (Jun 26, 2013)

That nail polish looks gorgeous! I agree that it is a fall polish, but I'm patient. I can wait a couple of months.


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 26, 2013)

Well between my mom, my sister and I we received 4 boxes today all exactly the same.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> Well between my mom, my sister and I we received 4 boxes today all exactly the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmmm....what is the Philip B product? It doesn't look like shampoo..


----------



## puppyluv (Jun 26, 2013)

I signed up for Glossybox a couple days ago. I started reading all the Dallas Shaw drama here on MUT which got me thinking. I've canceled Sample Society and have been skipping Beauty Army and Julep every month so it was time to add something new, and Glossybox is a sub I haven't tried. The customer service stuff makes me kind of nervous, but I figured I will give them a chance.

My box hasn't shipped yet, but I am excited to get it. I have been wanting to try the Tarte lipstick, and I actually really like that polish color everyone has gotten so far. Though I do agree that I probably won't get much use out of it until the Fall/Winter when I tend to wear darker nail colors. I would not object to some variations.

I used the code for the Model Co lip/cheek tint because that was the only active one I could find. I'm wondering are the codes only for new subscribers? Or can you use a code each month to get extra stuff? Do they usually have codes every month or only for special boxes like this one?


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a really depressing name for a polish because that's an old movie about lives being ruined by alcoholism.
> ...


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 26, 2013)

> > I think it is my ipad and the browser settings. Sorry guys. I even just installed the latest update... There is only one polish, it just has a long name that is misleading lol. I got the Tarte in fair to med. it is like a very nude brown with a hot pink center. I am not sure if I want to try it or trade it. There were 6 perfumes. The bag has little charms on the drawstrings, nice touch. I also got a Model Co eyeshadow because of a promo code I used.
> 
> 
> Birchhughes--Thanks for mentioning you got the Model Co eyeshadow. I used the same code and was really worried with the mess this month they would forget to send those out. Here's hoping I get mine ok too because I am going to go ahead and cancel to avoid getting charged for July. I don't want to call them asking about a missing eyeshadow *after* I cancel, lol!


 No problem! Just so you know, I emailed GB and cancelled a few days ago before boxes shipped. You should be fine if you cancel now. I didn't want to forget and get charged for July.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a really depressing name for a polish because that's an old movie about lives being ruined by alcoholism.
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it and all it said was "In transit" and "Your package has not yet been received".   Sigh.


 Aw I'm sorry .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Days of Wine and Roses (I thought it was two polishes so it's a long name of one color) Is that what you got, birchhughes?


 I love that color! I'd so use it, even in the summer.


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Jun 26, 2013)

got my first box today! the second comes tomoro! I see a lot of people got that wine red, i was scared of getting it too, i actually bought that shade last year for a wedding! i actually got an opaque dark red called kiss the cook, i guess it fits. the color kinda looks like barbecue sauce lol i got the tarte lipstick in fair to light, which is nice. i just hope it looks good on me, since i have olive tone skin.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2013)

This month's box looks fantastic! I would wear that nail color anytime. Also I give HUGE props to GB for finding a last second replacement instead of just sending 4 items. All the sizes are really nice and big too! I'll use everything.


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 26, 2013)

> Hmmm....what is the Philip B product? It doesn't look like shampoo..


 It's not shampoo it's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ph restorative detangling toning mist with apple cider vinegar and the c.booth is a honey almond nourishing dry oil mist which I'm really liking


----------



## Musegirl (Jun 26, 2013)

I got my box!  I got the Philip B. Peppermint and Avocado Shampoo and the SpaRitual Nail polish in Homebody, a dusty rose shade with shimmer.  I absolutely love the Tarte lipstick!  I got medium-tan,which I am definitely not, but it still looks great!


----------



## dbella (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah, so there is some variance in the products (at least the Philip B and the nail polish).


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 26, 2013)

> It's not shampoo it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yay!! Glad to hear your liking it, and I'm also glad to hear GB is switching it up a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Jun 26, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today, thinking my box will be here by tomorrow if lucky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 26, 2013)

For those who are wondering what the colors are becuase some unboxers couldn't post pics so here are the examples: 





Homebody







Fair-Light Skin lipsticks 







Medium-Tan Lipsticks


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not shampoo it's
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 26, 2013)

I love dark red nail polishes! I used the code for the free Model Co. We'll see if I get it. The boxes you guys got look great!


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 26, 2013)

Here is my color variation


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry for the sloppy nail job.. I didn't get to clean it up before I took the pic. It's Spice of Life


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's box looks fantastic! I would wear that nail color anytime. Also I give HUGE props to GB for finding a last second replacement instead of just sending 4 items. All the sizes are really nice and big too! I'll use everything.


 Yeah, the sizes are awesome! I also think it's great that they are still shipping in June, even if some boxes won't come until July.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is my color variation
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuciaValencia (Jun 26, 2013)

I know I'm a little late to the thread, but I thought I'd post here the response Glossybox gave me on Facebook when I asked if I was getting the box even though I had canceled after being charged for June:

 Hi LucÃ­a -- of course you will receive the box you paid for! Because it's a one-time box and you don't have a subscription, the account information just reads a little differently. You will receive an email with shipping info as soon as your box is on its way! 

So I hope that clears up that question, I know I was worried lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks like the website is down. They are trying to foil my plans to cancel, I just know it! 






Before I do cancel, does Glossybox do anything special for your birthday month?


----------



## Soxi (Jun 27, 2013)

I was having the same issue posting pictures from my ipad and iphone. I finally figured out that you have to have it set to the mobile browser not the desktop one. I keep mine on desktop, because I cannot figure out how to get to groups in the mobile browser. You can change it from mobile/desktop if you scroll all the way to the bottom of the page.



> I think it is my ipad and the browser settings. Sorry guys. I even just installed the latest update... There is only one polish, it just has a long name that is misleading lol. I got the Tarte in fair to med. it is like a very nude brown with a hot pink center. I am not sure if I want to try it or trade it. There were 6 perfumes. The bag has little charms on the drawstrings, nice touch. I also got a Model Co eyeshadow because of a promo code I used.


----------



## brio444 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the website is down. They are trying to foil my plans to cancel, I just know it!
> 
> ...


 Yes.  They bait-and-switch you with the Man Repeller box.  (I am one of those that did NOT get the lipstick that that was advertised everywhere.  Even gifted myself a second box for my birthday that month and got TWO blushes.  gRRR.)


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 27, 2013)

I actually received shipping notice yesterday and was extremely surprised, I wasn't expecting the June box in June


----------



## lyndieonline (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, I never had a clue who Dallas Shaw was until this Glossybox. and I wish I still didn't. Oh and P.S. Dallas....I ordered the box because of Tarte and Oscar de la Renta not your illustration you lowered yourself to create for all of us common-folk. Man, that blog post ticked me off. I really wish I could cancel this order. This is the last money Glossybox will see from me. The constant changing up of items (not just in this box) and the fact that I never got my bonus item in the beginning  on top of all this has pushed me over the edge.

Bondi, however, will definitely be seeing my money in the future and I've never in my life spent that kind of money on nail polish. You can't beat great customer service!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes.  They bait-and-switch you with the Man Repeller box.  (I am one of those that did NOT get the lipstick that that was advertised everywhere.  Even gifted myself a second box for my birthday that month and got TWO blushes.  gRRR.)






I just hope I will not have a surprise like that. This month's box  is my "birthday box". It will be a surprise if I get it this week. Other than that nothing special.


----------



## ricarlav (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the website is down. They are trying to foil my plans to cancel, I just know it!
> 
> ...


 Nope! They did nothing my birthday month.


----------



## dbella (Jun 27, 2013)

Still no shipping for me.  I guess I won't be getting my Glossybox until July at this rate.  I'm glad I cancelled.  It's a shame, because if it had actually arrived on the original expected delivery day, it would have arrived on my birthday.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Still no shipping for me.Â  I guess I won't be getting my Glossybox until July at this rate.Â  I'm glad I cancelled.Â  It's a shame, because if it had actually arrived on the original expected delivery day, it would have arrived on my birthday.


 I haven't gotten the shipment confirmation yet. It's in 'pack' phase as of now. Yeah like you said until July arrival. :-/. Happy Birthday!


----------



## dbella (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten the shipment confirmation yet. It's in 'pack' phase as of now. Yeah like you said until July arrival. :-/. Happy Birthday!


Poop on this late delivery jazz.   I wonder if they deliberately leave the ones who cancel to be the last to be shipped.

And thanks for the birthday wishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It was the big five oh for me this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes.  They bait-and-switch you with the Man Repeller box.  (I am one of those that did NOT get the lipstick that that was advertised everywhere.  Even gifted myself a second box for my birthday that month and got TWO blushes.  gRRR.)


So, you get a Man Repeller box for your birthday?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2013)

> So, you get a Man Repeller box for your birthday?


 I think she was being snarky, much like my own response would have been: lies about when the box was going to ship, lies that it had shipped, and lies about when it would arrive. (I'm a January baby who had hoped for a great box, was told it would ship around the 20th and arrive by the end of the month, didn't see tracking generated until the 26th, never actually received a shipping email, and didn't receive the box until well into February, although I did get the tarte lipstick.) [ETA: I forgot to directly answer. You get nothing for your birthday. I don't think they ask for your birth date when you sign up.]


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Poop on this late delivery jazz.Â Â  I wonder if they deliberately leave the ones who cancel to be the last to be shipped. And thanks for the birthday wishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  It was the big five oh for me this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't cancel. I switched to monthly sub. I wonder if they send out to people who have a year to 6 months to 3 months sub with a promo code to be shipped first and leave monthly sub to last without a promo code?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't cancel. I switched to monthly sub. I wonder if they send out to people who have a year to 6 months to 3 months sub with a promo code to be shipped first and leave monthly sub to last without a promo code?


 Mine was monthly the whole time without promo code and has been shipped two days ago (at least that's what they say in the e-mail). A lot of times when i got the e-mail it was already in Indiana.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 27, 2013)

Got my box ladies!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







my variations are the Philip b. "lovin' leav-in conditioner, the "spice of life" sparitual, and the tarte in fair/light

the eyeliner I got from using the code WINK it's the same one from the march box I believe. Also the Phillip b product I got was covered in dirt and dust. What's that about?? And the entire glossymag is just pictures upon pictures upon pictures of Dallas shaw. Yawn. Overall a good box, because I can see myself using all of these products, however I will be canceling. Moving on to greener makeup sub pastures. Lol


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm only on my second GB, so I don't have a lot of experience with the company.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I never had a clue who Dallas Shaw was until this Glossybox. and I wish I still didn't. Oh and P.S. Dallas....I ordered the box because of Tarte and Oscar de la Renta not your illustration you lowered yourself to create for all of us common-folk. Man, that blog post ticked me off. I really wish I could cancel this order. This is the last money Glossybox will see from me. The constant changing up of items (not just in this box) and the fact that I never got my bonus item in the beginning  on top of all this has pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Bondi, however, will definitely be seeing my money in the future and I've never in my life spent that kind of money on nail polish. You can't beat great customer service!


 
I did place an order with Bondi - I only got one polish since I went overboard on the discontinued Sephora by OPIs yesterday. I was down to Horny Mistress or NYPD (hello Tardis Blue) and mentioned on the online chat that I was trying to decide which color to get and "have it on good authority" that NYPD is a Tardis Blue, so I went with that for this order.

I'm so close to pulling the trigger and ditching Glossybox, but my boxes are still in shipping limbo.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

I want my frigging box glossybox. I gave you money for this box in MAY!!! I let their customer service team know about how their shipping sucks each month, to check out this thread for feedback and how I really feel about them. This pattern of getting the money quick and shipping thirty days later is ridiculous. It's longer than my monthly cycle! Sorry I needed to vent ladies, lol. If I'm forking over $21 a month, your company better be on point.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box ladies!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome box after seeing the spoilers I gave in and bought a second box. Going to get the eyeshadow extra with the first one and the lip and check tint with the second one. Probaly going to cancel after this month got to start saving up for vacation.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was monthly the whole time without promo code and has been shipped two days ago (at least that's what they say in the e-mail). A lot of times when i got the e-mail it was already in Indiana.


 Mmm Interesting.. I'm trying to figure out.. Maybe they, well, you are closer to their headquarter NJ so like it always has been east coast getting firs to the last to the West Coast?.. I don't know what their system or how it works..


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mmm Interesting.. I'm trying to figure out.. Maybe they, well, you are closer to their headquarter NJ so like it always has been east coast getting firs to the last to the West Coast?.. I don't know what their system or how it works..


 Hahaha Lexxies, I have been trying to figure out their shipping since January. Granted, I am blonde but so far I did not come to a logical conclusion. I live in the Midwest, in humid Missouri. So far i have gotten my box always around the 28th of each month. Let's see if the lip item is completely mush by the time it arrives in my doorstep and probably lies in the sun all day.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha Lexxies, I have been trying to figure out their shipping since January. Granted, I am blonde but so far I did not come to a logical conclusion. I live in the Midwest, in humid Missouri. So far i have gotten my box always around the 28th of each month. Let's see if the lip item is completely mush by the time it arrives in my doorstep and probably lies in the sun all day.






Yeah as you can see I'm blonde, too 



.  Yeah it is no fun when it comes to a melted lipstick. I just hope that it would withstand the weather


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hallulejah! Just got their shipment confirmation via email. It just departed from Elizabethan, NJ on 26th.


----------



## MarineBride007 (Jun 27, 2013)

My box is on it's way too!! I should get it in a week or less.  I caved and got this box. I canceled after their "birthday" box, and then this one looked awesome! It will probably be my last beauty box for a while. I am moving soon and we are down sizing. I sadly have more than enough make up, so no more shopping for me. :-(


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's my only worry with this box. I would be so disappointed but I have a feeling it will be solid enough (hopefully!)


----------



## dbella (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hallulejah! Just got their shipment confirmation via email. It just departed from Elizabethan, NJ on 26th.


I just got the same confirmation and mine's in the same place.  It was picked up by their shipping partner on the 21st and has been sitting around in NJ since.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got the same confirmation and mine's in the same place.  It was picked up by their shipping partner on the 21st and has been sitting around in NJ since.


 This is my tracking info:

6/26/2013 4:14 PM FISHERS, IN 46037 Departed Shipping Partner Facility 6/26/2013 4:55 AM FISHERS, IN 46037 Arrived Shipping Partner Facility 6/25/2013 5:52 PM ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 Departed Shipping Partner Facility 6/25/2013 5:50 AM ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 Arrived Shipping Partner Facility 6/18/2013 11:02 PM KEARNY, NJ 07032 Picked Up by Shipping Partner


It makes no sense to me that it took 7 days from Kearny to Elizabethport. New Jersey is not that big of a state!!!!



 At least from there it has been going pretty quick. It might get here by Monday.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my tracking info:
> 
> ...


 Yep, my tracking shows the exact same thing, except mine sat around in Kearny til the 26th 



  8 freaking days!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## dbella (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's mine:

Departed Shipping Partner Facility June 26, 2013, 4:24 pm ELIZABETHPORT NJ 07206

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility June 26, 2013 9:46 am ELIZABETHPORT NJ 07206

Picked up by Shipping Partner June 21, 2013 11:02 pm KEARNY NJ 07032


----------



## maronk82 (Jun 27, 2013)

My tracking also was stuck in Kearny for 7 days! But it is finally out for delivery; looking forward to the tarte  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also just ordered two Bondi polishes (Lady Liberty and Botanical Beauty with the free top coat) and have already received a tracking number. Now that's fast!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...






 turtle sounds about right. Definitely not a Ninja Turtle though! I know I am not the most patient person but this is not reasonable to me. It takes us 16 hours to drive to NJ. I feel like things I ordered from China have arrived faster.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> Â turtle sounds about right. Definitely not a Ninja Turtle though! I know I am not the most patient person but this is not reasonable to me. It takes us 16 hours to drive to NJ. I feel like things I ordered from China have arrived faster.


 Now THAT was funny..!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maronk82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking also was stuck in Kearny for 7 days! But it is finally out for delivery; looking forward to the tarte  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also just ordered two Bondi polishes (Lady Liberty and Botanical Beauty with the free top coat) and have already received a tracking number. Now that's fast!


  I'm wearing Botanical Beauty on my toes and I'm in love!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

My box just arrived! I will admit, the box itself is adorable. I will use it to stash my manicure supplies &amp; stamping plates. I also noticed that the Glossymag has a nice Bondi advertisement in it. Guess it was too late to change before the boxes went out. I hope it brings Bondi some more business. They're a great company and they deserve it! 










*Philip B. Hair Gel* (dusty as hell as you can see), *Tarte in Medium-to-Tan *(I'm pale as [email protected]%k but it looks do-able), *SpaRitual in Whirlwind Romance* (the palest of ballet pinks, very sheer)





*This is after 4 coats. It has a lovely shimmer. *

I'm not much a hair gel girl so I may just throw it on the trade list. Not sure about the polish either. I'm more in to bold, bright colors. Perhaps I'll try my hand at frankening. The perfumes all smell pretty nice at first sniff. I look forward to giving each a more in-depth trial. I'm also looking forward to trying out the dry oil since I chose a Julep box that doesn't have their dry oil this month. I'll reserve judgement on the Tarte lipstick until after I see some swatches. I'm pretty darn pale and not much for dark lip colors so we'll see.


----------



## dbella (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice.  I hope I don't get the hair gel or that shade of polish though.  I don't use hair gels since my hair is baby fine and stick straight - it would do zero except weigh it down more and I don't wear pale nail polish.  I'm really hoping I get the shampoo and a darker or brighter nail color.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Heeey Bondi just posted careers availability on their FB !!! I can't seem to find its way there.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 27, 2013)

i got my two boxes today. don't love the nail polish shades i got (death by chocolate and spirit child). would've preferred the bondi colors, but i'm not big into polish anyway. i also received two lipsticks in fair-light. gah! i need medium-tan. oh, well. it should still work. i'm liking everything else! good month for me!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's mine.......





I'm most intrigued by the Philip B. Detangling Toning Mist---mine wasn't dusty either, FWIW

The Spa Ritual came in Spice of Life.  After looking at the Bondi colors in the glossymag, makes me kinda sad that we didn't get that in the box, the colors looked beautiful!


----------



## dbella (Jun 27, 2013)

Not to change the topic back to Bondi (except that I am).  I just LOVE the Teal Magnolia.  I applied it on fingers and toes this weekend and it has not budged.  I almost never ever wear polish on my nails because I type all day long.  It just doesn't hold up (that's also why my nails are natural and short).  As you can tell from my jewelry, teal and aqua are my favorite colors, so I'm loving this.  I even had a guy tell me he liked my nail color today! LOL


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to change the topic back to Bondi (except that I am).  I just LOVE the Teal Magnolia.  I applied it on fingers and toes this weekend and it has not budged.  I almost never ever wear polish on my nails because I type all day long.  It just doesn't hold up (that's also why my nails are natural and short).  As you can tell from my jewelry, teal and aqua are my favorite colors, so I'm loving this.  I even had a guy tell me he liked my nail color today! LOL


 Ooooo... that is a gorgeous color! Love your bracelets too!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice.  I hope I don't get the hair gel or that shade of polish though.  I don't use hair gels since my hair is baby fine and stick straight - it would do zero except weigh it down more and I don't wear pale nail polish.  I'm really hoping I get the shampoo and a darker or brighter nail color.


 That's exactly the reason I don't wear gel. My hair isn't straight but it is super fine. I have a hard enough time getting crown height without weighing it down in product. Plus, I'm not a fan of crunchy hair. lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Heeey Bondi just posted careers availability on their FB !!! I can't seem to find its way there.


 If only I were still in NYC.


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my box today!!!!! Yay~

I got Fair to Light for my Tarte (woot!) 

Peppermint &amp; Avocado Volumizing &amp; Clarifying Shampoo (which I would rather trade because I don't like minty bath products...)
And Home Body Shimmer polish (I don't know if I like this shade or not because I have so many pinks...)





I do like how the box design is printed and not a sticker like the man repeller box (speaking of which, I was bummed out I got the blush since I haven't figured out how to use blush on my face yet... lol)


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 27, 2013)

> If only I were still in NYC.


 Not just in NYC, Miami, CA, FL, NJ


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just arrived! I will admit, the box itself is adorable. I will use it to stash my manicure supplies &amp; stamping plates. I also noticed that the Glossymag has a nice Bondi advertisement in it. Guess it was too late to change before the boxes went out. I hope it brings Bondi some more business. They're a great company and they deserve it!
> 
> ...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally painted my nails with my Bondi Blue Skies polish. I love the color (don't have anything quite like it). I found it a little thick for my liking. Also, don't know if anyone else had this problem but mine bubbled a little and when I climbed into bed hours after painting my nails they got blanket indents on them.



(with flash)



(without flash)


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notice!  My box just left Elizabethport NJ yesterday so it is unlikely I will see it until July 5th or so.  Wow.  Per the tracking email from GB my estimated delivery date is 7/3/13-7/8/13.  So I will be charged for July before I get June.  Smh.


----------



## Soxi (Jun 27, 2013)

I received both the boxes I ordered today. I am fairly certain at this point that Glossybox just randomly tosses the variations into the boxes without referring to the profile. I have my skin listed as fair and the sent me the dark-to-tan tarte products in both boxes abd gave me the darkest color in the CC cream last month, why bother asking if they don't refer to it?! Sigh. That being said, I am still pretty happy with the box this month.

Box 1 variations: Tarte in "medium-to-tan", SpaRitual in "Whirlwind Romance" and Philip B Styling Gel.





Box 2 variations: Tarte in "medium-to-tan, SpaRitual in "Whirlwind Romance" and Philip B Anti-Flake Relief Shampoo.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally painted my nails with my Bondi Blue Skies polish. I love the color (don't have anything quite like it). I found it a little thick for my liking. Also, don't know if anyone else had this problem but mine bubbled a little and when I climbed into bed hours after painting my nails they got blanket indents on them.
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a super pretty color! Sad about the blanket indents. I'm wondering if anyone else had anything like that? I always paint my nails before bed and for the most part it never happens, but sometimes it does depending on the polish.


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 27, 2013)

> I received both the boxes I ordered today. I am fairly certain at this point that Glossybox just randomly tosses the variations into the boxes without referring to the profile. I have my skin listed as fair and the sent me the dark-to-tan tarte products in both boxes abd gave me the darkest color in the CC cream last month, why bother asking if they don't refer to it?! Sigh. That being said, I am still pretty happy with the box this month.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Let me know if you are looking to trade the tarte. I have 2 in the light shade and would love to try the medium to tan.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

Still no shipping notice...Gah!!


----------



## Soxi (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know if you are looking to trade the tarte. I have 2 in the light shade and would love to try the medium to tan.


 I would love to trade one. Pming you now...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a super pretty color! Sad about the blanket indents. I'm wondering if anyone else had anything like that? I always paint my nails before bed and for the most part it never happens, but sometimes it does depending on the polish.


It also could be the topcoat, it's the one I got for free from them and it's pretty thin compared to the topcoats I normally use like the Revlon Colorstay. I did go in and do another topcoat (Revlon Colorstay) after my nap and now you can't really see any of the bubbles or blanket indents.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no shipping notice...Gah!!


 haven't got my shipping notices for my two boxes either emailed they told me they were sent but didn't give me the tracking numbers


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It also could be the topcoat, it's the one I got for free from them and it's pretty thin compared to the topcoats I normally use like the Revlon Colorstay. I did go in and do another topcoat (Revlon Colorstay) after my nap and now you can't really see any of the bubbles or blanket indents.


 I've no exprience with the Bondis but sometimes I'll soak my finger nail (after the polish is no longer tacky but might still be soft) in a bit of ice water for as long as I can stand it and that seem to cure it faster.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> haven't got my shipping notices for my two boxes either emailed they told me they were sent but didn't give me the tracking numbers


 I was REALLY hoping my boxes would magically appear today on my doorstep..sadly, not the case :/


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haven't got my shipping notices for my two boxes either emailed they told me they were sent but didn't give me the tracking numbers







 




 
I've not received any shipping notice either, I'm in New York, probably a 2 hour drive from their New Jersey fullfillment house.  

I really don't understand why it takes GB so incredibly long to assemble a box.  Can you imagine if my credit card company took 25+ days for my money to arrive in their account?  

Quote: Dec 17, 2012 â€“ _Glossybox_ shipped 2 million boxes to _customers_ in its first 1.5 years of operations 





 

So theoratically they collect anywhere from $1.5 MM to $2.5 MM revenue each month.  What are they doing with it, letting it collect interest or a sweeping it out to the foreign loan market?  That's a lot of interst generating princle they are sitting on.  

I think the early payment schedule and substantial lag in box delivery is planned.  The real business here is the interest sweep for GlossyBox.  I want $1.5 MM to $2.5 MM revolving through my accounts on a monthly basis so I too can collect intrest unitl pay day.  I wonder when they pay their employees and suppliers?  I'd be willing to speculate that there's  a substnacial delay in their salary and shipping payments.

It's actually quite brilliant!





 




 




 




 

Hmmm... I'm going to offer every gal here fine Chinese cousine one week each month (during the womenly cycle) so you can relax not worry about extra chores.  i'll be taking payments three weeks ahead of time and from time to time please expect delays of up to 2 hours, because traffic conditions are unpredicatble in Naw York.  Naw... but really $20 is a good deal, I just didn't expect so much drama and delay.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> haven't got my shipping notices for my two boxes either emailed they told me they were sent but didn't give me the tracking numbers


 They told me that crap last night. All I want is a tracking number, especially when you give us an estimated delivery date, smh. I like stalking my packages. Like I said, the glossybox turnaround process last just as long as a woman's monthly cycle (28 days) b


----------



## pride (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my box today as well. I liked that I got the toning/detangling spray, but I won't be using either the tarte (medium-tan) or the c booth oil mist so please check out my swap list if you are interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today as well. I liked that I got the toning/detangling spray, but I won't be using either the tarte (medium-tan) or the c booth oil mist so please check out my swap list if you are interested


 I have

http://pinterest.com/ajcain1980/online-swap/ interested in the cbooth oil let me know thanks


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They told me that crap last night. All I want is a tracking number, especially when you give us an estimated delivery date, smh. I like stalking my packages. Like I said, the glossybox turnaround process last just as long as a woman's monthly cycle (28 days) b


 Very well said! I agree!


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today as well. I liked that I got the toning/detangling spray, but I won't be using either the tarte (medium-tan) or the c booth oil mist so please check out my swap list if you are interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today as well. I liked that I got the toning/detangling spray, but I won't be using either the tarte (medium-tan) or the c booth oil mist so please check out my swap list if you are interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 interested in the cbooth oil here is my swap page

http://pinterest.com/ajcain1980/online-swap/


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my tracking yesterday and shockingly my box arrived today! Usually it takes days before it gets to me from Fishers Indiana! Maybe the expedited the shipping?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

I should get my box tomorrow or Saturday. It's in Indiana and then it usually arrives super fast after that!


----------



## LadyK (Jun 27, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today so went ahead and cancelled.  I am just not excited about GB anymore.  The products can be good sometimes, but the late shipping and constant switching of highly advertised products has dampened my enthusiasm.  There might be a time I try GB again but for now I need to find a new box.  I already get Birchbox but any suggestions for a good second box???


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought 3 gift boxes for my sister, mom, and a friend. Of course, I got shipping confirmations for all 3 gifts &amp; no confirmation yet for my personal box. Ugh- come on already! I'm hoping we get some variations between us - maybe some insider trading.. Lol!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 27, 2013)

> I got my shipping notice today so went ahead and cancelled.Â  I am just not excited about GB anymore.Â  The products can be good sometimes, but the late shipping and constant switching of highly advertised products has dampened my enthusiasm.Â  There might be a time I try GB again but for now I need to find a new box.Â  I already get Birchbox but any suggestions for a good second box???Â


 Popsugar is my favorite sub box- worth the splurge!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> I got my shipping notice today so went ahead and cancelled.Â  I am just not excited about GB anymore.Â  The products can be good sometimes, but the late shipping and constant switching of highly advertised products has dampened my enthusiasm.Â  There might be a time I try GB again but for now I need to find a new box.Â  I already get Birchbox but any suggestions for a good second box???Â


 Hmmm..I've heard lots of good things about Lip Factory, so I went ahead and signed up...July will be my first month, and it's supposed to be one of their themed "all lips" boxes, so...fingers crossed for good stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very well said! I agree!


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice today so went ahead and cancelled.  I am just not excited about GB anymore.  The products can be good sometimes, but the late shipping and constant switching of highly advertised products has dampened my enthusiasm.  There might be a time I try GB again but for now I need to find a new box.  I already get Birchbox but any suggestions for a good second box???


 Starlooks, Ipsy, Popsugar, etc.  Check out subscriptionboxes.com (not a referral site). People leave reviews for all types of subscription boxes there.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm..I've heard lots of good things about Lip Factory, so I went ahead and signed up...July will be my first month, and it's supposed to be one of their themed "all lips" boxes, so...fingers crossed for good stuff!


 I know this is totally off topic, but I think that the Lip Factory all about lips boxes are their best!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 27, 2013)

> I know this is totally off topic, but I think that the Lip Factory all about lips boxes are their best!


  Yayyy!! This is what I'm hoping, lol


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 28, 2013)

> I already get Birchbox but any suggestions for a good second box???Â


 Ipsy!


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy!


 yeah ipsy is awesome.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 28, 2013)

been wanting to try lip factory might try that this month


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Try Goodebox.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> Try Goodebox.


 Oooh! July is my first month with Goodebox, AND I just got my shipping confirmation!! WOOT


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 28, 2013)

FINALLY got my tracking number today, although my box is still in NJ and I'm in FL. Ugh. Hoping for a cute polish color and the detangling mist. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my shipping notice today so went ahead and cancelled.  I am just not excited about GB anymore.  The products can be good sometimes, but the late shipping and constant switching of highly advertised products has dampened my enthusiasm.  There might be a time I try GB again but for now I need to find a new box.  I already get Birchbox but any suggestions for a good second box???
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Oooh! July is my first month with Goodebox, AND I just got my shipping confirmation!! WOOT


 WHAT?! I never got mine! It's my first month and time as well. Hubby gifted me a 6 months sub for a Mother's Day gift. Heard that samples up to 6-7 and 3 r deluxe sizes. So excited! Did u know here at MUT, there's Goodebox forum. It's so quiet. We need more people there! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just signed up for Lip Factory too. Not only is July an all lip box, but it is also their anniversary box! I loooove lip products so I cannot wait!


 I signed up, too! Not that I need more lip products, but I have been curious about this one for a while, and as I cancelled GB...figured, why not?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, great minds think alike!


 I just laughed because we replied to each other saying the same thing in two different threads at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 28, 2013)

I signed up for Lip Factory too! I like them so far and I'm really excited to see what they'll do for July but they need a new website... lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for Lip Factory too! I like them so far and I'm really excited to see what they'll do for July but they need a new website... lol


 Definitely agree with you there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 28, 2013)

Also, I haven't signed up for this sub, but thought it was cute:: 

28dayhug.com


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely agree with you there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was gonna say we must be night owls but you're in a different time zone... lol it's almost 5am here.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for Lip Factory too! I like them so far and I'm really excited to see what they'll do for July but they need a new website... lol


Yes! Their website is horrible.


----------



## jannie135 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Their website is horrible.


 Don't they have some sort of point system? And they have a referral but it's like a number and I feel like I'm reciting my employee id to get a discount when I tell my friends about it. lol

But there CS is nice so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't they have some sort of point system? And they have a referral but it's like a number and I feel like I'm reciting my employee id to get a discount when I tell my friends about it. lol
> 
> But there CS is nice so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, I think they have a point system for shopping in their store? I'm not completely sure though.

Their CS is the best!  They respond super fast all the time.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for Lip Factory too! I like them so far and I'm really excited to see what they'll do for July but they need a new website... lol





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely agree with you there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! Their website is horrible.


 They had posted on their facebook a week or so back that they were working on their website so that we can log in to our accounts and see our points etc.  I asked about the status a few days ago and they said that it is ready to go as soon as they have everyone's info put in.  So have no fear, website updates are coming.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I haven't signed up for this sub, but thought it was cute::
> 
> 28dayhug.com


They have suspended service-not sure if they are totally out of business, but I am pretty sure they are.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jun 28, 2013)

> been wanting to try lip factory might try that this month





> I just signed up for Lip Factory too. Not only is July an all lip box, but it is also their anniversary box! I loooove lip products so I cannot wait!Â


 I just signed up for lip factory yesterday!! I am so excited! Does anyone know if there is a July lip factory inc thread???


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jun 28, 2013)

My box is in KY. So I will hopefully have it today or tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to change the topic back to Bondi (except that I am).  I just LOVE the Teal Magnolia.  I applied it on fingers and toes this weekend and it has not budged.  I almost never ever wear polish on my nails because I type all day long.  It just doesn't hold up (that's also why my nails are natural and short).  As you can tell from my jewelry, teal and aqua are my favorite colors, so I'm loving this.  I even had a guy tell me he liked my nail color today! LOL


 the teal is nice and I looove your bracelets as well! And I am sorry, I know this is off topic, but where did you get those if I can ask? Aqua and blue tones are my favorite colors.

No updates on my box by the way. Departed Fishers, IN on the 26th in the evening. It would be a great surprise if it arrived today!


----------



## brandyk (Jun 28, 2013)

i hate that the box takes so long for everyone. i got mine! I LOVED this box, except for the color, which I'll still use, just not on me!



 I got the Philip B Nordic Wood shampoo and the C booth Honey almond dry oil.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

If I don't get a tracking number by 5pm est, there will be problems. This is the end of the business week. That's all I want. They need to get rid of that estimated delivery thing in their profile because it is not accurate.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jun 28, 2013)

So, my glossybox AND my NB Testtube are both out for delivery. But, guess who's at the airport heading to Vegas for the weekend? This girl right here! Ugh!!!! I was almost tempted to stay home to get my "precious." ALMOST!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> FINALLY got my tracking number today, although my box is still in NJ and I'm in FL. Ugh. Hoping for a cute polish color and the detangling mist. Fingers crossed!


  Got mine today too!   I'm 35 min away from Elizabeth NJ and the box should be here by Tuesday latest.  I'm hoping for a nice nail color too!  Am not sure what Booth's offerings are, but I hope it's something moisturizing rather then any beach sprays with salt that tends to dry hair even further. 



​


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Ipsy!


 I love popsugarmusthave box but I also like oxford trunks oxbox


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, my glossybox AND my NB Testtube are both out for delivery. But, guess who's at the airport heading to Vegas for the weekend? This girl right here! Ugh!!!! I was almost tempted to stay home to get my "precious." ALMOST!








 




 
I know what you mean aboutd derailing plans or shapping plans for beauty products.  

I do interpreting for Early Intervention Evaluations (at risk children: psych, OT, PT, special ed etc...) and am never at the same place twice but I always, always hit the local Sephora, especially now because of the OPI sales (50% off, except the Disney collaborations).  Over this week, I've been able to pick up colors that are no longer online and mini-kits too, i.e. Nail It!, Metro Too Chic and a 18 pcs set someone just returned.  Today I'll be hitting a Sephora in Nassau county after a case!  Otherwise I could never justify driving to all the Sephoras within a 60-mile radious of me!

Have fun in Vegas!  Your 'precious' will be there to greet you when you get home!


----------



## dbella (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the teal is nice and I looove your bracelets as well! And I am sorry, I know this is off topic, but where did you get those if I can ask? Aqua and blue tones are my favorite colors.
> 
> No updates on my box by the way. Departed Fishers, IN on the 26th in the evening. It would be a great surprise if it arrived today!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The heavier bracelet is Jessica Simpson.  I got it at TJ Maxx, but I'm pretty sure you can get it at Dillards or any other retailer that carries her jewelry.  The smaller ones with the black bands I got from Zulily a month or so ago, so they are not available there any more and I don't know where else you could find them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

> So, my glossybox AND my NB Testtube are both out for delivery. But, guess who's at the airport heading to Vegas for the weekend? This girl right here! Ugh!!!! I was almost tempted to stay home to get my "precious." ALMOST!


 Don't stay home for a bag that will be waiting for you when you get back from Vegas, lol. Have fun and be safe on your trip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The heavier bracelet is Jessica Simpson.  I got it at TJ Maxx, but I'm pretty sure you can get it at Dillards or any other retailer that carries her jewelry.  The smaller ones with the black bands I got from Zulily a month or so ago, so they are not available there any more and I don't know where else you could find them.


 Very cool, thank you. Funny I thought of the smaller ones while browsing on Zulily today. Sometimes they bring back stuff! Definitely looking for the other one!


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If I don't get a tracking number by 5pm est, there will be problems. This is the end of the business week. That's all I want. They need to get rid of that estimated delivery thing in their profile because it is not accurate.


 The estimated delivery thing yesterday said "6/27-6/29" today it says "6/30-7/1" And I still haven't gotten a shipping notice yet and when I plug in the order # into a previous link it says its been sitting in NJ since the 21st on both boxes. Not happy with them this month.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bracelets sometimes have sale or specials at BaubleBar.com. I get their email promo every now and then you pick 5 for $15 or something like that? I've never own it but I really love the colors, style, etc. Love you bracelet! Do you work with your hands alot? I just adore bracelets, I do... I just can't wear 'em. It drives me nuts. I REALLY REALLY tried wearing bracelets, just not thinking about how much it bugged me so much while I was doing something with my hands.. I just FAILED. LOL.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 28, 2013)

This is what I received my box yesterday: 





This is the tarte product in medium (right after I used it of course). It's not actually nude because the color in the center blends in, so it's more of a pink color. It's nice, but I was looking forward to trying an actual nude lipstick. Maybe I read the spoilers wrong :/ 





I tried this on this morning and I love it! It smells really nice and is very nourishing on my skin. I just returned from a beach trip so my skin has been parched. I'll be using this a lot!





All of the products. (Not sure why the pictures loaded out of order!)





This is the Philip B. product. I'm not too excited about a clarifying shampoo because I have super curly, and very dry hair. I'll probably gift it to one of my sisters.





This is the name of the polish I received. It's a peachy shimmery color that I've seen a few other people receive. I've been into bright colors lately, so I'll also gift this to a sister.

I haven't tried the perfumes yet, but they all have pump sprays which I really appreciate! I look forward to trying them out over the next few days.
There is more I like than dislike this month, so I'm happy! 





Edit: I never received a tracking email - the box just showed up!


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The estimated delivery thing yesterday said "6/27-6/29" today it says "6/30-7/1" And I still haven't gotten a shipping notice yet and when I plug in the order # into a previous link it says its been sitting in NJ since the 21st on both boxes. Not happy with them this month.


 I have no shipping email either and I must be an idiot, but I cannot figure out how to do what you did and switch out the order #.  I swear I'm missing something.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 28, 2013)

It looks like most of you have gotten a nail polish that is within in the reds/purplish/soft pink hues.. No bright summery colors or out of whack colors at all? Maybe we all need the 'NORMAL' color 



for this once?


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have no shipping email either and I must be an idiot, but I cannot figure out how to do what you did and switch out the order #.  I swear I'm missing something.


 You have to click "Track" on a previous order then once you get to their "tracking page" in the field where the full tracking # is prefilled in, blank that out and paste in the order # you're trying to track.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to click "Track" on a previous order then once you get to their "tracking page" in the field where the full tracking # is prefilled in, blank that out and paste in the order # you're trying to track.


 Thanks, I finally figured it out.  However, there is no info in there at all for this order #.  Do you think I should be concerned?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> WHAT?! I never got mine! It's my first month and time as well. Hubby gifted me a 6 months sub for a Mother's Day gift. Heard that samples up to 6-7 and 3 r deluxe sizes. So excited! Did u know here at MUT, there's Goodebox forum. It's so quiet. We need more people there! LOL


 Don't shoot the messenger, Lex, LOL! I had a bit of trouble with my sign up on their website, so, I was back and forth with their CS for a while until they got my account details squared away, so, maybe this is why they emailed me directly???? :maybe: I did see on one of the more recent Goodebox threads that some of the subscribers were notified via FB that their boxes had shipped, so, check your account there, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I finally figured it out.  However, there is no info in there at all for this order #.  Do you think I should be concerned?


 I would be. Definitely send them an email or call em because that doesn't sound right.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> I just signed up for Lip Factory too. Not only is July an all lip box, but it is also their anniversary box! I loooove lip products so I cannot wait!Â


 WOOT! Me, too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> From what I understand, the boxes are supposed to ship by the 30th?? Here's hoping!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> I would be. Definitely send them an email or call em because that doesn't sound right.


 Rain petal- if it helps at all, I JUST got my tracking email about 10 minutes for the box I gifted myself about..still no tracking info for my original sub box


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, Lex, LOL! I had a bit of trouble with my sign up on their website, so, I was back and forth with their CS for a while until they got my account details squared away, so, maybe this is why they emailed me directly???? :maybe:
> 
> I did see on one of the more recent Goodebox threads that some of the subscribers were notified via FB that their boxes had shipped, so, check your account there, too!


 I did; nothing. But maybe I'm looking into a wrong place? Where do I find it? The shipping notice? I did shoot CS via FB and they responded quickly.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have no shipping email either and I must be an idiot, but I cannot figure out how to do what you did and switch out the order #.  I swear I'm missing something.


 where do you see track previous order I cant find it anywhere on the website


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> I did; nothing. But maybe I'm looking into a wrong place? Where do I find it? The shipping notice? I did shoot CS via FB and they responded quickly.Â


 I didn't get my notification through FB, so I'm not sure how they sent them out..(I tend to think it would be through PM, though) so, if you don't have a message from them, I would try to contact them again on FB and explain that all the rest of your fellow MUT'ers got shipping confirmations for their July boxes except you, and could they please check it's status for you..with a little cherry on top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where do you see track previous order I cant find it anywhere on the website


 You have to click on your box order history to get the info for the previous months' boxes. Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get my notification through FB, so I'm not sure how they sent them out..(I tend to think it would be through PM, though) so, if you don't have a message from them, I would try to contact them again on FB and explain that all the rest of your fellow MUT'ers got shipping confirmations for their July boxes except you, and could they please check it's status for you..with a little cherry on top


 Already did that about a minute ago 



 Yes, the PM to them. Sorry..


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to click on your box order history to get the info for the previous months' boxes. Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 this is my first month guess this info not goin to help me lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> Already did that about a minute agoÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â Yes, the PM to them. Sorry..Â


 Ahh, ok!! Well, they should respond pretty quickly, then....Let me know what you find out! I'm gonna scoot over and checking the tracking on my box...Come to mama :yesss:


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I received my box yesterday:
> 
> ...


 Great pictures, thank you!


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 28, 2013)

I just cancelled GB after getting a canned response to my email conversation asking about the tracking, lack of emails, why they're telling me that everything is being shipped "this week" Today's Friday, but I'm being told "this week". Soo frustrating. But!! In the cancellation process they have a different email for feedback on cancelling. I'll be putting together a bit of constructive criticism and sending to that email.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just cancelled GB after getting a canned response to my email conversation asking about the tracking, lack of emails, why they're telling me that everything is being shipped "this week" Today's Friday, but I'm being told "this week". Soo frustrating. But!! In the cancellation process they have a different email for feedback on cancelling. I'll be putting together a bit of constructive criticism and sending to that email.


 let's just hope they use all that feedback they are receiving from people that cancel. Generally it should be cheaperfor them to keep the current subscribers than find new ones: there is advertising, discounts used when you subscribe new, codes for free items when you subscribe new. You would think they try hard to keep the current customers happy as any business should.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> let's just hope they use all that feedback they are receiving from people that cancel. Generally it should be cheaperfor them to keep the current subscribers than find new ones: there is advertising, discounts used when you subscribe new, codes for free items when you subscribe new. You would think they try hard to keep the current customers happy as any business should.


 You'd think! This was the last straw for me on cancelling after all of the shenanigans of late.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peggytalkpretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just signed up for lip factory yesterday!! I am so excited! Does anyone know if there is a July lip factory inc thread???


 I checked last night and there wasn't, but one will probably be started soon


----------



## dbella (Jun 28, 2013)

Where did my last post go?  Back where everyone was discussing other subscriptions they decided to get after canceling Glossybox, I posted that I decided to get Popsugar box and the post is gone. That's awfully strange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bracelets sometimes have sale or specials at BaubleBar.com. I get their email promo every now and then you pick 5 for $15 or something like that? I've never own it but I really love the colors, style, etc. Love you bracelet! Do you work with your hands alot? I just adore bracelets, I do... I just can't wear 'em. It drives me nuts. I REALLY REALLY tried wearing bracelets, just not thinking about how much it bugged me so much while I was doing something with my hands.. I just FAILED. LOL.



Bracelets are sort of a "thing" with me.  I always wear some and sometimes quite a few.  I'm always hunting for really unusual ones.  I do type all day long, but they don't bother me.  Other than the occasional wrist shake to get them out of the way of the wrist rest I use, I don't notice them.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 28, 2013)

I got my boxes today.

Box One had Philip B light weight deep conditioning cream rinse and the Sparitual in Shooting Star. A really pretty shimmery purple.





The Second Box had Philip B Styling Gel and the Sparitual in Osmium. A really dark blue/black. It was really streaky after 2 coats so it will take more to get full coverage. If you google the color name there are some great pictures of it.





Both boxes had the Tarte in Medium tan. I am thrilled with both boxes. I have been with GB since October and I so far I have had no issues with them. I did cancel my account for now. I have enough dots for a free box and will use them next time I see a box I really want to get. Got to cut back some stuff!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

> You have to click on your box order history to get the info for the previous months' boxes. Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm still lost on how to do this. I need screenshots on this lol


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my boxes today.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my boxes today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love that 2nd polish color!


Me too. I saw some pictures of it with Sparituals Survivor on it. I had to hunt that one down and buy it.  lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Tiffany27la: I just posted the Goodbox's reply on Goodebox's forum. They responded to me. Ur shipping email may be a fluke.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> Hey Tiffany27la: I just posted the Goodbox's reply on Goodebox's forum. They responded to me. Ur shipping email may be a fluke.


 Hmmm ....they DEFINITELY need to get their technical issues sorted out..I'm stalking my email now for yet (another) (correct) tracking number...grrrr


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 28, 2013)

So emailed glossybox through FB AGAIN! and they sent me my tracking numbers. One of mine was picked up 2 days ago and the other was picked up 1 day ago so should be getting them soon! YAY!


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my boxes today.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbella (Jun 28, 2013)

My tracking numbers still show no further activity since June 26th when my box was in NJ.  That's absolutely ridiculous.  It's been in the state of NJ since June 21st.  Watch it just show up at my house here in TN without any further shipping updates.  Ugh. So glad I canceled


----------



## Ashley Curley (Jun 28, 2013)

I just got my box yesterday. I live in NJ and have a monthly sub. Here's what I got...

-Tarte Complexion Enhancing Lipstick in fair to light (love, love, love!)
-Spa Ritual Polish in Spice of Life (ok product I guess...I loved all of the Bondi shades, so to get this red/fuschia shade is dissapointing...seems more like a winter color)
-Philip B African Shea Butter Shampoo (although I prefer conditioners because I go thru them so quickly. I am happy I got this over many of the other items sent out...hoping product is moisturizing.)
-Oscar De La Renta Fragrances (some scents are good, some aren't my style. Happy there is a variety!)
- C. Booth Honey Almond Dry Oil Mist (really liking this! Using instead of moisturizer on my legs.)


***Willing to trade the Spa Ritual Spice of Life color for another shade- something pink, blue, or purple. Message me if interested

 
Overall, this might be my favorite box, or the Man Repeller one!


----------



## emmzk25 (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my box!!  One of my favorites so far

Love the smell of the c.Booth product, SpaRitual in Clay (which, I found out was discontinued) and Tarte was light


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!  One of my favorites so far
> 
> ...


----------



## Michellyn8 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

I bought 2 boxes this month and got the same Phillip B. product (nordic shampoo) and same spa ritual color (spice of life).  It seems like most of the people that ordered 2 boxes got different things.  Anything I should have done differently?  Is this something to contact Glossybox cs about?

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just filed a Paypal dispute with glossybox. Lets see if they stop ignoring my past three emails and respond to this.


----------



## jennberger (Jun 28, 2013)

First time poster - fellow subscription addict.

Still anxiously waiting for my GB! It's listed as "packing" in my account still. GB asked me on FB to message them my email, and they'd look into it for me. Alas... still no word. :/


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is everyone rushing out to buy a frame for their Dallas Shaw artwork? I assume you have some where in the house to hang it. This is the big time people! Art work of our very own!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jun 28, 2013)

> First time poster - fellow subscription addict. Still anxiously waiting for my GB! It's listed as "packing" in my account still. GB asked me on FB to message them my email, and they'd look into it for me. Alas... still no word. :/


 Welcome to the party, Jenn! :yesss:


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

On the topic of Bondi, I received my Midnight Mystery and I'm Vers order, and I couldn't be happier! The application is a breeze, and the drying time is super quick and bubble-less.

I used both in my first time galaxy mani, and wore that to our community pool, and got LOTS of compliments!

Here's an Instagram picture of it, and I'll make some actual pictures with my normal camera tomorrow.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

BTW enabler alert!

Bondi posted this update on Facebook earlier today, they're running a BOGO!

"BUY ONE GET ONE: OK this is the LAST BOGO we're running on our Spring/Summer '13 collection. Don't miss out! Buy One polish, Get One. Use Code GETONE. Buy Two Polishes, Get Two. Use Code GETTWO. Buy Three Polishes, Get Three. Use Code GETTHREE. Small print: One Coupon code per order. Free shipping on domestic orders, $3.99 anywhere else in the world. Maximum of three free polishes per order. GO! xoxo"


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone rushing out to buy a frame for their Dallas Shaw artwork? I assume you have some where in the house to hang it. This is the big time people! Art work of our very own!


 PAH! Buy a lowly pre-fab frame for such an exquisite piece of art? Surely you jest! I'm having mine custom framed in a hand craved frame with platinum and diamond accents. Only the best for a genuine Dallas Shaw!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


 *LOOK AT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!! ARE YOU HAPPY?! *


----------



## tasertag (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I've been eyeing Fuschia-istic for a while.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


 I was torn between Teal Magnolia and Tardis Blue (needs renaming), and now I have both on the way! Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## jennberger (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *LOOK AT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!! ARE YOU HAPPY?! *


 Guilty as well. 





I got Lady Liberty, NYPD, Fool's, and Strawberry Fields.

Aaaaaaand I may or may not have ordered Teal Magnolias yesterday w/ the free clear coat.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennberger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone rushing out to buy a frame for their Dallas Shaw artwork? I assume you have some where in the house to hang it. This is the big time people! Art work of our very own!


 LOL.  I doubt that.  I'm loving the sarcasm here!


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was torn between Teal Magnolia and Tardis Blue (needs renaming), and now I have both on the way! Thanks for pointing this out.


 
I bet the TARDIS blue is Dr. Who reference! No nasty connotations there.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this.  I just ordered two polishes!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *LOOK AT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!! ARE YOU HAPPY?! *


 Oh yes I am, always happy to enable!

I got myself Uptown Girl and The Limelight


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennberger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time poster - fellow subscription addict.
> 
> Still anxiously waiting for my GB! It's listed as "packing" in my account still. GB asked me on FB to message them my email, and they'd look into it for me. Alas... still no word. :/


Welcome to Makeuptalk!





Good luck with your box, I'm still waiting for mine as well!


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone rushing out to buy a frame for their Dallas Shaw artwork? I assume you have some where in the house to hang it. This is the big time people! Art work of our very own!













> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


  Yeah this is YOUR fault!


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to Makeuptalk!
> ...


 Still waiting on mine to been sitting in NJ for 3 days NICE!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 29, 2013)

Just ordered bondi  Blue skies and lady liberty  both such pretty colors


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 29, 2013)

After the problems with glossybox this month and the disappointing last month due to the product size and that they forgot my eyeliner, I had cancelled my Glossybox. I got my June box today though, and I'm considering signing up again (once we get a promo code).

I saw so many bad reviews about the Tarte that I was a bit nervous, but I love it! The cardboard isn't really flimsy as I saw some people saying, it's very sturdy and thick. I wouldn't hesitate to put it in my makeup bag and not worry about it (in fact, I already have!). I got it in the fair/light color and it works perfectly with my skintone. I already plan on using this every day and will probably try to trade for an extra tube soon.

I also plan on buying a full size of the Dry Oil Mist. I'd never used one before, and since my skin is extremely dry and seems to flake even with  moisturizer I'm hesitant about using facial products.. but this is great. It smells good, absorbed quickly, didn't leave my face oily, and my skin was so soft afterwards. 

I also want to add that if you're someone who generally doesn't like Oscar de la Renta, like me, at least try them out. I ended up really loving Sargasso, so much that I'd consider buying it if I could find it at somewhat of a discount.
I love that I found products that I never would have tried before that will now be everyday must haves. This month made me really like glossybox again, even with all the drama around it. Their shipping problems do annoy me a bit, since we pay so far in advance, but if the quality is there I don't mind it too much.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was torn between Teal Magnolia and Tardis Blue (needs renaming), and now I have both on the way! Thanks for pointing this out.


 LOL, I wavered between Midnight Mystery and NYPD and finally dropped NYPD because I liked the other name better.. Tardis Blue would have been a harder choice!


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The actual name of the polish color is NYPD. She is saying that they should rename it TARDIS Blue.


 My reading skills are lacking!  I should not reply to threads unless I am fully caffeinated.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking numbers still show no further activity since June 26th when my box was in NJ.  That's absolutely ridiculous.  It's been in the state of NJ since June 21st.  Watch it just show up at my house here in TN without any further shipping updates.  Ugh. So glad I canceled


 That bites.  Newgistics = Nogistics...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!  One of my favorites so far
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


 Ohhhh!!  Thanks for this!! OiiO!!!


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 29, 2013)

Just ordered City Slicker, Chasing the Sun, Lady Liberty, and The Limelight!!! And Chatted with Chris...on a Saturday! So wonderful!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 29, 2013)

I just ordered NYPD and Tavern On The!  My husband is gonna kill me when he sees yet another box of nail polish show up in the mail





Still waiting for my GB though.  It shipped on the 18th and was still in IN as of the 26th.  There's been no movement since then.  So very frustrated.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 29, 2013)

They pushed my delivery date back again! OMG I'm so pissed right now. I guess I will get this damn box by Labor Day. If they can send out bridal boxes already they should send out June ones already too.


----------



## blondie415 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They pushed my delivery date back again! OMG I'm so pissed right now. I guess I will get this damn box by Labor Day. If they can send out bridal boxes already they should send out June ones already too.


 I know really mine been in NJ for the last 4 days this is crazy


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I wavered between Midnight Mystery and NYPD and finally dropped NYPD because I liked the other name better.. Tardis Blue would have been a harder choice!


 But according to Chris who talked to the Brit in the office when I said I was looking for a Tardis Blue, NYPD is a good Tardis Blue. And my order is out for delivery today, so I'll have to let you know how close it is!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a link for all the Bondi polishes? I've been on their site for a bit and I can't figure out if I'm seeing their whole collection or not.  I've seen some people post certain polish names that I don't see on the page. Thanks!


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a link for all the Bondi polishes? I've been on their site for a bit and I can't figure out if I'm seeing their whole collection or not.  I've seen some people post certain polish names that I don't see on the page. Thanks!


 There are two pages - I almost missed the second page, so make sure you click through. I think there are about 20 colors altogether. They're all on the main site, I think this link will show you everything on one page: http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/all


----------



## Tatia (Jun 29, 2013)

I just placed my first order on Bondi. I had trouble with the checkout but Chris managed to sort it out via chat (he definitely knows about us on MUT). I don't wear polish all that often, but this is the kind of company i want to support with my pocketbook. Great experience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There are two pages - I almost missed the second page, so make sure you click through. I think there are about 20 colors altogether. They're all on the main site, I think this link will show you everything on one page: http://www.bondinewyork.com/collections/all


 Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


 thank you thank you thank you for posting this! i have been waiting to make purchase from bondi but this pushed me to buy! yay, can't wait to play with these beauties:


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracious me, I finally got my box!

No pics yet, I'll post them soon, but I received:

*Set Items:*

Oscar de la Renta Essential Luxuries 6 sample set

c Booth Honey Almond Nourishing Dry Oil Mist

*Variation Items:*

Tarte Complexion Enhancing lipstick in Fair-to-Light (woohoo!)

Phillip B. Nordic Wood Hair &amp; Body Shampoo (sadness, this was the one I really didn't want, oh well)

SpaRitual Nail Polish in Spirit Child (it's pretty, it's no Bondi, but it's pretty)

Here's what the bottle looks like: (not my pic)





It's a good box, I like majority of the products, however, I'm a little turned-off by Dallas' pictures of herself on almost EVERY PAGE of the Glossybox Magazine. Geez, yes, yes, we KNOW what you look like, sweetie. You're such a superstar, now go off and draw something and let me enjoy my products!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 29, 2013)

So I got my GB in the mail today! I really didn't like the replacement nail polish. I was thinking it would be summer color since all the marketing that was out there had a bright orange color. Nope, mine was more of a winter color that is just not me, reminds me of the color polish my grandma use to always wear! If this box would have had the Bondi polish ( who after looking at the site they have no colors that I would hate to get!) I would have been Really happy with it! Btw, thanks for posting the code! I'll be going to the Bondi site now!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received both the boxes I ordered today. I am fairly certain at this point that Glossybox just randomly tosses the variations into the boxes without referring to the profile. I have my skin listed as fair and the sent me the dark-to-tan tarte products in both boxes abd gave me the darkest color in the CC cream last month, why bother asking if they don't refer to it?! Sigh. That being said, I am still pretty happy with the box this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Jun 29, 2013)

I somehow got two boxes?!?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 29, 2013)

Did it, finally canceled.  Buh bye Glossybox. Of course I'll probably still stalk the list for updates and temptation back into the fold. LOL.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Gracious me, I finally got my box! No pics yet, I'll post them soon, but I received: *Set Items:* Oscar de la Renta Essential Luxuries 6 sample set c Booth Honey Almond Nourishing Dry Oil Mist *Variation Items:* Tarte Complexion Enhancing lipstick in Fair-to-Light (woohoo!) Phillip B. Nordic Wood Hair &amp; Body Shampoo (sadness, this was the one I really didn't want, oh well) SpaRitual Nail Polish in Spirit Child (it's pretty, it's no Bondi, but it's pretty) Here's what the bottle looks like: (not my pic)
> 
> It's a good box, I like majority of the products, however, I'm a little turned-off by Dallas' pictures of herself on almost EVERY PAGE of the Glossybox Magazine. Geez, yes, yes, we KNOW what you look like, sweetie. You're such a superstar, now go off and draw something and let me enjoy my products! :icon_roll


 Thumbs up about ur comment on Dallas ðŸ˜’


----------



## reepy (Jun 29, 2013)

Urgh, I got the Bondi BOGO bug too....bought 4 polishes ... which is really the last thing I need.  I did see on their FB page that they're launching a subscription service at the end of August --- $19.99 for 3 polishes every month.  What to do...what to do...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 29, 2013)

> Just got my box today, and it's the same as your box #1. Â I'm pretty meh. I'm very fair, and this is the 2nd month GB sent me Â medium-tan shades (I received the darkest amore pacifica last month, and didn't gripe to CS, but maybe I should have). Â  Â I think this is my last glossybox. I signed up for the trial of escapebox, but I'm just not feeling this. I hate the overly sweet scent (to me) of the dry spray I won't use the gel, and the perfume just isn't my cup o tea, although there was one I didn't hate (Sargasso). Â I was really looking forward to the Tarte. Â Wah wah.Â


 i received two of the fair-light tarte lipsticks. i'd trade with you if you're up for it. let me know!


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my two boxes today and I have already cancelled one subscription. I received both lipsticks in medium to tan. I am fair to medium, so bummed about that. Definitely wanna trade for a lighter one. The thing that upsets me the most is I also got two of the darkest (208) shades of the amore last month. I double checked my profile and my skin tone is listed correctly. I didn't complain, but am thinking I might now since this is the second month in a row. I haven't read through every post from last month. Did they do anything for those who complained about the amore? Btw, I still have both unused if anyone didn't get one and wants to trade for them. My polishes are a gunmetal grey and a black. Definitely not something I would use in the summer. Not sure how I feel about them. I also got two of the shea butter shampoo. Overall a good box, just a little bummed with the colors/varieties.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urgh, I got the Bondi BOGO bug too....bought 4 polishes ... which is really the last thing I need.  I did see on their FB page that they're launching a subscription service at the end of August --- $19.99 for 3 polishes every month.  What to do...what to do...


Ooooooh. That alone would prompt me to drop Julep like a lead balloon. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2013)

I got all three boxes today.  They are nearly identical, I mean it's soo... so... something, that I'm not even upset, I'm just laughing at thier process...  You can tell it was just batched out and these were just what was set out for the workers to assemply.  Still good value, but I am done with GB.

The Dallas Shaw Palooza just curles the corner of my mouth as I flip through the magazine, ugggggg, smug...  

It's not that aweful, I had planned on making presents and care packages for folks anyway, but I was really hoping for at least one styling gel, because I really personally need one.  

Products offering possible variety are bolded:



 I like this, good earthy shimmer, I can wear it for conservative work.

Sparitual *Home Body*

Tarte *Medium*

Philip B Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse

C. Booth Dry Oil Mist Honey Almond

Oscar Sampler Kit

Sparitual *Home Body*

Tarte *Medium*

Philip B Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse

C. Booth Dry Oil Mist Honey Almond

Oscar Sampler Kit

Sparitual *Solitude*

Tarte *Medium*

Philip B Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse

C. Booth Dry Oil Mist Honey Almond

Oscar Sampler Kit





 





  This is the Solitude, like this too!

I'll update my trade list:  


I'd love to trade one of the *Creme Rinse* for a *Styling Gel *or if you've got a shampoo and might be looking for a Creme, give me a shout as well, that could work!
The *Home Body* for another color, give me a shout, I just picked up 28 minis from Sephora, but there might be something out there that calls to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...
Tarte *Medium*, if you are looking to grab an extra and want to trade, let me know.  I've got 2 to trade, not looking for the lighter though, the medium is already glowing on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## dbella (Jun 29, 2013)

My shipping information finally updated and (drumroll)..... my box is now in Atlanta.  WTH???  From NJ to GA?  Why not from NJ to frigging TN???  Where I live???

I officially have now been charged for a June product that won't be delivered until July.  The mail already came today, so this was the last chance for it to arrive in June at all.  If it gets delayed any more, it probably won't show up until after the 4th of July.  Glossybox SUCKS and frankly, they need to apologize!


----------



## jennberger (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping information finally updated and (drumroll)..... my box is now in Atlanta.  WTH???  From NJ to GA?  Why not from NJ to frigging TN???  Where I live???
> 
> I officially have now been charged for a June product that won't be delivered until July.  The mail already came today, so this was the last chance for it to arrive in June at all.  If it gets delayed any more, it probably won't show up until after the 4th of July.  Glossybox SUCKS and frankly, they need to apologize!


 Mine hasn't even shipped yet, and it's got an expected delivery of between June 28th - July 1st.

Yeah......... prolly not GB.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 29, 2013)

I got my box today...it's ok. In general I think the products are good, just not really right for me. I am excited that I got the lipstick for my complexion, and I guess I will give the oil a try. But I won't use the hair gel and got the nasty orange color nail polish. (I'm still a little salty about no Bondi, but bought some today to make up for it!) Plus - I've been seeing SpaRitual at several TJ Maxx stores lately selling for $3.99! Same dark, drab colors. If anyone wants the orange, check my trade list! It will be up there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Got both of my Glossyboxes today- and I'm incredibly disappointed by one of the items.

One of the items I was most looking forward to was the Tarte lipstick.  I had my profile filled out- and they completely ignored it.  I'm super pasty and ended up with 2 of the medium-tan Tarte lipsticks!  My boxes were the same except for different polish colors. 

I was hoping for one of each- or 2 of the fair lipsticks!  I don't know where the heck they got medium from "super fair redhead" profile.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my two boxes today and I have already cancelled one subscription. I received both lipsticks in medium to tan. I am fair to medium, so bummed about that. Definitely wanna trade for a lighter one. The thing that upsets me the most is I also got two of the darkest (208) shades of the amore last month. I double checked my profile and my skin tone is listed correctly. I didn't complain, but am thinking I might now since this is the second month in a row. I haven't read through every post from last month. Did they do anything for those who complained about the amore? Btw, I still have both unused if anyone didn't get one and wants to trade for them.
> 
> My polishes are a gunmetal grey and a black. Definitely not something I would use in the summer. Not sure how I feel about them.
> ...


 I swear they must be throwing random shades into the boxes! I am usually medium, and much darker in the summertime, but I never get a shade that is supposed to compliment my skintone. With the Amore Pacific, I got the lightest shade. For the tarte lipstick, I received the fair-to-light. I just don't get it. And every time they send me a hair product, it's a product that's meant to add volume to hair. Um, my hair has too MUCH volume already. I'm frustrated that Glossybox doesn't seem to care at all about our beauty profiles. What's the point of even having it then?


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I guess I should explain a bit more as to what I got:


Tarte *Medium-Tan* (x2) (I would _love_ to get rid of one of these since I'm a pasty redhead!)
Philip B *Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse* (x2) (Meh, I'll probably re-gift)
c.Booth *Honey Almond Nourishing Dry Oil Mist* (x2) (I'll try it, then probably pass the other on)
SpaRituals *Solitude* (dark purple creme)
SpaRituals *HomeBody* (light shimmer)

The nail polish was the only item that varied.  They obviously don't pay attention to the profiles.... I feel highly disappointed.


----------



## melawnduh (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *LOOK AT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!! ARE YOU HAPPY?! *








I just caved but limited myself to two. I got the Strawberry Fields (that I've been eyeing since this whole Dallasgate broke) and Lady Liberty. $6.25/ea with free shipping? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 29, 2013)

My box arrived and I quite like it. I got Peppermint &amp; Avocado shampoo (smells divine!), fair/light lipstick and â€˜Kiss the Cookâ€™ polish, which is a lovely deep wine red. Itâ€™s not a shade I would have chosen for myself, but I really like it and will probably wear it often in winter. Of the perfumes, my favourite was Oriental Lace. 

Iâ€™ve already ordered a bath set with the honey almond mist, since my mother loved it so much that I gave her this one. It hasn't gotten much attention in the thread, but that and the polish are my favourite things in the box. 

Surprisingly, my least favourite thing was the Tarte lipstick. Itâ€™s moisturizing, but feels kind of waxy or sticky after a while. I think Iâ€™d have preferred the darker one even though Iâ€™m very fair. Itâ€™s not bad, but I have so many other lipsticks I prefer that I doubt Iâ€™ll use it much at all. If you wanted the light one and didn't get it... well, you aren't missing much. The paper tube is cute though!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urgh, I got the Bondi BOGO bug too....bought 4 polishes ... which is really the last thing I need.  I did see on their FB page that they're launching a subscription service at the end of August --- $19.99 for 3 polishes every month.  What to do...what to do...


 *OMG!! My subs better be on their best behavior this summer because "someone" is getting dumped for that! 



*



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got all three boxes today.  They are nearly identical, I mean it's soo... so... something, that I'm not even upset, I'm just laughing at thier process...  You can tell it was just batched out and these were just what was set out for the workers to assemply.  Still good value, but I am done with GB.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 29, 2013)

Glossybox finally contacted me. They're going to ship my box on Monday despite being assured by two people it would be shipped out by yesterday. They're also sending me a complimentary box for the hassle. Gb has redeemed themselves. So far I won the birchbox keychain battle and now this battle. I guess my persuasive arguing courses in college paid off lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today...it's ok. In general I think the products are good, just not really right for me. I am excited that I got the lipstick for my complexion, and I guess I will give the oil a try. But I won't use the hair gel and got the nasty orange color nail polish. (I'm still a little salty about no Bondi, but bought some today to make up for it!) Plus - I've been seeing SpaRitual at several TJ Maxx stores lately selling for $3.99! Same dark, drab colors. If anyone wants the orange, check my trade list! It will be up there


 I don't blame you for being disappointed. That nail color is probably at the top of my list of what I don't want to get. Yeck!


----------



## saidfreeze (Jun 29, 2013)

Ahh! I'm so excited to finally get home to my box as I've been away. I'm nervous about the hair product and the nail color. I don't actually own many subdued colors so this could be a good thing. I seem to always get minty hair products despite a horrible spearmint allergy/intolerance. However I've been using lush's rehab shampoo which is peppermint I so just maybe possibly getting the shampoo would t be the worst thing! How does everyone like the dry oil? I'm looking for a lighter summer alternative for the macadamia oil so this would be nice.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the topic of Bondi, I received my Midnight Mystery and I'm Vers order, and I couldn't be happier! The application is a breeze, and the drying time is super quick and bubble-less.
> 
> ...


 I love your nails! They are so pretty!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 29, 2013)

Got my box today!











I got the C. Booth and the perfumes like everyone else.

The polish in Home Body which looks like a shimmery pink like nothing I already have.
The Phillip B Leave in Conditioner (which compared to the other items I saw, I'm glad I got this)
The Tarte in Medium to Tan. Which honestly to me lipstick is lipstick. This looked like a really pretty pink on me, however I have so many in the same color and this one didn't last that long so I probably won't be reaching for this one much.

My favorite item is the C.Booth product. It smells good and I can always use things like that! Sadly I can get it at Kmart and even though I don't mind drugstore items, I guess I just didn't expect them in a Glossybox... oh well at least it makes buying it cheap and easy!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 29, 2013)

Did anyone out there who has their box see that it shipped on the 25th? Since they sent them out in batches, I'm guessing that might give me a clue as to what I got, lol! Anyway, I should know soon. My husband told me today that a box came and I squeeled. He couldn't remember if it was GB, but I logged into my account and it said 'out for delivery,' so yup, that confirms it! I'm still visiting family. He is going to open the box tonight and tell me all the colors/variations I got. This should be fun! Anyway, I'm not sure what Philip B product I want. I'm thinking I'd rather not get shampoo as I fear it would have sodium lauryl sulfate in it so that I won't use it. I'm glad everyone seems to be getting the same C Booth product as that is what I want. Prefer the Tarte in light, but I've heard they are sheer, so medium/tan might be ok after all. I kind of want them both, anyway. I think the main concern I have is over the polish. After seeing Days of Wine and Roses on here, I think that's at the top of my list. Some others look cool too, but I sooooo hate the dirty brown/orangey colors. Of course, I appear to be the only one who actually prefers to try Spa Ritual instead of the Bondi, lol. I get that their customer service is top notch, but the small color selection just didn't wow me. Tavern on The... and a purple one with Botanical in the name were the only two I liked even a little really. But these Spa Ritual colors going out have me intrigued. Too bad I'm so hung up on Zoya due to the color spoons. Oh well. Hubby should be home soon. Crossing my fingers for Days of W&amp;R and Fair/Light. Eeeehhhhhhh!

ETA: I take it back about the Philip B. I knew someone early on had mentioned something which appealed to me, but I've only seen it mentioned just that once. Anyway, what I'd love to get would be the "ph restorative detangling toning mist with apple cider vinegar". With my long hair, I'd give that a good try! Has anyone else gotten it, or is this a really rare fluke that one person got it and pretty much no one else, lol?!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Glossybox finally contacted me. They're going to ship my box on Monday despite being assured by two people it would be shipped out by yesterday. They're also sending me a complimentary box for the hassle. Gb has redeemed themselves.
> 
> So far I won the birchbox keychain battle and now this battle. I guess my persuasive arguing courses in college paid off lol.


 Birchbox still hasn't sent me my key chain yet and my one-year sub finished out with the May box.  Birch box...  you sure aren't endearing yourself to me, you two MBA gals from top tier schools...  I really expected more.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 29, 2013)

YAH!!!!! My husband just called to tell me what was in my box. (Wish I could have recorded it and played it here. So funny to hear him complaining about trying to open it. He said "I think its glued shut." Then he found the 'open me tab' and said, "oh, I guess you gotta be smarter than the box.") Anyway, I'm pretty happy overall. Guess I got lucky. I got the Days of Wine and Roses color I wanted. Got Tarte in fair to light. The Philip B I will try to trade since I got the African Shea Butter Shampoo. I would have probably kept any conditioner, but shampoo? No! The only thing is, my husband said he did not see my eyeshadow in the box. I'm going to wait until I can double check to make sure, but it looks like I will be writing GB soon to try and get my eyeshadow. That was the tipping point for me to decide to get the box. My favorite things to get in boxes are eyeshadows and lip products. Since the Tarte was only $14 on its own, I almost decided to opt out. Now, I am glad for the other products (minus the Philip B) but at the time, I wasn't too enthused. So, yes, I want my Model Co. eyeshadow GB!!! 





My mom's box still does not show as having been shipped, but I did order her one. I was hoping she'd get the Medium/Tan Tarte lip color as I think she'd like it best. Now, I doubly want her to get it so I can see it too, lol! But if the Fair/Light is as sheer as people say, she wouldn't have a problem using it either. She'll probably give the C Booth a try. Also the fragrances. I don't see her using the polish, so she may just give it to me, unless she happens to get the lightest color or something that looks kind of coppery but light. She won't wear dark or bright colors and I think most of what I've seen on here would not work for her. Actually, she might just trade me with the Philip B, depending on what she gets. I've tried to get her to switch to sulfate free shampoo, but she doesn't seem as concerned about that as I am, lol! So...even though I'm happy with my box and only need to trade one thing, I'm still excited to see what my mom gets. I haven't told her I ordered it. I wanted it to be a surprise.


----------



## sldb (Jun 29, 2013)

I am really happy with my box. I like everything I received: The dry oil mist smells really good. I have never tried dry oil mist before, but I like that it is so fast and easy. I probably will purchase a full-size bottle. I received the Tarte in fair-to-light. Very pretty and natural on me. The Philip B Nordic Wood hair and body shampoo smells like Christmas! I am using it as body wash. The nail color I received was Spice of Life. I love it. Beautiful red wine color!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 29, 2013)

Enabler Alert!!!

I know most of you are all nail polished out since ordering from Bondi. But I did some checking on Sparitual as I wanted to look up a few colors and I stumbled upon a good site to order them through. The place called SkinStore.com is offering a 20% off sale site wide with the code SUN20. I really, really want to get Strawberry Fields Forever and Love Your Mother. If I order, I'll almost certainly get those 2. But...I had fun looking at swatches and just adding everything I liked to my basket. With the discount, it still came to $85...oopsie! Here's the ones I liked: Strike a Pose, Solitude, Glitter Spellbound, Shoot for the Stars, Spirit Child, Instinct, and Shooting Star. 9 in all. Hmm...decisions, decisions. I may not order any, but boy are these gorgeous. $12 each before the discount and $5 shipping if you don't order $50 minimum. As a bonus, you get to choose 3 skin care samples too. Not sure how long the sale lasts. I want to wait to see what my mom gets before ordering anything. Hope it lasts a week or so at least.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Birchbox still hasn't sent me my key chain yet and my one-year sub finished out with the May box. Â Birch box... Â you sure aren't endearing yourself to me, you two MBA gals from top tier schools... Â I really expected more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Contact them on twitter or Facebook for that. The rep that helped me get the keychain agreed with me on not getting it when I should've gotten it in February and she sent it out yesterday. I guess the company is facing growing pains and have yet to fix the cracks and loopholes.


----------



## LuciaValencia (Jun 30, 2013)

Did anybody else see this on GB Facebook page and thought: "Get the damn boxes out on time first and THEN you can have a party!!!" 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.485511258184045.1073741826.133314353403739&amp;type=1


----------



## dbella (Jun 30, 2013)

> Did anybody else see this on GB Facebook page and thought: "Get the damn boxes out on time first and THEN you can have a party!!!"Â  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.485511258184045.1073741826.133314353403739&amp;type=1


 That is obnoxious. Too busy having a party to take care of customers


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody else see this on GB Facebook page and thought: "Get the damn boxes out on time first and THEN you can have a party!!!"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.485511258184045.1073741826.133314353403739&amp;type=1


 I have called them out on facebook many times.  Their response is always the same, we appreciate your input, we had an issue this month, we'll pass your info along to the proper department,  blah blah blah.  I guess my issue isn't really that this one box is late, if it only happened once or twice I don't think I'd be all that upset.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone in NY get a box??


----------



## reepy (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine did.


----------



## Delicia (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping notice and in my profile my box had not even been set to ship" yet! I have no idea where it is but I'm pretty upset with glossy box about it. Last month I received the absolute worst box and didn't even get the amore Pacific which I could switch, I got the sucky black eyeliner. I was hanging on for this month and now no box! Even if I complain it won't be here until well into July I'm guessing. If they reply at all to me. I hope I get as lucky as some of you ladies that seem to get a response from their team! I've been with them since the beginning and not too much luck. I think this is their last chance to redeem themselves. Last month just about pushed me over.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuciaValencia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody else see this on GB Facebook page and thought: "Get the damn boxes out on time first and THEN you can have a party!!!"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.485511258184045.1073741826.133314353403739&amp;type=1





> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is obnoxious. Too busy having a party to take care of customers





> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have called them out on facebook many times.  Their response is always the same, we appreciate your input, we had an issue this month, we'll pass your info along to the proper department,  blah blah blah.  I guess my issue isn't really that this one box is late, if it only happened once or twice I don't think I'd be all that upset.


 I couldn't agree more.  They are not projecting a positive customer interest image.  

I am a bit curious about this Glossy Box Soiree, it didn't seem like a subscriber party, was it a company party?   



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone in NY get a box??








 




 
I got all three of my boxes yesterday, on the last mail delivery day of June.  They were all nearly identical, just that one of the nail polishes were of a different color.  I'm ub Fresh Meadows, NY.


----------



## rainpetal (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't received a shipping notice and in my profile my box had not even been set to ship" yet! I have no idea where it is but I'm pretty upset with glossy box about it.
> 
> Last month I received the absolute worst box and didn't even get the amore Pacific which I could switch, I got the sucky black eyeliner. I was hanging on for this month and now no box! Even if I complain it won't be here until well into July I'm guessing. If they reply at all to me. I hope I get as lucky as some of you ladies that seem to get a response from their team! I've been with them since the beginning and not too much luck. I think this is their last chance to redeem themselves. Last month just about pushed me over.


 I'm having the exact same problem.  Even the same issue last month getting the eyeliner.  I emailed on Thursday asking about my box, got a canned response saying they are shipping boxes this week.  I emailed again today with a pretty strongly worded email saying that I think they lost my order and that I wanted a real, honest, personalized response to my concern if they wanted to keep me as a paying customer.

Here's hoping I get a better response this time.


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 30, 2013)

nothing here in FL yet - im still waiting on my box. i did get a shipping notice though couple days ago.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 30, 2013)

I just checked my tracking number, my box arrived in Nevada on Friday.  Uh, I live in Utah!  That's before NV!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone in NY get a box??


 My friend got the gift box I sent to her in NYC; I think it arrived on Thursday.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone in NY get a box??


 Yup, I'm in Queens and I got mine Friday afternoon.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jun 30, 2013)

Still waiting for my box. I should have had it yesterday but it didn't show. Shows it in my town though so hopefully it'll show up tomorrow.


----------



## melawnduh (Jun 30, 2013)

This just appeared on facebook. What is this, amateur hour? They've misspelled Lilly Pulitzer. I mean, I normally wouldn't care, but they don't seem to be able to pull it together lately. Don't get me started on the joke of a response I got from their customer service about my box status not even displaying as PACKED.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 30, 2013)

Don't get me started on their horrible English, every time I open a Glossymag I want to send them a few middle school grammar books.



> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dbella (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that Kate Bosworth?  If so, I wonder if they have the rights to use that photo.  For what it's worth, they can't spell Katharine Hepburn either.  If they are going to quote people, they should at least do enough homework to spell their names correctly.


----------



## ewiggy (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is this, amateur hour?


 LOL, you're cracking me up. Jeez, she just passed recently too, her name has been in print everywhere!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW enabler alert!
> 
> ...


Consider me enabled.

Just ordered 6 more polishes to add to the 3 I got last week (Blue Skies, I'm Vers, and Starry Night)





Quick question to anyone who has used their Bondi polishes already. Did you guys wait between coats? I waited 5 minutes between coats and did basecoat, 2 coats of Bondi Blue Skies, and a topcoat and had slight bubbles.


----------



## aricukier (Jun 30, 2013)

I just used the toning detangler mist from my box. It smells terrible, mainly because it uses vinegar to I guess balance the ph from tap water? Also, on the detangling side, it did nothing for me, still as knotty as usual. My hair better be amazing once dry in order for me to keep using this stuff. I was so excited for this product but am now sadly disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohdahlia (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just used the toning detangler mist from my box. It smells terrible, mainly because it uses vinegar to I guess balance the ph from tap water? Also, on the detangling side, it did nothing for me, still as knotty as usual. My hair better be amazing once dry in order for me to keep using this stuff. I was so excited for this product but am now sadly disappointed.


 I had a similar experience with the clarifying shampoo. My poor hair.


----------



## wxhailey (Jul 1, 2013)

My box still hasn't completed the "pack" phase on my account page. I'm livid that I'll probably be charged for July before I get this box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 1, 2013)

I got home and tried my Tarte lipstick tonight. Love it!!! Reminds me a lot of their lipsurgence sticks but maybe a bit more pigment and staying power. It is lighter than lots of lipsticks though, so if that is what you are expecting, you might be disappointed. As for me, I adore it. I guess I am light enough that it shows up pink on me, lol!

I haven't really tried anything else. Haven't smelled the perfumes yet. I did do a small swatch of the Days of Wine and Roses polish and I really like it. Would be perfect for visiting a winery in early fall. I may break out my C Booth tomorrow and give it a go. Oh, and I did get my Model Co. shadow, yah! Pretty colors, but I did find it surprisingly gritty. Not the best first introduction to that company, oh well. Now if my mom's box will just show up.

This was one of the best boxes I've gotten. If GB would do boxes like this every month and deliver them on time with less drama, I might stay subscribed. But I'm betting next month will be a dud. To be honest, though, I think Ipsy has put out boxes which are just about as good as this one but for half the price. Ok, let me add to that if they had boxes like this AND lowered their price to $15. $21 is just a tad high for me for something that is essentially a grab bag. Still, I will keep an eye on them and *consider* getting the next special curated or sponsored box like this one.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 1, 2013)

Thought I would share my 4th of July Bondi mani since this is the unofficial Bondi New York thread. 









Strawberry Fields and Midnight Mystery with Hits Atenas accents

Seriously, Strawberry Fields is now one of my all time favorite nail polish colors. I can't get over how beautiful it is!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I somehow got two boxes?!?


 I had an extra box sent to me too. Very strange!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 1, 2013)

July 1st and still no tracking info emailed. The "trick" shows no activity since the 21st on both boxes. I am very unhappy and sent GB yet another email, but this time I told them if they cannot provide tracking #s or a firm arrival date I'd probably be filing a dispute with my cc company. This is insane and I'm fed up with GB!


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box still hasn't completed the "pack" phase on my account page. I'm livid that I'll probably be charged for July before I get this box.


 Same here.  I gave up waiting on them to respond to my email and just cancelled.  I'll give them until tomorrow before I call and get really mad.


----------



## pride (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box still hasn't completed the "pack" phase on my account page. I'm livid that I'll probably be charged for July before I get this box.


Mine wasn't either, even though I got my box last week. I don't think the status there is the best to go off of. (I did get a shipping email too though, so...) :/


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jul 1, 2013)

I got the tarte in light and the nail polish in wine and roses. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 1, 2013)

I harped on them until they gave me a tracking number and then they gave me on that didn't work.  My box is stuck in Kearny, NJ. I went in on them hard on facebook in my PMs and told them to please read this thread.  They keep saying they're sorry, but I'm like if you're really sorry get our damn boxes out.  Actions speak louder than words, glossybox. I filed a claim with usps and told them it's been more than seven days since my tracking updated so let's see what they say.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 1, 2013)

i just tried the c. booth dry oil mist and i'm really liking it! it's super moisturizing. the scent's not my favorite, but it's not overpowering, so it doesn't bother me. i'm enjoying the oscar de la renta fragrances and considering buying granada or mi corazÃ³n. i'm surprised since i was most looking forward to the tarte and the philip b. items the most both of which i have yet to sample. dallas shaw may be a diva, but she did curate a great box this month!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree, I was pleasantly surprised by tis month's products. I had been pretty upset about the whole nailpolish thing but overall I love the perfume samples and C. Booth dry oil mist. Have not tried the hair stuff yet or the tarte. The nail polish i got is a red so i will wait until fall to try it out, I think. However, i will cancel the Glossybox subscription just because the quality has not been consistent (in my mind). I rather jump in on a month that looks exciting and pay less with a code.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

I tried the C.Booth last night and it was really nice. It was a pretty good light moisturizer!  The scent was a bit strong at first, but it quickly faded and I really like it!


----------



## LuciaValencia (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree, It's like they're totally ignoring all the issues everyone is having, that's why I cancelled.


----------



## jannie135 (Jul 1, 2013)

ahahaha I remember having to basically stalk/attack GB through social media to get that refinery 29 box in November. I think I got it in January...


----------



## dbella (Jul 1, 2013)

My shipping has still not updated since June 28th when my box was in Atlanta.  If I hadn't already canceled, I'd cancel over and over and over again.  LOL


----------



## JamieRobinson (Jul 1, 2013)

> I got the tarte in light and the nail polish in wine and roses. I'm pretty happy.


Not sure why it cut half my post. Lol


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 1, 2013)

It gets better... apparently now my boxes are supposed to ship "this week" and I'm supposed to get some extra samples in the mail and 100 glossydots were added to my acct. (I checked and they're there, so there's that I suppose.)

Does anyone know if surveys will still show if you've cancelled, or do you need to be active for those? I'm 50 points away from a free box now I'll prolly reactivate just to redeem points then cancel for good.


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 1, 2013)

Your surveys should still show up even if you are canceled.

I tried the dry oil mist today... love it. It may be something I can not longer live without.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had an extra box sent to me too. Very strange!


 I'd love some of that type of 'strange' in my direction!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.  I gave up waiting on them to respond to my email and just cancelled.  I'll give them until tomorrow before I call and get really mad.







 




 
I'm sorry that you guys are not getting your boxes yet...  

Makes me wonder, miss-spellings, late delivieries and yet they are soireeing away at the James Hotel.


----------



## wxhailey (Jul 1, 2013)

GB replied to my firm (but polite) email about my box still being packed. They apologized and said that it is set to ship on Wednesday... Which means I can expect it the second week of July if it ships quickly. Ridiculous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, exactly! I saw that storiee on their Instagram ! ðŸ˜’ðŸ˜¡


----------



## eliu8108 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thought I would share my 4th of July Bondi mani since this is the unofficial Bondi New York thread.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful mani!! So glad I purchased Strawberry Fields now 



  

I caved and ordered four more (NYPD, Tavern on The, Midnight Mystery, and Strawberry Fields) when I saw that Facebook BOGO deal. Also received my previous order of Botanical Beauty and Lady Liberty with the free top coat; lovely colors! Will use one of them for my next mani. 

Cancelled my GB subscription though. I have been on-off subscribing and thought this box would have been amazing. But it was sadly a mess, and I'd prefer to have just put the money towards the Bondi polishes I ordered. Really hope you ladies receive your boxes soon.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It gets better... apparently now my boxes are supposed to ship "this week" and I'm supposed to get some extra samples in the mail and 100 glossydots were added to my acct. (I checked and they're there, so there's that I suppose.)
> 
> Does anyone know if surveys will still show if you've cancelled, or do you need to be active for those? I'm 50 points away from a free box now I'll prolly reactivate just to redeem points then cancel for good.


 I'm pretty ticked off about that myself. I went in to see if my mom's box had shipped (shipped yesterday, thankfully) and thought 'hey, while I'm here, it would be a great time to fill out my surveys for points.' No way to do that after cancelling but I had to cancel to avoid getting charged! Ugh! GB sucks!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, but surely the lucky ones at the soiree aren't the poor souls in charge of the fun tasks like shipping, customer service, and social media...they seem to use interns for those things, or at least they did...I remember when we found an ad in which they were looking for unpaid interns. (Which explains a lot, frankly)...


 Maybe ths soiree at the James Hotel was an 'intern' appreciation event, which would explain why they didn't seem to have invited any subscribers.  

Looking at the photos, the attendees were a uniform age between 20 to 25, with exception to the vendors behind their products who ranged from 30 and out.  

Just speculating, s'all...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 1, 2013)

I found some Sparitual at my local Marshall's today! I decided to be good and only pick up one... Muse! I feel like Marshall's is pretty hit or miss in what it carries. This is the first time I've seen one carry the brand. Still super excited for it. I think I might have to go back and pick up the wolfy one!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, but surely the lucky ones at the soiree aren't the poor souls in charge of the fun tasks like shipping, customer service, and social media...they seem to use interns for those things, or at least they did...I remember when we found an ad in which they were looking for unpaid interns. (Which explains a lot, frankly)...


 Unpaid internships (outside of maybe those taken for college credit) should be illegal IMHO! Too many companies use them to get out of paying anyone any money. There's a reason we have minimum wage in this country (which may be a joke too, but at least it is better than not getting paid at all!)


----------



## lovepink (Jul 1, 2013)

Surveys for the June box should be up around the 8th-9th (of July) of the month (if they follow every other month they have put them up) the latest they are up is around the 15th.  You should not have to reactivate the sub to fill out surveys, only if you want to redeem your Glossydots.

Hope that helps!

Also if anyone is looking to plug the hole in their sub box life GB is leaving behind, it looks like Bondi is launching a sub box in August.  $19.99 per month.  Thread is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136317/bondi-new-subscription-box-merged#post_2108492



> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty ticked off about that myself. I went in to see if my mom's box had shipped (shipped yesterday, thankfully) and thought 'hey, while I'm here, it would be a great time to fill out my surveys for points.' No way to do that after cancelling but I had to cancel to avoid getting charged! Ugh! GB sucks!!!


----------



## saidfreeze (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unpaid internships (outside of maybe those taken for college credit) should be illegal IMHO! Too many companies use them to get out of paying anyone any money. There's a reason we have minimum wage in this country (which may be a joke too, but at least it is better than not getting paid at all!)


 Preach sister! I'm going OT, but, I'm in my final semester at school and I absolutely have to have a 6 credit _unpaid_ internship. I'm having such a hard time finding one that will still allow me to substitute teach to pay my bills. The worst bit of this is the only place that is really willing to work with my schedule is the hospital part (aka another dept) where I currently work. So now I'll have to work/intern for free at night between working FT at the school and then going to my own classes. It's insane.. makes me think that year of traveling and moving out of my parents place was a dumb move! Anyway my point is I'm not gaining much by being forced into giving away labor, ignoring the YEARS of work in my field.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found some Sparitual at my local Marshall's today! I decided to be good and only pick up one... Muse! I feel like Marshall's is pretty hit or miss in what it carries. This is the first time I've seen one carry the brand. Still super excited for it. I think I might have to go back and pick up the wolfy one!


 
To get back on topic, while I'm not a fan of 'Spice of life' for the summer I figured I would try it anyway. It's holding up so well- really impressed this polish's staying power. I'm really tough on my nails so going three days without a chip is noteworthy.  I'm going to have to check out my Marshall's now thanks for the heads up!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found some Sparitual at my local Marshall's today! I decided to be good and only pick up one... Muse! I feel like Marshall's is pretty hit or miss in what it carries. This is the first time I've seen one carry the brand. Still super excited for it. I think I might have to go back and pick up the wolfy one!


Now that I think about it I think I've seen Spa Ritual before at my local TJ Maxx, I think I might have to check there since I really love the one that I got!


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 1, 2013)

Check TJ Maxx as well!!! I saw lots of SpaRitual colors there, too! And for $3.99!


----------



## makeupmama1234 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just got an email from Glossybox saying that there was a shipping issue with the Wedding Boxes and not to be alarmed if I receive an extra June box. The wedding box will still be delivered by July 31st, and I can keep the extra June box without paying for it. Kind of makes up for the Philip B. body wash I received in my June box...it smells like a Christmas tree (not my favorite scent).

I'm super excited to get the wedding box. Anyone else getting a free June box?


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping has still not updated since June 28th when my box was in Atlanta.  If I hadn't already canceled, I'd cancel over and over and over again.  LOL


 My hasn't updated since the 27th an dit was still in New Jersey then!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hasn't updated since the 27th an dit was still in New Jersey then!


 The tracking number that glossybox gave me was bogus.  They probably sent it to me to shut me up but it's only gonna to make me angrier.  I escalated my dispute to a claim on paypal.  USPS said the tracking number wasn't legit and to contact ups or fedex.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the tarte in light and the nail polish in wine and roses. I'm pretty happy.
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's the number they gave to you?


they gave me a tracking number to something that has been stuck in nj since the 21st. it shouldn't be "stuck" there that long. usps said it doesn't work and to try ups and fedex but when i plugged the number in it didn't work there either.  when i did the glossybox trick thingie it was also showing the box as being stuck in kearny, nj. someone is lying to me and i don't like it.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 2, 2013)

> they gave me a tracking number to something that has been stuck in nj since the 21st. it shouldn't be "stuck" there that long. usps said it doesn't work and to try ups and fedex but when i plugged the number in it didn't work there either.Â  when i did the glossybox trick thingie it was also showing the box as being stuck in kearny, nj. someone is lying to me and i don't like it.


 i know it doesn't help, but mine was in kearny from the 18th until it finally moved on the 25th. it just means it's sitting at the newgistics facility. it might not have been introduced into usps' system yet, so it's currently showing up as an inactive number.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i know it doesn't help, but mine was in kearny from the 18th until it finally moved on the 25th. it just means it's sitting at the newgistics facility. it might not have been introduced into usps' system yet, so it's currently showing up as an inactive number.


geez. newgistics is slowwwwwwwww as hell. it's been TEN days.  i ordered something from friggin hong kong with regular shipping on ebay and i got in in a week.  i feel like going to the glossybox hq in nyc when i go up to there later this month and giving them a piece of my mind.

i'm not lashing out at you at all, btw



but thanks for telling me about your box's slow movement.


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 2, 2013)

I received the box with:

Philip B. Hair and body shampoo (smells and seems like a product for men)

Tarte in Fair to light (love this!)

c. Booth honey almond dry oil (smells and feels great!)

Oscar de la Renta perfume samples (some really nice fragrances)

Sparitual in Death by Chocolate (the worst color variation I have seen so far)


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *makeupmama1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Glossybox saying that there was a shipping issue with the Wedding Boxes and not to be alarmed if I receive an extra June box. The wedding box will still be delivered by July 31st, and I can keep the extra June box without paying for it. Kind of makes up for the Philip B. body wash I received in my June box...it smells like a Christmas tree (not my favorite scent).
> 
> I'm super excited to get the wedding box. Anyone else getting a free June box?


 I am getting a free one in the mail as well. Should be here this week. I hope I get the Tarte in the darker shade and the conditioner from Philip B to go with my shampoo.


----------



## dbella (Jul 2, 2013)

It's a miracle!  My Glossybox now shows as out for delivery today.  Not a jot of information since June 28th when it was in Atlanta and now it's supposed to be being delivered.  GOOD.  Of course, I've complained so vehemently on here about it that the people at Glossybox probably packed me a special exploding bottle of Sparitual in the color "Shut Up!" LOL


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> they gave me a tracking number to something that has been stuck in nj since the 21st. it shouldn't be "stuck" there that long. usps said it doesn't work and to try ups and fedex but when i plugged the number in it didn't work there either.  when i did the glossybox trick thingie it was also showing the box as being stuck in kearny, nj. someone is lying to me and i don't like it.


 I called them today because my second email wasn't answered and the girl on the phone said that my box was shipping this week.  So I mentioned that I have an email that said my box was supposed to have shipped last week and I felt that I had been lied to.  Of course she said I hadn't been lied to, it could have been sent last week, she just didn't have an active tracking number yet.  So which is it, it shipped last week or its shipping this week?  She couldn't tell me crap, got snotty with me, offered a half-hearted apology while repeatedly stating that they warned people it would ship late, and then offered me a refund which seems to confirm that my box hasn't gone anywhere yet.  No offer of glossydots or an extra item for being unable to tell me anything about my June box even though it is now July, nothing.

I'm glad I've cancelled.  I'm not sure if I will ever come back now.  I'm much happier with lip factory.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the box with:
> 
> ...


 EW! Pardon my language but why on earth would someone want it to look like they shit on their nails?


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 2, 2013)

For anyone whose box hasn't been moving, mine was stuck in NJ since June 26th and then showed up as out for delivery today in Ft. Lauderdale, FL with no tracked movement in between. So don't lose hope.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> geez. newgistics is slowwwwwwwww as hell. it's been TEN days.  i ordered something from friggin hong kong with regular shipping on ebay and i got in in a week.  i feel like going to the glossybox hq in nyc when i go up to there later this month and giving them a piece of my mind.
> ...


 Mine's still hanging out in NJ and has been sitting there since the 21st, so I have no idea what's going on anymore. I wonder if GB is paying for the cheapest possible service (ie., slower than slow) with Newgistics. My Birchbox order that shipped through Newgistics (surprisingly) took a week, was shipped promptly, nothing like this slowness.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2013)

They decided to refund me instead of stringing me along and saying the box was coming soon. I knew they were lying to me. It's sad that I had to ride their back until they told me the truth. All I cared about was the tarte anyway.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally my box is out for delivery!  It shipped on the 18th, that's right, 15 freaking days!!  In that time period I got one Julep order, one Bondi order, a Victoria's Secret order, and 2 orders from Amazon.  What is really ridiculous is that there are still so many of you waiting for your boxes to be shipped!  What a total customer service disaster GB is!


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally! My box is out for a delivery today! It shipped on June 21st from Kearny, NJ. I'm on the far end of west coast. It took 9 business days but I'm not including Sunday but they do ship on Sunday like in transit; right? I'm glad that I'm getting this today before I leave to go out of town.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 2, 2013)

> Finally! My box is out for a delivery today! It shipped on June 21st from Kearny, NJ. I'm on the far end of west coast. It took 9 business days but I'm not including Sunday but they do ship on Sunday like in transit; right? I'm glad that I'm getting this today before I leave to go out of town.Â


 WOOT!! Glad it's coming in before you leave! Post spoiler pics!! I have to live vicariously through all of you who's boxes are actually showing up lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ha! Alex called me and left a message on my Google Voice system. So when you lost my paypal claim against glossybox you decided to call me when I've been asking you about my box since it allegedly shipped on June 21st? Too little, too late Alex.  The damage is done.  (even though I'm tempted to get the bridal box, lol)


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the response I got on facebook to a PM I sent about their appalling customer service.

Hi Heidi,

I'm so sorry about your disappointment with customer service and for the delay on your box. Our boxes usually don't ship until the end of the month, and this month there was a delay. I'll send your information to Customer Care and they should get back to you shortly with your tracking number.

xx,
Keeley

Really?  That's all you've got?


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the response I got on facebook to a PM I sent about their appalling customer service.
> 
> ...


I kept pressing them for more info.  I know that I get on their damn nerves but I can care less about that, lol.  Give people what they spent their hard earned money on.  It's not that hard glossybox.  If birchbox and ipsy can do it, then gb can do it too, especially since they're charging people 2x more than most beauty subs.


----------



## pride (Jul 2, 2013)

At this point, they should just skip a month and label all their boxes one month ahead. That way, when the July boxes are sent out and people get them in August, they can point out how early their August boxes are. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally got my box with the following variations:

Philip B Lightweight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse - blah wish I got shampoo.

SpaRitual in Home Body





Tarte in Medium to Tan would have liked the fair to light, but not a big deal.

Overall I'm really pleased with the box.  I love to try new perfumes. I wish my polish was a little more fun, but it's a nice neutral color.

Really wish I got to try some of the cool sounding shampoos, I use conditioner but it's just not something I really need much of since my hair is fine and thin.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

I finally got around to trying out the Tarte lipstick in Medium to Tan today. I was very pleasantly surprised to see that it turns a beautiful shade of muted coral. It's very flattering to my "not so medium to tan" skintone and it feels great. I will definitely be using the heck out of this over the summer!


----------



## jennberger (Jul 2, 2013)

Well my box FINALLY shipped yesterday. GB was nice enough to ignore all of my questions until it shipped so they could simply say "We see that your box has shipped..."

Soooo helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I overdid it with *three* Glossyboxes this month.  Eep.

Overall, I'm actually pretty satisfied with the products this month.  I don't especially like fragrance, since it can be an easy miss, but they did a great job ensuring scent variety with the Oscar de la Renta "Essential Luxuries" set.  I wish these were glass vials since the plastic makes it hard to tell how much product you have.  

I am kind of bummed with the SpaRituals swap, since I was looking forward to vibrant Bondi colors.  This is not against the company, I was hoping we could get nail colors are in season, especially for how much we pay for the box.

In my boxes, I got the Tarte colors in both light and medium.  I have a very tanned complexion, and I have to say, I like the way the light looks on me.  I am also excited to try my Phillip B products. I scored two bottles of the dual shampoo/body wash which I will definitely use more as a body product since I don't need new shampoo.

Box #1 - Received June 28th






Phillip B - African Shea Gentle &amp; Conditioning Shampoo
SpaRitual - Days of Wine and Roses
Tarte - Light
Oscar de la Renta fragrances
c. Phillip Booth - Honey &amp; Almond Dry Oil
BONUS - ModelCo eyeshadow


Box 2 &amp; 3 - Received July 2nd






Phillip B - Lavender Hair &amp; Body Shampoo
SpaRitual - Home Body
Tarte - Medium
Oscar de la Renta fragrances
c. Phillip Booth - Honey &amp; Almond Dry Oil

While I probably did not need to order so many boxes (even if one of them was by accident), at least I am happy with my new stash and can regift others as needed.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got around to trying out the Tarte lipstick in Medium to Tan today. I was very pleasantly surprised to see that it turns a beautiful shade of muted coral. It's very flattering to my "not so medium to tan" skintone and it feels great. I will definitely be using the heck out of this over the summer!


 I like the color, it is very summery.  Will go well with the IPSY Nailtini Mai Tai nail polisih.

I was wondering what the light Tarte  looks like?  Could someone do a swatch?


----------



## jrenee (Jul 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got around to trying out the Tarte lipstick in Medium to Tan today. I was very pleasantly surprised to see that it turns a beautiful shade of muted coral. It's very flattering to my "not so medium to tan" skintone and it feels great. I will definitely be using the heck out of this over the summer! 








I like the color, it is very summery.  Will go well with the IPSY Nailtini Mai Tai nail polisih.

I was wondering what the light Tarte  looks like?  Could someone do a swatch?

 




 
 

Swatches of light and medium shades


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> I finally got around to trying out the Tarte lipstick in Medium to Tan today. I was very pleasantly surprised to see that it turns a beautiful shade of muted coral. It's very flattering to my "not so medium to tan" skintone and it feels great. I will definitely be using the heck out of this over the summer!Â


 That IS such a gorgeous shade! LOVE it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 2, 2013)

My box arrived today &amp; I must admit, it wasn't too exciting. I'm taking a break- I thought the products in this box were great but for some reason I'm just not excited like I used to be. I think I have more entertainment on MUT board than I do from the actual boxes themselves. That said- Ta Ta For Now- Im sure ill still stalk!!


----------



## mhammill (Jul 2, 2013)

Got my box today too - so disappointed in a few things.  Either I don't know how to apply the tarte lipstick or I just don't like looking like I'm WEARING lipstick if you know what I mean.  Even when I applied it lightly it just looked so unnatural and certainly did not enhance my complexion.  The perfume samples had the writing all worn off so if I do like one I have no idea which one, and one was completely open and my mailbox smelled like my grandmother.  Strongly.  Not a good thing.  I saw the exact shade of the Sparitual nail polish in Marshall's on Sunday for 3.99 so I certainly don't feel like I got something upscale and unique.  I think I might be over my subscription box fascination. 

I do like the dry oil, and I got the gel - I don't normally use gel but I'll give it a go.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Swatches of light and medium shades


 Thanks!  They are both beautiful.  Now I DO want to trade on of my 3 mediums for a light!


----------



## Jill6358 (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today too - so disappointed in a few things.  Either I don't know how to apply the tarte lipstick or I just don't like looking like I'm WEARING lipstick if you know what I mean.  Even when I applied it lightly it just looked so unnatural and certainly did not enhance my complexion.  The perfume samples had the writing all worn off so if I do like one I have no idea which one, and one was completely open and my mailbox smelled like my grandmother.  Strongly.  Not a good thing.  I saw the exact shade of the Sparitual nail polish in Marshall's on Sunday for 3.99 so I certainly don't feel like I got something upscale and unique.  I think I might be over my subscription box fascination.
> 
> I do like the dry oil, and I got the gel - I don't normally use gel but I'll give it a go.


 Me too!  Not sure how I'm supposed to buy their perfumes if I don't know what fragrance it is that I like.  Whatever, saves me some money.  And I really wish the little vials had come in different colors or some easier way to tell them apart.

I got the oil and the gel too, I don't use gel either, but maybe some day.

I was soooooo excited about the Tarte.  I'm kinda crushed right now.  They sent me the light and I look absolutely ridiculous.  It's sooooo pink.  It looks absurd.  






I need my Ipsy and Lip Factory to arrive right now so I'm not so bummed.  GB used to be my favorite day of the month.  



 /cry


----------



## lovepink (Jul 2, 2013)

Got my box today.  It started it's westward journey on June 22nd. I got the Tarte in Fair-Light, Spa Ritual in Days of Wine and Roeses, c booth honey almond dry oil, Phillip B Hair masque.  One of my Oscar de la renta Oriental lace was loose and leaked all over the inside of my box.  It is such a strong smell that I can taste it just from moving the items around to take the photo.  It also has not come off in two hand washings.

ot my box.


----------



## lexxies22 (Jul 2, 2013)

Got my box today! I thought there were supposed to have 6 vials of perfumes? I got 7. Is that norm? Someone mentioned here that one spilled and the name on vials had been removed due to the spillage. One of did spilled oriental is nice but hard to tell 'em apart right now. I got tarte in med-tan which I am already tan naturally but always worn sunscreen. I just tan alot. I don't sunbathe but just being at outside alot. I'm glad that I got this clarifying shampoo bec I do need it since I don't wash my hair often. Dry shampoo makes worse for my hair. I only use it for volume purposes. I couldn't find the name of the polish. No label. Weird. Not my color. Will give it to my mom who loves nude polishes. It has a hint of blue inscredent color. Love the smell of dry oil; will use it ALOT! Perfect for my upcoming trip! I think it's a good box in general except Bondi would have seal it better. Sorry I'm not wearing foundation so u can see some reddish on my chin 'whoopsie'!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 2, 2013)

> Â Yup, I'm in Queens and I got mine Friday afternoon.


darn, still waiting for mine.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point, they should just skip a month and label all their boxes one month ahead. That way, when the July boxes are sent out and people get them in August, they can point out how early their August boxes are. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You know, I have seriously thought that about them before. Before meaning way back when the first two boxes came out. That's how long this silliness about calling a box June/July in a Youtube video for clarification has been going on, haha!


----------



## dbella (Jul 2, 2013)

Got mine. Got the hair gel, which I don't use, but maybe I'll give it a try. Got the Sparitual in the bleh "Home Body" shade. Got the Tarte in medium and like it a lot. LOVE the honey almond dry oil spray. Haven't tried any of the scents yet, but they arrived in good condition with a couple of the names a bit faded, but legible. The Dallas Shaw stuff went straight in the trash. Unrelated, but my Bondi Teal Magnolia pedi is STILL totally perfect. No wear or chips. It looks like I just got it done!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 2, 2013)

> Swatches of light and medium shades


 thanks for the swatch. i'm looking forward to getting the medium now. i tried the light on my medium, slightly tan skintone just now, and it looks nice. i was afraid it would be too pale/cool, but it turned out to be a pretty, pink nude. not a fan of the vanilla scent, but it's super emollient.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today! I thought there were supposed to have 6 vials of perfumes? I got 7. Is that norm? Someone mentioned here that one spilled and the name on vials had been removed due to the spillage. One of did spilled oriental is nice but hard to tell 'em apart right now.
> 
> I got tarte in med-tan which I am already tan naturally but always worn sunscreen. I just tan alot. I don't sunbathe but just being at outside alot. I'm glad that I got this clarifying shampoo bec I do need it since I don't wash my hair often. Dry shampoo makes worse for my hair. I only use it for volume purposes. I couldn't find the name of the polish. No label. Weird. Not my color. Will give it to my mom who loves nude polishes. It has a hint of blue inscredent color. Love the smell of dry oil; will use it ALOT! Perfect for my upcoming trip! I think it's a good box in general except Bondi would have seal it better.
> ...


 The polish Looks and sounds like Whirlwind Romance.


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jul 2, 2013)

Forgive me if I'm not on the proper thread but I just got this email. A lip balm? As much a I love me some figs and rouge, come on! But thanks for reaffirming why I cancelled gb!


----------



## peggytalkpretty (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahh just realized I should have put that in a spoiler sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 2, 2013)

i love lip balms. i always have at least three within reaching distance no matter where i am in my apartment and at work.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today too - so disappointed in a few things.  Either I don't know how to apply the tarte lipstick or I just don't like looking like I'm WEARING lipstick if you know what I mean.  Even when I applied it lightly it just looked so unnatural and certainly did not enhance my complexion.  The perfume samples had the writing all worn off so if I do like one I have no idea which one, and one was completely open and my mailbox smelled like my grandmother.  Strongly.  Not a good thing.  I saw the exact shade of the Sparitual nail polish in Marshall's on Sunday for 3.99 so I certainly don't feel like I got something upscale and unique.  I think I might be over my subscription box fascination.
> 
> I do like the dry oil, and I got the gel - I don't normally use gel but I'll give it a go.






   One of my perfumes also leaked.  My entire box smells like old lady and all the writing is worn off the vials as well.  I got the Tarte in Light, and am pretty medium but I tried it and once I get the 2 colors to combine on my lips it actually looked pretty good.  I have not tried the dry oil yet but am hoping it's great.  I also got a leave in conditioner, which always seem to weigh my hair down.  Overall I'm kinda disappointed.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been seeing a lot of posts about broken vials of perfume- has anyone contacted CS about that? It seems a key part of the box that should be replaced. And yes, I have heard horror stories about their CS- given the Bondi/Shaw debacle, it seems that they should be more cognizant of pleasing their customer base. As for the July box (or August at this point  ), I don't really need another lip balm, although I'm intrigued with the Figs &amp; Rouge brand... I have an overfilled birchbox full of lip gear. I guess it's too late to unsub, but will definitely do it next month until I know it's going to be a good box!


----------



## TheArchaeoChick (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally! My box showed up today.

1.  C. Booth Honey Almond Nourishing Dry Oil Mist

2.  Philip B. Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse

3.  Oscar de la Renta Perfume Samples

4.  Spa Ritual Nail Polish in Solitude (absolutely a fall shade)

5.  Tarte Complexion Enhancing Lipstick in Medium to Tan

Not overwhelmingly excited about this box, especially since I am really pale and got the darker Tarte lipstick.  I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one though.  I signed up for Glossybox after seeing what everyone got in the Man Repeller box, but nothing has stood up to that so far.

Also, did anyone else win something from the Britta's bag competition?  I was told almost a month ago that I won one of the foundation brushes and I haven't received anything yet.

(Long time listener, first time caller here on MUT.)


----------



## mhammill (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been seeing a lot of posts about broken vials of perfume- has anyone contacted CS about that? It seems a key part of the box that should be replaced. And yes, I have heard horror stories about their CS- given the Bondi/Shaw debacle, it seems that they should be more cognizant of pleasing their customer base.
> 
> As for the July box (or August at this point  ), I don't really need another lip balm, although I'm intrigued with the Figs &amp; Rouge brand... I have an overfilled birchbox full of lip gear. I guess it's too late to unsub, but will definitely do it next month until I know it's going to be a good box!


 I should not have to call every single month to replace something that either didn't show up or was broken or had some other issue.  Considering all the problems over the past few months I've had, plus the fact that I don't really like any of the perfume samples (and the one that broke to my nose was awful) I think I'm just done. This is one of the more expensive sub boxes out there, and it is promoted as providing luxury samples and products, I do not feel that my money is well spent here.  The first box I got was the only one I really loved, every other month has been a major letdown, and for me not worth the price of admission.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 3, 2013)

> Finally! My box showed up today. 1. Â C. Booth Honey Almond Nourishing Dry Oil Mist 2. Â Philip B. Light-Weight Deep Conditioning Creme Rinse 3. Â Oscar de la Renta Perfume Samples 4. Â Spa Ritual Nail Polish in Solitude (absolutely a fall shade) 5. Â Tarte Complexion Enhancing Lipstick in Medium to Tan Not overwhelmingly excited about this box, especially since I am really pale and got the darker Tarte lipstick. Â I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one though. Â I signed up for Glossybox after seeing what everyone got in the Man Repeller box, but nothing has stood up to that so far. Also, did anyone else win something from the Britta's bag competition? Â I was told almost a month ago that I won one of the foundation brushes and I haven't received anything yet. (Long time listener, first time caller here on MUT.)


 sorry to hear you're disappointed with your box. i would've loved it. i hated the nail polish color i got and my tarte lipstick was fair-light when i needed medium-tan. i ended up ordering a travel size of the philip b. conditioner, so i can use it with the shampoo too. it looks like they shipped box variations in waves rather than customizing it to our beauty profile or whatever nonsense. i don't think any beauty subs really takes those questionnaires into account, to be honest...


----------



## TheArchaeoChick (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry to hear you're disappointed with your box. i would've loved it. i hated the nail polish color i got and my tarte lipstick was fair-light when i needed medium-tan. i ended up ordering a travel size of the philip b. conditioner, so i can use it with the shampoo too.
> 
> it looks like they shipped box variations in waves rather than customizing it to our beauty profile or whatever nonsense. i don't think any beauty subs really takes those questionnaires into account, to be honest...


 If only they had shipped you mine and shipped me yours it sounds like it would have been much better!  It does seem like they don't take into account profiles at all, especially after the Amore Cushion Compact debacle last month.  Either they shouldn't offer products that have color variability that matters, or actually use the profiles when packing boxes.  Do or do not, there is no try....


----------



## TheArchaeoChick (Jul 3, 2013)

After further review of my box, it also turns out that my Sargasso sample was busted and completely empty.  It seems like a lot of people had the same issue.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 3, 2013)

Since it was reading this forum that convinced me to subscribe to Glossybox (before all the shipping issues!), I figured it seems right for my first post to be about the box I just received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I got the Tarte lipstick in Medium/Tan, and I'm very pale so that's somewhat disappointing just because they don't pay attention to the beauty profiles, but the lipstick is OK and I will probably wear it. From Philip B, I got a deep conditioner that seems nice but I'll have to try it and see--the only thing I really would have hated to get would be the gel, as I don't use it, so I'm happy. I got the Spa Ritual in a nice light pink color that I'll definitely use. I was disappointed as one of my perfume samples was missing and one was broken--I just emailed CS so we'll see what they say. I quite like the dry oil mist, I'll be using that as well! I also gota bonus from a promo code for new subscribers, a Model &amp; Co lip &amp; cheek tint that seems nice. 

Overall, I'm pretty pleased with what I got. I'll use it all, and it seems like good value for the money. My only other subscription is ipsy, and after the disappointment of last month's bag (glitter and false eyelashes! so not me), this GlossyBox seems amazing! I'll definitely stay subscribed for July.


----------



## jrenee (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been seeing a lot of posts about broken vials of perfume- has anyone contacted CS about that? It seems a key part of the box that should be replaced. And yes, I have heard horror stories about their CS- given the Bondi/Shaw debacle, it seems that they should be more cognizant of pleasing their customer base.
> ...


----------



## dbella (Jul 3, 2013)

I randomly grabbed the Oscar De La Renta Santa Domingo out of the little bag this morning and sprayed it on.  More of a Fall/Winter scent, but really nice.  My boss, who is usually the most oblivious person on Earth, actually stopped and asked me what scent I was wearing so I guess it's a hit.


----------



## easteregg (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe GB should send out double boxes to everyone each month to make up for broken perfume, wrong colored lipstick, etc.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe GB should send out double boxes to everyone each month to make up for broken perfume, wrong colored lipstick, etc.


 Only after they actually get all the boxes out to people who haven't gotten theirs yet.  Still waiting...


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 3, 2013)

My June Glossybox JUST shipped. Yes, that is correct. They have just now sent my JUNE Glossybox. Ridiculous.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 3, 2013)

> My June Glossybox JUST shipped. Yes, that is correct. They have just now sent my JUNE Glossybox. Ridiculous.


 Mine literally shipped July first. When I got that email teaser for julys box, I sent back a pretty irate response and all they sent me was my tracking number. Showing my box still in NJ as of today. I've been with these guys from the beginning and no apology or show of goodwill- nothing!


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 3, 2013)

So, I just got home and there was a SECOND Glossybox waiting for me?! I only have the one subscription.. I sent them an email asking what was going on, I'm curious as to what they say.

I did peek inside though, and I hope they let me keep it. It had exactly everything I wanted (nail polish in Adore, a really pretty shimmery light pink, the conditioning creme rinse, and another Tarte that I was planning on buying or trading for anyways).

Has this ever happened to anyone else? I only paid for the one, and I've already had mine for days.

EDIT: I never ordered the Bride to Be one either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My June Glossybox JUST shipped. Yes, that is correct. They have just now sent my JUNE Glossybox. Ridiculous.


Jorden, my love, you're back!!! LOL




Yay! (Mean ol' silly computer keeping you away! Grr)


----------



## page5 (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally received a shipping notice! Now I just have to be patient with the slow shipping.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jorden, my love, you're back!!! LOL
> ...


 YESSSSS! It is like Christmas over here! My computer is no longer mad at MUT!


----------



## jrenee (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just got home and there was a SECOND Glossybox waiting for me?! I only have the one subscription.. I sent them an email asking what was going on, I'm curious as to what they say.
> 
> ...


 You are one lucky gal!  They should do that regularly as part of a fan giveaway.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 3, 2013)

I finally got a tracking number!!!!!!!!!!!  It doesn't work yet, but baby steps.  I was promised a tracking number today as well as 300 glossydots.  I got the tracking number but no dots.  Should I wait to email them about those until after my box arrives, or should I email now?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2013)

> So, I just got home and there was a SECOND Glossybox waiting for me?! I only have the one subscription.. I sent them an email asking what was going on, I'm curious as to what they say. I did peek inside though, and I hope they let me keep it. It had exactly everything I wanted (nail polish in Adore, a really pretty shimmery light pink, the conditioning creme rinse, and another Tarte that I was planning on buying or trading for anyways). Has this ever happened to anyone else? I only paid for the one, and I've already had mine for days.


 This started happening in November or December: Inexplicable second boxes sent to random subscribers, usually while other subscribers are still waiting for tracking. I ended up with an extra box in January after I used my Glossydots and then canceled.


----------



## SubMom13 (Jul 3, 2013)

I got an e-mail from Glossy saying that they accidently sent a second June box to everyone who bought a bridal limited edition box. They said go ahead and keep it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My June Glossybox JUST shipped. Yes, that is correct. They have just now sent my JUNE Glossybox. Ridiculous.


 I actually got one too.  Now I feel like a jackass for hounding them for my box.  I'll believe it will come when the tracking works.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually got one too.  Now I feel like a jackass for hounding them for my box.  I'll believe it will come when the tracking works.


 Don't feel bad for hounding them. You shouldn't have to wait til July for shipping for your June box. I don't feel bad, nor do I feel bad for cancelling my sub because they don't have their collective heads out of their you-know-whats and can't get their act together to retain what customer base they have.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just got home and there was a SECOND Glossybox waiting for me?! I only have the one subscription.. I sent them an email asking what was going on, I'm curious as to what they say.
> 
> ...


 Lucky you! Wish I had that kind of random luck! lol


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 3, 2013)

anyone in the FL area got the box yet?! mine shipped on the 25th and still nothing.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jul 3, 2013)

> anyone in the FL area got the box yet?! mine shipped on the 25th and still nothing.Â


 Got mine in the Ft. Lauderdale area yesterday. Mine was stuck in NJ for like a week before it miraculously appeared at my post office with no tracked movement between. Don't lose hope yet!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 3, 2013)

I went ahead and painted my thumbnail with the Spa Rituals polish that came in my box yesterday.  I was already wearing the Bondi "Central Park Blossom"  on my nails.  The Spa Ritual polish has already chipped but the Bondi polish underneath is fine.  I still want to give the Spa Ritual polish another chance on clean nails, but I'm a bit skeptical of its staying power. 

Overall it was a good box this month but I'm happy with my decision to cancel and sign up for Ipsy.  Now I can get Ipsy and my Birchbox for the same price of the Glossybox.  I am tired of wondering when my box will come and if I'll miss out on the hugely advertised product. 

I hope I can still come on here and stalk your boxes.


----------



## Anselee (Jul 3, 2013)

So I was really excited when I got a Glossybox has sent you a package message because I already received my June Dallas Shaw box(es)  I did order 2 extras.  So I assumed it was my one Wedding box I spent $40 on but nope what I got today was a 4th not ordered Glossy box.  I sent them an email and private message. BTW out of the 4 boxes I got only one of the lipsticks were the color that matched the profile.  I told them this as well. They have closed out my wedding box order but sent another Dallas Shaw box...this should be cute to fix. UGH!


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 4, 2013)

If anyone has a Medium/Tan Tarte lipstick I'd love to trade something for it.

I got the Fair/Light which matches my profile (for once, lol! I was shocked), but I have a feeling I'd like the next color up, too!  I kind of love it, it's very subtle, perfect for looking like you're not wearing makeup, but you just want a little extra on your lips.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies!  I'm a long time lurker, first time poster (to this sub box group). 

I finally received my first GlossyBox today, it took about 7 days, including the weekend, so not too bad.

Except, one of the perfumes (Oriental Lace) had leaked all over inside the box. Ruined the cardboard package on my lipstick, and stinks!






And I didn't get my bottle of the dry oil mist.

I emailed them in the evening, and already got a reply back. They claim to be sending out replacements to me. Yay!  Now lets just see if it shows up, lol. 

I got nail polish in "solitude" which was a dark dusty purple color, lipstick in medium/tan (LOVE!), and light weight deep conditioner (like, but probably wouldn't purchase on my own), and what my husband has named "the stink sticks!" (perfume). 

Then the free gift I got with my sub ended up being the model co cheek and lip stain.  I haven't tried it on my lips yet, but it works great on my cheeks!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies!  I'm a long time lurker, first time poster (to this sub box group).
> 
> ...


Welcome to Makeuptalk! Sorry to hear about Oriental Lace! Whew! That was one of the strongest ones too! I'm glad they replied.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome to Makeuptalk! Sorry to hear about Oriental Lace! Whew! That was one of the strongest ones too! I'm glad they replied.


 Thanks! I like your new profile picture, btw. 

Yeah, out of the 6 vials, I kept 3 to try.  But Oriental Lace, wow, that was STRONG stuff, and reminded me of old ladies at church from when I was little.  Right now I have my lipstick sans lid stuffed inside a Ziploc baggie, lol.  I'm curious if they'll send a new one in the same medium/tan, or if I'll get a light version replacement.  It was a good mail day here, even with the perfume spill.  I got two orders from Birchbox in, and the GlossyBox!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like your new profile picture, btw.
> ...


Aw thank you! It was about 3 out of 6 for me too...I tried rating them but the highest only got maybe 3.5 out of 5. You'd think for Oscar de la Renta, it'd be higher. EEP! LOL Then again, I have a very finicky nose who is not too particularly friendly! Haha!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Jul 4, 2013)

> If anyone has a Medium/Tan Tarte lipstick I'd love to trade something for it. I got the Fair/Light which matches my profile (for once, lol! I was shocked), but I have a feeling I'd like the next color up, too! Â I kind of love it, it's very subtle, perfect for looking like you're not wearing makeup, but you just want a little extra on your lips.Â


 Just sent you a PM to trade! And I agree with the light tarte lipstick! It's a great light pink pop for those with more tan...


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> EW! Pardon my language but why on earth would someone want it to look like they shit on their nails?


 That is hilarious, I thought the same thing!  Maybe in the fall I will want a shitty look, but certainly not for summer! (or ever!)


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 4, 2013)

So I cancelled a few weeks back, and today Glossybox sent me a code for 20% off a sub (today only), which would make it like $16 ish, plus I could use Ebates 3.5% back.. UGH. I might have to do it.

I cancelled because of all the drama, and I wasn't impressed with the value of the first box.. But after receiving my June box (in July..), I actually ended up loving this box and I think this one was a MUCH better value. If it had Bondi polish in it I would have been over the moon!

*20% OFF code: STARS*

I think you should all cancel and then re-sub and get a nice discount for all the headache GB causes us!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 4, 2013)

> So I cancelled a few weeks back, and today Glossybox sent me a code for 20% off a sub (today only), which would make it like $16 ish, plus I could use Ebates 3.5% back.. UGH. I might have to do it. I cancelled because of all the drama, and I wasn't impressed with the value of the first box.. But after receiving my June box (in July..), I actually ended up loving this box and I think this one was a MUCH better value. If it had Bondi polish in it I would have been over the moon! *20% OFF code: STARS* I think you should all cancel and then re-sub and get a nice discount for all the headache GB causes us!


 Yup I do that all the time, lol


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 4, 2013)

So when you apply a coupon code, is it just for one month, or does your sub rate stay at that rate?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So when you apply a coupon code, is it just for one month, or does your sub rate stay at that rate?


 It's only for one month.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I cancelled a few weeks back, and today Glossybox sent me a code for 20% off a sub (today only), which would make it like $16 ish, plus I could use Ebates 3.5% back.. UGH. I might have to do it.
> 
> ...


 How are you getting 3.5% back?  Mine only give me the option of $2.75, which is good for one box but if you want to do a 3-month, the 3.5% is a better deal.


----------



## easteregg (Jul 5, 2013)

Did you guys see in the GB magazine the pictures of the DS (priceless artwork) nail polishes?  It's too bad that we didn't get them.  I think they are pretty cute.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 5, 2013)

> Did you guys see in the GB magazine the pictures of the DS (priceless artwork) nail polishes?Â  It's too bad that we didn't get them.Â  I think they are pretty cute.


 It is too bad. I liked the color options and hated the SpaRitual shades I got. Seemed like others got better ones. They would've really added to the box contents, but I still liked everything else despite the Bondi not being there. I'm terrible at painting my own nails anyway, so nail polish is essentially useless for me to own.


----------



## Khayatoo (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow....just reading through the first page or two of replies has me doing a double take. I just joined with GB and the first box I received was June. I LOVED the box.  I loved the nail polish and tarte lipstick color, as well as the mini Oscar de la Rentas that came in that cute lil black pouch. I guess I didn't pay close enough attention to realize that this was a collab box and not the "typical" subscription. I hope that I am not disappointed with July. I am doing month to month at the moment, so I guess I can cancel if I'm not pleased. However, I tried a couple other sub boxes and Glossy box has been the best so far. ( I cancelled Beautyfix and Beauty Army)


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 5, 2013)

box is out for delivery - finally. i hope ill be happy when i open it


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How are you getting 3.5% back?  Mine only give me the option of $2.75, which is good for one box but if you want to do a 3-month, the 3.5% is a better deal.
> ...


----------



## Kira Sanders (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, it's a miracle! I got my box today, even though I should have received it the day before yesterday. And, I don't hate this box! Yeah!

This was my first box, so I entered a promo code to get the free Model Co. Cheek &amp; Lip Stain. They remembered to include that, so that's good. I honestly thought they would forget after the fiasco with DS &amp; everyone's perfumes leaking and whatnot.

All my perfumes were in tact, thank goodness! The only scent I tried was the Santo Domingo. This smells very much like a "man" scent. Hopefully, the others are more girly.

I got the medium to tan Tarte, and my profile says I have medium skin. I'm sure it was just a fluke that I actually got the shade that suited my skin color. I'm not much of a lipstick person, so this is up for trade, if anyone is interested.

I got the Philip B Light Weight Deep Conditioning Rinse. I can't remember what all the variations were, but I was hoping to not get the hair gel. So, I'm happy with this.

And, my nail polish was in Solitude, a creamy, dark purple. Definitely, could have done worse there.

Overall, I'm very happy. Maybe because it was my first month, they took pity on me.


----------



## MaiteS (Jul 5, 2013)

really happy with my box - got the nail polish in Hijinxs which is actually the one i wanted.





the Tarte in Light-Medium and the Philip B Light Weight Deep Conditioning Rinse! which is also what i wanted as well. GG Glossybox - cept my box came on July 5th.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 5, 2013)

Finally got my boxes today first time ever getting a subscription from them. Both boxes were the same,  and got the Solitude (purple) so if anyon is interested let me know bc I am not into purples. Also the lip and cheek tint was not in there. This was definitely not a good first impression. Shipping was late then both boxes were the same UGGGHH!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and painted my thumbnail with the Spa Rituals polish that came in my box yesterday.  I was already wearing the Bondi "Central Park Blossom"  on my nails.  The Spa Ritual polish has already chipped but the Bondi polish underneath is fine.  I still want to give the Spa Ritual polish another chance on clean nails, but I'm a bit skeptical of its staying power.
> 
> ...


 How did you get central park blossom not to look streaky. Mine is horribly streaky and I painted my nails 3 times in order to get rid of it.


----------



## dbella (Jul 5, 2013)

Just a head's up. As others have mentioned, almost all the Sparitual nail colors are currently on sale at TJ Maxx for $3.99.


----------



## aleangelino (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey! i am so mad right now i just received another box, identical!! for the month of june, i did pay for the bride special edition $ 40 but i am in shock becuase it shows INACTIVE when i checked in my glossybox account, i noticed that my didn't take the monthly payment of 21$ from my bank account yet, what is going on?, i sent them an email i need an answer for this huge mistake!!, i hope they can fix it for me


----------



## aleangelino (Jul 5, 2013)

i noticed that the bride special edition it says INACTIVE, why? i already pay for it, and also they haven't collect the money for july month.. strange.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in the wagon of my box will likely arrive around the same time as the July box. The estimate is a joke--it finally showed up tracking today. Add a majorly delayed gift box as part of a friend's birthday present last month which is almost embarrassing, and I can say despite sticking up for glossybox, I'm a little annoyed. I can understand delays, but why are so many boxes arriving significantly later than others or with mysterious duplicates? Consistency is not present, and as someone with them from the beginning, I'm tired of feeling passed over.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aleangelino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! i am so mad right now i just received another box, identical!! for the month of june, i did pay for the bride special edition $ 40 but i am in shock becuase it shows INACTIVE when i checked in my glossybox account, i noticed that my didn't take the monthly payment of 21$ from my bank account yet, what is going on?, i sent them an email i need an answer for this huge mistake!!, i hope they can fix it for me


 both of my boxes for june was identical also


----------



## melawnduh (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, now that I have had time to calm down, I thought I would share the response I got to my pretty irate email I sent when we were well into July and my June boxes weren't even displaying as _packed_:

_"__My name is Tony Qamar and I am the COO of Glossybox._

  _I want to personally apologize for the delay of your box - it was down to an error in our shipping process that skipped over  a number of orders. I was actually processing your order this morning (along with some others) but pulled yours off the lot as soon as I saw your email. _   _Instead, I am FedEx-ing you both boxes and you should have them tomorrow._   _You can track both boxes here via the FedEx website: [_redacted for my privacy_]_   _I also want to clarify some of the things that have gone on in the last couple weeks. When Blondi _[sic]_ pulled out of our box, we had to scramble to get you a great box for June - that lead to some errors. But I want to let you know that no Wedding or July Boxes were even created (and of course not shipped!) until we were done with the June run. _   _Again, please accept our apologies for this blunder - its no excuse, but I prefer to be transparent and honest with what has been going on to try and at least let you know why things happened as they did._   _I do hope you change your mind and resubscribe for Glossybox as we would love the opportunity to make it right for you. When you do, please use this code to receive 20% off whatever subscription you choose to purchase. _[redacted in case it only works once, sorry pals] 
_All the best and please feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any concerns in the future._   _Thanks,_   _Tony"_   True to his word, my two boxes showed up via fedex the very next day. I also appreciate the effort to be forthcoming and tell me that there was just a huge mistake with the shipping, but I would have really appreciated the heads up prior to my email reaching out to them. It's hard to stay ahead of problems, believe me, I know, but this month was very disappointing to a lot of us and I really hope their customer service improves. I also think it's kind of a bummer that I am sharing this with you guys instead of everyone getting her own email when the boxes were late. Hope this is informative for some still waiting on boxes.

xoxo
M


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's nice of the coo to reach out to you like that!


----------



## likeafether (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I received my first ever Glossybox box (June) yesterday and I'm so disappointed! First of all, the reason I subscribed was because of Dallas Shaw. I just adore her illustrations, so of course wanted the box and the print. I was also excited about Tarte lipstick, nail polish and hair product. I made sure that my beauty profile was filled out before they shipped my first box, so I would get products that I could use. When I received the box, the print was not there (instead there was a black and white horrible quality cheap print out on a regular piece of paper - looks like they photocopied the color version and threw the photocopy in my box), the lipstick was for medium to tan skin (I'm super pale) and the hair product was gel (I have fine/oily hair - gel does not go well with it). The nail polish was meh (Adore shimmer, which is a pale pale beige). Basically, this box was customized for someone with a completely different beauty profile. The best part about the box is the actual box! I know that with this type of purchase, it's always a hit or miss, but isn't there a point to filling out a profile? And even their magazine says that each box comes with Dallas Shaw color print and not a cheap photocopy. I'm so disappointed! I cancelled my subscription, but I don't know if it's worth e-mailing them about this. I still want my print and want to know why they sent me lipstick and hair product that absolutely don't suit me. Oh, and the perfume leaked, so the box stinks. Any thoughts? Should I bother e-mailing them?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 6, 2013)

> Hi Everyone, I received my first ever Glossybox box (June) yesterday and I'm so disappointed! First of all, the reason I subscribed was because of Dallas Shaw. I just adore her illustrations, so of course wanted the box and the print. I was also excited about Tarte lipstick, nail polish and hair product. I made sure that my beauty profile was filled out before they shipped my first box, so I would get products that I could use. When I received the box, the print was not there (instead there was a black and white horrible quality cheap print out on a regular piece of paper - looks like they photocopied the color version and threw the photocopy in my box), the lipstick was for medium to tan skin (I'm super pale) and the hair product was gel (I have fine/oily hair - gel does not go well with it). The nail polish was meh (Adore shimmer, which is a pale pale beige). Basically, this box was customized for someone with a completely different beauty profile. The best part about the box is the actual box! I know that with this type of purchase, it's always a hit or miss, but isn't there a point to filling out a profile? And even their magazine says that each box comes with Dallas Shaw color print and not a cheap photocopy. I'm so disappointed! I cancelled my subscription, but I don't know if it's worth e-mailing them about this. I still want my print and want to know why they sent me lipstick and hair product that absolutely don't suit me. Oh, and the perfume leaked, so the box stinks. Any thoughts? Should I bother e-mailing them?


 Absolutely. How dumb of them that they threw in a photocopy of the card especially when they and Dallas Shaw made such a big deal over it. Sorry you have to deal with this. Hopefully, they can correct this for you.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *likeafether* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my first ever Glossybox box (June) yesterday and I'm so disappointed! First of all, the reason I subscribed was because of Dallas Shaw. I just adore her illustrations, so of course wanted the box and the print. I was also excited about Tarte lipstick, nail polish and hair product. I made sure that my beauty profile was filled out before they shipped my first box, so I would get products that I could use. When I received the box, the print was not there (instead there was a black and white horrible quality cheap print out on a regular piece of paper - looks like they photocopied the color version and threw the photocopy in my box), the lipstick was for medium to tan skin (I'm super pale) and the hair product was gel (I have fine/oily hair - gel does not go well with it). The nail polish was meh (Adore shimmer, which is a pale pale beige). Basically, this box was customized for someone with a completely different beauty profile. The best part about the box is the actual box! I know that with this type of purchase, it's always a hit or miss, but isn't there a point to filling out a profile? And even their magazine says that each box comes with Dallas Shaw color print and not a cheap photocopy. I'm so disappointed! I cancelled my subscription, but I don't know if it's worth e-mailing them about this. I still want my print and want to know why they sent me lipstick and hair product that absolutely don't suit me. Oh, and the perfume leaked, so the box stinks. Any thoughts? Should I bother e-mailing them?


 I would email them I sure did my box was super late, I got two boxes that were totally the same no variation, the dark purple nail polish was totally not my color and my perfume leaked also. Sounds like our boxes was so off base this month! But yeah you need totally email them.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't seen any reviews on the hair products so far (or I may have been reading too fast) but the clarifying minty shampoo variation is actually really really nice! I was hoping for no hair gel (check) and wanted a conditioner (uncheck) but ended up with the shampoo. I tried it out this morning and it was so refreshing. It was the minty-est smell and feeling tingle ever and much needed on summer mornings to wake up to in the shower. I even looked up the prices to see if I want to invest in a bottle and realize that the size we got were travel size and retails for $8 for the 2 oz bottle. Pleasantly surprised.

I got the light colored Tart and it was too bubble gum pink BUT if I apply at an angle with more beige and less pink core, it is actually fine. It's nothing that can't be fixed with blending.

The perfumes I actually really liked and half of them spilled into a casserole of scents. The bag it came in is super cute but I really just want the whole set of Oscar scents to see which one I would blow $150 on. I wonder if I can pop into a department store for sample vials - I just feel so greedy if I have to ask a Nordstrom SA to make me 6 samples.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's nice of the coo to reach out to you like that!


 Too funny! I got an email notification with this post, so when I first saw it, it was out of context. I ran over here expecting to see a picture of someone petting a hairy coo in Scoltand, lol! Now, I see what she meant by coo. Glad for the email about the late box, but kind of missing the hairy coo pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennberger (Jul 6, 2013)

So, I finally got my box.

Meh.

I did get the nail polish in Home Body..





.. which was honestly what I was hoping for after seeing all of the colors.

I got the Tarte lipstick in Medium/Tan which is not even almost flattering to my pale, pale skin. I really hate that, too, as I was pretty excited about it in Fair. 





The perfumes are not anything I would ever wear. I got the conditioner which I'll likely use as shaving lotion, haha. Love the oil spray, however!

---

I think it's really awesome that GB is reaching to some and offering reparations. I think it kind of stinks that they are only willing to do that if you complain loudly enough. It really would've spoken volumes if they would've tried to make it good on a larger level. But.. c'est la vie! Unless next month just blows me away, I'll be cancelling.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

I got the first of my two boxes in the mail today, and in an interesting turn of events, I am actually thrilled with everything I got! I'm not a huge polish fan, but I received the Sparitual in Solitude, which is maybe the most gorgeous shade of purple I've ever seen...While not exactly a summer shade, I will definitely be rocking it in the fall! I'm sort of indifferent about the perfume sprays...another poster nailed it when she described them as "powdery"... The oil smells pretty good, and I'll be interested to give it a try, as well as the conditioning rinse from Philip B...I got the Tarte in Medium to Tan, and even though I'm pretty fair, I think I'll be able to make it work.. Kind of upset that I opted for a second box, because I'm totally happy with this one... SO not expecting that!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just got back from vacay and opened my GB. I LOOOOOVE it this month. The Tarte is a very natural color on me. I got the Philip B hair mask which is awesome since I have dry hair and always need hair masks. My nail polish is the darker burgandy/purplish shade which I think is pretty. I also got the dry hair oil mist which smells AMAZING! It will be good for my dry hair as well. I like all of the ODL scents which is pretty rare for me because I tend to stick to one or two scents always. All the samples were huge, it was packaged nicely, and I consider it a home run for me. MUCH better than last month and probably in my top 3 favorite GB's ever. I'll actually use everything.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 6, 2013)

Finally got my box today.  I got the glossybox mag, but I didn't get the product information card or any print at all.  Personally I couldn't care less if I get the print, but I may email them and ask for some extra glossy dots instead.  They promised me 300 which haven't shown up yet.  If I can get them to give me say 350 glossydots instead plus the surveys for this box, I will have the 1000 I need for a free box.

Anyways, on to the box.  I got the Spa Ritual in Kiss the Cook.  I think I'll really like that one.  I also got the deep conditioning creme rinse which I'm sure I'll use.  All my perfumes are intact, with legible names and everything.  Haven't smelled them yet, but I'll get around to it.  I also got the Tarte in Medium-to-Tan.  I am also quite pale, so if anyone wants to trade for the light one, let me know.

All in all, its a good box, I'm just still really mad about how long it took and all the drama.  On to other boxes at this point, I'm getting Lip Factory's anniversary box this month which I'm excited about plus I signed up for Ipsy, which looks really good this month as well.  I should be getting the benetint since I resubbed.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 6, 2013)

@likeafether honestly not sure if you should waste your time emailing them, I've sent several emails over the past few months and NEVER got a response. I wasn't being a "witchy customer" or anything either, mainly I was just trying to follow up on their promise to send me a replacement for an empty product from November. As you can guess, they never sent it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @likeafether honestly not sure if you should waste your time emailing them, I've sent several emails over the past few months and NEVER got a response. I wasn't being a "witchy customer" or anything either, mainly I was just trying to follow up on their promise to send me a replacement for an empty product from November. As you can guess, they never sent it.


I would email. It can't hurt. I emailed about getting a dark amore pacific and they immediately mailed me a replacement item.


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 6, 2013)

My boxes!

Mod Edit - I embedded it for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Cookie


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aleangelino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! i am so mad right now i just received another box, identical!! for the month of june, i did pay for the bride special edition $ 40 but i am in shock becuase it shows INACTIVE when i checked in my glossybox account, i noticed that my didn't take the monthly payment of 21$ from my bank account yet, what is going on?, i sent them an email i need an answer for this huge mistake!!, i hope they can fix it for me


 They sent out emails saying that they accidentally sent 2 boxes to everyone who ordered the Bridal boxes. You haven't been and won't be charged for it, and you're free to keep it, trade it, whatever!  Just a bonus for you 'cos they messed up!  lol.



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the first of my two boxes in the mail today, and in an interesting turn of events, I am actually thrilled with everything I got!


 Right? That's exactly how I felt.  I was so prepared to hate this one, by the time it arrived, I opened it and was so ready to complain.. but I love it, whoops!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

I really did love the products in this month's box! A few fragrances weren't for me, but I expected that






Pics! -





The set items:

c.Booth Honey Almond Nourishing Dry Mist Oil - I LOVED this! I know it says for face and body but I felt like I enjoyed this more on my face. Especially as a light nighttime hydration mist. A little spritz goes a LOOONG way though, and it's so incredibly light weight that I couldn't even FEEL it on my skin when I sprayed! LOL It smells so divine too.

Oscar de la Renta perfume samples - From least fav to most fav


Coralina - Long story short...it smelled like my grandmother's perfume did. It was nice, but a little too much on the mature side for me, but still a lovely perfume.
Santo Domingo - This is definitely one of the muskier ones. It just smelled too much of tobacco and coriander. It seemed more like a manlier musk that a woman's perfume. I could detect a very faint citrus, but the heavier tones make it difficult to enjoy. Once again, still a nicely rounded perfume, but not for me.
Granada - I ALMOST like this one. It's a high noted floral with a bitter-sweet tart undertone. Very feminine and a beautiful wash of aroma, but I'm not a fan of florals, therefore, this did not go on my fav list.
Oriental Lace - What a fragrance! Typically I don't like heavier, spicy, warm fragrances, but I did take a liking to this one! It's not your everyday aroma, I would save this for a romantic night out or special occasion, but I'll definitely be keeping this and using it!
Sargasso - A breath of fresh (sea) air! Such a light, airy aqueous blend but there's a hint of citrus is this as well. I love it for a daytime breezy summer fragrance.
Mi Corazon - This was an interesting unusual favorite for me since I typically don't like peach fragranced perfumes, but I think this is the best I've ever tried. It's a bit of a tropical exotic but light and frolic-y aroma with a lightly sweet peach note floating throughout. Still a bit on the heavy side, so I'll only be using this lightly.

Variation Items:

SpaRitual Nail Polish in Spirit Child









I like it! No where near as much as Bondi but it's still a lovely polish. It's a bit thinner than I'd prefer, but still workable. This pic shows two coats and I'd probably lean towards doing three since it still looked a tad streaky, but the color is gorgeous. It's a red shimmer that looks cranberry in darker lights or gold/orange-red (almost duochrome) in bright light. Not overly shimmery, but still gorgeous.

Phillip B. Nordic Wood Hair &amp; Body Shampoo





I didn't like fragrance at all. It smelled like the woods (which if you look at the fragrances, you can see why!). My husband described it as the smell of a Christmas tree being cut down! LOL It lathered really well and I liked the way it felt on my hair and skin but the smell! Oh dear! Not for me. Such a shame, because it's sooooo pretty too!

Tarte Complexion Enhancing Lipstick in Fair-to-Light













Oh my goodness....I ADORE this lipstick. It has become my new favorite always-in-the-purse lipstick! It's so unusual. I think regardless of what shade you get (either fair-to-light or medium-to-tan) you should try it because they really do adjust to your coloring. For example, look at the swipe on my hand compared to my lips! The Fair-to-Light on me looked soft and pink but even coral-pink in some lighting. I really thought this was an excellent pick for the box. It's a bit on the thicker side when swiped directly on, but it faded off nicely over time and you could even lightly dab it with a tissue if you don't like the feeling of thicker lipstick.

All in all, I was very pleased with the products, albeit not pleased with the drama that accompanied it, but here's hoping for another fabulous box next month...

FYI - My box's worth came out to $116.50!!!



I nearly fainted when I saw this. I kept trying to recalculate but it kept coming out the same! Can you believe it?!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok.... I have a question...is the Dallas Shaw "print" that's supposed to be included in our box part the product information card, or, is it a separate piece?? Not that I'm crying because of it's absence in my box, I'm just looking for a little clarity lol


----------



## blondie415 (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really did love the products in this month's box! A few fragrances weren't for me, but I expected that
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok.... I have a question...is the Dallas Shaw "print" that's supposed to be included in our box part the product information card, or, is it a separate piece?? Not that I'm crying because of it's absence in my box, I'm just looking for a little clarity lol


I believe it's the print on the front of the product information card. At least, that's what I'm assuming.


----------



## ewiggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Guys, I *LOVE* the Granada scent. 

I never, ever, ever like perfume. I haven't ever owned any. My boyfriend gifted me Dior Addict once because I smelled it and said it was nice, but once I tried to wear it, I hated it and gave it away (whoops, didn't realize it was like $100).

Anyway, I will never be able to afford $150 for a fragrance, so if anyone wants to trade me their vial of Granada, I am so down for that!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

> I believe it's the print on the front of the product information card. At least, that's what I'm assuming.


 Thanks ma'am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

> Guys, I *LOVE* the Granada scent.Â  As soon as my other box arrives, I'll have two that I can send your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never, ever, ever like perfume. I haven't ever owned any. My boyfriend gifted me Dior Addict once because I smelled it and said it was nice, but once I tried to wear it, I hated it and gave it away (whoops, didn't realize it was like $100). Anyway, I will never be able to afford $150 for a fragrance, so if anyone wants to trade me their vial of Granada, I am so down for that!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 6, 2013)

Ugh...I am forever screwing up quoted posts :/ Ewiggy, As soon as my 2nd Glossybox arrives, I'll have two vials that I'll be more than happy to send your way!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

My mom got her box today--yah! Actually, she got it yesterday, but no one went to the post office. So, I stopped by and luckily they had put a key in the PO Box so I was able to pick it up for her. She was really excited. The funny thing was, she got the matching conditioner for the shampoo I got--African Shea Butter--so I gave her my shampoo and she gave me her nail polish in Solitude. She said she liked it, but the color was too dark for her so she wouldn't feel comfortable using it 'especially in the south.' Maybe she needs to come on here so people can change her mind about wearing makeup you like no matter what age you are, lol!

Anyway, I can't believe it, but I just sent Glossybox an email with a compliment. I was just sooooo very impressed with the boxes this month. Yes, the boxes were late and there was all the Bondi drama, but in the end, the boxes were pretty amazing. My mom and I got so lucky this month, I guess. I told them if they could put out a box like this every month, I'd resubscribe in a heartbeat. Too bad the boxes aren't usually this great, but you can bet I'll be paying attention the next time they do a curated or collaboration type of box.

By the way Cheshire, that Spirit Child red polish looks great on you! I'm not normally one for bright reds, but I may have to put that one on my list. And like you, I LOVE the Tarte lipstick. I kind of wanted my mom to get the darker color (and she did admit she probably would have preferred it) but when I showed her how lightly it applied, she said she thought she was going to like it. (No, she didn't try it on herself immediately. She's not quite the same as most of us here, lol!) Anyway, while I do adore the light colored one and that's what I wanted, I think we both want to pick up the darker colored one for medium/tan skin as well.

Now if I could just get my surveys for the products to show up, I'd be able to put this month behind me and look forward to seeing what everyone gets for July as well as the August spoilers. I think someone on here mentioned that surveys usually post around the 15th of the month. Still, since I cancelled, I'm a bit nervous I'll get cheated out of my surveys. And I'd really hate to have to send them an email complaining about this after I just told them how much I loved June, haha!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, and am I the only one who liked the Coralina? Granted, I have only tried it and Santo Domingo so far. Hated SD. Too much tobacco and patchouli, I think, and not enough mandarin. But Coralina was the first one I tried based on the description in the Dallas Shaw celebration mag (LOL) and I didn't find it old or anything. Just a nice scent. Not sure what I'm going to try next. Any suggestions? I usually go for florals more than anything, but I do love musks and the like if they aren't too over the top. Obviously, I do not like tobacco scents. My mom loved it, but then, she used to smoke cigars because she'd light them up for my dad and puff on them a bit longer than necessary.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way Cheshire, that Spirit Child red polish looks great on you! I'm not normally one for bright reds, but I may have to put that one on my list. And like you, I LOVE the Tarte lipstick. I kind of wanted my mom to get the darker color (and she did admit she probably would have preferred it) but when I showed her how lightly it applied, she said she thought she was going to like it. (No, she didn't try it on herself immediately. She's not quite the same as most of us here, lol!) Anyway, while I do adore the light colored one and that's what I wanted, I think we both want to pick up the darker colored one for medium/tan skin as well.
> 
> Now if I could just get my surveys for the products to show up, I'd be able to put this month behind me and look forward to seeing what everyone gets for July as well as the August spoilers. I think someone on here mentioned that surveys usually post around the 15th of the month. Still, since I cancelled, I'm a bit nervous I'll get cheated out of my surveys. And I'd really hate to have to send them an email complaining about this after I just told them how much I loved June, haha!


 Thank you! It is a very pretty shimmer, and it may need more than 2 coats, but the application was very easy and it brushed on smoothly, so doing multiple coats wasn't difficult



It also dried pretty quick!


----------



## wxhailey (Jul 7, 2013)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe it's the print on the front of the product information card. At least, that's what I'm assuming.
Thanks ma'am! 








 Print? Could someone post a picture of it? I didn't get a product information card (last month it was no magazine and now no product card). But on that note, I should at least be happy that I got the box yesterday. No sign of the extra glossydots or the extra samples I was promised by CS when I asked where my box was when it didn't ship until 7/3 ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 7, 2013)

> :blink: Â Print? Could someone post a picture of it? I didn't get a product information card (last month it was no magazine and now no product card). But on that note, I should at least be happy that I got the box yesterday. No sign of the extra glossydots or the extra samples I was promised by CS when I asked where my box was when it didn't ship until 7/3 ...


 Here you go.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would email. It can't hurt. I emailed about getting a dark amore pacific and they immediately mailed me a replacement item.


 I too have got amazing customer service from glossybox. I called them twice and both times sent me something else  one time even included and extra gift ( lip stick)  I have not written to them I called them during there office hours. I think they are amazing. I got my replacement items in a few days. I love the box I just get mad every month that they mail them so late.  This month I could have done without the perfume samples since I am fussy about that  kind of stuff plus really allergic. At least glossy box gives you samples you can try . I love the products in birchbox but get so annoyed because they are so small.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I guess you haven't gotten your box either?  Mine shipped on the 3rd too and hasn't budged.  It anticipates arrival by the end of the week.

I just spent a lot of the free time I don't have right now sending an email explaining why I'm displeased with the massive delays especially for us because I had gotten annoyed.  I've turned into that person posting on the board way after everyone has moved on grumbling that I haven't even gotten mine yet.  I used to stick up for Glossybox, but this extra shipping delay for us few beyond what most experienced without any additional communication is not pleasurable.



> Originally Posted by *melawnduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, now that I have had time to calm down, I thought I would share the response I got to my pretty irate email I sent when we were well into July and my June boxes weren't even displaying as _packed_:
> 
> ...


 That's really nice, but I am sorry you had to basically reach out to them to get that information/service.  If I don't hear anything back remotely satisfactory from my long email which I saved a draft of, I may ask for his email or contact info in private message if you don't mind.  I'll see what happens with the "normal route" first as that's a good indication of the median customer service.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mine has been stuck somewhere in nj since the 3rd so you're not alone


----------



## page5 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm waiting too . . . my box hasn't moved in 5 days


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

My tracking finally updated and my box is out for delivery. This box only took 500 years to get to my house, smh. I'll probably get it with my JULY birchbox in the mail today.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 9, 2013)

New York, NY Here...Box Just received! Can't believe I got it so late.  But I def canceled.  I will watch out for their future boxes. I prefer the collab boxes more than their monthly box.  I did however really like this box..Can't wait to play with all the Oscar scents and my tarte I got from medium to tan. Should look great on me I love tarte.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New York, NY Here...Box Just received! Can't believe I got it so late.  But I def canceled.  I will watch out for their future boxes. I prefer the collab boxes more than their monthly box.  I did however really like this box..Can't wait to play with all the Oscar scents and my tarte I got from medium to tan. Should look great on me I love tarte.


Yeah, I just got my box too.  I cancelled as well, but I'm tempted to get that bridal box since I'm getting married soon.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am in love with this Tarte lipstick.  I got the shade "medium to tan" and it's like my natural lip color, but better.  This is the only reason why I got this box and it was worth the longgggg wait.  I'm nc40 at MAC, for reference.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just got my box too.  I cancelled as well, but I'm tempted to get that bridal box since I'm getting married soon.


Best wishes!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Best wishes!
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just got my box too.  I cancelled as well, but I'm tempted to get that bridal box since I'm getting married soon.


 Congratulations! If I were getting married, I might get the bridal box too. But I'm fussy, so there are 2 big reasons why I won't sign up for it. #1 is the fact that they replaced the promo that included the lipstick/gloss combo with a different product. And the lipstick/gloss combo was my favorite thing about the wedding box. I'm guessing they ran out. #2 is the fact that if I had signed up earlier, I would have gotten an extra June box. I know. That was a mistake. But in the back of my mind it would bother me knowing others got that bonus box when I did not, lol!

Enjoy the wedding. It goes by fast. My advice: make sure anyone who helps you with your gown knows how to fix your bustle. I had a cathedral length train and they bustled it up wrong. As a result, it did not look as pretty as it should have in the back, plus the length was all wrong. I kept stepping on my dress all night long. Both my mom and my husband tried to convince me it was no big deal and that I would get over it. Just knowing me from being on here, do you think I ever got over it? 




 Still, no matter what happens, enjoy the day. Don't let anything ruin the celebration!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

The Sebastian survey for 40 glossydots today gave me the 30 I needed for my 1000 dots to get a box free.  I know you have to have an active subscription to redeem with dots but if you reactivate doesn't it charge your CC immediately?  I just want to cash in my 1000 dots and be done with them.  Any help or advice offered is appreciated!  TIA!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 10, 2013)

I have to say I've been thinking about this for a long. When I first subscribed to glossybox (in the very beginning) I thought the point system would be like birchbox and you could buy things with your points. It's a bit of a bummer...what if I don't want another box...what if I just want to run from them as far and fast as I can lol (sn: I'm locked into a one year subscription :/)


----------



## pride (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sebastian survey for 40 glossydots today gave me the 30 I needed for my 1000 dots to get a box free.  I know you have to have an active subscription to redeem with dots but if you reactivate doesn't it charge your CC immediately?  I just want to cash in my 1000 dots and be done with them.  Any help or advice offered is appreciated!  TIA!


You can't order a new sub with dots but you can reactivate one of your old ones. I think it's under recurring profiles and it's one of the payment options.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 10, 2013)

I ended up getting a response to my lengthy customer service email about 24 hours after sending it. The bulk of the response was this: "Hi, I want to apologize for the delay of the JUNE boxes. I know you are waiting patiently for your purchase, and truly apologize for the inconvenience. I want to assure you that we are implementing new policies and procedures to prevent these type of delays from happening in the future." I was given my tracking number again and a dot compensation on the spot. I feel reasonably satisfied with this. It might be worth your time to express your thoughts to them as well. Allegedly my box is out for delivery after a long bout of inactivity, but I only know this from cross referencing the tracking on the USPS site, so maybe your box is very close to being delivered as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up getting a response to my lengthy customer service email about 24 hours after sending it. The bulk of the response was this:
> 
> "Hi,
> ...


 That's the same canned response I got after I called them on the carpet for telling me all June boxes would be shipped out before the end of June, but I still hadn't received a tracking number until July.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 10, 2013)

Put the tarte on today. Really really loved it. Oscar scents smell fantastic. I am pleased despite the the delay and I payed with a discount. Very worth it.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 10, 2013)

> That's the same canned response I got after I called them on the carpet for telling me all June boxes would be shipped out before the end of June, but I still hadn't received a tracking number until July.


 Seeing as I primarily wanted to be heard, I'd have been more agitated with the canned response if I hadn't also gotten a lot of points. I wish there were a canned set of compensations to hand out too as it sounds like that part has been a mixed bag.


----------



## mermuse (Jul 10, 2013)

> Put the tarte on today. Really really loved it. Oscar scents smell fantastic. I am pleased despite the the delay and I payed with a discount. Very worth it.


 If love to see how the Tarte shade looks on you. I'm anxious to get mine. I'm super anxious to smell all the perfumes as well, so I'm glad to hear they are promising!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If love to see how the Tarte shade looks on you. I'm anxious to get mine. I'm super anxious to smell all the perfumes as well, so I'm glad to hear they are promising!


Okay, Ill post a photo later tonight.


----------



## page5 (Jul 10, 2013)

Woohoo! Received my box today and I love, love, love it!! The perfumes are fun to play with and I have found two scents that I like. I received the lightweight conditioner and it seems like a great product. I condition my hair regularly and I look forward to using this one soon. The dry oil is awesome! I applied it to my arms and it felt so nice and silky and I really like the light scent. I received the darker shade of the tarte lip product and it is a little dark for me but still flattering and seems moisturizing. The lighter shade probably would have suited me better but I am warming up to this shade. I received a dark red polish, I don't have anything like this color and I think it will be a great shade for my toes. I have one sparitual polish and I like it. This box took a long time to get to me but I will happily use it all. A really great box IMHO.


----------



## mom2aqt (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got my box today!!!

When my son texted me to let me know I got a brown &amp; pink box in the mail, I wanted to leave work right away! But since I need my paycheck to pay for all of these subscriptions...I waited until 5, lol.

I was worried about the three items that varied and which ones I would get but was very excited to find out I got variation for each that I liked and can use. I received the light version of the tarte, the Philip B Deep Conditioning Cream &amp; Sparitual in Solitude (a med to drk Purple).

This box was well worth the wait!!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 11, 2013)

This is truly a nightmare box for me this month. I /finally/ get one of the two boxes I ordered (the other is still a couple of states away), the card is missing, and the polish is missing. Le sigh.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jul 11, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that the online version of the Glossybox magazine _excludes_ the pages dedicated to Bondi? How rude!


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 11, 2013)

So I finally heard back from them about the missing 300 glossydots that they promised me as well as what they could do for me about the missing print and product card.  They credited my account 500 glossydots which gives me enough for a free box.  Woohoo, at least I get a free box out of all the drama of this month and the disappointment of May's box.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that the online version of the Glossybox magazine _excludes_ the pages dedicated to Bondi? How rude!


 Not really rude at all considering there was no Bondi in the boxes. Keeping the content in the e-mag would have created more confusion.


----------



## dbella (Jul 11, 2013)

I wish Glossybox would stop sending me emails.  I've unsubscribed from their emails twice now ( and received confirmation emails that I've successfully done so) and yet they still keep sending them.  They need to knock it off.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Glossybox would stop sending me emails.  I've unsubscribed from their emails twice now ( and received confirmation emails that I've successfully done so) and yet they still keep sending them.  They need to knock it off.


 Yeah I tried to block Julep once before and I still get their e-mails.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I tried to block Julep once before and I still get their e-mails.


 Something that I've found works if you don't want to see certain emails is just mark it as spam. I've done that before and then I don't have to see the emails.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2013)

June surveys are up!  I only had 4 surveys.  No survey for the C Booth Dry mist oil.  Weird.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 13, 2013)

> June surveys are up! Â I only had 4 surveys. Â No survey for the C Booth Dry mist oil. Â Weird.


 Same here....wanna know something painful though? Once that goes up, I'll have ::drumroll please::....990 Glossydots.....unspeakable horror lol


----------



## lovepink (Jul 13, 2013)

Ugh!  So close yet so far!  After I did that Sebastian survey for 40 points via email I was like "Whoo hoo I only needed 40 points for a free box!"  My addition was poor 930+40 does not equal 1000!  Equals 970!  At least now I have 1050!  If I could gift you 10 points I totally would!  Maybe they will update for the 5th product and you will have your 1000!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here....wanna know something painful though? Once that goes up, I'll have ::drumroll please::....990 Glossydots.....unspeakable horror lol


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 13, 2013)

How exactly do you answer this question when you have to pick one and you have NEVER spent a cent in any of them? lol, oh well. 





OF THE DEPARTMENT STORES THAT YOU SHOP IN, WHICH ONE IS YOUR PRIMARY CHOICE FOR FRAGRANCE PRODUCTS?

Nordstrom

Neiman Marcus

Bloomingdales

Saks Fifth Avenue

Barneys

Bergdorfs

Dillards

Lord &amp; Taylor


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How exactly do you answer this question when you have to pick one and you have NEVER spent a cent in any of them? lol, oh well.
> 
> ...


 HAHA, I always hated that question for that very reason - I have never shopped at any of those places! I ended up choosing Nordstrom, only because I did step foot into one of them, once. But there aren't even any of those stores anywhere near me!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate those questions. I just pick one. It skews their data but it's their own fault for not having an other.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How exactly do you answer this question when you have to pick one and you have NEVER spent a cent in any of them? lol, oh well.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I ran into a few situations like this with these surveys. That's why I loved the one where you just got to type something in. I also got to do surveys for the gift box I gave my mom. So in that box I got to explain I was filling out the survey for her and not for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Jul 13, 2013)

Is anyone here still waiting on their box?  Mine's been stuck somewhere since July 1st and when I called and asked the girl (who was very very very very rude) said there's nothing she can do about it - that it's out of their hands and I have to contact the shipping service (whoever that is) for help.  When I said to her, "so I haven't gotten june's box, you've already charged me for july's box, what happens when I never get june's box?"  She replied that I need to get a claim # for the missing box if I want any help from glossybox.  When I went to the usps site, the only number I found leads to an automated service, so where would I get a claim #?  Does anyone have a # I can call where I reach a live person (without going to the PO because mine always has huge long lines).

... I'm really frustrated with their service.  I tried to be nice and polite but everytime I've called it's just more of that rude attitude.  As much as I like the boxes, I don't like dealing with their customer service when there are issues.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2013)

There really isn't much they can do once it leaves there hands. You or glossybox will have to file a claim on the box and hopefully glossy will send you a replacement.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 13, 2013)

it wasn't so much that she couldn't do anything but rather how she spoke to me.  She sounded so irritated and rude when I don't think I was being rude at all.


----------



## dbella (Jul 13, 2013)

File a dispute with your credit card company.  Merchandise paid for and not received.  That will either get you a response or a refund.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd exhaust all options before disputing charges on your card. 

Call your post office and have them put a trace on the package, but first I would go over to your post office and have them look around for the package, it's possible they threw it in the pile to return to glossy box.  The burden is on you to locate your package, if they can't find the package at your post office they'll trace it, then open a claim on it, THEN you can take the claim number to glossybox for a refund. Sorry the person you contacted was rude, but I wouldn't go back to Glossbox until you've gone through all the steps of locating your package. 

If you call the main USPS customer service number they might give you the same advice and other tips on how you can locate your package, trace it and get a claim going on it.  Having that in order would go a long way to getting Glossybox to work with you on refund or new box shipped out to you.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> File a dispute with your credit card company.  Merchandise paid for and not received.  That will either get you a response or a refund.






 You already have done something. You called the sender and they didn't want to help. Yes, you could make a few phone calls to the people handling the package, but I don't think you should have to spend hours of your time tracking it down. That should be the responsibility of their customer service department. If they want to try to find your box and get it to you, great. Otherwise, they can either give you a refund or send a new one. Getting the credit card company involved will give you clout that you don't yet have. You tried it the nice way and they were rude. Time to play hard ball!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah....why bother going to your post office to investigate if it's possibly there.  That would be such a waste of time. 





Especially if it is there.....

I guess disputing charges with your card is SO much easier and less time consuming AND you can even tell them you didn't even go look for your own package.  I'm sure they'll get you a refund right away. 

Sheesh.

Good luck!


----------



## dbella (Jul 13, 2013)

Just have to say how much I LOVE the C Booth dry oil. My face was feeling really dry and stinging and it fixed it right up. The fact that I have super oily skin, yet it absorbs right away is amazing. Smells delish too! Oh, and tulippop, legally it is certainly not your burden to locate your package. It is always the merchant's obligation to prove you have received merchandise you paid for. The "contract" they enter into when you pay for goods promised is not complete until they can show proof of delivery, just as you must be able to show proof of payment. The Federal Trade Commission website explains this in greater detail. You and you alone are the determiner of whether you want to pursue it and how much trouble you feel like going to in order to find your package. It's not your responsibility though, it's Glossybox's


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 13, 2013)

> Is anyone here still waiting on their box? Â Mine's been stuck somewhere since July 1st and when I called and asked the girl (who was very very very very rude) said there's nothing she can do about it - that it's out of their hands and I have to contact the shipping service (whoever that is) for help. Â When I said to her, "so I haven't gotten june's box, you've already charged me for july's box, what happens when I never get june's box?" Â She replied that I need to get a claim # for the missing box if I want any help from glossybox. Â When I went to the usps site, the only number I found leads to an automated service, so where would I get a claim #? Â Does anyone have a # I can call where I reach a live person (without going to the PO because mine always has huge long lines). ... I'm really frustrated with their service. Â I tried to be nice and polite but everytime I've called it's just more of that rude attitude. Â As much as I like the boxes, I don't like dealing with their customer service when there are issues.


 When you track your package what did the last update say/indicate? Start there.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 14, 2013)

> Just have to say how much I LOVE the C Booth dry oil. My face was feeling really dry and stinging and it fixed it right up. The fact that I have super oily skin, yet it absorbs right away is amazing. Smells delish too! Oh, and tulippop, legally it is certainly not your burden to locate your package. It is always the merchant's obligation to prove you have received merchandise you paid for. The "contact" they enter into when you pay for goods promised is not complete until they can show proof of delivery, just as you must be able to show proof of payment. The Federal Trade Commission website explains this in greater detail. You and you alone are the determiner of whether you want to pursue it and how much trouble you feel like going to in order to find your package. It's not your responsibility though, it's Glossybox's


 If I traded with someone and they claimed the package was lost but refused to go to/call post office to see if it was there....I would not refund/resend postage or a replacement until the other party demonstrated they exhausted all options to locate the item. With a trace and claim on the missing package I could recoup my money paid for shipping. And would be more likely to send another replacement. Glossy is trying to do the same. While waiting for your credit card to resolve your dispute charge why not make a trip to the post office or call and see if the package is there of have them track it and see if it got sent back to glossy? But really she should start with the last update on her tracking to see if that gives any clues, was it marked as delivered? Bad address/undeliverable/returned to sender? I think that's the best place to start, you can always start a dispute with your credit card AND search for your package at the same time! Fwiw one phone call or trip to the post office isn't going to take hours.


----------



## dbella (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I traded with someone and they claimed the package was lost but refused to go to/call post office to see if it was there....I would not refund/resend postage or a replacement until the other party demonstrated they exhausted all options to locate the item.
> 
> ...


You aren't a business, so you are comparing apples and oranges.  You can choose to do whatever you want if you trade with someone because it's an informal transaction and no money has changed hands.  However, if you are a business and someone pays you for a product or service and can prove they paid you and you can't prove you delivered said product or service, they will prevail.  That's precisely why businesses provide tracking information.  It's their insurance against false claims, but it also benefits the recipient if it shows delivery did not occur.  If that happens, the company then has a responsibility to make good on the transaction and there are limits to how long the consumer must wait - the FTC site explains all those details, as I said. 

It doesn't matter to me what she does, since that is none of my business and it's not my place to tell a complete stranger what she should or shouldn't do. It sounded from her original post as if she's done as much as she feels she is willing to do and that's her affair.  I'm just explaining the legalities of the situation and what her options are (because that's my job IRL, so it's ingrained habit), not making recommendations.  It's up to her to choose the right option for her.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 14, 2013)

@ dbella, Thank you for the information!   I've had a glossybox sub since they came to the US along with my mother.  I also have birchbox and ispy subs.  I shop online quite often because I generally don't have time during the day so I know it's not an issue with my address or that being a new customer.  I've never had a merchant tell me I need to track my own package.  I don't mind calling but I have called and the # provided on the USPS site is automated and I can't get a claim # from there (as the CS from glossybox told me to do).  I honestly don't want to go to the PO because I work and go to school, I really don't have a lot of time during the day and would have to wait until Thursday to go in if I do or drive about 45 min to the USPS branch that is open until 8 or 9pm.  

I'm simply a bit irked that she was rude about my issue when I was trying to be polite and that I've already been charged for July and haven't gotten June's.  I guess I'll try calling usps again on Monday and if that doesn't work I'll go in on Thursday.


----------



## dbella (Jul 14, 2013)

You're welcome.  I hope you get things squared away soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 14, 2013)

> I'd exhaust all options before disputing charges on your card.Â  Call your post office and have them put a trace on the package, but first I would go over to your post office and have them look around for the package, it's possible they threw it in the pile to return to glossy box.Â  The burden is on you to locate your package, if they can't find the package at your post office they'll trace it, then open a claim on it, THEN you can take the claim number to glossybox for a refund. Sorry the person you contacted was rude, but I wouldn't go back to Glossbox until you've gone through all the steps of locating your package.Â  If you call the main USPS customer service number they might give you the same advice and other tips on how you can locate your package, trace it and get a claim going on it.Â  Having that in order would go a long way to getting Glossybox to work with you on refund or new box shipped out to you.


 Great advice, Annie!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 14, 2013)

> You aren't a business, so you are comparing apples and oranges.Â  You can choose to do whatever you want if you trade with someone because it's an informal transaction and no money has changed hands.Â  However, if you are a business and someone pays you for a product or service and can prove they paid you and you can't prove you delivered said product or service, they will prevail.Â  That's precisely why businesses provide tracking information.Â  It's their insurance against false claims, but it also benefits the recipient if it shows delivery did not occur.Â  If that happens, the company then has a responsibility to make good on the transaction and there are limits to how long the consumer must wait - the FTC site explains all those details, as I said.Â  It doesn't matter to me what she does, since that is none of my business and it's not my place to tell a complete stranger what she should or shouldn't do. It sounded from her original post as if she's done as much as she feels she is willing to do and that's her affair.Â  I'm just explaining the legalities of the situation and what her options are (because that's my job IRL, so it's ingrained habit), not making recommendations.Â  It's up to her to choose the right option for her.Â


 Sorry I misunderstood when she asked about locating a number to reach a person at USPS I assumed she had already tracked her package and found its status was delivered and was asking for advice on how to reach someone at USPS. Since the question was how do I get a claim number from USPS. Silly me! I, like you, offered some suggestions. You suggested she call her credit card. I suggest she call or go over to her local post office to talk to a person and get the claim going. I guess making one phone call to the post office vs one phone call to a bank is more time consuming? I don't follow that logic. Someone said she'd spent hour and hours tracking down her package? I'm no sure where that idea came from, I never said it would take hours and hours. In reality it would probably take the same about of time to call the post office get a trace/claim on the package as it would to call your credit card and get disputed charges going on the item. But I've never disputed charges before so I don't know what's involved in that process or how long it takes for a resolution. I have always been able to get missing packages either reshipped to me or refunded by demonstrating to the company that I made a reasonable effort to locate the items I chose to purchase. I choose to take the responsibility for my actions and investigate matters on my end before contacting the company about a missing package. But that's me. I realize now that now everyone agrees with my method. But when someone asks a question on a public forum, I mistakenly thought they were seeking advice or an answer, but it seems if my answer was different than others it's viewed as telling someone what to do, making incorrect comparisons and I'm obviously out of touch with the legalities and contracts, I'm no lawyer. I've just had a few packages go missing, personally and professionally even though it was marked as delivered. In my situation I was able to get a new package sent to me after I went to/called the post office and was unable to locate the package. Luckily for me, the company I contacted didn't make me file a claim they just sent me a new package. But it seems Glossy is doing that so they can work with USPS to get money back for shipping (which is their responsibility.) I think the June box is pretty great so I hope she can track it down and get one successfully sent to her whichever method she chooses but I think it's pretty clear she's going to have to invest at lest some time getting to a solution.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 14, 2013)

> You aren't a business, so you are comparing apples and oranges.Â  You can choose to do whatever you want if you trade with someone because it's an informal transaction and no money has changed hands.Â  However, if you are a business and someone pays you for a product or service and can prove they paid you and you can't prove you delivered said product or service, they will prevail.Â  That's precisely why businesses provide tracking information.Â  It's their insurance against false claims, but it also benefits the recipient if it shows delivery did not occur.Â  If that happens, the company then has a responsibility to make good on the transaction and there are limits to how long the consumer must wait - the FTC site explains all those details, as I said.Â  It doesn't matter to me what she does, since that is none of my business and it's not my place to tell a complete stranger what she should or shouldn't do. It sounded from her original post as if she's done as much as she feels she is willing to do and that's her affair.Â  I'm just explaining the legalities of the situation and what her options are (because that's my job IRL, so it's ingrained habit), not making recommendations.Â  It's up to her to choose the right option for her.Â


 Dbella, I'm interested to get your take on something...recently I had a debacle where my local mailman either inadvertently or blatantly (hopefully the former!) marked a package as having been "delivered" to me, when indeed, it was not..I have all my packages delivered toy business address, and since I work privately on an hourly basis ( I'm an esthetician, and the majority of my services are one hour facials), it just so happens that, on occasion, when my carrier tries to deliver my mail the door to the spa is locked. Apparently it 's against a local ordinance to leave packages/parcels outside business locations, but, usually they will leave a notice telling me they tried to deliver, and that the package is ready to be picked up at the PO the following business day.. In this instance, my new carrier simply marked the package as delivered, so when I went to my local PO to try and explain the situation the clerks are completely refusing to even look for the package in their sorting area because it's showing delivered in their system...SO frustrating! I haven't contacted Lip Factory yet, ( the sub package in question), but I was interested to hear your thoughts about this particular situation since you said you work was relatable...sorry for the long OT post, and thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I traded with someone and they claimed the package was lost but refused to go to/call post office to see if it was there....I would not refund/resend postage or a replacement until the other party demonstrated they exhausted all options to locate the item.
> 
> ...


 Ann, Trading with someone is different than dealing with a merchant's customer service department and being treated rudely when you have a legitimate concern. They are running a business. I suggested filing the dispute in the same way that some people will get their attorney to write a letter for them on stationary--to send a message. Often, just seeing an attorney involved in a dispute will make the other party treat them differently and take action, whereas otherwise they will do nothing to help fix things. Same thing with the package. Glossybox should have at least explained to her, in detail, what they needed done, but their flippant attitude was such a turn off that I would understand *if* she wanted to dispute the charge to get Glossybox more involved. That being said, yes, going to the post office would be a great idea, if she has the time. However, I think in another email she already explained how she works, attends school, and the post office is quite a drive. I just think Glossybox should make an effort to help her. Could they not make the phone calls too?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jul 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I misunderstood when she asked about locating a number to reach a person at USPS I assumed she had already tracked her package and found its status was delivered and was asking for advice on how to reach someone at USPS. Since the question was how do I get a claim number from USPS.
> 
> ...


 Ann, The problem I had wasn't with your advice but the way you delivered it sounded like you were making fun of both myself and the dbella. I can be sarcastic myself, but sometimes sarcasm can be used as a means of making fun of others. That's how I personally read your post where you said something like "by all means don't waste your time going to the post office but file a dispute with a credit card company who is going to ask what you did to track your package down." You then used an icon of rolling eyes, I think.

As for 'taking hours' or not 'taking hours,' that all depends on what happens. I see now that the poster mentioned how far away the post office was from her only after you originally made the post about how it would not take much time. So that's something you originally didn't know and yet I would count that time too since a round trip to the post office is going to cost her over an hour, it seems. Plus, you never know how long phone calls are going to take. I'm sure you have experienced the run around before--getting automated programs where you can't get to a real human being (she mentions this after your first post too), getting transferred to the wrong person time and again, etc. I had to go through this with calling HP about my laptop recently. Now, I've got the time, but not everyone does. No one was trying to attack you personally. We simply were offering different advice is all. Maybe you didn't mean to sound as if you were attacking us either. We just all have different perspectives. Sometimes communicating by just written words (even though it is my preferred method of communicating 99% of the time) can leave you at a disadvantage. No one can tell voice inflection and there is less give and take spontaneity too.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone here still waiting on their box?  Mine's been stuck somewhere since July 1st and when I called and asked the girl (who was very very very very rude) said there's nothing she can do about it - that it's out of their hands and I have to contact the shipping service (whoever that is) for help.  When I said to her, "so I haven't gotten june's box, you've already charged me for july's box, what happens when I never get june's box?"  She replied that I need to get a claim # for the missing box if I want any help from glossybox.  When I went to the usps site, the only number I found leads to an automated service, so where would I get a claim #?  Does anyone have a # I can call where I reach a live person (without going to the PO because mine always has huge long lines).

... I'm really frustrated with their service.  I tried to be nice and polite but everytime I've called it's just more of that rude attitude.  As much as I like the boxes, I don't like dealing with their customer service when there are issues.
customer service? more like customer disservice.  i'm so sorry to hear that they're treating you like sh*t. file a claim with your credit card or paypal. i did and i got my money back along with the box. win-win situation for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 14, 2013)

I would call Glossybox back one more time before disputing it and maybe ask for a manager. That person was way out of line and I don't believe for one minute it's out of their hands. They could send you another box. I'm almost positive they've sent people boxes when theirs never arrived.


----------



## rainpetal (Jul 14, 2013)

I would just keep working at it on them.  I emailed multiple times, called once (that was a disaster), and send a message on facebook.  I finally got my box, got 500 glossydots, and when I checked my mail today, I received 2 freebie products from them.  Just keep pushing, but I do agree that the phone service is horrible.


----------



## mom2aqt (Jul 14, 2013)

FYI. You can dispute it with card company and they will just take the hit for it, not Glossybox. This is why there are so many other fees and high interest rates for some people. I literally had the same thing happen to me bc my box was delivered (or attempted to be delivered) while my mail was on hold for vacation. All it took was one call to the post office to figure out where they had put it and then to deliver it to me the next day. All of these boxes have tracking numbers so it should be easy for the PO. If they are saying it was delivered, then you need to file a claim with the PO. Hope this helps some!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mom2aqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> FYI. *You can dispute it with card company and they will just take the hit for it, not Glossybox.* This is why there are so many other fees and high interest rates for some people.
> 
> I literally had the same thing happen to me bc my box was delivered (or attempted to be delivered) while my mail was on hold for vacation. All it took was one call to the post office to figure out where they had put it and then to deliver it to me the next day. All of these boxes have tracking numbers so it should be easy for the PO. If they are saying it was delivered, then you need to file a claim with the PO. Hope this helps some!


 Not true.  I work for a company (actually, I process the payments) that receives customer payments via credit card, and when a customer files a CC dispute and the CC company finds in their favor, the CC takes the money back from the merchant that the dispute is filed against, which would be Glossybox in this case.  

(Also, most CC companies require merchants to respond within a certain timeframe or else automatically lose the dispute.  The CC company that I deal with requires a response within two weeks, which was really fun when we found out pretty much exactly two weeks after a dispute was filed that the notifications were going to a *former* head honcho of the company who left a few years earlier and who got around to forwarding the information whenever he got around to it.  *And* the complaints involved a separate but tangentially-related company that we have no control over, and we would have been able to successfully defend the charges, but due to the fact that we didn't even get the notifications before the deadline to respond, the customer got their money back, we lost those funds, and I personally had to reverse the payments from the customer's account.)


----------



## mom2aqt (Jul 15, 2013)

> Not true. Â I work for a company (actually, I process the payments) that receives customer payments via credit card, and when a customer files a CC dispute and the CC company finds in their favor, the CC takes the money back from the merchant that the dispute is filed against, which would be Glossybox in this case. Â  (Also, most CC companies require merchants to respond within a certain timeframe or else automatically lose the dispute. Â The CC company that I deal with requires a response within two weeks, which was really fun when we found out pretty much exactly two weeks after a dispute was filed that the notifications were going to a *former* head honcho of the company who left a few years earlier and who got around to forwarding the information whenever he got around to it. Â *And* the complaints involved a separate but tangentially-related company that we have no control over, and we would have been able to successfully defend the charges, but due to the fact that we didn't even get the notifications before the deadline to respond, the customer got their money back, we lost those funds, and I personally had to reverse the payments from the customer's account.)


 It sounds like your company is definitely not following the industry norm for these dollar amount of disputes. The vast majority of any bank or card company will have a threshold (around $20 - $50) in which they do not even attempt to recover the funds. They simple credit the customer's account back b/c it would cost them more to actually pay someone to do the work on it. Now they aren't going to proactively tell people this of course (they also monitor for trends of customers disputing under their threshold) but if you dispute a charge and don't have to fill out and sign an affidavit, your company just ate the charge more than likely. For larger banks this is literally millions of dollars each year. Again, it sounds like there are a few companies then that might not utilize this practice but the chances are definitely greater that they are. Either way I hope that glossybox gets to the owner soon! It really was a pretty awesome box!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone here still waiting on their box?  Mine's been stuck somewhere since July 1st and when I called and asked the girl (who was very very very very rude) said there's nothing she can do about it - that it's out of their hands and I have to contact the shipping service (whoever that is) for help.  When I said to her, "so I haven't gotten june's box, you've already charged me for july's box, what happens when I never get june's box?"  She replied that I need to get a claim # for the missing box if I want any help from glossybox.  When I went to the usps site, the only number I found leads to an automated service, so where would I get a claim #?  Does anyone have a # I can call where I reach a live person (without going to the PO because mine always has huge long lines).
> 
> ... I'm really frustrated with their service.  I tried to be nice and polite but everytime I've called it's just more of that rude attitude.  As much as I like the boxes, I don't like dealing with their customer service when there are issues.


 I cancelled my Glossybox last year for a similar reason. My June box didn't arrive until AFTER I was charged for the July box. When I opened the June box the AHAVA body wash was open and the contents spilled everywhere. After a good deal of hassle they sent me a July box (for free) but I didn't get a replacement for the AHAVA, I did get a replacement of a different June box... only to have the Wella hair mask (jar) open and the contents spilled everywhere as well. Glossybox had the audacity to say I still owe them money for the July box! Glossybox, to me at least, has the worst customer service that I have ever experienced.

Any how, if you have a tracking # and have yet to receive the box you need to call the USPS 800 #. From there they will take the tracking # and see if they can track it for you *IF* it's in their system. If it's not in their system or if they can't find it and if Glossybox refuses to do anything else then as others have stated you should file a dispute with your credit card company. Glossybox is notorious for giving customers the run around and making things difficult.


----------



## dbella (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dbella, I'm interested to get your take on something...recently I had a debacle where my local mailman either inadvertently or blatantly (hopefully the former!) marked a package as having been "delivered" to me, when indeed, it was not..I have all my packages delivered toy business address, and since I work privately on an hourly basis ( I'm an esthetician, and the majority of my services are one hour facials), it just so happens that, on occasion, when my carrier tries to deliver my mail the door to the spa is locked. Apparently it 's against a local ordinance to leave packages/parcels outside business locations, but, usually they will leave a notice telling me they tried to deliver, and that the package is ready to be picked up at the PO the following business day..
> 
> In this instance, my new carrier simply marked the package as delivered, so when I went to my local PO to try and explain the situation the clerks are completely refusing to even look for the package in their sorting area because it's showing delivered in their system...SO frustrating! I haven't contacted Lip Factory yet, ( the sub package in question), but I was interested to hear your thoughts about this particular situation since you said you work was relatable...sorry for the long OT post, and thanks in advance!


Sorry it took me so long to answer, but I wasn't able to get online yesterday and I've been having a crazy Monday today.   

The first thing is to determine for certain if that local ordinance actually exists.  If not, and the shipper doesn't require a signature, the mail carrier can just leave it outside the door.  I hate it when they do that, especially when it's a business, but they can do it.  If it's your front porch there is a relative amount of safety, but in a public place some passerby could have just walked off with it.  So, check the ordinance first and if it really exists, go to the Post Office (with a copy of it, if you can get one) and speak to them firmly about it.  If they insist it was delivered, don't have a signature for it and the mail carrier admits that they just left it there, I don't think there is a whole lot you can do that won't cost you more trouble (and/or money) than it would be worth.  Look at the USPS website to see if they have a process for filing a claim.  I kind of doubt it, but you could try.  I'd definitely ask the carrier his or herself exactly what they did with it or where they left it.  

This sounds like the Post Office's dereliction and obviously isn't Lip Factory's fault.  Dealing with a federal agency like that can be a huge pain.  If nothing else, in the future I'd post a notice on your door letting USPS know NOT to leave packages outside the door.  Lip Factory may be nice and send you a new one, but they aren't liable in this case.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

My Gb actually arrived to my moms house on the 28th of June I was surprised at how early it was. I ordered two boxes one for me and one for my mom since I would be home and thought it would be cool to open our boxes together. We both got the shampoo with the mint and avocado and I got the nail polish in Clay and mom in Homebody. Overall I was pleased with the box. I wanted to cancel July but didn't do it early enough and got charged hopefully it will be a good box.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been seeing a lot of posts about broken vials of perfume- has anyone contacted CS about that? It seems a key part of the box that should be replaced. And yes, I have heard horror stories about their CS- given the Bondi/Shaw debacle, it seems that they should be more cognizant of pleasing their customer base.
> 
> As for the July box (or August at this point  ), I don't really need another lip balm, although I'm intrigued with the Figs &amp; Rouge brand... I have an overfilled birchbox full of lip gear. I guess it's too late to unsub, but will definitely do it next month until I know it's going to be a good box!


 Two of my vials were opened and spilled out. I could tell that something had opened the second I opened the mailbox. I have asthma and started having an asthma attack. I eventually just gave the entire box to a friend. I couldnt rish having a second asthma attack due to the spillage. I did contact CS, almost 2 weeks ago, and have yet to receive a response. I'm incredibly dissapointed! I actually just went ahead and unsubscribed and am putting my money towards subbing to PopSugar again


----------



## jayeme (Jul 16, 2013)

I had an empty perfume vial and I contacted CS. They just sent me not only one replacement, but the bag with all 6 of the samples again, and all 6 were intact this time. I'm very pleased with their CS in this instance, maybe they were just swamped as everyone was complaining about late shipments and stuff before? Try again!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had an empty perfume vial and I contacted CS. They just sent me not only one replacement, but the bag with all 6 of the samples again, and all 6 were intact this time. I'm very pleased with their CS in this instance, maybe they were just swamped as everyone was complaining about late shipments and stuff before? Try again!


 For some reason I couldnt find it on their website, but this is the bracelet that they are customizing for me. It's the Modern Heart Bracelet benefiting Breast Cancer Connections

http://pinterest.com/pin/136937644891189432/

I got 3 of these in different colors, unfortunately they said they were not able to resize them

http://www.gorjana-griffin.com/gorjana/jewelry/bracelets/electric-disc-bracelet.html?85=356#85=356


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Two of my vials were opened and spilled out. I could tell that something had opened the second I opened the mailbox. I have asthma and started having an asthma attack. I eventually just gave the entire box to a friend. I couldnt rish having a second asthma attack due to the spillage. I did contact CS, almost 2 weeks ago, and have yet to receive a response. I'm incredibly dissapointed! I actually just went ahead and unsubscribed and am putting my money towards subbing to PopSugar again


Oh no! I'm so sorry! Hope you're OK now!


----------

